#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<defendguin> superm1: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythtv-process-realtime   enjoy
<superm1> looks good :)
<defendguin> it doesn't look too involved why can't this get in for gutsy?
<tgm4883_laptop> defendguin, i would suppose that would require discussion
<superm1> well discussion and testing
<superm1> realtime module isn't available directly right now
<superm1> running as root (what i was thinkign when you brought this up) isn't safe
<defendguin> right
<defendguin> i wouldn't do that
<superm1> i'm not positive about rlimits
<superm1> defendguin, if you want to do some investigation though to see what the best approach to go about here is
<superm1> i mean we can try to get this in gutsy
<superm1> but given the other things that are left to be finished yet
<superm1> i can't commit the time for it myself
<tgm4883_laptop> can it be done without making it root?
<tgm4883_laptop> although
<tgm4883_laptop> defendguin, http://www.mythbuntu.org/gettinginvolved
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, are there still two buttons? :P
<tgm4883_laptop> two buttons for what?
<defendguin> tgm4883_laptop: whats your point?
<tgm4883_laptop> I was saying you could always commit the time yourself :)
<tgm4883_laptop> to get it into 7.10
<defendguin> tgm4883_laptop: i suppose
<defendguin> i don't have the proper access to do it all on my own and i don't think you should probably give me that access
<superm1> defendguin, just if you can investigate where things need to be changed
<superm1> to make it happen
<superm1> we'll be glad to put the changes in the proper places
<superm1> i don't have write access the archive myself, i make my changes locally, and then have a sponsor commit them
<defendguin> ahh
<superm1> so just the same
<defendguin> i'll see what i can do on monday
<superm1> sweet :)
<defendguin> well how do i go ahead and benchmark this
<defendguin> people will need to see results
<superm1> hm
<superm1> that i'm not sure
<tgm4883_laptop> heh,, there was talk of a mythbench, but thats back in 03
<defendguin> is there some sort of fps OSD i can turn on?
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure, I could see benchmarking the database, but i dont really know what you would do to benchmark the OSD
<tgm4883_laptop> your not really looking for FPS out of it
<defendguin> right
<tgm4883_laptop> i guess the only thing you could really do in this situation is to time it with a stopwatch
<defendguin> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> on a newer faster system, your not going to see much
<tgm4883_laptop> but on an older system you may be able to see a difference
<tgm4883_laptop> and that is the point in doing it right?  For older hardware?
<defendguin> exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> so thats how I would do it
<defendguin> the 2.4 ghz box is abotu 5 years old
<tgm4883_laptop> ie stopwatchc
<tgm4883_laptop> if you can get your hands on one, i would try about 1 - 1.5
<defendguin> i need the backend on that box?
<tgm4883_laptop> not necessaraly, but you should test multiple combinations
<tgm4883_laptop> FE
<tgm4883_laptop> BE
<tgm4883_laptop> FE/BE
<defendguin> i have some slower laptops around but obviously i couldn't put a back end on there
<tgm4883_laptop> and you will want to time lots of different things too
<tgm4883_laptop> you can put a back end on their too, as your looking at how fast it interacts with the FE
<tgm4883_laptop> ideally you want a tuner in their, but you do with what you got
<tgm4883_laptop> then, for fun, you also benchmark knoppmyth and mythdora :)
<defendguin> no
<defendguin> those results  have no bearing on our decision
* tgm4883_laptop likes creating work for people.  Just ask superm1
<defendguin> no one is creating work for me
<tgm4883_laptop> while it wouldn't have a bearing on our decision, it would be interesting to see how mythbuntu OOB compared to the other performance wise
<tgm4883_laptop> I may do that one myself :)
<defendguin> tgm4883_laptop: if you can set up the tests and figure out exactly what to time i'll  see if i can find an old pos laptop
<defendguin> assume i have no tuner card
<tgm4883_laptop> well i have a 700mhz 384 ram machine that would work perfectly
<tgm4883_laptop> although i would have to pull a tuner for testing
<defendguin> i could get my hands on some older dell C610 laptops
<defendguin> about 700 mhz about 256mb
<defendguin> "MythTV supports real-time scheduling of the video output thread."   so the only thing we can realtime is that one thread
<defendguin> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> I broke my mythbox
<defendguin> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> i accidently apt-get upgraded
<tgm4883_laptop> and now my firewire wont prime
<superm1> tgm4883, did you commit the change?
<tgm4883_laptop> eh im working on it
<superm1> mkay
<tgm4883_laptop> im trying to figure out why it is't changing
<superm1> well i'm gonna go to bed in an hour or so, since tomorrow is first day of classes :)
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> you were using $ROOT/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<superm1> right?
<superm1> not just /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> make sure that sed script works right outside the installer?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to rerun my tests on it
<superm1> k
<tgm4883_laptop> so your school starts tomarrow?
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> wow
<superm1> so my time is going to go away quick
<tgm4883_laptop> WOU does't start until Sept 24th
<superm1> i've got a few last changes i'm putting into the control centre
<superm1> and why i wanted to get the website up this past weekend
<superm1> rather than try to wait for imbrandon to come around
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883> ARG
<tgm4883> IDIOT
<superm1> what was it?
<tgm4883> I now know why it doesn't work
<tgm4883> well I was testing it out on my desktop in a test file
<tgm4883> so I couldn't grab the $USER
<tgm4883> so the line reads
<tgm4883> sed '/AutomaticLogin=/ c\AutomaticLogin=mythtv
<tgm4883> 	/TimedLogin=/ c\TimedLogin=mythtv' $ROOT/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf | tee $ROOT/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf.NEW > /dev/null
<tgm4883> which is why it's not working
<superm1> wait don't you have that wrong eitehr way
<superm1> automatic login should be activated for that $USER
<superm1> not for mythtv
<tgm4883> right
<superm1> its already =mythtv
<tgm4883> i put mythtv in there because I was testing it on my desktop
<superm1> oh i see
<tgm4883> it's been one of those night
<tgm4883> where i break everything I touch
<tgm4883> also broke my master backend
<superm1> well get it working then so something goes right tonight :)
<tgm4883> i will, let me make this quick fix and test it again
<tgm4883> hmm, this looks a little funky
<tgm4883> 	sed '/AutomaticLogin=/ c\AutomaticLogin='$USER'
<tgm4883> 	/TimedLogin=/ c\TimedLogin='$USER'' $ROOT/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf | tee $ROOT/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf.NEW > /dev/null
<superm1> looks fine to me
<superm1> from wht you said before
<tgm4883> superm1, do I want to drop this into /usr/share/ubiquity or /usr/share/ubiquity/mythbuntu?  There is a mythbuntu-apply in both
<superm1> tgm4883, there is?
<superm1> well that's not good :)
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> all the scripts are in both
<superm1> drop it in both for now
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> if they are identical
<superm1> let me see if i can figure out why that's happening
<foxbuntu> superm1, NO MORE LEARNING!
<superm1> huh?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu want you to commit 110% of your time to mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> I just learned the atomic properties of Acetone and those effects on adding it to Gas
<superm1> what'd you do?
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> it's wrong superm1, the installer just crashed
<superm1> tgm4883, okay it appears the ones in /usr/share/ubiquity are the ones that matter
<foxbuntu> superm1, I just got to reading a article about how adding 3oz of Acetone (100% Pure Acetone) to 10Gal of gas supposidly can increase fuel mileage by upto 30%
<superm1> the ones in /usr/share/ubiquity/mythbuntu/ don't do anything
<tgm4883> ok
<foxbuntu> and I got to researching the pluasbility of this and ended up learning all about the atomic properties of Gas and Acetone
<foxbuntu> my feable brain is soon gonna start purging important things if I keep learning crap I don't need to know
<superm1> foxbuntu, something tells me you are wishing you had your old car to try this with, because you don't have he guts to do it on your new one
<foxbuntu> superm1, you got that right
* tgm4883 is tired of making stupid mistakes
<foxbuntu> superm1, but this is why I have a lawn mower
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883> foxbuntu how many MPG do you get on your lawn mower?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 about 473
<tgm4883> sweet
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> superm1, can I just re run the installer or should I reboot?
<superm1> you can rerun it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 reboot
<tgm4883> I dropped in mythbuntu-apply, but didn't make it executable
<tgm4883> well that appears to be a difference in opinion
<superm1> rebooting i quickly learned is a waste of time in a VM
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> well lets hope that im wrong and the code is right
<tgm4883> because I have a sneaky suspicion that it isn't going to work
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 you and I are never wrong
<tgm4883> thats what im afraid of foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> superm1, is usually wrong
<foxbuntu> ;)
<tgm4883> cause if im right, that means that I have to figure out the sed command on a  single line
<tgm4883> i suppose we will know in a couple minutes
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, what is wrong with my backend :(
<foxbuntu> whats the problem? I have probably caused it at least once before
* tgm4883 just realized he left himself open to way to many jokes
* foxbuntu doesn't do backend jokes...thats what superm1 is for ;)
<tgm4883> I accidently did an apt-get upgrade, then I rebooted and now my firewire wont prime
<foxbuntu> did you change kernels?
<tgm4883> dont remember, is there a command to see what was last installed?
<tgm4883> I probably did, as I usually don't upgrade that machine
<foxbuntu> do a uname -r and paste results here
<tgm4883> 2.6.20-15-generic
<foxbuntu> prob a kernel update but the same one
<tgm4883> it's not even that it wont prime as usual.  It sits there and says P2P:  Testing...
<foxbuntu> hmm
<tgm4883> usually when it wont prime it just fails all the tests
<foxbuntu> so its hanging now rather than failing
<tgm4883> vm is rebooting now
<tgm4883> yes
<foxbuntu> oh this is in a VM?
<tgm4883> no
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883> sorry, doing 2 things at once
<tgm4883> the vm is for mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> gotcha
<tgm4883> the firewire is my main system
<tgm4883> if it was a vm, i'd have no problem wiping it and starting from scratch
<tgm4883> yes!!!! Sweet vindication!!!!!  Superm1, it works
<superm1> :)
<superm1> okay commit the change
<tgm4883> im logged into the jelly-desktop
<superm1> and then i'll commit mine and leave the note for the installer team to sync us
<foxbuntu> superm1, any thoughts on this firewire thing?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i haven't used firewire for more than a year now, things have changed with how its done
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> and I have never used it
<tgm4883> wheres majoridiot when we need him?  (he helped me setup the firewire many months ago
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> he said earlier this summer he'll be back around august-september or so
<tgm4883> am I supposed to do anything when bzrlog pops up?
<superm1> bzrlog?
<tgm4883> because I think I put my changes in their last time
<superm1> mine comes up way different
<superm1> i dont know why you and foxbuntu get a different bzr thing
<tgm4883> well after I bzr commit, nano pops up with .../mythbuntu/mythbuntu-ubiquity/bzr_log.t70Dn-
<superm1> oh right
<superm1> that's normal
<superm1> okay
<superm1> yea put your message in
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> you did it right before
* foxbuntu just breaks stuff in strange ways to make superm1 wonder how I accomplished such a great breakage
<tgm4883> and done
<tgm4883> im committed superm1
<superm1> okay great
<foxbuntu> really?
<tgm4883> yep
<foxbuntu> where to?
<tgm4883> bellvue
<foxbuntu> really, thats funny, I am watching Smallville right now
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I hope its not a long drive to Kansas to visit superm1 there
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, do they have Wifi there for you?
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> kansas?
<superm1> i'm very confused
<foxbuntu> lmao
<foxbuntu> I made a joke and you missed it
<foxbuntu> read back up like 10 lines
<tgm4883> hmm, interesting, now it made it though 7 P2P: Testing....failed until it hung
<superm1> right but i dont get it
<superm1> i've never watched smallville
<superm1> why would i be in kansas?
<tgm4883> it's about this ville thats kinda small
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 said he commited you, I asked where he said Bellvue which is the funny farm in the show Smallville
<foxbuntu> which is based in Kansas
<tgm4883> ARG, IDIOT
<tgm4883> I fixed my firewire problem
<foxbuntu> GOD!
<foxbuntu> oh?
<foxbuntu> plug it in?
<tgm4883> see, one of those nights
<tgm4883> nope
<foxbuntu> power it on?
<tgm4883> helps if the STB is tuned to a valid channel
<foxbuntu> lmao
<tgm4883> I usually prime on 703, not today though.  Today I try on 806
<foxbuntu> oops
<tgm4883> see what scripts do to me superm1
<superm1> well tgm4883 welcome to my world :)
* tgm4883 taps his heels together
<tgm4883> theres no place like home
<foxbuntu> superm1, what time is your first class in the morning?
<tgm4883> theres no place like home
<tgm4883> theres no place like home
<superm1> eh i should look that up
<superm1> early i bet
<superm1> earlier than i want to get up
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> now comn...thats slacker talk...only room for one of those here...and I am the best
<foxbuntu> superm1, how many credits do you have to take this semester??
<superm1> well i'm in 19 right now
<superm1> but will be auditing one course i believe
<tgm4883> 19!
* tgm4883 is registered in like 14 right now
<foxbuntu> you are crzy
<superm1> so probably closer to 15 or 16
<superm1> like i said, i wanted to get the big stuff for mythbuntu done while i had the time :)
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> I found out I will prob be workin alot of overtime in the near future
* tgm4883 installed drupal on his webspace so he can play with it
<foxbuntu> that client I have been working for...well...I am going to be rebuilding their network from the ground up
<tgm4883> now its a pain to get files from there
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, thats always fun
<tgm4883> I have to "aquire" a Win 2K server disk for a client
<tgm4883> one that works with their CD key
<foxbuntu> yea espically when it has to be done seamless, and they have 200+ servers and 2000+ users to deal with
<foxbuntu> what type of key do they have?
<foxbuntu> Open License VLK?
<foxbuntu> or Retail?
<superm1> tgm4883, if you want a local copy of the backup for mythbuntu.org to play on, i can point you at the backup for it
<tgm4883> its a regular window 2000 server key, thats on the side of their dell server
<foxbuntu> oh that blows
<tgm4883> yea
<foxbuntu> you will have to get a dell OEM disk
<tgm4883> especially as I have to also figure out which SP it is for
<foxbuntu> SP doesnt matter
<foxbuntu> not for the key
<tgm4883> I suppose I could just make it so it doesn't need a key :)
<tgm4883> No?  Did that change for XP?
<tgm4883> I get MSDN XP disks and my SP1 key wont work with my SP2 disk and vice versa
<foxbuntu> nope, it never mattered, MS got sued over selling it for more $$ just for the free SP on the CD
<tgm4883> one of the many reasons I don't use windows
<foxbuntu> thats becuase the MSDN keys changed
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> I have like 6 XP keys and use 1
<tgm4883> all valid licenses
<foxbuntu> I have the one that came on my lappy for my wife...and thats it
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> I have 1 for each lappy (2) and like 4 from the school
<foxbuntu> ah
<tgm4883> not to mention all the windows server licenses and the vista license from the school
<tgm4883> vista 64 and I did not agree
<foxbuntu> vista...ewwww
<tgm4883> I agree
<foxbuntu> I work for a MS shop and vista blows
<tgm4883> I have a win 2k VM for the few things I need windows for
<tgm4883> stupid printer
<foxbuntu> you didn't set it up with CUPS?
<tgm4883> its works great in 32-bit but for some reason not so well in 64-bit (doesn't print at all)
<tgm4883> even though it should
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> thats odd
<tgm4883> i'm going to try hooking it up with usb and trying that, but im doubting that will work either
<tgm4883> (its a network MFC)
<tgm4883> the scanner works in 64-bit though
<foxbuntu> thats odd
<foxbuntu> well, I need to sleep...back to that wonderful client in the morning catch you later tgm4883 and superm1
<superm1>  cya foxbuntu
<tgm4883> bye
<tgm4883> superm1, wheres that backup at?
<cann> morning
<tgm4883> morning
<tgm4883> superm1, how is that http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com
<superm1> tgm4883, it's almost as though..... you've got the source for the website or something :)
<superm1> that was *quick*
<tgm4883> it's good to know that if the site ever goes down again, we can rebuild in < 10 minutes
<superm1> yea that was pretty easy
<tgm4883> yea it was
<superm1> well wait a sec
<tgm4883> even to a different host
<superm1> there was a lot of things i ran into though
<superm1> when i installed drupal
<superm1> like extra packages  ineeded
<superm1> how did you not....
<tgm4883> your backup provided everything I needed
<tgm4883> I didn't have to install drupal
<superm1> i mean apt packages that were missing
<tgm4883> what were they for?  Perhaps some functionality is missing
<superm1> well http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/admin/logs/status comes up clean
<superm1> so your system must have had all that was needed
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> yea cause linux.weilanhomes.com and mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com are seperate directories each with their own installation of drupal
<tgm4883> the mythbuntu dir was completely empty when I started
<superm1> i bet some of the packages i installed have native variants available
<superm1> in the drupal install
<superm1> or in apt packaging
<superm1> but the apt version is just faster
<superm1> or something
<superm1> like the python GD toolkit
<superm1> and thigns like that
<tgm4883> could be
<tgm4883> perhaps the python gd toolkit is already installed on my host
<superm1> well awesome
<superm1> yea you used the drupal package for your other drupal install
<superm1> so it probably pulled that for you
<superm1> i installed from that tar.gz on the webiste
<superm1> since it was on dapper
<tgm4883> this is the list of installed software on my host
<tgm4883> PHP4 (more info)  	4.4.7  	-
<tgm4883> PHP5 (more info) 	5.2.3 50203 	-
<tgm4883> PERL 5.6 (more info) 	5.6.1 	/usr/bin/perl
<tgm4883> PERL 5.8 (more info) 	5.8.8 	/usr/bin/perl5.8
<tgm4883> Ruby 	1.8.6 	/usr/local/bin/ruby
<tgm4883> Python 	2.4.3 	/usr/local/bin/python
<tgm4883> MySQL 4 	4.0.27 	-
<tgm4883> MySQL 5 	5.0.41 	-
<tgm4883> ImageMagick 	- 	/usr/local/bin
<tgm4883> NetPBM 	- 	/usr/local/netpbm/bin
<tgm4883> Zend Optimizer 		/usr/local/Zend/bin
<tgm4883> Sendmail 	- 	/usr/lib/sendmail
<tgm4883> whoa,
<superm1> your imagemagick is in an odd place
<tgm4883> that was longer than i thought
<superm1> but as long as it was found
<superm1> that is one of the big ones
<tgm4883> yea i dont know what OS this runs
<superm1> well here let me mark your user as administrator if i can on this install
<superm1> on your other server
<superm1> so you can see what other stuff i get as permissions
<superm1> that you didn't have
<superm1> there now all authenticated users on your install can do anything
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> it feels weird that i'm able to login to your install :)
<superm1> and administer it...
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> I can fix that if you like
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> All our servers are running under highly customized RedHat Linux
<tgm4883> I wonder if that means Fedora :)
<superm1> well i just got my third +1 on my MOTU app
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> I think that means that as of tomorrow i'm a MOTU :)
<tgm4883> right on :)
<tgm4883> now I can bug you to look at packages :)
<superm1> yup :)
<tgm4883> alright, well its late and im going to bed.  Good luck in your classes tomarrow and congradulations on becoming MOTU superm1
<superm1> thanks!
<superm1> i should get to bed soon too :)
* tgm4883 that probably deserves a mention on mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> at least on mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com
<superm1> hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> If you use mytharchive, does that increase the likelyhood of a show being deleted?  Even if the show is set to never expire?
<OpenMedia> If it is set to never expire it should never get deleted.
<DaveMorris> I see gentoo ebuilds are moving to svn for mythtv now
<Rimers> hi guys, anyone here that can tell me how to get LCDd to start before mythtv-backend at system startup?
<laga> Rimers: you need to adjust the order in /etc/rcX.d/ where X is your runlevel
<Rimers> okay, thanks
<laga> Rimers: if lcdd is indeed started before mythtv-backend, please file a bug against the mythtv packages
<Rimers> ill have a look in a minute, waiting for a package to finish installing here
<DaveMorris> whats lcdd?
<Rimers> LCD display server
<Rimers> or deamon
<DaveMorris> this is instead of gdm/kdm/xdm or ontop?
<DaveMorris> oh, its those 16x4 lcd displays
<DaveMorris> I was thinking like an LCD monitor/tv
<laga> heh
<Rimers> yup, got a silverstone case with a 16*2 display, got it working correctly yesterday, but after a reboot its just showing the LCDproc server status and not the status of the mythlcdserver as it did when i shutdown the system last night
<Rimers> hmm need to reboot, got a compiz problem on my laptop :S
<Rimers> hmm problem not solved with compiz on laptop, so removed it
<Rimers> im looking at the rc*.d now and i see LCDd as S60 but Mythbackend as S20,, should i make LCDd S18 then?
<laga> yes
<Rimers> okay :)
<DaveMorris> Whats the difference between K and S ones?
<Rimers> K is kill and S is start
<Rimers> as far as i found out
<Rimers> read somthing about it on the ubuntu site just now, and found a nice app to keep track of them, sysvconfig
<DaveMorris> I should create one to restart my buildbot on a machine restart but I've been too busy
<DaveMorris> btw there is a mythbuntu group now on facebook if you wanna join.  mythbuntu is sooooo web 2.0 :)
<Rimers> yay problem solved :) LCD is working as intended now :D
<laga> Rimers: plz file a bug report kthx
<Rimers> will do,, have a bit to learn here with bug reports and all :D
<Rimers> DaveMorris: what is this facebook? never heard about it before.
<DaveMorris> its a social networking site
<Rimers> ah okay, facebook.com?
<DaveMorris> yeah, different sites are popular in different countries, and Facebook is the popular one in the UK
<laga> i never know why i would wanna socialize on the internet. i already spend too much time there, i'd rather go out to meet people
<DaveMorris> laga: same, mine just pulls in my blog/google shared items/dugg details/twitter
* DaveMorris wonders how hard it would be to make a facebook application which posted details of the shows you watch based upon your recordings
<Rimers> ah nice, well ppl should be on linked in too, now that i find usefull
<DaveMorris> url?
<Rimers> linkedin.com i think
<Rimers> yup thats it
<DaveMorris> I googled for ' linked in too'
<Rimers> aah :)
<Rimers> so my fault :D
<DaveMorris> These sites all need to break the walls down so you can link to friends on other sites etc
<Rimers> i can invite you if you want, got a nice network inthere allready
<Rimers> well linked in can be used as a work related thing too, so ppl can find the right programmer og entrepanur for the job
<Rimers> not sure of that last spelling, but if its wrong ill go patent it :)
<laga> entrepreneur?
<Rimers> make it mine :S hmmm i must be tired
<Rimers> yup
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Rimers> hmm laga i might need some help on the bug report thing,,,,, if nothing else a site where to report it
<Rimers> thought you would have a link to it from the mythbuntu site, but so far i have not been able to locate it
<laga> Rimers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythtv/
<Rimers> allright, thanks
<Rimers> so i guess its same as when posting on forums, search first, if nothing found report,,, right?
<DaveMorris> I've not seen it on the bug reports
<Rimers> okay, i just made a search to check before i went further, but now im waiting for a mail to arive
<Rimers> yay, i have reported my first bug :)
<Rimers> not realy a bug, but anyway
<Rimers> DaveMorris: im on the facebook now, but cant find the mythbuntu group
<cornell-w> Morning DaveMorris, hope you had a good weekend.
<cornell-w> Mine wasn't has productive as I'd hoped...  I'd spent much more time working the tables than I'd wanted to.  But they seem to be working.
<Rimers> hmm a nice little netsplit
<cornell-work> Sorry... seem to've gotten lost
<DaveMorris> yeah irc had a net split
<laga> yeah
<laga> mircsplit..
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 or superm1.  For me to download the backup's can I simply just get everyfile in the backup dir and you guys do the housekeeping, or do I need to get each file.  I'd rather have a script do it for me each night, so the 1st method would be prefered
<cornell-work> Did I miss an answer about the directory structure?  (I don't even know for what phrase to google)
<DaveMorris> I didn't see the question
<DaveMorris>  tgm4883 or superm1.  For me to download the backup's can I simply just get everyfile in the backup dir and you guys do the housekeeping, or do I need to get each file.  I'd rather have a script do it for me each night, so the 1st method would be prefered
<superm1> morning DaveMorris
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> DaveMorris, they are weekly backups
<superm1> and put into tgz's for the date
<laga> <- afk, gotta buy some parts at our local electronics store (yay!)
<DaveMorris> ok, so I just need to produce the date in my script
<laga> BTW, can someone create an account on mythbuntu.org for me? username: laga, email: laga@laga.ath.cx
<DaveMorris> cheers
<laga> bye
<superm1> DaveMorris, I pm'ed you the cron job that I use
<superm1> you can adjust to make it work for yours
<superm1> laga sure
<cornell-work> DaveMorris: To skip the gory details... My recollection is that, on the knoppmyth, I'd specify a default path in the settings, /mythtv.  Under that path would be created many directories, including /mythtv/tv which held the recorded tv files.
<DaveMorris> so the paths all needed changing
<cornell-work> When I installed mythbuntu, I accepted the default of /var/lib/myth/recordings/ and mounted my old directories under same, so I have a /var/lib/myt/recordings/tv.
<cornell-work> Well... it seems the paths aren't kept in the database, just the file names, and it's looking under /var/lib/myth/recordings for my tv files,  not .../recordings/tv.
<DaveMorris> so you just needed to move them up a dir then
<cornell-work> So... if /var/lib/myth/recordings is the default path, and the tv recordings go there, where do video, music, whatever recordings go?  Do they get mixed up with the tv files, or are there other default path settings I need to make that I haven't found?
<DaveMorris> superm1: ^^
<cornell-work> So I'd asked about what the directory structure was supposed to look like.
<DaveMorris> did you get the answer?
<cornell-work> Did I get the answer?  Moving them up a level?  That'll solve the current problem of accessing them but leaves hanging the question of where do videos, etc. go?  Same  recordings directory, or are there other settings I'm missing?
<DaveMorris> as far as I know they are set in the mythvideo/mythmusic settings part
<DaveMorris> which are frontend specfic
<DaveMorris> there is a default place for them set by mythbuntu, but I changed it can can't remember
<tgm4883_laptop> OpenMediaSupport, thats what I thought, but they got deleted anyway.  I'm wondering if archiving them sticks them at the bottom of the auto expire list
<cornell-work> Ah... ok... cool.
<cornell-work> Thanks DaveMorris :-)
<DaveMorris> np
* DaveMorris isn't even running mythbuntu at home
<DaveMorris> we should prob provide a meta package to move someone from ubuntu+mythtv to mythbuntu thinking about it
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, doesn't the control centre do that automatically?
<DaveMorris> not sure
<tgm4883> i think it does
<tgm4883> although it would have to be a gutsy system
<tgm4883> superm1 how is class?
<superm1> just got back
<superm1> not too bad today
<tgm4883> thats good
<superm1> tgm4883, did you see my post on unofficial mythbuntu.org :)
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> i just saw it
* tgm4883 is going to have to remember to look at which site he is at before he makes changes :)
<superm1> tgm4883, play with the image uploading that's in place on your test site
<superm1> it's a pretty neat function
<superm1> especially since it's configured right now
<superm1> you can do massive uploads of lots of images
<superm1> by ftp/scp them in, and then import them into a gallery
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> that could prove beneficial as right now its a pain to upload pictures to www.weilandhomes.com
<tgm4883> cause the jave applet doesn't work right
<superm1> there is a nicer version too
<superm1> that you can do batch uploads
<tgm4883> currently I use gallery 1
<superm1> the 'gallery2' module
<tgm4883> lol
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> i never got around to getting G2 to work right with the site theme
<tgm4883> G2 doesn't have html_wrap
<superm1> well G2 integrates right into drupal
<superm1> so it follows your theme
<superm1> for drupal
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet, now I just have to fix the theme so it works i drupal
<superm1> you'll have to play with it to make sure you don't hit any oddities with it, but its "supposed" to work :)
<superm1> i didn't setup gallery2 on mythbuntu.org since it seemed like overkill
<superm1> when the image module can handle so much
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, probably is overkill
<tgm4883_laptop> but since i now know about drupal, it may help me out :)
* tgm4883_laptop walks out of the cave he has been living in
<superm1> if you find any nice plugins for drupal
<superm1> in your experimentation
<superm1> let me know
<superm1> or even install them on the test site
<superm1> and see how well they work
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is there a way to see why a package is being held back?
<superm1> sure there is
<tgm4883_laptop> and I need to woo the answer out of you?
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> supem1, you rock
<tgm4883_laptop> your the bomb diggity no doubt
<tgm4883_laptop> your my favorite MOTu
<superm1> do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<superm1> and it will try harder
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, still didn't work
<tgm4883_laptop> didn't look like it tried harder either
<superm1> you can try with aptitude then
<superm1> or just try to install it
<superm1> its also possible dependencies for it aren't out yet
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> synaptic tells me
<tgm4883_laptop> Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<tgm4883_laptop> there should be a  way to see that in the command line though
<superm1> okay i've got some other errands to run today.  i'll be back around later on or so
<seabag> hey guys, i've got something interesting
<laga> ORLY?
<seabag> yarly! :D
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: do you know where i can login on mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> its right on the front page
* tgm4883 snickers
<seabag> i've got senior citizens cable, which means i only get about 20 channels (10 Jesus channels, 10 shopping channels, that's it!). i run a channel scan and it works fine, but every time i run mythfilldatabase, it overwrites the channel scan and re-adds all channels.
<tgm4883> laga, http://www.mythbuntu.org/user
<laga> thx
<troy_s> superm1: You in my brother?
<laga> seabag: have you chedk mythfilldatabase --help?
<laga> checked*
<seabag> no.. it just seems strange that it would do this by default. i'll read more on it.
<seabag> laga, ok i read the --help, they mentioned doing a "nondestructive update", which is --update... except it still destroyed my lineup
<laga> seabag: can't you deactive those channels in the zap2it lineup?
<seabag> possibly, but why is there a channel scan in mythtv? :-\
<seabag> ok laga , yes you can deactivate them. i'm going to report a bug about it letting mythfilldatabase destroy (and thus negate) your scanned channel functionality, though
<laga> seabag: i'm installing mythtv to take a look at mfdb myself
<seabag> :)
<seabag> neat
<laga> takes some time, though
<laga> 40s left..
<seabag> k
<laga> --remove-new-channels When using DataDirect, ask mythfilldatabase to remove new channels (those not in the database) from the DataDirect lineup.  These channels are removed from the lineup as if you had done so via the DataDirect website's Lineup Wizard, but may be re-added manually and incorporated into MythTV by running mythfilldatabase without this option.  New channels are automatically removed
<laga>  fr DVmB and HDTV sources that use DataDirect.
<seabag> hmm.... the plot thickens: i updated my channels on zap2it labs' site, went back, did a channel scan, ran mythfilldatabase, and it still destroys my channel lineup. i'm going to try removenewchannels and see what it does now
<seabag> laga, still same thing :(
<seabag> ok laga, well i'm going to format or something and try again... i tried everything on mythfilldatabase
<seabag> maybe there's some kind of a conf file i need to delete?
<seabag> i'll check back tomorrow... take care and thanks a lot!
<seabag> :D
<superm1> keescook, you here?
<keescook> superm1: yawp
<keescook> (though delayed)
<superm1> keescook, i just got an invite to schedules direct, so i'm going to do some test builds with the patches
<keescook> oooh!
<superm1> it looks like some of them are dependent on old patches
<superm1> though
<superm1> so as for the SRU's, might have to bring them all up to current versions
<superm1> (invite in the sense that i can sign up early: i've still gotta pay :S)
<keescook> whoa.  that's .... very scary
<superm1> i'll see how cleanly things really will be applying after i test on the gutsy version.
<superm1> the other problem is how long will it typically take to process an SRU?
<superm1> the final patches aren't done yet (mythtv bug 3482 is still open)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3482 in kernel-package "Usb null pointer (dup-of: 3115)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3115 in linux-source-2.6.12 "Kernel oops when unplugging USB device" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3115
<superm1> keescook, a problem is that it appears that they want to bump the myth binary version number, and it's dependent on changes from the current  protocol version
<keescook> SRU verification takes 7 days....
<keescook> whoa, seriously?  That's madness
<keescook> isn't it just another fetching tool?
<keescook> why the need for insano protocol changes?
<superm1> well i just poked in #mythtv, they said it won't apply to anything but recent code
<keescook> can you explain our needs to them?  i.e. a pre-existing stable installation base.  I worry they will be ... not helpful.
<superm1> keescook, it appears that it's not going to be possible
<superm1> they will be announcing a 0.20.2 release next week
<keescook> wow, that's ... going to be difficult for us.
<keescook> SRUs are expected to be "minimal patches" too...
<superm1> then backports might be the only way to go
<keescook> or perhaps mythtv becomes a new exception to the SRU process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<superm1> well do mind that these are only backported fixes
<superm1> no new features
<superm1> in the 0.major.X revisions
<keescook> that's true.
<keescook> so no new database or anything?
<keescook> but they said the protocol version is changing?
<superm1> well the protocol version bumped some time back
<keescook> that's not a very "minor" fix.
<superm1> around feisty
<superm1> so edgy packages would then be affected by that
<keescook> I think what we need then is: a diff between feisty and current, ask the TB for an exception, and go from there...
<superm1> well i'll get this set of patches tested on gutsy with my newly made SD account and see how things are looking first.
<keescook> cool.  let me know if I can help test feisty.
<superm1> and then put off making the SRU's until 0.20.2 is actually announced
<superm1> they said sometime next week
<superm1> possibly end of this week
<keescook> we're cutting it close to sept 1.  :P
<superm1> you know this really brings to my mind the whole thought sabdfl brought up at ULive about how projects need to learn to collaborate releases better
<superm1> the only way this could have been worse timing is if it came out after sept 1 :)
<superm1> there is at least 14 days of data after sept 1st though
<cornell> Um...  I've a vg mounted as /var/lib/mythtv/recordings.  I want it to be /var/lib/mythtv.  I'm thinking, umount /var/lib/mythtv/recordings and then mount it, but the umount doesn't work... "device is busy"
<cornell> Now I'm thinking, change /etc/fstab from /dev/vg/myth    /var/lib/mythtv/recordings ext3    defaults  to /dev/vg/myth    /var/lib/mythtv ext3    defaults
<cornell> Sound right?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-21
<superm1> that sounds right
<superm1> cornell, ^
<OpenMedia> superm1: Do you know of anyone trying mythbuntu on an old XBox>?
<superm1> I knew of some people that were interested, but i expect installation is a bit of a pain
<OpenMedia> Might take a look for a front end device. They are so cheap now.
<OpenMedia> superm1: what are you expecting to be the painful bits, or should I just try a vanilla ubuntu install and then add the frontend bits?
<superm1> well you can't boot a standard iso in the xbox
<OpenMedia> Ah.. That would be a bit of a killer then.
<superm1> there are methods
<superm1> i'd expect the easiest is some install to a usb disk
<superm1> prior
<superm1> and then to get a kernel booted and cp everything
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you trying to do OpenMedia?
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: Been looking at hardware for additional front end devices, and for a lot of cases and old XBox is ideal, and currently very cheap.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<OpenMedia> Anyone else got frontend suggestions that are fanless and cheaper than mini-itx based kit.
<tgm4883_laptop> im not sure if the xbox is powerful enough to run linux and mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> not enough ram
<OpenMedia> I have requests for two grades of front end.
<OpenMedia> 1. Basic SD support (fanless)
<OpenMedia> 2. Full HD support (also fanless)
<OpenMedia> XBox runs MythTV frontend just fine.
<OpenMedia> Just wondering about using Mythbuntu or Ubuntu as the base.
<tgm4883_laptop> really?
* tgm4883_laptop ponders putting it on his xbox
<OpenMedia> Fine for SD MPEG2 playback and most AVI files.
<tgm4883_laptop> you've tested/seen this on a regular xbox (not a dream system)
<superm1> i've heard it can
<superm1> on a regular xbox
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<OpenMedia> I know some people running MythTV frontends on the Xbox. Haven't played with one myself.
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd be sketiple
<tgm4883_laptop> well there is a plugin for xbmc for mythtv
<OpenMedia> Did have a play with an STB who's hardware spec was almost identical to the xbox and it made a perfect MythTV frontend.
<superm1> OpenMedia, get it working w/ mythbuntu and tell me how, i know i haven't got the time to figure it out :)
<OpenMedia> superm1: Hey no worries, Just checking on any gotchas.
<OpenMedia> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_Frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> the reason im sketiple is that with only 64MB of ram and a striped down processor it has problems multitasking
<OpenMedia> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/MythTV_on_Xebian_HOWTO
<tgm4883_laptop> if it works though, more power to you
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, what is the url to your store?
<tgm4883_laptop> OpenMedia = OpenMediaSupport?
<OpenMedia> http://mypvr.co.nz is the product page. Sales links to our retail outlets
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop:  Yeah.. I must still be logged in on my desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> did you get my message earlier about the archiving?
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe superm1 knows?
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: sorry I must have missed it. You were asking if mytharchive would affect program expiry
<tgm4883_laptop> does mytharchive put what your archiving into the autoexpire list?
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, do you have any idea what the rough cost of your unit is in US $?
<tgm4883_laptop> i have 2 programs that I am now missing
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Retail price with our support included is NZ$2000
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, wow...thats a good chunk
<foxbuntu> about US$1400
<tgm4883_laptop> I want to say that i have seen that system somewhere
<OpenMedia> Cheaper than local WinMCE based units.
<OpenMedia> You can get the cases from NewEgg - NMedia makes them.
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, how long have you been building and supporting them?
<OpenMedia> Plus local WinMCE units are pre-configured.
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: 18 months.
<foxbuntu> hows that working for you?
<OpenMedia> Little to slow, and interesting dealing with consumers rather than geeks
<OpenMedia> Plus our current OS base is getting a little old, so i'm looking at Mythbuntu as the base for the next release
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> i remember now
<tgm4883_laptop> it was here, its similar to yours
<tgm4883_laptop> http://store02.prostores.com/servlet/tvease/StoreFront
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, as well am I. I am very business minded and always like looking for ventures like this.  I am considering a Mythbuntu based product for the US Market
<tgm4883_laptop> I also remember looking here http://www.openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/ :)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yea, I ran across that one just a little while ago
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, did you see this http://www.monolithmc.com/index.php
<tgm4883_laptop> ubuntu based mythtv systems
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: yes that it us.. The product has been moved onto its own website so we can focus on some other solutions.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, i think the future is in home automation systems
* tgm4883_laptop needs to eventually get a nice small case like those seen above for his mythtv system.  Currently his sits in a mid tower next to his entertainment center
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, i dunno, I think TiVO and DVR have started becoming household terms...and because everyone wants the latest and coolest it is more about marketing a product than competition
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop:  our problem is NZ consumers want retail rather than online outlets, which pushes our pricing up.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, mine sits behind my entertainment center :)
<tgm4883_laptop> true, but the markup on those units is small
<OpenMedia> Wonder what case they use as it looks a lot cheaper than ours.
<tgm4883_laptop> the markup on home automation systems is high
<tgm4883_laptop> OpenMedia, do you offer any rackmount cases?
<OpenMedia> We had a review in a HIFI mag and they complained our case wasn't fancy enough.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, right, the issue with home automation is installation services
<OpenMedia> We can do rackmount on request.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I can build you a rack mount :)
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ideally you would want to do new construction only
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, right
* tgm4883_laptop thinks about foxbuntu's rackmount.  2x4's and a sheet of plywood
<OpenMedia> I'm talking to commercial customers who want rackmount systems
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, no...I can get a 2U rack case that would be  very nice
<tgm4883_laptop> OpenMedia, I'm seeing whole house systems that use rackmount.  As since the backends would all be contained together
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, i dont have rackmount in my home....yet :)
<foxbuntu> I am putting one in my house next
<foxbuntu> er rather next house
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, http://www.google.com/trends?q=dvr%2C+tivo%2C+mythtv%2C+home+automation&ctab=0&hl=en&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: It looks like they are using the Asus barebone series of units for their PVRs.
<tgm4883_laptop> I saw a really nice (expensive) system that mythtv would compare pretty well with, but it's still missing some basic features that are necessities compared to other products
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, where does this grab from, search engine searches or?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, from google
<foxbuntu> google searches
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but is it listing the amount of go
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not disagreeing with you btw, TiVo is hot right now, what im saying is that while TiVo is hot, everybody and his brother is doing DVR, when there are really only a few home automation systems out their right now
<tgm4883_laptop> and even if you didn't go full home automation, there are other systems besides dvr that rock
<tgm4883_laptop> full home audio, full home video
<foxbuntu> http://www.ahanix.com/products/mce/mce_d5.php
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm thinking that these are going to sky rocket in the next 3 to 7 years
<OpenMedia> I've had conversations with customers about their ideal "really easy" home automation solution that they think would cost next to nothing. Sadly the real price is 5-10x what they expect. Making it appear easy is very expensive.
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: Your missing programs. Have you looked in the logs to see when they were deleted?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, from a business prospective I want to get off the ground with whats hot and then work into whats coming
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, there aren't a lot of choices for htpc's are there
<foxbuntu> htpc cases that is
<foxbuntu> wow...the Antec case is really nice however
<OpenMedia> You either go cheap  - under US$80, medium 80-180, or silly, 200-500 just for the case.
<OpenMedia> Locally I see a lot of HTPCs where the case price is NZ$600 retail along.
<OpenMedia> s/along/alone/
<foxbuntu> the antec case is about 180
<foxbuntu> US$180
<OpenMedia> Its about NZ$450 here.
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Hmm maybe wrong case. Which Antec case were you talking about?
<foxbuntu> http://www.antec.com/ec/productDetails.php?ProdID=08738#
<OpenMedia> Yeah around NZ$420 here.
<OpenMedia> Nice case though
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> wow thats high
<OpenMedia> There isn't the same demand = higher prices.
<foxbuntu> right
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, it's all about retro cases
<OpenMedia> I like that antec case. Have to ask around my suppliers.
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, sticking a mini-itx inside an NES
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, funny you mention that...I am working with troy_s to turn the Mythbuntu theme retro
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<OpenMedia> OK the antec case trade wouid cost us double our current case price.. Ouch.
<foxbuntu> ouch indeed
<foxbuntu> thats a big profit loss
<tgm4883_laptop> thats a nice case, how much is it?
<foxbuntu> $180 US
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<OpenMedia> We'd have to offer it at a different price.
<foxbuntu> yea
<OpenMedia> Plus NZ average retail margin is also high.
<foxbuntu> but you would have to find a way to market it so that the price doesn't change that much with it only being a case change
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, oh really?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a nice case, but not a $200 case
<tgm4883_laptop> but then again, i wouldn't pay 200 for a case
<OpenMedia> What would you consider it worth tgm4883_laptop?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop,  indeed me either :) I have my Myth box in a 30
<foxbuntu> $30 case
<OpenMedia> That is always a problem. I had some people complain because they can build a myth box for NZ$200 from spare old parts. Problem is they have 10% of the featured of my units and it looks a mess. Hence we aim at consumers who are willing to pay the margin for the premium product.
<tgm4883_laptop> OpenMedia, well I wouldn't pay $200 for any case, i'd probably max out around 125 - 150
<OpenMedia> Man these guys have to be joking. Talk about a high price for that case - admin@openmedia.co.nz
<tgm4883_laptop> but thats max, and it would have to be a special thinig
<OpenMedia> Whoops.. - http://www.millenniumtechnology.co.nz/product_select.php?area=20&product_id=36&cat1_id=6
<foxbuntu> that was good OpenMedia
<foxbuntu> HOLY CRAP
<OpenMedia> Yeah that one was a bit exreme.
<foxbuntu> thats quite sad
<OpenMedia> I can get it for a lot cheaper trade, but it is still quite a bit more than our existing cases.
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I would have to get back into the channel around here and find out what I can get it priced out at
<tgm4883_laptop> OpenMedia, I swear that I was in Fry's and saw that case for around $98.  Probably a knock off
<foxbuntu> oh theres is what I need for my next overkill project
<foxbuntu> the new antec 1000w power supply
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Hmm How much storage could you hang off that before it gives out ;)
<superm1> laga, woah.  this gdebi magic in pbuilder is amazing
<superm1> you shoudl have made me turn it on ages ago
<OpenMedia> superm1: Hmmm cool tool.. I like it.
<superm1> OpenMedia, which?
<superm1> the control centre?
<OpenMedia> gdebi
<OpenMedia> Hmm now onto control centre.
<OpenMedia> Am I supposed to be able to run it as any user from the command line?
<superm1> OpenMedia, as a user with sudo rights
<OpenMedia> I put one of the issues I had with it into launchpad.
<superm1> about gdebi?
<OpenMedia> Ok well I don't get a gui
<superm1> or control centre
<OpenMedia> Ok we'll talk about your control centre.
<OpenMedia> I installed it onto 3 mythbuntu environments
<superm1> right
<OpenMedia> 1 - just a frontend
<OpenMedia> 2 - slave backend
<OpenMedia> 3 - full install
<OpenMedia> First up it pulled in a bunch of updates that weren't in alpha3, plus I noticed that the backend installs lirc support.. Hmm.
<superm1> well the lirc support is needed to properly build the GUI
<superm1> i've thought about ways to break that up
<OpenMedia> Next I tried to run it on the command line, and on first run it got this error - https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/133633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133633 in mythbuntu "mythstream error on first run of mythbuntu-control-centre" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> like make a lirc-common package
<OpenMedia> Some issue with mythstream... Odd
<superm1> OpenMedia, oh, i didn't even consider that you couldn't do that yet.  mythstream isn't in the archive
<superm1> its in my local archive
<superm1> but not in the official one
<superm1> tgm4883, finished it, but it needs to be acked yet
<OpenMedia> Now neither of these systems have a local DB as well.
<OpenMedia> I also tried on a full front+back+DB install of mythbuntu but again no gui starts up.
<superm1> OpenMedia, yea you won't be able to due to that mythstream issue
<superm1> hold off until alpha4, things will clear up by then
<superm1> and i can properly show you what it can do
<superm1> sorry :)
<OpenMedia> Ok cool. any ETA on alpha4?
<OpenMedia> No worries I'm having fun splitting myPVR to support seperate front+backends
<OpenMedia> Plus I've had 2 talks accepted at the Open Source Developers Conference in Brisbane ;)
<superm1> well i want schedules direct support in it, so its not going to be until then
<superm1> so at least a week
<OpenMedia> superm1: Don't they have the driver in fixes yet? Or do you need and xmltv update?
<superm1> it is a bit more complex than that unfortunately
<superm1> it needs a newer -fixes checkout
<OpenMedia> Yeah I know about that as I'm testing a newer -fixes build at the moment.
<superm1> meaning that we have to do Stable Release Updates to a whole assortment of releases
<superm1> so testing this across dapper, edgy, feisty, and gutsy
* superm1 sighs
<OpenMedia> It is an interesting double edged sword. Means an xmltv upgrade and other bits, but I means that our EPG grabber and be a real one rather than pretend to be the tv_grab_au version.
* OpenMedia sighs too
<superm1> xmltv upgrade too?
<OpenMedia> For us. Standard myPVR version doesn't support tv_find_grabbers
<OpenMedia> No issues when running on Mythbuntu
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> laga, regarding pbuilder-gdebi -it really is quite a double edged sword.  it is blazing quick, but you can't use unsigned repositories.  so say goodbye to locally building mythplugins and mythtv combo
<superm1> keescook, i tested the schedules direct patched packages on feisty, gutsy and dapper.  all seem to work out well (doing a fully updated checkout)
<superm1> this of course was using updated packaging that is in use in gutsy.  for the case of the SRU's i'd assume that the packaging that came with that release would be used
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<cornell_work> Morning all
<DaveMorris> morning
<cornell_work> DaveMorris, I've got the database working.  And the files in the right place ;-)
<cornell_work> So... the remote doesn't work, the sound doesn't work, and the video on the monitor is poor quality.
<cornell_work> First, remote... I'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy?highlight=%28lirc%29%7C%28mythtv%29%7C%28remote%29
<cornell_work> Then, the video...  apt-get install nvidia-glx  (I think)
<DaveMorris> thats a nasty list of things to work on
<cornell_work> And for sound... well, more googling.
<DaveMorris> how is your video outputted?  It might just need the nvida stuff
<cornell_work> And... it doesn't start into mythfrontend.  When I boot, I get a login screen.  When I login (oops, I'm logging in as me) I get a desktop, with start/stop backend and run mythfilldatabase, and something else, I forget.
<cornell_work> Well, I've an nvidia card and I'm watching on the monitor, not a tv.
<DaveMorris> yeah the mythtuser should auto log in
<DaveMorris> how are you trying to output the sound?  Are you sure it's not muted
<cornell_work> So, next time, login as mythtv.  But then, when I reboot, will mythtv user auto login?  Or am I missing a setting?
<DaveMorris> your missing something, might be since you didn't finish the install
<DaveMorris> tbh I'd leave it till the other things are solved
<cornell_work> Sound... cable from back of box to monitor.  Monitor sound is up full.  Don't know about about myth's sound volume (remote don't work, and I don't know the keyboard command)   Sound is last on my list ;-)
<DaveMorris> stereo cable?
<cornell_work> Well, I did an install up to the setup.  Interrupted, fixed lvm and then continued with mythtv-setup.
<cornell_work> Stereo, yes
<DaveMorris> grab a terminal and run alsamixer
<DaveMorris> although you prob at work looking at your handle
<cornell_work> alsamixer!  that's right.  I'd had trouble when I installed knoppmyth, but I didn't make notes and don't remember.  And I think there's some settings re audio I need to make in myth, but I can't remember if that was settings for when I record, or settings for setting up audio.
<cornell_work> Yeah, work
<cornell_work> There was something I had to do command line, it might be alsamixer.
<DaveMorris> My sound output is always muted when I 1st install Ubuntu on it since I use the digital out
<cornell_work> bbiab
<cornell_work> Back...
<cornell_work> I'll try the alsamixer, and nvidia-glx tonight
<laga> superm1:
<laga> 20:02 < gbee> Cardoe, j-rod, superm1, laga: It's a minor thing and not that important in the grand scheme, but it would be nice if packagers could either build off a checkout of the tagged version or manually edit version.pro so that the "SVN Branch" part of the --version output shows 0.20.2
<superm1> laga, considering the timing of the 0.20.2 package, i think that building off of it as a tagged version will be more than feasible
<laga> didn't have time to look at the build system today, sorry
* superm1 scolds laga 
<tgm4883> is the pvr-150 blaster support already implemented in mythbuntu?
<superm1> tgm4883, well the modules are built for it
<superm1> but it needs the firmware dropped in place
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> i dont have anyway to test it to make sure that it is well done
<tgm4883> have you seen the 2 new blueprints
<superm1> tgm4883, no not yet.
<superm1> i've been trying to work out some details that are surrounding the 0.20.2 release
<superm1> we have a few more things that need to be done for it
<tgm4883> one is for the pvr-150 blaster, and 1 is for a pad2keys patch
<tgm4883> the 20.2 will have SD support?
<tgm4883> Are you in the SD beta?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> and yes
<tgm4883> sweet, any testing done on it?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> last night i did test builds for gutsy dapper and feisty
<tgm4883> sounds like it went well ?
<superm1> well i had one item to sort out with a channel that didn't broadcast its name or channel number properly on QAM-256
<superm1> but that would have happened with zap2it as well
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> otherwise, it was a smooth switchover
<tgm4883> good to know
<tgm4883> did you have the zip problem or is that isolated?
<superm1> it's isolated from what i understand
<superm1> my zip code worked perfectly
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> I wonder if it has to do with towns that have multiple zips, and not using the main zip
<superm1> well don't most towns?
<tgm4883> yea
* tgm4883 is from a po dunk town with 2
<superm1> yea i was going to say here at school, we have 50010-50015
<tgm4883> I haven't researched it at all yet, but what do you think about (if it exists) a irc plugin for drupal that connects to here?
<superm1> that'd be pretty sweet
<superm1> to put on the support page?
<superm1> some java applet or the like
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> +1 from me if you can find one
<tgm4883> i'll do some looking around.  Playing around with the theme right now at linux.weilandhomes.com
<superm1> well that one you hvae right now looks pretty nice and basic
<superm1> oh wait nvm
<superm1> more loaded
<superm1> that needs some clean up :)
<tgm4883> yea, i need to resize the background pic (its almost 8 MB) and move the theme around
<tgm4883> its a chameleon theme just messing around configuring it
<superm1> the nice thing about having mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com too, if we want somewhere to experiment with themes
<superm1> can easily do so there
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> quick question superm1, is the rss icon in rss readers the same as the fav icon?
<superm1> Hm.
<superm1> i'm not sure on that
<tgm4883> i only ask because the mythbuntu.org rss in my rss reader (liferea) is the standard orange one, not the mythbuntu icon
<OpenMedia> superm1: so have they tagged 0.20.2 then?
<tgm4883> but its the mythbuntu icon in my bookmarks and the address bar
<superm1> oh tgm4883 its a fav icon that should only show up in web browsers i think
<superm1> OpenMedia, not yet.
<superm1> OpenMedia, but i'm preparing the packages for some changes when they do
<tgm4883> ah, we should have it do both, as my ubuntuforums and espn rss feeds have their own icons
<superm1> tgm4883, do you know how to?
<tgm4883> nope
<superm1> what file name you need to give it?
<tgm4883> but i'll look it up
<OpenMedia> superm1: aside from the SD stuff what else are you expecting from the 0.20.2 tag?
<superm1> OpenMedia, that is the big thing for it
<superm1> i'm not sure if there is anything big to look forward to in it
<superm1> other than stability stuff of coruse
<superm1> course
<OpenMedia> superm1: Same here. Rest is just the usual bug fixes.
<superm1> but the SD stuff is big enough :)
<OpenMedia> For the US guys yeah.... Guess you all now understand the pain we feel in the rest of the world ;)
<superm1> well not really, since we have no interruption in service :)
<OpenMedia> Ok.. show off..
<tgm4883> superm1, what do you use for RSS on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> tgm4883, it's built into drupal
<tgm4883> superm1, can you place a copy of the favicon into the root dir
<superm1> tgm4883, would a symlink do?
<tgm4883> perhaps
<tgm4883> try it and i'll let you know
<superm1> favicon.png?
<superm1> need to be the name?
<tgm4883> favicon.ico
<superm1> okay
<superm1> it's there
<tgm4883> sweet it works
<superm1> cool, easy nough
<tgm4883> yea, after much asking in forums and searching, i decided to visit the liferea site
<tgm4883> and certain rss grabbers look for favicon.ico
<superm1> ahh
<tgm4883> but since mythbuntu.org's wasn't in the root it couldn't find it
<tgm4883> there's no module for an IRC client for drupal.  There was one, but it looks dead
<superm1> well perhaps if you can find one at at external site that is nice, and can just be linked to
<superm1> like it takes an argument for what server to join
<superm1> and what channel
<superm1> so they can click that and it will automatically go
<tgm4883> superm1, Ability to run CGI scripts using Perl 5.004 or greater?
<superm1> on mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> should be able to
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> first link i found
<tgm4883> http://cgiirc.org/download/
<superm1> we've got perl 5.8.7
<tgm4883> supposedly packed in ubuntu
<superm1> tgm4883, you want to try it on your test server?
<superm1> and see how it looks/works?
<tgm4883> sure
<tgm4883> thats what it's their for :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-22
<tgm4883_mythbunt> superm1, whats happening?
<superm1> hehe hey tgm4883_mythbunt
<superm1> appears to have worked eh?
<tgm4883_mythbunt> yep
<tgm4883_mythbunt> although i dont know how well it would integrate to drupal
<tgm4883_mythbunt> you can check it out at mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/cgi-bin/irc.cgi
<superm1> you can put it in as #mythbuntu as well
<superm1> that redirects here
<CGI117> but it is indeed pretty neat
<tgm4883> well thats a very unique name
<CGI117> perhaps an iframe within a drupal page
<CGI117> it does support full html and all
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> yea the config file is pretty long, but it should be fully customizable
<superm1> well i gotta run for a bit again
<superm1> got class this evenin
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'll take a look at this config file
<newnick> blah
<tgm4883> anyone around?
<cornell> Evening all
<cornell> Hi tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<cornell> Evening again...
<cornell> The joy and convenience of ssh'ing into another box...
<cornell> Until you "sudo shutdown" from the wrong terminal ;-(
<cornell> uh-oh...
<cornell> It seems I don't know the password for user mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont think there is one
<cornell> Ah
<cornell> I've been logging in as me, I thought maybe mythfrontend would start on its own if I logged in as mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv should auto login in a fe/be setup
<cornell> I kinda figured
<cornell> But that's not the only thing bizarre about this install ;-)
<tgm4883_laptop> what else?
<cornell> Oy... um... no sound, bad video, no remote.   I'd done a install from the livecd.  I  interrupted before setup to hook up my existing lvm.  Then the setup.  mythfilldatabase.  Then I loaded my old database.  (probably should've done thowe in a different order ;-)
<cornell> Any, with alsamixer, I've got sound.
<cornell> Video will probably be enhanced after apt-get install nvidia-glx.
<cornell> Right now... I'm focusing on lirc
<cornell> mmm... found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy?highlight=%28lirc%29%7C%28mythtv%29%7C%28remote%29
<cornell> do apt-get install lirc, which I did and a config popped up.  I picked hauppage tv-card.  Still doesn't work.  That link doesn't seem to indicate how to start the config again ;-(
<cornell> mmm... command irw reports Hauppage_350.  That's good ;-)
<cornell> mmm... and it's reporting the right buttons.
<cornell> Does it matter that I did it logged in as me, instead of mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<cornell> Can't ssh with mythtv.  with no password, or any of my expected passwords.
<tgm4883_laptop> i think thats expected
<tgm4883_laptop> you shouldn't need to though
<cornell> mmm... irw reports the buttons.  But mythfrontend doesn't recognize it...  Any ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<Tari_> sounds like a .lircrc problem
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, play gears of war
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to copy the .lircrc file
<tgm4883_laptop> !guide
<tgm4883_laptop> !mythtv
<cornell> Like mythbuntu-lirc-generator?
<tgm4883_laptop> dang it
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> find the section about copying the lircrc files
<tgm4883_laptop> and making symbolic links
<cornell> tgm4883: no luck yet...
<tgm4883_laptop> in finding it or trying it?
<cornell> FInding.... only one instance of "copy"
<cornell> lircd.conf has the hauppage_350 in it.
<tgm4883_laptop> ln -s ~/.lircrc ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<cornell> Ah
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to put the (or link) the .lircrc in your home dir to the mythtv home dir
<tgm4883_laptop> and also do the above for that
<cornell> mmm
<cornell> No .lircrc in ~
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> where is your .lircrc file for your 350 ?
<cornell> Don't know, looking for it (it's not in ~/.mythtv either
<cornell> )
<cornell>   sudo find / -name .lircrc
<cornell> Finds nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> did you download one?
<tgm4883_laptop> is the 360 remote the same as the 150 remote?
<cornell> Not manually.  I did apt-get install lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<cornell> I don't know, think it's close
<cornell> Download one from where?
<tgm4883_laptop> search that page for lircrc.hauppauge
<cornell> But this fiesty seems to indicate that the .lircrc is for overriding the lircd.conf file
<tgm4883_laptop> its not
<tgm4883_laptop> they work in conjuction
<cornell> I see:   Here is the example lircrc taylored for mythtv only on a hauppauge remote:
<cornell> Followed by a link.  It wants to down load a BIN file.  Ok?
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be downloading the lircrc.hauppauge file
<tgm4883_laptop> ah yes, a bin file
<cornell> Right, it says it...k
<tgm4883_laptop> then stick it in the mythtv user home directory
<tgm4883_laptop> rename it .lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> and run the command that i put in here
<tgm4883_laptop> ln -s ~/.lircrc ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> now I have to go for a bit, but that should get you where you need to be.
<cornell> ok... gonna scp it to my home, rename it and then link it
<cornell> Right?
<tgm4883_laptop> I should be back in about an hour
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want to use it as your user
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to do that for every user you want to be able to use that
<cornell> Thanks tgm4883_laptop.  I'll be gone by then, little woman coming home soon
<tgm4883_laptop> so you need to do it for the mythtv user too
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<cornell> On this front end... should only be me and mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then only the two of you then
<cornell> AND SCP TO MY HOME AND LINK TO MYTHTV SHOULD DO IT.
<cornell> oops
<cornell> Sorry
<cornell> Touch typing, I don't watch ;-)
<cornell> Thanks again tgm4883
<cornell> Thanks again tgm4883_laptop
<cornell> Do I need one in /home/mythtv?
<cornell> or /home/mythtv/.mythtv ?
<cornell> mmm speaking of which... there's a file in /home/mythtv/.mythtv called backend-configured.  Should there be one frontend-configured?
<cornell> Nope... I don't seem to need one there ;-)
<cornell> It's WORKING!!!
<cornell> (that time I meant it ;-) )
<cornell> oops... lost "Watch TV"... comes up with static, saying "ASUS"
<cornell> And media library, watch recordings... no sound :-(
<cornell> Anyway... time to go...
<cornell> TTFN
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, go to mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/support and tell me what you think
<tgm4883_laptop> there are 2 versions
<tgm4883_laptop> i think the second one is best
<superm1> well each does have it's benefits
<superm1> i like the fact that 2 doesn't close out the window
<superm1> i'd say 2 is better
<superm1> especially if there is a good description to go with it
<tgm4883_laptop> i think 2 is better to, you can navigate away from the page and it still works
<superm1> yea that is better then
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> I figured if it was in the drupal page, it would be too skinny
<tgm4883_laptop> you want the code?
<superm1> sure link me to the cgi script and i'll drop it in place
<superm1> and then you can edit the support page
<tgm4883_laptop> http://cgiirc.org/
<tgm4883_laptop> just use the main config file (not the full one) and set it to irc.freenode.net and this channel
<tgm4883_laptop> oh and make the default user name something like mythbuntu??? so we know they are from the web page
<superm1> make it like mythbuntu.org_guest
<superm1> er
<superm1> well thats long
<superm1> something that indicates its from the website
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats up to you as that is in the config file
<superm1> well wait its packages for ubuntu isn't it
<superm1> perhaps i'll just apt-get it:)
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea i think it is
<tgm4883_laptop> the website says it is anyway
<superm1> yea i just apt-got it
<superm1> i'm not sure about where it's installed and all though
<tgm4883_laptop> well find out where the config file is
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe i can email the one i have to you
<superm1> ah found it
<superm1> /etc/cgiirc/cgiirc.config
<tgm4883_laptop> you want me to email you my config?  there aren't that many changes
<tgm4883_laptop> its pretty simple
<superm1> default_server = irc.ubuntu.com
<superm1> default_port = 6667
<superm1> default_channel = #mythbuntu
<superm1> default_name = Mythbuntu.org Web Visitor
<superm1> default_nick=mythbuntu_web
<superm1> basically right?
<tgm4883_laptop> default nick should have like ???
<tgm4883_laptop> on it
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> ??? gives it a random num
<superm1> okay well it's in place
<tgm4883_laptop> looks good though
<superm1> so i'm not sure how to use it now
<tgm4883_laptop> let me do support real quick
<superm1> er test it or anything
<superm1> http://zimbra.stacktrace.org/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<superm1> hm *** Access Denied: No connections allowed
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm
<tgm4883_laptop> let me check mine
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe try irc.freenode.net
<superm1> well i'm not sure that permissions are even allowed on this server
<superm1> the issue may be the port too
<tgm4883_laptop> could be, same port as im using though
<superm1> well i mean the outbound rules for  this server
<superm1> i think it's best we check with jumpkick
<superm1> when he returns
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> wheres it installed in respect to drupal?
<superm1> well i took it off for now, but it got installed systemwide
<superm1> in /var/www/cgiirc
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
* superm1 queues up a test mythbuntu build.  wonder if the new ubiquity works right :)
<superm1> provided new ubiquity works right, since you got the autologin fixed tgm4883, all that would be left is to include mythtv 0.20.2
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> and then alpha 4 should be ready
<superm1> tgm4883, if you see any other things you want to nab up, i'll be glad to help coach you through more
<tgm4883_laptop> are we still planning on waiting for .21?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> well i mean i'll double check on a date with those guys
<superm1> to see where they are feeling
<superm1> after they do 0.20.2
<superm1> if it's later than november
<superm1> then i say no on the 0.21
<tgm4883_laptop> i agree
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't seen progress on the bugs since ive been watching, but maybe after .20.2  comes out and SD is up and running
<superm1> if you want another place to have at with ubiquity, this one might be good: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/hdhomerun-config
<superm1> we can just include it by default, and then have it as an option that is removable in advanced installation
<superm1> i expect that it would include touching a sizable amount of files too
<tgm4883_laptop> Ideally wouldn't we want it to pop up if hdhomerun is picked in the tuner chooser?
<superm1> well the tuner selection stuff is disabled for now
<superm1> because twodeko didn't get the firmware detector done in time
<superm1> so it will have to be deferred to gutsy+1
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> now did that input it into mythtv or was it just a firmware finder?
<superm1> that was just a firmware finder frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> so there really needs to be a repo or something for the firmware
<superm1> yea that would be sensible
<tgm4883_laptop> ppa's/
<superm1> well the issue is legality
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> otherwise it'd be in ubuntu already
* tgm4883_laptop always overlooks that
<tgm4883_laptop> so really we need a database of some sort with locations of firmware and a downloader
<tgm4883_laptop> the legality just involves having them right, what about a downloading tool?
<superm1> well it involves hosting them
<superm1> and redistributing
<superm1> so a downloading tool is just fine
<superm1> ideally the control centre can be a frontend for it
<superm1> if its architected right
<superm1> and it can have a standalone frontend
<superm1> and also a ubiquity frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> i think what needs to happen (and this can be improved upon) but perhaps a database on mythbuntu.org that the downloader access to get the location of the firmware, and where it need to be installed to
<tgm4883_laptop> that way when new versions arize it can be updated
<superm1> well perhaps it would be even better to ship such a database in the file
<superm1> and offer to check for updates
<superm1> from mythbuntu.org
<superm1> or somewhere else
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> thats even better
<tgm4883_laptop> unless we can program it to look for newer versions automatically, but wouldn't that be hard since we can't control the filenames?
<superm1> well i dont like the idea of automatic updates for *anything* personally :)
<superm1> i like to be given an option
<tgm4883_laptop> well true
<tgm4883_laptop> what I meant was that we didn't have to manually update the database with new firmware versions
<tgm4883_laptop> the user could perhaps be given a list of the firmwares and choose which one
<tgm4883_laptop> that may be easier to do as we could list all firmwares that are say firmwarepvr150.*.*.*
<superm1> well i'd say moot point atm, and we should just differ discussion for now :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<cann> morning
<tgm4883_laptop> morning/evening
<superm1> well it appears that builds won't be possible right now
<superm1> since linux-image-generic isn't done propagating the mirrors
<superm1> so the whole build doesn't finish
<superm1> i'll hvae to try again tomorrow
<cornell_work> Morning all
<cornell_work> Hi DaveMorris, I know you're fascinated by my journal into mythbuntu, so I'll add the next chapter.  Used alsamixer.  (which controls more things than I knew I had things ;-) ), got the sound going, though it was a bit tinny, which may be the quality of monitor's speakers.  So I could watch tv, but still no remote.  So I apt-get installed lirc, ran irw, which showed the buttons worked, but still no control.
<laga> cornell_work: you need to create a lircrc
<laga> cornell_work: are you using gutsy?
<cornell_work> Downloaded a hauppauge lircrc, into ~ and then symlinked it to ~/.mythtv.  And Voila!, I have remote control.
<nihm> Is there currently a way to run 'something' when the normal mythtv session runs? I tried .xsession, but /usr/share/startmythtv.sh runs by default.. I patched this file to look for a ~/.mythtv/session executable file. should I send a patch, or is there a better way
<laga> nihm: sure, submit a bug report at launchpad for mythbuntu/the mythtv packages and attach your patch
<nihm> yeah, but only if there is not already a way to do it
<cornell_work> Lost my video though.  All I got was static.  And the letters ASUS.  It took till this morning to dawn on me... "ASUS" is my other tv card, it's not connected.  (never used it before).  So I've got to hook it up and see if that works.  But...
<nihm> otherwise, will do
<cornell_work> Why did "Watch TV" switch from my Hauppauge to the ASUS?  (I don't have any recordings scheduled)
<cornell_work> And then I checked out the Watch Recordings.  Video, no sound :-(  There's not another alsamixer is there?  I mean, like a second config.
<cornell_work> ooh...  Just thought of something...  Watch TV could be using sound coming from the tv card, while Watch Recordings, the sound's coming from a file.  mmm maybe I need to adjust a different control in alsamixer.
<cornell_work> And, laga, I'm using Gutsy.
<laga> cornell_work: k. gutsy has a lircrc generator, but since you already have a lircrc..
<cornell_work> Well... it's a download from a ubuntu feisty related page, don't have the link off-hand, my sitebar at home isn't playing nicely.  I recall it being called hauppauge.lircrc, and it has many devices in it.  And after "installing" it, my watch tv video source switched.  Don't know if that's something I did with the remote, or something in the lircrc.
<cornell_work> Do you think I might have better luck using the gutsy generator, or just leave it be, laga ?
<cornell_work> mmm... I wonder if one can switch the video sources from the remote, or the keyboard.  That is, if there's a one button switcher, kinda like TV/VCR on a regular tv remote.
<cornell_work> Maybe I switched the video source myself, in my ignorance.
<laga> cornell_work: i'm pretty sure your tv cards did not change because you downloaded a configuration file for your remote
<laga> you can switch the inputs.. it's Y or C
<laga> see keys.txtr
<laga> keys.txt *
<cornell_work> Ah!!
<cornell_work> And maybe I should look in the lircrc and see if there's a button mapped thereto.
<cornell_work> Never had two sources defined before.  With one, if I'm recording, it says I can't watch tv, it's recording.  With two inputs, if it's recording on one and I want to watch tv, will it automatically switch to the unused input?
<laga> do you have two video sources or one video source and two cards?
<cornell_work> mea culpa, bad use of jargon.... "Source" is the guide, like DataDirect?  One source, two inputs, Hauppauge and ASUS.  When I get home tonight, I'll put the splitter into the cable and hook both cards to the one cable line.
<cornell_work> Or perhaps more accurately, "Source" is the provider of TV, represented by the guide, as in the cable provider.
<cornell_work> ?
<cornell_work> Still, one source, two inputs.
<laga> it should switch to the second card seamlessly
<laga> heh, video source, for me, is a bunch of channels with EPG ;)
<nihm> does launchpad let me attach patches. what format should diff use?
<nihm> Or should I say. I cant be arsed downloading the bzr tree, finding where /usr/share/startmythtv.sh & doing it the 'right way'
<laga> nihm: diff -u would be good
<laga> or just describe what you put where
<laga> if it's a small change
<cornell_work> I'm guessing that "arsed" is an Australian colloquilism, not a computer related phrase ;-)
<laga> why? it's usually directly followed by "RTFM" ;)
<yotux> how fast does a machine have to be to run this os?
<laga> depends
<yotux> I only want backend services
<yotux> I think that I am getting into waters that are deeper than I should
<yotux> I have a 733 right now that I store music, video, and run dovecot offer to store emails in imap
<yotux> was thinking about running myth tv on there
<yotux> not having X installed going to cause issues?
<laga> you'll at least need X libs to configure the backend. it also depends on your choice of capture cards
<yotux> I havea pvr-150
<laga> 733Mhz should be fine then
<yotux> once your OS is out of beta and I see what it has I think I would be more than willing to mirror your cd images
<laga> cool :)
<yotux> thankz I will dl a fiest alt cd this morning
<laga> you can already use mythtv, BTw. no need to wait for mythbuntu :)
<laga> and no need to 'destroy' your old setup...
<yotux> Aorry have been using linux since 97 but never really got into server and coding, etc
<yotux> Aorry = Sorry
<yotux> laga:  I was unable to install mythtv-backend
<yotux> there are two deps need I only rember libmyth not found
<yotux> could be an X issue of not having it
<yotux> thankz for the info though
<laga> no
<laga> that shouldn't happen.
<laga> what distro?
<yotux> LTS 6.06
<yotux> Drapper
<laga> oh, that's got a old version of mythtv
<yotux> that why I was thinking of going to fiesty somewhat newer,  data should be safe it not on the root partition
<DaveMorris> my backend runs 2 hardware capature cards and it's a 450 Mhz machine
<yotux> Thankz DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> has 384Mhz of RAM
<yotux> which OS are you running?
<DaveMorris> I think its Dapper or Edgy atm, but thats because I'm too lazy to update it
<yotux> I follow,  nebie having all kinds of fun with remote ssh and what not
<yotux> wow I need to go to starbucks and get some morning coffee sorry for all of the typos
<DaveMorris> yeah I configure the backend using ssh -X
<yotux> cool
<cornell_work> ssh-X ?
<yotux> I just put giga ether in my box
<yotux> cornell_work remote X server
<DaveMorris> so you'd do ssh -X user@backend-hostname
<DaveMorris> then once your logged in, when ever you want to run a gui program from the cli, for instance gedit, it'll forward the X back to you
<DaveMorris> and it's encrypted
<DaveMorris> if your doing it over the Internet you'll wannt use -C to compress it as well
<DaveMorris> although with mythconfig it's a bit slow
<laga> i use ssh -X -Y ;)
<laga> hum, -Y might have security implications
<cornell_work> That's ssh<space>-X?  And would this be a function of the client or the remote or both?
<laga> cornell_work: man ssh?
<cornell_work> I'm not on a linux box at the moment, laga.
<cornell_work> I thought I'd tried that, but got a cli and exited.  Does the X come back in response to a command?  Like if I ssh -X and then enter the command gedit, then I get the gui?
<laga> yes
<cornell_work> Cool, I guess I gave up too soon
<laga> can take some time over a slow connection
<laga> g2g
<cornell_work> (and, of course, I can google "man ssh" and get it, man, sometimes I am sloooooow)
<cornell_work> What would be the reason that my Watch TV has sound but the Watch recordings doesn't?  Any ideas?
<laga> does your sound lag behind?
<tgm4883> who's box is the site on?
<laga> tgm4883: guy called jumpkick IIRC
<tgm4883> yea i think your right laga
* tgm4883 is a php idiot
<tgm4883> superm1, did you ever get ahold of jumpkick?
<superm1> i have no way to contact him except  when he is on IRC :)
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> what did we use to theme mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> anything special or just great artists?
<superm1> what do you mean,' theme it'
<superm1> like which parts
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> well the usplash would just be a pictures
<superm1> well the usplash was a collaborative effort between a few people
<tgm4883> but basically putting all of it together
<tgm4883> the usplash, window colors, login screen, etc
<superm1> the GTK theme foxbuntu found and modified
<tgm4883> Is that just manually packaging it all together?
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> it stlil needs some work
* tgm4883_laptop is trying to do a theme for his loco team and do the website drupal theme for work
* tgm4883_laptop is failing at both right now
<superm1> well i should let you know somethign i discovered about drupal
<superm1> it caches the css
<superm1> so you will have to manually remove files/css/*
<superm1> when you refresh
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is that just certain themes (or theme engines?)
<superm1> well it was everything i tried
<superm1> but it could be
<tgm4883_laptop> I have been able to modify the width of the sidebar in one them
<tgm4883_laptop> theme
<tgm4883_laptop> but not a different one
<superm1> try removing files/css/* and see if that helps :)
<tgm4883_laptop> and it's really guesswork right now
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll try removing that
<tgm4883_laptop> :( i only have .htaccess in my files dir
* tgm4883_laptop curses at the drupal themes
<laga> i've been trying for two days now to make a simple rs232 level converter using a max232. and i'm failing.
<tgm4883_laptop> we should start a support group
<tgm4883_laptop> hi my name is tgm4883, and Im failing at drupal
<laga> hi my name is laga and i'm stupid
<tgm4883_laptop> hi laga
<laga> hi tgm4883
<jams> if it help i also found drupal to be tedious
<superm1> hi my name is superm1 and i am having trouble adjusting to upstream ubiquity changes
<laga> hello jams. take a seat then.
<tgm4883_laptop> hello jams and superm1, cookies or coffee?
<superm1> well i made a sandwich
<superm1> so i'm fine for now
<laga> it's steak here
<laga> but i won't leave until this converter works
<tgm4883> is there a good site for the gimp?  (or a better image program?)
<ompaul> tgm4883, gimp.org
<tgm4883> lol, thanks
<ompaul> tgm4883, it comes with a multi megabyte set of docs - that is more than likely what you really want to install (check synaptic)
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cornell_work> laga... sorry, I keep getting interrupted, no the sound doesn't lag.  In Watch TV, first I didn't get sound , then I altered some settings with alsamixer, and now I have sound.  But in Watch Recordings, there's silence, no sound.  I'm wondering why sound in one and not the other.
<juliux> hi all
<superm1> hi juliux
<juliux> does somebody knows if this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/99180 is fixed in gutsy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99180 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[feisty]  DVB-T USB LiteOn Problems with recognize the frontend" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<superm1> juliux, it's possible that it was fixed in the newre v4l-dvb checkout with gutsy, but i dont know for usre
<superm1> sure
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will test the hints
<superm1> if mrkrufkly was here
<superm1> he would probably know
<superm1> but i haven't seen him for some time
<juliux> i will try to build v4l myself
<cornell_work> Well... TTFN, see y'all tomorrow
<tgm4883> stupid drupal and it's multiple .css files
* tgm4883 drupal makes me feel dumb
<superm1> that's odd,
* superm1 makes drupal feel dumb
<superm1> so that mean that
<tgm4883> oh :(
* superm1 superm1 makes tgm4883 feel dumb?
<tgm4883> oh nooooo, its algebra 2 all over again
<tgm4883> highschool was a long time ago for tgm4883
<tgm4883> the good news is that when I get drupal working I can probably dump windows
<superm1> oh?
<tgm4883> yea, i use dreamweaver :(
<tgm4883> wait, i will still need windows
<tgm4883> otherwise, how will I run my antivirus? :)
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> *** WARNING *** tgm4883 is about to ask a dumb question
<tgm4883> how important are cron jobs to drupal?
<superm1> depends on the plugins you use
<superm1> if they require them
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> it's the last warning message that im getting
<tgm4883> and apparently someone went to my linux.weilandhomes.com site (not the mythbuntu test site) and tried to look up mythtverror.txt
<superm1> mythtverror.txt?
<superm1> that's odd?
<tgm4883> i know
<tgm4883> how do you turn off the logo?
* tgm4883 refuses to let drupal beat him
<superm1> tgm4883, there is a setting on the themes page
<superm1> for globally or theme specific
<tgm4883> yea i found it
<tgm4883> messing with the fonts now
<tgm4883> had to install firebug, makes this a whole lot easier
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> stupid web developers that don't document anything
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<superm1> poooooooooooooooong Daviey
<Daviey> heya..
<Daviey> Where is mythbuntu.org now hosted?
<superm1> physically?
<superm1> or you mean virtually
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> What server?
<superm1> it's on zimbra.stacktrace.org
<Daviey> How did that get organisd?
<superm1> jumpkick came in here and told us he put an unofficial site up
<superm1> at which point i gave imbrandon an ultimatum
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> and then brandon didn't follow through
<Daviey> So do we still need a VPS?
<superm1> so tgm4883 and i rebuilt the whole thing from scratch :)
<superm1> and google cache of course
<superm1> VPS?
<Daviey> A root shell server?
<superm1> well for building ISOs yes
<Daviey> cool..
* tgm4883 is currently making drupal his bitch
<superm1> foxbuntu should be able to do that, but no eta
<superm1> do you have one?
<Daviey> that's on the way ;)
<superm1> good job tgm4883
<tgm4883> stupid common.css
* Daviey doesn't have a drupal account... `(
<superm1> Daviey, only for this release will we need it i think though.  next release i'd like to migrate to the standard ubuntu build process
<superm1> you missed the day we were handing them out to everyone in the channel eh?
<Daviey> guess so
<tgm4883> Daviey, a drupal account or a mythbuntu.org account?
<superm1> tgm4883, can you make him one?
<Daviey> *both* :(
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> whats you email?
<Daviey> davewalker@ubuntu.com
<Daviey> I'm guessing the mythbuntu.org emails are not working
<superm1> well i'm the only one with a mythbuntu.org acct right now, at least until jumpkick says its okay to give out more
<tgm4883> Boo-ya, new account
<tgm4883> you should be getting an email
<Daviey> ta
<superm1> no we don't have an MX yet
<tgm4883> wait it gave me an error
<tgm4883> it said we can't give daviey one because I always get him and davemorris confused :)
<tgm4883> that davemorris guy is going to have to change his name :)
<tgm4883> superm1, i thought foxbuntu got an email?
<Daviey> he sure is.. i was here first..
<Daviey> let's call davemorris, john from now on
<tgm4883> sounds good to me
<Daviey> tgm4883: mail recieved
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> superm1, looks like mail is up
<superm1> tgm4883, foxbuntu was going to do the MX on his server, but we need that server up first :)
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> tgm4883, eh?
<superm1> how?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> magic ;)
<superm1> no really, mail is up?
<tgm4883> jumpkick has the mail setup to send it somewhere
<tgm4883> Daviey just got the mail from mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> cause I didn't personally send him one
<superm1> well mail going out works
<superm1> but not in
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> thats what i meant ;)
<superm1> yea i installed sendmail on there
<superm1> for that purpose
<Daviey> although the email did come from 'superm1'
<Daviey> :s
<tgm4883> lol
<superm1> did it now....
<tgm4883> thats because superm1 is all powerful
<superm1> tgm4883, i bet admin emails from your server come from me too
<tgm4883> hmmm
* tgm4883 runs and checks
<tgm4883> Whoa, you're everywhere
* tgm4883 starts making a hat out of tin foil
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> superm1's getting to that point where he knows to much, and the common folk of the town are going to form an angry mob and burn him at the stake
<superm1> where i know too much?
<superm1> it's not like i don't share
<Daviey> tgm4883: we are not all yanks!
<laga> don't act innocent now
<tgm4883> Daviey thats right, I forgot your from across the pond
* tgm4883 removes Daviey's account
<tgm4883> no soup for you
* superm1 realizes that tgm4883 is on a power trip now.
* tgm4883 removes superm1's account
* tgm4883 removes tgm4883's account
<tgm4883> whoops
<tgm4883> i'll show him
* tgm4883 rm -R /
<tgm4883> apt-get sedative
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-23
<cornell> Hi tgm4883
<cornell> or ... HI tgm4883_laptop
<cornell> ;-)
<superm1> troy_s, did you see the xubuntu usplash recently?
<tgm4883_laptop> hi cornell
<cornell> Got a cable plugged into the ASUS card.  I can see it Watch TV, but no sound ;-(
<cornell> Can't seem to switch to the hauppage card.
<tgm4883_laptop> watching live tv?
<cornell> Right.
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using the guide or just changing channels?
<cornell> And I've  no sound when watching recordings.  (previously recorded)
<cornell> Using the remote to change channels
<cornell> Also tried the ssh -X doesn't seem to work.
<cornell> uh-oh
<cornell> live tv just froze
<tgm4883_laptop> use the guide and select a channel
<cornell> my ssh (normal) isn't responding :-(
<cornell> rebooted
<cornell> Logged in as me
<cornell> Started frontend
<cornell> master backend isn't running
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, what are your two tuners again
<cornell> Starting frontend again... cannont connect to backend...
<cornell> Dang... every step forward, two back :-(
<cornell> Hauppage 350 and ASUS
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, well start the backend from the script
<cornell> Did
<cornell> No error messages
<cornell> then started frontend... can't connect
<tgm4883_laptop> and it's still not started?
<cornell> ps aux says it's running.  Before frontend said it wasn't running.  Now it says it can't connect
<tgm4883_laptop> so it's running or not?
<tgm4883_laptop> what does the log say?
<cornell> It's running, according to egrep, and the terminal that started it.  Where's it's log?
<cornell> Or mysql's log?
<cornell> ls -la
<cornell> Sorry
<cornell>  /var/log ?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv backend log?
<cornell> Found mythtv and mysql directories in /var/log, is that them?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<cornell> At 1730 it finished recording that 70's show... who told it to do that?
<cornell> Um... log ... last thing it says is New DB connection (1), connected to data base 'mythconverg' at host local host, running as the master server.  Then two other New DB connection's connected to database 'mythconverg' at host localhost.
<cornell> before that Some comments about liveTV recording, when I was switching about.  You'd suggested changing channels
<cornell> Just for g&g, I started mythtv-setup.  Window came up asking if it's ok to close the backend process.
<cornell> ;-)
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing looks out of the ordinary
<tgm4883_laptop> want to pastebin say the last 100 lines?
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cornell> Just the last 100? and may I use my pastebin?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> use pastebin for that
<cornell> http://cornell.pastebin.com/m29fdd398
<cornell> bbiab, the little one needs me
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you want to take a  look at this?
<superm1> umm.
<tgm4883_laptop> if your busy thats cool
<superm1> never seen such things prior
<superm1> i'm at a loss for an answer here
<tgm4883_laptop> lolthats what I said
<cornell> I'm special that way...  My problems aren't normal ;-(
<superm1> cornell, what tuner?
<cornell> I'm guessing that would be the ASUS.
<tgm4883_laptop> and a 350
<cornell> And I'm wondering if the 1730 entries are from when I tried switching the cards, some one had said the Y or C cards.
<cornell> Yes, I've a 350.  Last evening, myth switched from the hauppauge to the ASUS.
<superm1> so which one is /dev/video0 theren?
<superm1> then
<cornell> Don't know why.  It was right after I installed the lircrc.
<superm1> and perhaps didt they accidently flip
<cornell> I'm thinking that video0 is 350...  lspci doesn't say.  How else can I confirm
<cornell> lspci --> http://cornell.pastebin.com/m1abc104c
<cornell> Can't start mythtv-setup...  Won't run with backend running.  Won't kill the backend, there isn't one running.
<cornell> ;-(
<cornell> Rebooting
<superm1> well dmesg shows you likely
<superm1> which is which
<cornell> k
<cornell> from dmesg:Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350, card #0
<cornell> Is that what we want?
<cornell> ps aux shows two backend entries, one the egrep and one /usr/bin/mythbackend belonging to mythtv.  So backend is running
<cornell> mmmm
<cornell> ?????
<cornell> mythtv-setup started... looking at capture cards... /dev/video2 is card type MPEG-2encoder card (PVR-x50, etc...  Probed info: ASUS PVR-416
<cornell> That don't sound right
<cornell> video0 is card type Analog V4L capture card... probed info Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350
<cornell> Shouldn't the card type match the probed info?
<superm1> well i'm wondering if you are hitting the annoyance
<superm1> of them switching back and forth
<superm1> experiment by rebooting 2 or 3 more times
<superm1> and see if they show up the same
<cornell> Well but... um...  ok.
<cornell> Now, backing out, it says, twice, card 0 (type ) is set to start on channel 2, which does not exist.  Do you want to fix these problems.
<cornell> Yes or no?   Just hit no and go ahead and reboot?
<superm1> well don't mind those problems.  if the cards are set wrong
<cornell> K
<superm1> because your just going to reboot and come back in to look again
<cornell> Want to see the dmesg?
<cornell> Ok.... now  video0 card type Analog V4L capture card, probed ASUS, video 2 card type MPEG-2 (PVR-x50, probed.... ASUS
<cornell> And, from dmesg: Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350, card #0
<superm1> okay so same as last time around
<cornell> Rebooting
<cornell> BTW, I went into mysql manually before, seeing it the users got screwed up.  select * from user.  There's an entry, forget the user, but the domain is some domain I've never heard of.  That doesn't seem right.
<superm1> debian-sys-main?
<superm1> debian-sys-maint
<cornell> No...  I saw that one, figured it was ok
<superm1> Yea it is
<cornell> pgasus.imbrandon.com
<cornell> And it's root !
<superm1> as a user?
<cornell> In the user table
<superm1> that was from the build host
<superm1> i have no idea how thta would have gotten in though?
<cornell> Looks like the password's mine, so they can't get in with it.
<cornell> video0 is Analog V4L, Hauppauge, video2 is MPEG PVR x50, ASUS
<cornell> SHould I just delete these and create them again?
<superm1> well just set the type of them appropriately
<superm1> dont need to delete them
<cornell> Ok... recollection says that the ASUS is an Analog V4L SO I'll set that
<cornell> video device video2, Audio device /dev/dsp
<cornell> Audio sampling None (?)
<cornell> Default input Tuner1
<cornell> VBI device empty
<cornell> Sound right?
<superm1> just make sure it matches the autoprobe
<jams> superm1-  good work with the lirc-generator  it's an easy way to get started with new remotes
<superm1> jams, you gave it a shot?
<jams> a quick one, but yeah i did look at it
<cornell> Audio sampling rate of none?
<superm1> jams, yea that's the goal for it.  its not meant to be a permanent solution for the problem currently, but until the standardized namespace is done
<superm1> it will do the trick
<jams> i see you even added the options i was goint to suggest =)
<superm1> to turn on and off different apps?
<jams>  -l and -L
<superm1> ah
<cornell> Ok, changed.  Try watching TV?
<superm1> yup cornell
<superm1> hopefully better this time round
<jams> i almost overwrote my own configs
<superm1> well that's why it renames the old ones
<cornell> Same messages about card 0 (type ) si set to start on Channel 2
<superm1> go back in and make sure channel 2 exists then
<jams> it's good work
<jams> also glad it's in python =)
<superm1> yea, i've started to really like python
<jams> far to many apps are tainted by perl
<superm1> since thats all i've coded this summer in
<cornell> COuld not connect to the master backed server
<superm1> that's what the control centre and the live autostart are too
<cornell> :-(
<superm1> cornell, check and see if it started in the backend log again
<superm1> and if not why
<jams> live autostart?
<superm1> jams, its an app for configuring a mythbuntu frontend to run off a cd, but its able to save settings to a flash drive
<superm1> so your "live frontend" can start immediately
<jams> ah
<superm1> if you plug the flash drive in
<cornell> Looks like, superm1, Three DB connections, first one says starting up as the master server.
<superm1> cornell, then try the fe again
<cornell> k
<cornell> Ok... terminal says trying to connect to backend server: 192.168.1.27, timed out. ummm it's timing out in .001 second.  Isn't that kind of quick?
<superm1> did your ip change?
<cornell> Me...nope  Same Ip.  (already did an ifconfig.  mmm I was going to say ipcop agrees, but I can't connect to it :-(
<superm1> well nmap your ip the (192.168.1.27)
<superm1> and make sure the backend is listening on it
<cornell> Ah... nonstandard port...
<cornell> nmap my ip?
<superm1> you changed the port?
<superm1> apt-get install nmap
<superm1> and then nmap IP
<superm1> shows ports open
<cornell> No... ipcop... the web console, doesn't use 80.  ipcop says mythtv's on 27 also.
<cornell> It also seems I've some uninvited guests.
<cornell> But ipcop config's anotherquestion.
<superm1> try restarting the frontend process?
<superm1> perhaps
<cornell> ok...nmap 192.168.1.27... Not shown 1695 closed ports.. ssh open http open.  That's it
<superm1> so no mythtv on it
<superm1> did you change the port number
<superm1> or did you change its listening behavior
<cornell> Did not change any mythtv ports
<superm1> double check them
<cornell> Actually\, haven't changed any ports
<superm1> in the general page
<superm1> because if nmap is saying its not listening
<superm1> but the backend log shows it running
<superm1> that is the most logical place to look
<cornell> Happen to be in mythtv-setup... host address backend setup, ip addresses are right, explicit, server runs on port 6543, shows status on 6544, port master runs on 6543
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you download a file over ssh?
<superm1> well maybe you've gone mad then?
<superm1> i mean you have been speaking to tgm4883_laptop a lot haven't you?
<superm1> :)
<superm1> tgm4883, sftp or scp
<cornell> My input connections all list none?
<cornell> superm1: do the ports look right?
<superm1> yes those are right
<superm1> cornell, you do need to set input connections
<cornell> Thought so... perhaps changing the capture cards lost the connections
<cornell> Scan of for channels or Fetch channels from listings source...  Don't do either?
<superm1> zap2it right?
<superm1> fetch
<cornell> Right, ok
<cornell> Umm.... how do I press the button?  HIghlight and press enter?
<superm1> space maybe?
<cornell> Shouldn't it be saying something?
<superm1> not neces
<cornell> Highlight and space... tried that.
<superm1> could show up in the terminal behind
<cornell> How do I know it's done?
<superm1> you'll have channels there :)
<cornell> Where
<cornell> Starting channel?
<cornell> FInished there (I think) went to channel editor... channels are there.
<cornell> SHould I scan them?
<superm1> no need
<superm1> should be good to go now
<cornell> oooh... lots of card 0 etc messages.
<cornell> I'm not running mythfilldatabase
<cornell> Watch tv... black screen
<superm1> plug in the cable?
<cornell> Black screen which takes a long time to get out of.
<cornell> Yes, at least it was
<cornell> Yup
<cornell> Well... gotta go
<cornell> Thanks much for your help...
<cornell> Perhaps, tomorrow, I should just try installing again.
<cornell> What do you think?
<cornell> And, if so, from livecd or alternate?
<superm1> well if you try installing again
<superm1> i say wait ~1 week
<superm1> because we'll have a brand new alpha out
<superm1> with schedules direct support
<cornell> k
<superm1> and a few other fun things
<cornell> Schedules direct support?
<superm1> www.schedulesdirect.org
<cornell> Replacement for Zap2it?
<cornell> (registrations closed)
<cornell> ;-(
<superm1> yes
<cornell> Tell me when I can register ;-)
<cornell> TTFN
<cornell> NIght all
<cornell> And thanks much
<cornell> And you think re-install might be a good idea?
<cornell> LIvecd or alternate?
<cornell> in a week
<superm1> well if yo udont solve this by then
<superm1> won't hurt
<superm1> but we'll chat more tomororw
<superm1> or so
<superm1> troy_s, did you see this recently? http://evalicious.com/xubuntu.png
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, were you able to build the iso today now that the kernel can be updated?
<superm1> Yes
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> ubiquity is a mess though
<superm1> i've spent most of the day on it
<tgm4883_laptop> not sweet
<superm1> fixed most of it
<superm1> but there is still a big annoyance left with it
<superm1> that you can't disable pages anymore
<superm1> with the way things changed upstream
<superm1> or at least i can't find a good way to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> well let me know when i need to start seeding alpha 4
<superm1> well 0.20.2 needs to be released first :)
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i forgot
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully i will get my wireless and sound back after this update
<superm1> i haven't updated my laptop yet to it
<superm1> i'm a bit wary to do so right now
<superm1> because of all these other things that need to be pushed up yet
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, holding off on production systems is a good thing
<tgm4883_laptop> I just use my laptop for work, nothing important :)
<superm1> oh crap.  i've got some work to do tonight too
<superm1> man i wish there were more hours in a day
<superm1> i really wanted to have this ubiquity stuff sorted out
<pretender> im getting the sound pausing or choppy every 30 second or so mythtv can anyone help.    Im running sempron 3000+ 512 ram and a nvidia 5200 with a pvr 150 tuner
<cornell_work> Morning all
<cornell_2> Morning all
<cornell_2> DaveMorris...  I worked some more on it, with the help of tgm4883 and superm1.  And it's going bad to worse.  They helped me go through the settings and did manage to help get my backend back to running properly, well connecting to it anyway.
<cornell_2> I'm thinking of just re-installing.  superm1 suggested waiting a bit, apparently there's a new alpha scheduled for next week.  I'm thinking maybe I should go ahead if just for the practice.
<cornell_2> And wondering if I should use the livecd or alternate cd.
<cornell_2> Any opinions, anyone?
<romern> hello,
<romern> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS, need to know if i need to install again a new ubuntu 6.06 using the same CD to setup MythTV?
<laga> um
<laga> why?
<romern> according to documentations it seems, am confused.
<laga> why would you have to reinstall?
<romern> I'm not sure but the instructions seem to point to another install. Shall I just proceed to install mythTV with 1st Installation?
<laga> sure. although ubuntu 6.06 comes with an old version of mythtv
<romern> thanks anyway
<troy_s> <superm1> troy_s, did you see this recently? http://evalicious.com/xubuntu.png
<troy_s> Yeah I did.  Overkill tacky.
<DaveMorris> superm1: mythbuntu uses fluxbox dosent it, how big is this compared to xfce?
<laga> it uses openbox
<troy_s> Hrm... didn't know that.  Interesting.
<DaveMorris> openbox then, you know what the size difference is?
<laga> DaveMorris: use apt-cache show to find out
<DaveMorris> I was just thinking if we had room for xfce instead of openbox it'll feel more like Gnome - which IMO more ubuntu users are used to
<laga> bah
<laga> personally i wouldn't care
<troy_s> DaveMorris: What was the decision to go with openbox over fluxbox?
<DaveMorris> I joined after they had already chosen openbox
<troy_s> Or laga on that.
<tgm4883> It does bug me that I have to double click on the things on the desktop when it looks like I should have to single click
* DaveMorris takes me a while get used to it each time because I use gnome/xfce
<laga> tgm4883: that should be easy to fix
<tgm4883> laga, other than that, it's functionality is fine
<tgm4883> i think it's the mouse pointer
<tgm4883> for the record, I prefer the double click
<tgm4883> it's the little things like that, the mouse pointer turns to a hand and I feel I should have to single click
<cornell_2> No opinions about installing livecd versus alternate cd?
<laga> if you don't know the difference it won't matter i suppose
<tgm4883> i think i prefer the alternate cd
<cornell_2> Well, I kinda used the livecd, got screwed up, probably because I interrupted in the middle ;-)  And there's a nice wiki page going step wise through the alternate CD.
<tgm4883> well if your going to use the guide, use the cd that comes with it.  I prefer the alternate cd just because I don't need the live env during install
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> can anybody tell me wheres the txt file created in the mythtv instalation with the pasword?
<laga>  /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<laga> if you have to change it, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<hugolp> thanks laga
<tgm4883> laga, you should give a warning with that.  If you do things like that instead of manually changing text files, they tend to work correctly
<laga> tgm4883: that sucks, huh?
<tgm4883> ye
<tgm4883> yep
* tgm4883 needs breakage
<tgm4883> It just doesn't feel like it's mine unless I break it
<laga> heh
<cornell_2> Well... tgm4883, in that case... my mythtv is definitely mine... cause it be broke
* superm1 sneaks in tells laga to straighten out the building with -03 stuff, and sneaks back out :)
<tgm4883> that superm1 is sneaky
<laga> blah
<cornell> Well... installing from the livecd, again.  For practice ;-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-24
<cornell> Ok... first time, it crashed, tried again.  Seemed to go normally (left out second capture card (ASUS))
<cornell> And it rebooted into myth fe !!
<cornell> Hit watch tv, with the remote, it worked !!
<cornell> Well... it's silent
<superm1> cornell, great that it worked :)
<superm1> figure out what is reason for it to be silent?
<cornell> Well...  remote isn't working fully.
<foxbuntu> superm1, how soon do you need that GTK theme bug fixed?
<cornell> Before I address silence, I want to configure lvm, then load the db with my recordings
<superm1> foxbuntu, if yo ucan this week
<superm1> weekend
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will give it a shot...tonight I am burnt out though
<foxbuntu> got a paid day to go screw around...our team at work went out to Red Robin for lunch, then to some Nascar Sim thing at the big mall, then out bowling then out to the driving range
<superm1> foxbuntu, also not addressed there the checkboxes need to be fixed too
<foxbuntu> can you post a screen shot of what you mean? I don't have a VM up right now
<cornell> superm1: Got a question... I'm looking at /var/lib/mythtv/recordings and there's an nfslockfile.lock.  When I configure the lvm, it will be mounted at /var/lib/mythtv.  It's recordings directory will ... supercede the actual one.  Will that cause trouble with the nfslockfile.lock?
<superm1> foxbuntu, sure
<superm1> No
<superm1> cornell,
<superm1> it will be made automatically again
<superm1> foxbuntu, http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmythbuntuconteq1.png
<cornell> But is something using it?  By stomping on it will something get... locked while unlocked?  i.e. can't lock cause it's unlocked, can't unlock cause it's locked?
<superm1> stop the backend process before start
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<foxbuntu> superm1, what do you want them to be?
<superm1> and things will be fine
<superm1> foxbuntu, anything more readable
<cornell> Me? stop backend?
<superm1> yes cornell
<superm1> cornell, before you mount the new LVM
<foxbuntu> superm1, alright, I will come up with something
<superm1> foxbuntu, but you see what i mean right?
<foxbuntu> superm1, yeah, the colors are a little too close together
<superm1> foxbuntu, maybe actually making a "check"
<superm1> in the box
<superm1> would work better
<superm1> in addition to the light blue
<superm1> i don't know
<superm1> compare against how other gtk themes might do it for better ideas
<superm1> but ideally going to generate alpha 4 early next week
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> one more thing in ubiquity needs fixing and mythtv 0.20.2 needs to come out
<cornell> Presumably "start" will start it again, superm1
<superm1> cornell, yea
<foxbuntu> I can drop a check in pretty easy I think
* tgm4883 confused his web host when asking about cron jobs
<foxbuntu> The background for firefix is going to be a little harder to track down
<cornell> Can I delete the files in recordings?
<foxbuntu> firefox*
<superm1> tgm4883, did you end up needing them for some plugins of yours?
* foxbuntu never asks his ISP specific questions because he knows they are all retarded
<superm1> cornell, that's up to you :)
<tgm4883> no, but I was reading on the cron page, aparrently it does some daily cleanup too
<cornell> k, thanks, superm1
<superm1> tgm4883, interesting.
<tgm4883> it shouldn't be too much of a problem as I can do 1 daily cron job from my control panel
<tgm4883> but it's supposed to be set to access cron.php as a web browser and thats what im asking my host right now
<cornell> mmm lvm not found,  apt-get install lvm2, right?
<tgm4883> i did end up intragrating gallery2 into drupal though
<superm1> cornell, sounds right
<superm1> tgm4883, how's it work/look?
<superm1> well?
<tgm4883> superm1, well, we'll see when I get it configured more
<tgm4883> it wasn't too much setup though
<cornell> oopos, should do sudo apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade first, right?
<tgm4883> you do have to setup both drupal and gallery2 fully, then integrate them with a drupal module
<tgm4883> and 2 databases
<superm1> cornell, i wouldn't worry about that right this moment
<superm1> there will be tons of updates
<cornell> k
<superm1> make sure $things are working for you as is
<superm1> tgm4883, so what is the advantage of gallery2 over the image module?
<foxbuntu> well superm1 I am off to be uber lazy, as I feel like I got the crap knocked out of me today
<foxbuntu> catch you later
<superm1> k
<tgm4883> superm1, not really sure yet, i assume more powerful features, but I was going to setup a test case on both and see which works better for me
<tgm4883> I did see this, and it doesn't list that many more features.  As long as I can do what I want with the built in image module I will go with it, I just wanted to be ready for the test
<tgm4883> http://drupal.org/node/65599
<cornell> Ok... lvm vgcfgrestore worked... pvscan shows the pv's, vgscan says it found it.  What's it called?  I'm trying /dev/vg, nada
<superm1> try /dev/mapper/*
<superm1> and you might need to activate it using vgchange
<cornell> Ah... vgchange
<cornell> Did that... Complains about no entry for device-mapper, ending with 0 logical volumes in volume group now active
<cornell> lvscan now shows inactive /dev/vg/myth
<cornell> It also complains of /proc/misc: No entry device-mapper
<marC-->  Anyone know if there is a help channel for LinuxMCE?
<tgm4883> well I have to use the cron-curl.sh script as my host doesn't have wget
<tgm4883> so I hope it works, as I don't know how to test that
<cornell> sudo lvm vgchange  -a y vg ends with 0 logical volumes in volume group now active
<cornell> Sorry, said that before ;-(
<tgm4883> marC--, afaik, no there is not
<tgm4883> superm1, what about a bit torrent tracker module?
<tgm4883> http://drupal.org/project/bittorrent
<cornell> superm1:  I did restore vgscan pvscan lvscan and vgchange... results in: http://cornell.pastebin.com/m668d73a8
<superm1> tgm4883, that looks really sweet
<superm1> that would really streamline hosting there if we could use something like that
<tgm4883> superm1, i'm also looking at image and image assist modules.  So we can put images in stories
<tgm4883> we can test these
<tgm4883> on the test site :)
<tgm4883> http://drupal.org/project/img_assist
<superm1> tgm4883, that sounds pretty neat too
<superm1> i like both of these
<tgm4883> superm1, you said you had a recent iso right?
<superm1> tgm4883, i generated one yesterday
<superm1> locally, since we dont have hosting for iso's atm
<superm1> until Daviey or foxbuntu give up the login info to their servers
<tgm4883> want to make a torrent of it and i will install both those modules on the test site?
<superm1> well ubiquity is broken for it, so i dont want to make a torrent of it until at least that is fixed
<superm1> just make a torrent of anything though
<superm1> a folder filled with backgrounds or something
<superm1> but yes install both modules on the test site
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> cornell, you have to reboot after installing lvm2 i think
<superm1> because device mapper support isn't activated yet
<cornell> DIdn't think of that...
<cornell> (Which is why you're "super" ;-) )
* tgm4883 had that same problem cornell, you do have to reboot
<superm1> you might also be able to modprobe the device mapper module, but i dont remember its name
<superm1> rebooting will load the module
<superm1> and run the init script
<cornell> The stop?
<cornell> And then the restore vgscan pvscan lvscan and vgchange ?
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> there is an init script that initializes lvm stuff i thought
<cornell> Apparently there is.  After the reboot, (and your "huh?") I did a ls -la and it's there ;-)
<marC--> anyone happen to know if ubuntu-mythtv will work well with a WINTV 1600 ?
<tgm4883> marC--, has hauppauge released their linux drivers for it yet?
<superm1> marC--, http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/support/support_hvr1600.html
<tgm4883> superm1, it doesn't look as if the bit torrent module works
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> it puts the whole site in a mess
<superm1> tgm4883, just give it some work, make it work
<tgm4883> look at mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com
<tgm4883> i'm looking at the offending line, but i don't know whats wrong with it
<tgm4883> foreach($bparsed as $key => &$value) {
<cornell> Now, mount says: /dev/dm-0 on /var/lib/mythtv type ext3 (rw)
<cornell> Should I use /dev/dm-0, or /dev/vg in fstab?
<superm1> yuck tgm4883
<superm1> cornell, matter of opinion again :)
<cornell> k
<marC--> tgm4883: I take that as a no
<tgm4883> marC--, actually i dont know, check the link that superm1 posted
<superm1> marC--, see the bottom of the page
<superm1> no linux support yet
<marC--> sucks
<tgm4883> superm1, sec, I may have fixed it
<cornell> mmm... /dev/vg/myth is owned by root, should be mythtv, right?
<superm1> cornell, not the device
<superm1> the place its mounted
<cornell> Ah
<cornell> BTW... in /etc/fstab,  /dev/vg didn't seem to work, /dev/dm-0 seems to
<cornell> Course, I could've fat fingered something ;-)
<superm1> @schedule chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 24 Aug 07:00: MOTU Team | 27 Aug 10:00: Screencast Team | 28 Aug 10:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 28 Aug 14:00: Technical Board | 29 Aug 15:00: Edubuntu | 30 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<superm1> yikes... 7am
<cornell>  Dang....  The mysqldump has drops....  I'm trying to edit it...  it's bogged down the editor
<superm1> use a better editor :)
<cornell> gedit
<superm1> i'm a fan of geany personally lately
<cornell> Standard with ubuntu ;-)
<cornell> I want to get rid of the drops and the creates, just keep the inserts
<cornell> geany is better than gedit?
<cornell> Dang... gedit is still hung, and it's got my unsaved notes ;-(
<superm1> well i love geany
<superm1> for an all around editor
<cornell> And it's in synaptic ;-)
<cornell> ok.... geany opens the file with 315 lines...  It's 36M ??
<superm1> eh?
<cornell> The file that's got gedit hung is 36M...  When I open it in geany... its 315 lines...
<superm1> 315 long lines
<superm1> probably
<cornell> RIght, just got that, it's not wrapping
<superm1> gedit does the same thing, but horribly with too long of lines
<cornell> mmm  but all the inserts seem to be on one line, no lf at the end of each insert... strange
<cornell> But now... I"m wondering...  I got rid of the drops and all, from the old database, because some of the tables were defined differently... but this dump is from the new, why not just run it.  It's only the recorded* tables
<superm1> shouldn't hurt....
<superm1> *shouldnt*
<cornell> Wow, gedit just came back, and I saved my notes ;-)
<cornell> Now... installed, hooked up lvm, loaded database.  next... sound
<cornell> Oh... and create another user for mysql
<superm1> personally, sound would have been top priority to me
<superm1> but thats me
<cornell> mmm... watch tv... it's already using all available inputs?  But it's not recording anything.  I haven't configured the second card, but the first one... should be available.
<superm1> you imported things
<superm1> perhaps schedules?
<cornell> Well... the recorded* are all... past tense.
<cornell> Beside, if it was recording something... wouldn't it show up in watch videos/all programs, top of the list, no?
<superm1> well check the log then
<superm1> and see whats up
<cornell> And it's response to the remote is sluggish.
<cornell> log... backend log, or one I don't know how to find ;-)
<superm1> backend log
<cornell> mmm... this probably isn't to good: ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<cornell> A trip to mythtv-setup sound about right?
<superm1> yea
<cornell> Well, my time is up...
<cornell> Thank you much, superm1
<cornell> TTFN
<superm1> see ya cornell
<superm1> sounds like you're close again :)
<cornell> Sorry about the quick punch out, the little woman comes home from work between 9 and 10, and then I have to quit.  I don't know until the little one rings the doorbell.
<cornell> Thanks again, superm1
<superm1> ah
<superm1> laga, here?
<superm1> the weekly build script should now work from both fixes and trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, there is also a digg plugin
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i had that on last time
<superm1> but didnt this time
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i put in an email to the bittorrent dev, hopefully he has some insight on the issue
<superm1> good
<tgm4883_laptop> I also had an idea of putting a form for people to email about what they think of mythbuntu
<superm1> well i dont that will be necessary
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe a google map where people input their location and it gives us a map of all users
<superm1> i think the forums
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> would do
<tgm4883_laptop> what about ^, it's kinda neat on some sites
<superm1> well i've never seen that under heavy usage
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops
<superm1> mapping things like that
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean http://www.frappr.com/ddwrt
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance
<superm1> we can already do that actually
<superm1> from the logs
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i think there is a drupal plugin too if we want
<superm1> any luck with the image upload plugin
<superm1> for inline stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't tested it yet, it's on their though
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll test it right now
<superm1> k
<DaveMorris> are our packages build with the debug symbols turned in yet?
<superm1> they are built with debug symbols
<superm1> ddebs are auto available
<superm1> in the event of  a crash
<DaveMorris> you know of any guides where I can take a stack trace from apport and produce the stuff upstream want?
<superm1> there were a few on wiki.ubuntu.com
<superm1> that explain how to do it
<superm1> i don't have a link off hand
<DaveMorris> I'll have a look see then
<superm1> speaking of which: laga : if you can get the changes for -fixes in today, it'd be most appreciated.  it would appear they just tagged the 0.20.2 release
<superm1> so sometime tomorrow will go through and submit the UVFe
<superm1> i had to clean up quite a bit of stuff that changed because they backported a few things from trunk
<superm1> but the things build right now with the -fixes bzr branches, just need the loving on the type of build done
<superm1> in any which case though
* superm1 = bed
* DaveMorris needs to upgrade his machines to gutsy to get those packages
<superm1> DaveMorris, we're going to do SRUs
<superm1> or try to at least
<superm1> if the SRU process fails us, then i'll push them to PPA
<DaveMorris> SRU?  PPA?
<cornell_work> Morning DaveMorris.  Used the livecd last evening to do a new install.  Seems to've gone much better.  The process... actually crashed the first time, but the second went well.
<cornell_work> The first time, I'd specified that I wanted to configure both cards.  The second time, only one.
<cornell_work> Watched TV, silent.  Hooked up the lvm, restored the database, watched recordings, silent.
<cornell_work> The remote got installed during the installation.  I think that earlier this week, with my very first try, I'd failed to properly interpret the "checkbox" for including the remote.  Those fancy button things, I can never tell which way is "on".  What's the matter with an empty box vs a box with a check in it?
<cornell_work> By quitting time, I had only to get the sound working (probably play with alsamixer) and the response to the remote seemed sluggish.
<cornell_work> I press a remote button and wait a second or two, or 10 for a response.  I did find out I could run irw via an ssh terminal, so I could watch the mythtv for the button response, and the workstation for it's, more ... raw, primitive... button response.  irw shows virtually instantaneous, and correct, responses.
<cornell_work> I'm thinking... A) hauupauge.lircrc is big, containing the instructions for many devices, perhaps editing out all but the 350.  And/or B) check that the lircrc is in the right place and linked from the right place.
<cornell_work> Anyway... that's how I spent my evening...  (Oh, and I bogged down gedit with a file that was too large, took about an hour for it to close it, superm1  suggested geany as an editor, so far so good ;-) )
<DaveMorris> my remote seems sluggish
<DaveMorris> I'm considering buying a wireless keyboard and using that
<cornell_work> Do they have small wireless keyboards?  I'm close to the machine and can use it's wired keyboard, but that makes 3 keyboards on my desk ;-(
<hugol1> cornell_work:  use a bluetooth remote
<hugol1> hi
<hugol1> whats the comand to create the mythtv database?
<hugol1> I had mysql installed and the mythtv installation didnt create it
<laga> sudo apt-get install mythtv-database
<laga> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<hugol1> thanks laga
<hugol1> mythtv-database is a dependencie right?
<hugol1> so it should have been installed
<hugol1> laga, mythconverg was just created and its empty
<hugol1> can I just create manually it automatically and give acces to the mythtv user and thats it?
<laga> um
<laga> it's supposed to be empty
<hugol1> well that wasnt my best english but you got it
<hugol1> XD
<laga> no, i didn't.
<hugol1> oh
<hugol1> XD
<hugol1> I mean that I run the command dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<hugol1> and it created the user mythtv and the empty database mythconverg
<hugol1> if I do this manually it will be ok as well right?
<hugol1> if I set the user mythtv to be able to manage mythconverg....
<laga> yes, should be OK as well.
<laga> basically, look at at mc.sql is doing
<laga> and please don't complain here about broken database stuff when you do it manually
<hugol1> ok
<laga> superm1: here?
<laga> superm1: looks like -Os is not recommended for mythtv
<laga> superm1: line 2772 and following in trunk's configure:
<laga> # not all compilers support -Os
<laga> #test "$optimize" = "small" && check_cflags -Os
<laga> # disabling -Os for now (2007-01-31) since it has build problems after ffmpeg sync [12645] 
<laga> test "$optimize" = "small" && check_optflags -O2
<laga> superm1: this doesn't have to apply to -fixes, though
<laga> all this reading about gcc flags makes me want to use gentoo again
<tgm4883> laga, or anyone, can you do me a favor?
<tgm4883> I need someone to test out the drupal torrent plugin.  Basically go to http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/ and download the PNW Contest torrent
<laga> legal download?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> it's just pics i put together for my loco team contest
<tgm4883> I took all the pics
<laga> Access denied
<laga> You are not authorized to access this page.
<tgm4883> it's of the pacific northwest
<laga> let me log in
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> laga, i'm here
<laga> tgm4883: wait, is that mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> the test site for mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> laga try it now
<laga> superm1: i don't see an obvious way to build just ffmpeg with optimizations while leaving the rest unoptimized
<tgm4883> superm1, you can try it too
<superm1> laga, hm that's not good.
<superm1> how is it being handled by other packages i wonder then
<superm1> like j-rod's
<superm1> and Cardoe's
<laga> superm1: i need to investigate the build system more properly
<laga> superm1: cardoe is the gentoo maintainer. the users can recompile themslves
<laga> superm1: i'll check for the rpms
<superm1> ah that's right laga
<laga> i'll bug j-rod..
<foxbuntu> superm1, I have the check boxes fixed on the GTK2 Theme...just gotta figure out how to handle the colors with the FG and BG
<superm1> foxbuntu, good
<tgm4883> can someone check this torrent so I know if everything is working right?
<laga> tgm4883: it's "stalled" here, but that could be my firewall
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> anyone else?
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/node/39
<laga> superm1: see #mythtv
<tgm4883> laga, I guess the key is that you connected to the tracker
<tgm4883> I have comcast and apparently they are causing some problems with bittorrent now
<superm1> well the torerent downloaded and connected to the stracker
<superm1> but there is not a single person on it
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so it's working, but a problem with my stuff somewhere
<tgm4883> but it's working per the site
<tgm4883> which is good
<superm1> tgm4883, i'll trust its "working" once i'm connected to someone and start getting something :)
<tgm4883> well maybe I should send the archive to laga and he can serve you :)
<tgm4883> stupid comcast
<tgm4883> I need to figure out where the tracker info is on the site
<superm1> tgm4883, oh neat with image assist
<superm1> it imports from the image module
<superm1> or and upload
<tgm4883> superm1, is it working?
<tgm4883> I can't see the pic, thats why im asking
<superm1> well kinda
<superm1> i edited the torrent node
<superm1> but it wont let me do a full edit
<superm1> unless i attach the torrent
<superm1> so i guess it's 'not' working then
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well you should be able to use image assist on any content type
<tgm4883> i do have a few up their, but non show the pics
<tgm4883> I am making progress though, as now you can tell the pics are supposed to be their.   Before it was just giving me the code
<superm1> well once it's working it looks like a pretty sweet module
<tgm4883> yea its pretty cool
<tgm4883> once it starts working
<tgm4883> oh btw superm1, i was asking some questions over in #drupal-support, and somebody said they liked the design of the site.  So I just thought I'd pass that on to you
<superm1> tgm4883, you need to find a setting to make sure these things dont post to the front page too necessarirly
<superm1> awesome :)
<tgm4883> well that would be the promote to front page thing right?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> so you'll need to make sure for the 'torrent' node type
<superm1> that doesnt happen
* tgm4883 promotes to frontpage for testing purposes and will clear that out later
<tgm4883> superm1, mythbuntu.org uses php4 or php5?
<superm1> 5
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> that was my problem yesterday, my host defaults to 4
<superm1> do they have both though?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> so it was just a quick override in .htaccess
<superm1> keescook, what was that command again to compare two version numbers to make sure one is newer?
<superm1> i'm about to prepare the mythtv UVFe since 0.20.2 was tagged last night
<tgm4883> I also found at least 1 thing I can't do because im not the administrator
<superm1> what's that?
<tgm4883> database upgrade
<keescook> superm1: dpkg --compare-version ?  checking
<superm1> keescook, yup that sounds right
<keescook> versionS
<keescook>        dpkg --compare-versions ver1 op ver2
<keescook>               sion: lt-nl le-nl ge-nl gt-nl. These  are  provided  only
<superm1> and explains why i couldn't find it by ls /usr/bin | grep compare
<keescook> yeah, sneaky hidden options.  ;)
<superm1> keescook, okay it appears to pass.  for the UVFe and SRU's i'm going to list it as 0.20.2-ubuntu1 since there are no "added" fixes by the +fixesXXX,  and then in the future if we adapt anything else from -fixes make it 0.20.2+fixesXXX-0ubuntu1
<superm1> just did it as like this:
<superm1> if dpkg --compare-versions 0.20.2-0ubuntu1 lt 0.20.2+fixes12345-0ubuntu1
<superm1> then
<superm1>         echo "its less"
<superm1> else
<superm1>         echo "its more"
<superm1> fi
<keescook> yeah, I think that's right
<laga> superm1: i found a way to change the optimizations used in debug mode, i think.. let's see
<laga> yeah, i can come up with something.
<superm1> laga, awesome!
<laga> when do you need it? today?
<superm1> laga, if its going into the UVFe yes
<superm1> otherwise it can go into a small upload
<laga> i'll see what i can do. it should be simple..
<laga> i can immediately give you a ugly patch which just changes default behaviour...
<laga> i'd rather make it configurable, though
<superm1> well the other worry will be the performance consequences
<superm1> hopefully there should be only positive :)
<laga> mythtv itself won't have any optimizations then. only ffmpeg will have them
<laga> if i remember the discussion in #mythtv correctly.. a few weeks ago
<superm1> didnt you put it in blueprint on LP
<laga> yes
<laga> thanks for reminding me
<laga> time to get a fresh -fixes checkout :)
<superm1> laga, actually
<superm1> let me push my change here
<superm1> it tags it as 0.20.2
<superm1> laga, grab revision 9
<superm1> its got the tagging support
<laga> i won't need to build a package right now
<superm1> don't run it though.  it appears i did something wrong :)
<superm1> okay
<superm1> i just ran it and it seems to have rm -rf `pwd` somehow.
<laga> awesome :)
<superm1> ah rm -rf $(CURDIR)/$(BASE)  when $(BASE) wasn't defined yet :)
<superm1> okay that's fixed
<superm1> so if you check out the latest -fixes bzr branch
<superm1> its all good
<laga> ./configure --compile-type=apport
<laga> let's see if this works
<superm1> ooh compile-type apport?
<superm1> sounds fun
<laga> libavcodec is now building with -O3. let's hope the other libs built without it ;)
<superm1> laga, if things work here, i say that you use a dpatch for now to patch configure, and then push this patch upstream, in case any other distro packagers end up adapting apport
<laga> other distros have the same problem, so it could be renamed to "package" or something
<laga> i want to take upstream a look first
<laga> i don't wanna be yelled at for breaking the build system :)
<superm1> ah good point
<superm1> release-type=packages
<superm1> or somethign to that effect
<laga> it was surprisingly easy to add
<superm1> laga, +15 dexterity for solving this :)
<superm1> laga, and i got the translation stuff in place now for mythtv packaging on launchpad.  so if you want to have at the german one: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/+pots/pkg-mythtv
<laga> heh
<laga> superm1: i think i already translated the german one
<laga> ah, whatever, i'll just copy & paste the strings
<laga> someone should clean out the cruft in those files
<superm1> well this way its automated
<superm1> well mostly
<superm1> its automated there, i just need to import it into the packaging regularly
<laga> what about ubiquity?
<superm1> ick.  yea forgot about that.  those need to be cleaned
<superm1> but they are on LP already i believe
<laga> did you build a new livecd?
<superm1> Not yet.
<superm1> i need upstream ubiquity to do a release
<superm1> with all of my  changes these last few days
<superm1> there was a lot
<superm1> they're going to try to tonight
<laga> good.
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> I reinstalled my backend and got a different pasword. Now my frontend in other computer wont load
<hugolp> how do I change the pasword?
<laga> 16:50 < laga> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<hugolp> no, I mean the pasword in the front-end
<hugolp> that way too?
<laga> yes
<laga> unless it's set in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<hugolp> ok
<hugolp> I dont have the directory ~./mythtv
<hugolp> and when I do dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database it sais that package its not installed
<hugolp> Im in the computer with only the front end
<hugolp> I reinstalled the backend in another computer and got a new pasword for the database
<hugolp> so this computer with only the front-end wont load mythtv
<laga> hugolp: i'm sorry.
<laga> hugolp: use dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<hugolp> Im trying to change the pasword but dont find where
<hugolp> ok
<laga> spend too much time in the sun today
<hugolp> sounds good to me
<hugolp> ok, that worked but the front-end wont come up
<hugolp> I have to kill it or it just wont do nothing
<superm1> laga, will this easily be portable onto mythplugins too
<superm1> keescook, were you at the motu meeting today?
<keescook> superm1: sorry, wasn't
<superm1> keescook, i'm wondering what this means: <ScottK> You got a blanket UVFe at today's MOTU meeting.
<superm1> that mean mythtv/mythplugins are then exempt from UVFe?
<keescook> hunh, no idea
* superm1 hunts for #ubuntu-meeting logs
<laga> superm1: um
<laga> plugins. right.
<laga> superm1: the way it's done now... mythplugins *should* build with -g and with -O0, eg compile-type=debug
<superm1> laga, i heard something along the lines of mythweb is off by default on builds.  since we --enable-mythweb, i dont think it will affect us
<superm1> so i'm double checking
<laga> superm1: aren't we just cp'ing mythweb?
<superm1> *mythweather
<laga> i got a patch the other day because mythweb contains .svn dirs.. on trunk, though. dunno if it applies to -fixes
<laga> http://tikei.de/mythweb-remove-svn-dirs.diff
<laga> here's the patch, haven't even looked at it yet
<superm1> keescook, okay i poked around with it.  all mythbuntu-* and ubuntustudio-* packages are exempt from UVFe's
<superm1> mythtv/plugins aren't
<laga> cool
<tgm4883> superm1, can you test this http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/node/44
<tgm4883> and laga too
<laga> "stalled"
<laga> the firewall, i think ;)
<superm1> no peers or seeds
<tgm4883> superm1, could you seed?  I sent you the file in an email
<tgm4883> i think there is something up with my firewall and such
<superm1> okay i'm seeding
<tgm4883> laga, are you receiving?
<laga> nope
<tgm4883> :(
<laga> i'm not a very good tester
<laga> let's see
<tgm4883> apparently me neither
<tgm4883> aparently the web site sees the three of us though, 1 seeder 2 leechers
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/bt/list
<tgm4883> superm1, can i get the backup of the site again?  I'm going to kill the test site and database and start with something that I haven't been messing with and changing random settings for days
<superm1> tgm4883, yea same URL
<tgm4883> :)
<laga> i do get a "!" in my client so something is likely wrong here
* tgm4883 forgot the url :)
<superm1> tgm4883, look at logs, i PMed it to you didn't i?
<tgm4883> perhaps
* tgm4883 checks logs
<tgm4883> the channel logs?
<laga> if your PMs show up in the channel, something is wrong
<tgm4883> what logs then?
* tgm4883 feels dumb
<superm1> well pm logs
<superm1> keescook, for the SRU's, i fear we won't be able to easily get two MOTUs to test across dapper,edgy,feisty
<superm1> unless I can count for one of them
<tgm4883> unless it's kept somewhere online, it's not in any of my logs
<superm1> tgm4883, let me check my cron job for the url then
<superm1> how did i get it to you before?
* tgm4883_laptop just checked his gutsy pm logs, so he must have been on his feisty machine at the time
<tgm4883_laptop> probably pm, but i didn't have my feisty machine set to log convos
<tgm4883_laptop> i checked the channel logs, but they aren't up to date yet
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<superm1> laga, did you see this on the 0.20.2 feature list: "Reduced mythfrontend memory consumption by up to 75% depending on theme and resolution."
<laga> superm1: yes.
<superm1> that's quite exciting to read
<laga> superm1: that would be gbee's fixes. they went in some time ago
<superm1> my frontend will thank him then
<superm1> once these are in feisty-proposed
<laga> i didn't know you were running "stable" stuff, i thought you used your own -fixes packages :)
<superm1> well i do
<superm1> but i'm going to test the proposed stuff
<superm1> since it needs to be done for the SRU
<superm1> laga, i'm going to go ahead and file the UVFe as is, since this won't affect the decision by motu-uvf whether 0.20.2 gets in, but we'll put the rebuilding debug stuff in the upload
<laga> k
<laga> http://laga.ath.cx/compile-type-apport.diff
<laga> ^^ preliminary patch
<superm1> laga, ah looks easy enough
<superm1> (Arbeitskopie)
<superm1> is that current?
<laga> "working copy"
<superm1> ah
<laga> i was too lazy to s/apport/package/, though
<laga> i'll mail it to mythtv-dev later
<laga> superm1: do we already have forums at mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> laga, no.  they will be on ubuntuforums
<superm1> after alpha5
<superm1> or at least at beta announce
<laga> ah, i was just going to porpose a partnership with mythtvtalk.com, but we already have a partner :)
* superm1 rubs his shiny new MOTU badge on launchpad.net/~superm1
<laga> superm1: congratulations :)
<superm1> thx :)
<tgm4883> ohhhh, motu badge mmmmmm
* tgm4883 well i just did a little testing around, im happy with the security in drupal :)
<superm1> tgm4883, oh do i need to give you access on your server again :)
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> i have access now ;)
<tgm4883> gave myself access
<superm1> oh modifying SQL eh?
<tgm4883> phpadmin
<superm1> right
<laga> gotta love that ssh exploit
<laga> ;)
<tgm4883> just made me the first user
<superm1> laga, did yours tests come up okay on the -fixes branch
<superm1> with that patch?
<superm1> as in things compiled sanely and such
<tgm4883> then I wanted to see if someone could get the passwords, but you can only request a new password, not view your current password
<superm1> keescook, i'm going to prepare the SRUs now and send them up to RELEASE-proposed, regarding packaging, I should just use the packaging that was present in the older release, correct?
<laga> superm1: i haven't really tested that patch. heh. i'll try a build
<laga> (i can't really test because my mythtv is trunk)
<superm1> grab the new bzr branch and you should be able to do it all at once
<laga> you talking to me?
<superm1> yes
<laga> already building. ;)
<superm1> ok, you grabbed the new source with the tagged release right?
<laga> nope
<laga> -fixes
<laga> should be the same
<superm1> well i mean the new bzr branch
<laga> no
<laga> can do that later
<superm1> woah neat, i'm part ubuntu-qt and all the bug triaging stuff now too
<laga> sounds like "lots of email" ;)
<superm1> oddly enough thats not the first thing i thought
<superm1> but i think i need to add some more t-bird filters
<superm1> you don't even want to see what t-bird looks like for me nowadays
<laga> i'm a pessimist, y'know ;)
<superm1> well this means i can finally adjust bug priorites
<superm1> priorities
<laga> that's cool then
<laga> i hope the new backtraces won't be misleading
<laga> eg if only half of the libs can be trust to be sanely debuggable.. :(
<superm1> well i dont think it will be if this gets adapted by others like fedora and such
<laga> i'll wait for the feedback on mythtv-devc
<superm1> so should i go ahead with the upload and add this in next week then?
<superm1> or wait today
<laga> better wait
<superm1> well now that i have upload rights, its easy enough to add though :)
<laga> true enough
<laga> i'll go for a walk first.. although it's dark outside ;)
<superm1> okay i'll be around for an hour or two
<superm1> i'd just like to get this on the buildds asap :)
<laga> i'm afraid of breakage, TBH
<superm1> okay then as soon as the UVF is approved i'll just upload without your change
<superm1> we'll test with your change this next week
<superm1> and then upload an ubuntu2 revision containing it
<laga> sounds good
<tgm4883> superm1, you got mail
<tgm4883> can you try downloading the torrent first, and it that doesn't work try seeding it as I also sent you the pic
<superm1> woah tgm4883 its like your psychic.  i do have mail!
* tgm4883 is pulling his hair out with this torrent thing
* tgm4883 is psychic
* tgm4883 can read his own mind :)
<keescook> superm1: yes, older packaging as much as possible.
<superm1> keescook, ok
<drunken-wallaby> hi together. I've a little problem with my hauppauge pvr-150 using feisty. the problem is, that i've kind of jittering image when watching live-tv. according to dmesg the card is initialized correctly, though. the card itself is working fine, since i don't have any of these problems watching tv using windows. anyone has a clue for me what to try? I'm kind of clueless....
<keescook> sounds like they've included some build changes, so we need to keep an eye on it
<keescook> superm1: will mythplugins need to be rebuilt given the 0.20.2 bump in the SRUs?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> there is a new ABI version
<superm1> keescook, yes there are a few build changes, that need to be carried in from the gutsy packages
<keescook> is it just a rebuild, or does mythplugins need patches?
<keescook> I don't think it makes sense to do a dapper SRU -- that's a huge step
<superm1> well dapper had a backport
<keescook> ah, okay
<superm1> so perhaps just another backport for dapper
<keescook> yeah
<superm1> but SRU on edgy and feisty
<superm1> mythplugins needs the new version too afaik.
<superm1> because of the ABI change
<keescook> okay, yeah, reading that now too.  wow, what a lot of churn.  :P
<superm1> yea this is going to be big :)
<superm1> keescook, do i have to subscribe to technical board's mailing list to post to it do you know?
<keescook> versioning is going to be fun.  each release will need it's own version.  i.e.  0.20.2-0ubuntu0.6.10  0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04 etc
<keescook> superm1: I'm not sure; I don't think so
<superm1> okay then i'll fire this off
<superm1> oh yikes your right
<superm1> didn't consider that
<superm1> so it can't just belike 0.20.2-0ubuntu1~proposed1
<superm1> keescook, do you have an edgy box you'll be able to test it on?  I've got a feisty i will be able to
<keescook> superm1: I have no edgy boxes, but I can do something in vmware
<superm1> okay likewise
<keescook> yeah, 0.20.2-0ubuntu0.6.10~proposed1  0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04~proposed1
<superm1> okay well i'll prepare these packages then for the sru
<superm1> see what i can turn up
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, were you even able to download that other torrent I sent you?  I have another seed now so it might be worth testing
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, yea i downloaded it but forgot to open deluge
<tgm4883_laptop> opening the bt client usually help ;)
<superm1> well it says i'm seeding fine
<tgm4883_laptop> whoa
<superm1> woah?
<tgm4883_laptop> now we have 6 seeders according to the tracker, but I still can't download it
* tgm4883_laptop networking is screwed up
<superm1> well no i cant either
<superm1> i deleted the file and opened back up the .torrent
<superm1> and same thing
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, the site is showing 5 seeders for that torrent.  The thing is, I only gave the complete file to 3 people (myself included)
<superm1> lol
<superm1> interesting.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, and when you were seeding, it showed 6
<tgm4883_laptop> so somehow 3 other people got the file
<superm1> maybe we're both broke
<superm1> but laga isn't?
<tgm4883_laptop> could be
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> weird, the third says no downloads from him either
* tgm4883_laptop runs to check his seeder
<tgm4883> nope, not me
<superm1> keescook, we can't introduce a NEW binary package here can we...
<superm1> because mythtv-transcode-utils has a few things that need to be moved appropriately then
<keescook> superm1: I think we should focus on minimal change...
* superm1 shrugs.  Okay i'll work around it
<superm1> keescook, i'm gonna have to run for the evening.  i'll upload those when i return late tonight if there is a +1 on the bug.  I've got the SRU for feisty and edgy mythtv packages made, need to go over it once more and do it for the plugins yet though
<superm1> i'll catch up with you later
<keescook> superm1: okay, cool.  cya
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, when you get back, check to see if you have the torrent
<laga> superm1: mail sent to mythtv-dec
<laga> v
<laga> stupid fingers
<laga> gah, stuck in moderation queue
<cornell> AAARGH!!
<laga> ?
<cornell> I configured the one card, the Hauppauge 350 ...  the capture card setup has one card, type PVR-x50,probed info ASUS!!!
<laga> huh?
<cornell> The card at /dev/video0 is supposed to be the PVR350.  video2 is supposed to be the ASUS.  When I installed, I configured one card, the 350.  I couldn't watch tv, checked the capture cards, the one card configured has type 350, but the probed info says it's the ASUS.
<laga> what does dmesg say?
<cornell> Don't know quite what I'm looking for... but there's a bunch labeled ivtv0:  Ending with: Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350, card#0
<cornell> Care to see it?
<cornell> dmesg | egrep ASUS has two lines, one is: [   32.142364]  CORE cx88[0] : subsystem: 1461:c111, board: ASUS PVR-416 [card=12,autodetected] 
<cornell> And the other doesn't say autodetected.
<laga> [   27.031646]  ivtv0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPEG (4 MB)
<laga> ^^ my ivtv says that
<cornell> Mine says: [   35.368520]  ivtv0: Registered device video2 for encoder MPEG (4 MB)
<cornell> And a bunch of other registerd devices.
<laga> true
<laga> hum
<cornell> Ok... so it IS dev/video2?
<laga> well, video2 is the 350 then.
<laga> yeah
<laga> what's video1, btw?
<cornell> Can I paste 5 lines here?
<laga> pastebin would be better
<laga> people in here tend to read the backlog and it's a bit annoying if there's much noise
<cornell> K...  well it's right in front of the ivtv, so I'll pastebin it all
<cornell> Well... not ALL ...
<cornell> http://cornell.pastebin.com/m10016864
<cornell> Anyway...  I guess I should make the card type for the ASUS
<galatas> no hay ninguno este canal
<cornell> Ok
<laga> galatas: ?
<galatas> este cnal es en espaol?
<laga> no, es en ingles
<galatas> pero hablas espaol por lo que veo
<cornell> laga: In connect source to input... do I want to Fetch channels from listins source?
<tgm4883_laptop> no hablas espanol
<laga> galatas: mi espanol no es bueno
<galatas> como hago para entrar en un canal en espaol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-25
<laga> creo que no hay un canal espanol de mythtv
<laga> hay #mythtv-users
<laga> galatas: hugol1 habla espanol
<hugol1> s
<hugol1> borracho ahora mismo
<galatas> hugoll de donde eres?
<hugol1> acabo de llegar de tomar unas copas
<cornell> galatas:  #ubuntu-es on freenode
<hugol1> Barcelona
<galatas> cornell ese debe aparecer en la lista de freenode
<laga> por que? :)
<cornell> Sorry...  my spanish is terrible :-(
<hugol1> porque que?
<laga> los canales no tienen que aparecer ne la liste de freenode
<hugol1> laga:  by the way why did you mention me?
<laga> hugol1: because you speak spanish
<hugol1> its funny cause I just came back from drinking and got onto here
<hugol1> and you just mention me
<laga> no worries, i didn't mention you because i smelled booze
<galatas> hugoll como hago para entrar al canal #ubuntu-es
<hugol1> galatas:  pon esto /join #ubuntu-es
<hugol1> laga XD
<galatas> hugoll Gracias
<galatas> pero como hago para entrar directamente cuando me conecte
<hugol1> que programa usas?
<galatas> x-chat
<hugol1> pues no lo se
<hugol1> yo uso gaim (se llama pidgin ahora)
<galatas> si yo tambien uso ese
<cornell> If I watch TV, can I choose the card?
<hugol1> pues con ese es facil
<hugol1> cornell:  no
<hugol1> you mean liveTV?
<hugol1> you cant
<cornell> Yes
<hugol1> what you can do is activate the option that tells mythtv to avoid conflics with future recordings
<hugol1> and that means that mythtv will choose the card that is going to be more time free
<cornell> In any case, if I've two cards configured, I need to have a cable connection to each.
<hugol1> if you want to see something you should yes
<cornell> Ok... now I can see, but not here.   Not the ASUS... live TV; nor previously recorded items.  I've got a line from the onboard "sound card" to the monitor speakers.  I've not run alsamixer.  I have hit the mute (turned it on, hit it again so it's off), to make certain that it isn't muted.
<cornell> Try alsamixer?
<cornell> The line is coming out of the jack with headphone picture.  That would be line?
<cornell> Do all the controls on alsamixer correspond to actual ... things.  Or are they displayed whether or not there's something there to control?
<cornell> Is there a setting in mythtv-setup capture cards that I need to deal with?
<hugol1> like what?
<hugol1> in the back end config the only thing about cards is if you are using dvb-s to put LNB or whatever you are using in your antena
<hugol1> and for haupage dvb-t cards you should probably set a little latency when changing channels so they dont hang up
<cornell> I don't know... but the live tv has to be coming in via the cable.  So, the sound signal's coming in there...So the capture cards have to feed the sound ... somewhere.
<pteague> anybody know where i can find some streaming video (i guess normal video would work as well) i can watch on a new install of ubuntu? i'm trying to test something
<hugolp> pteague:  I dont understand what you are saying
<pteague> i just installed ubuntu on a new system... i'm trying to figure out how good the video playback is
<hugolp> why?
<hugolp> it will be as good as your equipment can handle
<pteague> it's a mini-itx board & i've never tested it before... nor have i seen any reviews of people that have used this board as a mythtv frontend
<pteague> so the statement 'it will be as good as your equipment can handle' isn't very helpful as it's a complete uknown
<hugolp> you want streaming go to youtube
<cornell> Audio sampling rate is (None)..  Is that right?
<hugolp> cornell:  no idea
<hugolp> Im going to sleep
<hugolp> cu
<cornell> cu hugolp
<pteague> i figured there might be something that was streaming video that i could get started fairly quickly with rather than having to download something big
<cornell> Can you watch tv, pteague?
<cornell> ls -la
<cornell> sorry...
<pteague> unfortunately i don't have a server set up yet... i'm in the middle of moving & visiting family... got this mini-itx board to act as a fileserver, but it was a great price & wanted to test it's video playback...
<pteague> if it works well, i'll buy another when i set up my mythtv stuff
<cornell> What's the speed, memory and video card
<cornell> ?
<cornell> Well... I deleted the cards, and created just the one, the hauppage.  I'm getting sound... fairly quiet.  I've got myth volume up to 100 and monitor volume up to 100.  Can barely hear it.
<hugol1> cornell:  I am still up
<hugol1> where do you get your audio and video signal from?
<cornell> From the cable ?  Captured by the Hauppage.
<hugol1> cornell:  ok, so you got a dvb-c card?
<hugol1> and you conect it directly?
<cornell> I don't know "dvb-c"... I've a PVR-350
<cornell> Is that a dvb-c?
<hugol1> dvb-c stands for cable
<hugol1> so I guess
<hugol1> let me check
<hugol1> wintv pvr-350?
<hugol1> ok
<cornell> Yes
<hugol1> so pvr-350 has dvb-s in
<hugol1> and terrestrial tv in dont know if its digital or analog
<hugol1> plus analog video in
<hugol1> what are you using?
<hugol1> what kind of cable are you conecting to the card?
<cornell> It worked ok in knoppmyth...  Couldn't get it loud, but better than this.
<cornell> Cable
<cornell> us-cable
<cornell> Well... Comcast, if it matters ;-)
<cornell> Oh... analog cable, not digital
<hugol1> ok, so you are going from your cable decoder to the pvr-350 with an analog cable right?
<cornell> And I've checked my previous recordings, got sound.  And when I did so, the tv I was watching kept recording, so I'm watching that now, and I've got sound there too.
<cornell> No decoder.  Cable straight to pvr-350.  I don't get anything that needs decoding.
<hugol1> mmmm
<hugol1> ok
<hugol1> so its not analog
<hugol1> its dvb-c
<hugol1> probably :S
<hugol1> so you only have the cable cable right?
<hugol1> and you dont get sound
<hugol1> ok got it now
<cornell> I don't understand.  I can buy Comcast cable, or Comcast digital cable.  I'm not paying for digital.
<hugol1> so its software isue
<hugol1> cornell:  I am not from the US
<hugol1> have no idea what comcast is
<cornell> I got sound, finally, by deleting the second card.
<cornell> (Comcast is the largest cable provider in the US)
<hugol1> cool
<cornell> Alsamixer, the only control that seems to do anything is Master and PCM.
<cornell> Ah... I'd left Master at 71.  If I boost it to 100, it gets loud ;-)
<cornell> Now... question about alsamixer...  If I take a bar high enough, it turns red...  Is that a problem?
<cornell> So... my problem with the sound was with configuring the ASUS.
<cornell> Thanks hugolp.    I don't suppose you know anything about an ASUS capture card, ASUS PVR-416?
<cornell> Well... gotta go for tonight... thanks again hugolp, and laga
<foxbuntu> superm1, you there?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, did you ever get that file?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, hes not here
<foxbuntu> arg
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, want to make a donantion to the mythbuntu server fund?
<tgm4883_laptop> my laptop was in sleep mode, so when I came back there were few people in here.  So i closed xchat and restarted it and it said he was
<tgm4883_laptop> xchats messing with me
<foxbuntu> he's logged in but set to away
<tgm4883_laptop> i see that now
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> when i first logged in he wasn't greyed out
<foxbuntu> gotcha
<foxbuntu> so you want to donanate?
<foxbuntu> Please?
<tgm4883_laptop> where we at on it?
<foxbuntu> I finally got word from the big cheese at the place I am get into the Datacenter at
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<foxbuntu> he's tight on his power in the DC right now (85% Util)
<foxbuntu> so no go on my own hardware
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so whats the plan then
<foxbuntu> but...I can bring in some big arse HDD's and drop them in one of their boxes and they will let me use a VM and the bandwitdh off that
<foxbuntu> so I need a raid controller and some drives
<foxbuntu> or perhaps a little less
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so how much?
<foxbuntu> but the plan is 2 - 3 500GB drives and a controller...or about 300 - 400 bucks
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<foxbuntu> and I am looking for donantions so I don't have to foot it all myself :)
<tgm4883_laptop> Well i'm kinda straped with my loco team and SFD coming up, but i'll throw a little your way
<foxbuntu> its a great opertunity at a pretty cheap one time cost
<foxbuntu> kewl
<foxbuntu> anything helps
<tgm4883_laptop> paypal or what?
<foxbuntu> uh yeah
<foxbuntu> we can do that
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean if there is another way thats fine
<foxbuntu> let me make sure to give you the right onw
<foxbuntu> paypal is prob the safes
<foxbuntu> t
<foxbuntu> nickj.fox@gmail.com
<foxbuntu> whatever you can
<foxbuntu> I am gonna hit others up too
<tgm4883_laptop> Ok, i'll do it a little later,  I just loaded drupal on my personal site and am puting some info on it
<foxbuntu> kewl
<foxbuntu> Thanks!
<foxbuntu> I think we should set something up later on too for donantions
<foxbuntu> but that requires alot of other things
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a donation plugin for drupal
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> nice
* tgm4883_laptop loves drupal
<foxbuntu> I do too
<foxbuntu> I haven't played with it much yet
<foxbuntu> anyways...I am gonna run
* tgm4883_laptop want's to take drupal behind the high school and get it pregnant
<foxbuntu> ...
* foxbuntu feels dirty all over
<tgm4883_laptop> no watch 30 rock?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, no I don't
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<foxbuntu> I guess I should
<tgm4883_laptop> it's from an episode
<tgm4883_laptop> you should, or else you can think im dirty
<foxbuntu> I am adding it right now
<tgm4883_laptop> drupal needs a mythtv plugin
<foxbuntu> new project for ya
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> well I gtg
<foxbuntu> catch ya later
<tgm4883_laptop> cya
<superm1> tgm4883, i just watched that episode after i got back this evening with some friends.
<superm1> i love 30 rock :)
<drfoz> anyone here?
<pretender> i have a mythtv install on ubuntu that the sound is stuttering or choppy on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534036&highlight=mythtv+sound+choppy for more info can anyoene help
<laga> fsck
<laga> now i know why the debug symbols were useless
<laga> -fomit-frame-pointer :(
<laga> superm1_: we can't build with --enable-proc-opt anymore. it uses -fomit-frame-pointer which is known to break debugging on x86. i'm currently discussing with dnaielk on the ML, i'm sure there'll be a solution soon
<Wesker_> hi
<Daviey> superm1_: ping
<superm1_> morning Daviey
<superm1_> morning laga
<laga> morning superm1_
<laga> superm1_: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/285464
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_ did you ever get that file yesterday over the torrent?
<superm1_> Nope tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> someone in des moines did
<tgm4883_laptop> according to the ip
<tgm4883_laptop> I was able to share it with someone on my loco team who was able to share it with a few others
<superm1_> oh foxbuntu ?
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't know foxbuntu was there
<superm1_> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> you were the only one I knew in IA
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> well you know 2 people now :)
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1_> laga, ah i just glanced over the thread
<superm1_> great
<cornell> Morning all
<cornell> Got the sound working... deleted the ASUS capture card, and the hauppage is working fine.
<cornell> The remote is a bit sluggish, or even unresponsive.  Back/Exit doesn't seem to be recognized, up and down arrows take a long time to respond.  I'm running irw in an ssh terminal, and it's recognizing each button push, "instantly"
<superm1_> keescook, you here?
<cornell> TTFN
<superm1_> see ya cornell
<laga> re
<laga> superm1_: seen danielk's last email to the mixed debug/release build?
<superm1_> laga, no, i've been trying to prepare the SRUs
<superm1_> so i haven't read much mail this morning
<laga> are you subscribed to mythtv-dev?
<superm1_> yea i am
<laga> k, guess you'll read it when you have time :)
<foxbuntu> superm1_, you around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-26
<cornell> irw
<cornell> oops
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, whats the deal??
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, hows it going
<tgm4883_laptop> theres a deal?
<foxbuntu> yea...you were gonna donate to the server fund
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it's buy one get one free for toilet paper
* tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<tgm4883_laptop> I totally forgot, started watching a movie
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the address again
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll do it right now
<foxbuntu> nickj.fox@gmail.com
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<foxbuntu> k
<tgm4883_laptop> ok I lied, I can't do it right now
* tgm4883_laptop isn't exactly on his own wireless network if you know what I mean 
<tgm4883_laptop> I just emailed myself though so I will remember
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so how are things going tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> pretty good
<tgm4883_laptop> just waiting for a call
<tgm4883_laptop> need to rest this weekend
<tgm4883_laptop> aren't you from Oregon?
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> Iowa
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> someone's from Oregon
<tgm4883_laptop> and now they live on the east coast
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<foxbuntu> eh
<foxbuntu> I don't really know
<tgm4883_laptop> anyway, we went to OMSI today and most of their computers are Mac's, the 1 windows computer they had was being worked on, and they had 1 Edubuntu computer
<tgm4883_laptop> I thought that was pretty cool
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<foxbuntu> what is OMSI?
<tgm4883_laptop> OMSI stands for Oregon Museum of Science and Industry
<tgm4883_laptop> It's a pretty cool place
<tgm4883_laptop> omsi.edu
<troy_s> foxbuntu: You in?
<tgm4883_laptop> I hope he is
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise I'm talking to whoever has broken into his house
<foxbuntu> troy_s, sure am, I was just gonna hit you up
<foxbuntu> whats up?
<troy_s> just a small exploration of the font logo styling
<troy_s> and trying to work towards a palette.
<foxbuntu> oh yeah?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Let me hit you with a few of them...
<foxbuntu> check me email is waht you are saying
<foxbuntu> ok
<troy_s> foxbuntu: ok check your gmail in a minute
<troy_s> foxbuntu: running off for now.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: hit me back with your thoughts.  they are all more or less just explorations on chrome.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, sounds good
<foxbuntu> catch you later
<troy_s> foxbuntu: pretty sure that is what you are looking for in some capacity
<troy_s> foxbuntu: the main issue will be evolving a palette around a chrome base etc.
<troy_s> anyways...
<troy_s> out for about an hour.
<foxbuntu> later
<dns_> does anyone know where the mythtv irc channel has gone?
<laga> superm1: isn't ubuntu-mythtv-frontend supposed to disable the screen saver?
<laga> mine still turns on (using IEGD as the display driver, though)
<dablitz> good morning
<dablitz> is there anyone awake this mroning
<laga> yes
<laga> :>
<cornell> Morning laga
<laga> morning cornell
<cornell> How are you on the contents of .lircrc?
<laga> huh?
<cornell> Do you know what the stuff in the file mean?
<laga> www.lirc.org knows
<cornell> button = is the button on the remote?   And config = is the "command" to be passed.
<laga> go to www.lirc.org it's all described there
<cornell> RIght, I was typing when you entered that
<keescook> superm1: in and out; saw the SRU bugs -- how does it work for universe, does it just need a single sponsor?  is there no motu-sru team?
<keescook> also, I added a comment to the mythtv one -- can you get me links (or instructions) to do the SRU builds?  The debdiff is showing the orig differences, but I'd like the new orig itself.  :)
<superm1> keescook, actually i already dput them last night.  i didn't comment that in the bug though
<superm1> it was late late (like 4am my time)
<keescook> superm1: oh! hehe.
<superm1> i tested the feisty ones in a vm
<superm1> the edgy still need to be tested
<superm1> so i havent dput yet
<keescook> I'll test feisty on my real system once I can get at the build
<laga> morning superm1
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: thanks for the comment on my blueprint
<superm1> morning laga
<tgm4883_laptop> no prob
<tgm4883_laptop> I also fixed a typo in one, and then realized it probably updated someone
<tgm4883_laptop> it was the mythtv doc blueprint
<superm1> keescook, at this point just need to wait for the archive admins to ack it i
<superm1> believe
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: thanks
<keescook> superm1: cool
<superm1> keescook, i'm having some internet troubles.  one of my routers and cat5 cables appear to have died
<superm1> i'll be back in a bit
<alpaca> hey-o
<alpaca> has mythbuntu been updated w/the new mythtv update for schedules direct?
<rambo3> where is my chess?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, thanks! That's a start
<foxbuntu> I gtg however...later
<rhpot1991> anyone active?
<superm1> whew.  allegedly all is working again.
<rhpot1991> I decided to upgrade to the weekly builds of mythtv from mythbuntu, and now I constantly have ubuntu-mythtv-frontend needing to be upgraded
<rhpot1991> I upgrade it and it goes through without failing but never leaves the upgrade list, any ideas?
<superm1> rhpot1991, hm that's an odd one
<superm1> your using weekly builds on the PPA?
<superm1> or back from when mythbuntu.org served them
<rhpot1991> deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu feisty
<rhpot1991> is what I put in
<rhpot1991> is that address still correct?
<superm1> right.  okay so that's the PPA
<superm1> for now yes
<superm1> i'm waiting for the full out PPA launch to give out the new one
<rhpot1991> its doing it on 2 of my boxes actually
<rhpot1991> new one, 0.20.2?
<superm1> well actually that will be on official ubuntu repos
<superm1> as soon as it clears the archive admins
<superm1> but after that the weekly builds will still do svn co's
<rhpot1991> I was getting annoyed with random things in the official ubuntu repos not working
<superm1> i uploaded the stable release update for 0.20.2 last night to feisty-proposed
<superm1> so you'll be able to grab it as soon as archive admins ack it
<rhpot1991> nice, good work
<rhpot1991> thanks for all the work you do
<superm1> i'm glad to do it, i like to see things working :)
<rhpot1991> its my understanding mythweather is still busted in that, correct?
<superm1> Not in our packages
<rhpot1991> our == mythbuntu, or official ubuntu?
<superm1> both
<rhpot1991> hmmmm I must have missed it getting fixed then, I installed the revamp by hand a while back
<superm1> well our fix isn't in -fixes
<superm1> it was taken from trac
<superm1> but never applied
<superm1> it makes it use weather.com instead
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> where does apt store the packages after it downloads them?
<superm1> /var/cache/apt/archives
<rhpot1991> is there any way to get rid of the packages not authenticated error?
<rhpot1991> s/error/warning/
<superm1> well yes but not yet
<superm1> it's because PPAs aren't signed
<superm1> once the full PPA goes live, i'm going to mirror them at atrpms
<superm1> and sign them there
<rhpot1991> hmmm just did a complete removal of ubuntu-mythtv-frontend and reinstalled it, still nagging me about upgrading it
<Daviey> atrpms!
<superm1> rhpot1991, can you post the terminal output on a pastebin
<superm1> hi Daviey
<superm1> yes on atrpms :)
<superm1> blasphemy eh?
* Daviey shudders
<Daviey> hey superm1
<superm1> axel is going to mirror us there
<Daviey> why-o-why atrpms?
<rhpot1991> what is pastebin?
<superm1> because axel is cool, and offered to
<superm1> !pastebin } rhpot1991
<superm1> !pastebin | rhpot1991
<ubotu> rhpot1991: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Daviey> fait nuff.. does seem somewhat *evil* tho
<Daviey> I bet axel converts them to rpms and insits people use alien ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> to the outside world, no one will know they are really on atrpms
<superm1> they will end up on a mythbuntu.org subdomain
<Daviey> ah
* Daviey feels a heck loads more comfortable
<superm1> lol
<Daviey> ie downloads.mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> well something to that effect
<superm1> i still have to determine how to rsync an http site
<superm1> if its possible that is
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35163/
* rhpot1991 hopes he did that right
<rhpot1991> frontend runs fine, I'm looking at tv as we speak
<superm1> that's really odd
<superm1> looks fine there
<rhpot1991> ya
<superm1> well once the next batch gets uploaded see if it persists
<rhpot1991> install goes fine, but it doesn't know it
<rhpot1991> alright
<rhpot1991> thanks for the help
<superm1> no prob
<Daviey> superm1: Well i scrapped my US VPS - the atlantic link was far too slow
<superm1> Daviey, that was quick
<Daviey> So getting a UK one - therefore i can become a UK mirror
<superm1> that works
<superm1> then foxbuntu will be the US one
<superm1> and i dont know where polorix.net's mirror is
<superm1> Daviey, you got a little to try to solve an issue that probably only needs an intuitive sed script?
<Daviey> sure
<superm1> okay grab the mythbuntu-livedisk branch
<superm1> you should get revno 10, which i just pushed a bit ago
<Daviey> url for the lazy..
<superm1> gutsy or feisty you on?
<Daviey> both
<superm1> which one are you doing this checkout from
<Daviey> got it.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk
<superm1> yea but you need to do bzr+ssh
<superm1> if you're on gutsy
<Daviey> erm feisty
<superm1> or sftp on feisty
<superm1> and do a bzr co
<superm1> not bzr branch
<superm1> foxbuntu, you here?
<superm1> okay Daviey here is what is the issue.  during the install process, everything part of mythbuntu-live is marked autoremovable.  so you need to find a way to do a query for the depends on http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/superm1/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythbuntu-meta/mythbuntu-live_0.1~ppa1_i386.deb, and modify the dpkg database for each of the direct dependencies of mythbuntu-live to not be auto removable
<Daviey> eeeek
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/130578 discusses it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130578 in mythbuntu "Aptitude thinks all mythbuntu packages are unused and wants to remove during upgrade or installing of new packages" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> i'm imagining there is a way to dpkg-query the depends info
<superm1> once the deb is installed
<Daviey> there *must* be a cleaner way
<superm1> well not that i can immediately think of
<Daviey> superm1: where in the script do you think this should go?
<superm1> right after mythbuntu-live is installed
<Daviey> #Step H: install everything else
<Daviey> ?
<superm1> i would say the easier way to turn off this behavior is with some apt preference to not mark a package as auto removable
<superm1> but that would have a bad side effect
<superm1> that all the dependencies of the packages mythbuntu-live depends on will have the same thing happen
<superm1> which is less than desirable
<Daviey> hmm.. maybe it is possible to set the on a particualar package
<superm1> well perhaps you can /query that?
<superm1> i've got the rest of the CD in shape right now with the new ubiquity
<superm1> new myth
<superm1> including control centre
<superm1> etc
<Daviey> don't we want all the depends of mythbuntu-live set non-autoremovable?
<superm1> right
<superm1> but not the depends of those depends
<Daviey> ah.. good point
<superm1> now the only way that i can think that might be cleaner is if they are set as recommends on mythbuntu-desktop, but that involves some extra work with the seeds, which is less preferable then this at the current point
<superm1> because the definite behavior can't be tested until it clears the archive
<superm1> its still in source NEW
<Daviey> listing the depends is done.. now i just need to do the dpkg magic
<superm1> how to set them non autoremovable is shown in that bug i linked
<Daviey> edit /var/lib/apt/extended_states ?!
<Daviey> I'm sure there must be a dpkg way
<superm1> well that's why i think a sed script would be the way to go here
<superm1> probably a sed script in a for loop?
<superm1> that edits it in place
<superm1> using sed -i
<Daviey> I'll keep that in mind.. but i'll see if i can find a dpkg way first
<superm1> k
<Daviey> superm1: so if `apt-get remove mythbuntu-live` gets called - it shouldn't remove the depends, right?
<superm1> Daviey, it is removed by ubiquity
<Daviey> just remove the meta, mythbuntu-live
<superm1> nothing should be marked auto removable after that
<superm1> so remove it
<superm1> and then see if everything else is marked autoremovable
<superm1> if it isn't then, things are right
<Daviey> I might have a solution, brb
<Daviey> right done.. but it is untested
<Daviey> Think of a way i can test it (easily)?
<superm1> Build the iso
<superm1> and then inside the build directory
<superm1> remove mythbuntu-live
<Daviey> thought so :)#
<superm1> well i mean that is the easiest way though..
<Daviey> I will have to chroot into the */build and apt-get remove mythbuntu-live then
<superm1> right
<Daviey> superm1: pm + flood
<superm1> huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> woo hoo, I signed up for SD today
<Daviey> SD?
<tgm4883_laptop> schedules direct
<Daviey> ah.. awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> so i am ready for that switch
<Daviey> is it free and as good as zap was?
<tgm4883_laptop> not free, but should be as good ad zap
<tgm4883_laptop> its $15/3 months
<tgm4883_laptop> supposedly they are aiming for $20 year
<Daviey> geez.. is it a new biz?
<Daviey> ie a myth'er who saw an oppertunity?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a few mythtv guys and some other
<tgm4883_laptop> schedulesdirect.com i think
<Daviey> wonder where they got the schedules from.. probably zap wholesale
<tgm4883_laptop> TMS
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, knows more about it than I do though
<Daviey> I'll stick with my free UK 14 day lisitings.. ty :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd stick with free listings too if they were availabe
<tgm4883_laptop> but I dont have a problem with a small monthly fee
<superm1> its isaac richards, another mythtv dev, and two xmltv devs
<superm1> they're not turning a profit on it
<Daviey> good community effort!
<Daviey> I wonder how long it will take for the listings to be mirrored tho :(
<superm1> to be mirrored?
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<superm1> it is still using TMS servers
<superm1> just a secure connection
<tgm4883_laptop> It's up and running
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik
<superm1> schedules direct? Yes it is
<Daviey> I mean, what would stop tgm4883_laptop using his subscription, and mirroring the data in a format xmltv can understand?
<superm1> and the new 0.20.2 version was uploaded to feisty-proposed last night.  as soon as archive admins ack it
<superm1> Daviey, my understanding is the "Don't walk on the grass sign"
<superm1> if you see that analogy
<Daviey> I don't quite follow.. :S
<superm1> well say in a public park
<superm1> there is a sign that says dont walk on the grass
<superm1> no one enforces it
<Daviey> oic
<superm1> but a majority of the people dont do it
<superm1> sure you'll have a few guys here and there that disregard it
<Daviey> Yeah.. it would be a shame if it does.. cause obv. it increaces the cost for the rest of you
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<Daviey> Presumably the more people who sign up, the cheaper it gets - if they are non-profit
<superm1> I'd like to think alot of hte people using myth have a certain set of morals/ethics here
<superm1> Daviey, yes
<superm1> their target is 20 USD/year
<Daviey> but they could come down significantly with time
<superm1> well i believe after the initial rush of pepole who sign up
<Daviey> with enough users it *could* be $1 per/year
<superm1> we'll see where it will go
<Daviey> superm1: did you see my last pm, regarding the bzr commit?
<superm1> Daviey, No, must have missed it
<superm1> let me see
<Daviey> regarding commenting
<Daviey> superm1: commited
<superm1> Daviey, ok pulling.  I have to wait for mythbuntu-default-settings to clear the archive, and then this should be ready to do testing with to announce alpha4 this week
<superm1> ooh Daviey that's some really pretty magic there :)
<Daviey> ;)
<Daviey> as they say KISS
<superm1> Daviey, can you close the bug then too?
<Daviey> K.I.S.S
<superm1> mark it as fix released
<Daviey> will do
<superm1> KISS?
<Daviey> Keep it simple stupid
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yes
<superm1> well glad you did it then, because my sed magic that i played out in my mind was much uglier
<Daviey> one thing tho - this only works with fresh installs
<superm1> yes that's right
<Daviey> Which is a problem..
<superm1> well at this point, we dont have a full out release, so i dont know id say its a problem
<Daviey> okay
<superm1> now come after the release in oct/nov
<superm1> thta may change
<superm1> but for now i say no worry
<Daviey> Hmm
<Daviey> fix released, or fix commited?
<Daviey> bug 130578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130578 in mythbuntu "Aptitude thinks all mythbuntu packages are unused and wants to remove during upgrade or installing of new packages" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130578
<Daviey> Done..
<superm1> okay yea fix released is fine
<superm1> its in our scripts now
<superm1> so the future isos will cover it
<rhpot1991> in the mythbuntu packages, does mythweater work correctly within mythweb?
<superm1> rhpot1991, within mythweb i dont know for sure.  I haven't tried there :)
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I installed the packages and they work again, but its not working under mythweb and I dunno if I have some of the revamp junking it up still or if it just doesn't work
<Daviey> Do people actually _use_ mythweather?!
<superm1> i would lean towards the latter
<superm1> because the patch only patches mythweather, not mythweb
* Daviey thought it had novelty value
<rhpot1991> its nice to be able to show it to my fiance as a feature and part of the reason I had to spend money on a multiple box setup here
<superm1> haha
<superm1> Daviey, so do you know any method to mirror a http site's directory contents?
<superm1> so i can mirror a ppa to atrpms?
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> directory contents?
<Daviey> ie, all linked files on a page?
<superm1> well so say you browse the mythbuntu ppa right now
<superm1> all the files that are listed when you browse it
<Daviey> won't wget do that?
<superm1> will it?
<Daviey> yeah.. has a recursive option aswell
<superm1> wll that appears to work somewhat
<superm1> except its grabbing all these extra html files
<superm1> and the ../ and ./
<superm1> oops
<superm1> thats bad
<Daviey_> superm1: my VPS is now active, so I can mirror and sign now
<superm1> Daviey, do you want to host packages or ISOs then?
<Daviey_> both
<superm1> okay i'll have to get bendailey to setup another subdomain for you then
<superm1> the PPA that we are mirroring from is going to change really soon
<superm1> so until it does, i dont want to announce the URLs
<Daviey_> cool
<superm1> but for now, this is what needs to be mirrored
<superm1> http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<superm1> if you can sort out how to have wget mirror that and child directories only
<superm1> then we're golden
<superm1> but i accidently mirrored all of ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net when i tried
<Daviey> eeek
<superm1> since every page has a "Parent Directory" url
<Daviey> eeek
<superm1> haha i didn't realize you could smack ubotu
<superm1> ubotu, *smack*
<ubotu> Ouch, that hurt!
<Daviey> superm1: i've done it
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> Daviey, how?
<Daviey_> apt-mirror
<superm1> ha
<superm1> figures
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, I think we are ok on both the digg and bittorrent drupal plugins.    The bittorrent one did transfer to a couple people (maybe foxbuntu), and the dev said it looked like it was working good.
<superm1> okay tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> we'll get them installed tomorrow k?
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good, I'll continue to look into why the image inline one isn't working
<superm1> k
<superm1> image inline will be really sweet
<Daviey> polorix seems really slow atm
<superm1> i don't know how much he is hosting there at al
<Daviey> or rather unstable speeds 70Kb - 2M/s :s
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> I also want to use this server to torrent the release and ISO's.. maybe set up an RSS feed on the main server to streamline
<superm1> Daviey, well tgm4883 has a torrent plugin for drupal we're gonna setup tomorrow
<Daviey> RSS of .torrent and .iso
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> i don't know if it does rss for .torrent
<superm1> actually tgm4883_laptop do you know what permissions you need to be allowed to install plugins?
<superm1> er modules
<superm1> i'll give you permissions
<Daviey> That's good.. i used to be 'admin' then i became a 'user' after the 'rebuild'
<Daviey> poo i say
<superm1> well there is only one 'admin' account this time around for some reason
<superm1> so everyone else is an 'authenticated user'
<Daviey> :o
<superm1> i haven't taken moments to sit down and figure out all of the drupal permissions yet
<Daviey> superm1: can you do a speed test to my server?
<Daviey> download the latest iso?
<superm1> sure give me a link
<Daviey> (or start to gauge speed)
<Daviey> root of the URL you have in pm
<superm1> 170k/s
<Daviey> pants
<superm1> my internet isn't a good representation though
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you have to be able to ftp in and upload them
<Daviey> I've heard that one of the main pipes conneting across the alantic is naff atm
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: can you do a speed test for me?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<Daviey> pm url
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<Daviey> superm1: if this is the case, then we really need to look at geo balancing based on requestor's IP
<superm1> Daviey, is that easily done?
<superm1> i mean how do you split the globe in half?
<Daviey> dunno.. wouldn't think it would be *that* hard.. but may cause some delay on requests.. dunno
<Daviey> never done it
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ping
<Daviey> IP range of each country
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, I forgot, im playing Gears of War online so I may have to test later
<tgm4883_laptop> RIght now though, Im getting between 250 and 400 kb/s
<superm1> well how do you decide where like australia belongs then
<superm1> or chile
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: np.. IRC with one hand.. gaming with the other?!
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> don't forget bloggin
<tgm4883_laptop> 3 handed
<Daviey> well australia being in the commonwealth 'belongs' to the uk :o
<superm1> okay bad example
<superm1> say instead japan
<Daviey> I know what you mean..
<Daviey> I don't know to be honest.
<Daviey> What does the ubuntu repo do, i wonder?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, once the modules are uploaded, you have to be able to do site building in order to enable and configure the modules
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe just content management for configuring
<superm1> Daviey, they dont balance like that
<superm1> archive.ubuntu.com is its own server
<superm1> and so is us.archive.ubuntu.com
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i'll look in a bit and see if i can figure out what you need
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<Daviey> On that URL, downloading to my home connection i am getting > 2M/s
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, what do you think about a donation plugin?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i dont know that its a good idea
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu brought it up, so I just thought id pass it along
<superm1> i just think it changes the dynamic of the project too much
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<Daviey> I don't think it would be *evil*
<tgm4883_laptop> well in any event, foxbuntu is looking for donations for hardware
<Daviey> I mean, this project isn't sponsered by anybody - like some others
<superm1> well but once you put money in, people expect a turn around for their money
<Daviey> hmm.. i'm not sure i agree there
<tgm4883_laptop> what if the donations were for something?
<Daviey> If we set up a forum, we could attach 'gold stars' to sponsers <grin>
<superm1> we will have a forum at ubuntuforums
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: bounty rather than sponser?
<superm1> its approved already
<Daviey> is it?!
<superm1> yea
<Daviey> that's news to me
<superm1> its just not opened yet
<tgm4883_laptop> Davie, no I was thinking that if we needed something (like foxbuntu needs hardware) we could then activate the donations
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-18
<Greybeard> you say video is working
<Stemming78> Greybeard: not really....  still trying to figure it out....  Currently working without "Restricted Drivers" so I can have video, but need to get the "correct driver" installed.  Get a black screen when "drivers" are enabled....   Geforce 7600GT
<laga> my 7600GS works well
<Greybeard> I have a GeForce 7900GS that works fine with the nvidia proprietary driver I installed using Ubuntu's driver manage
<Greybeard> manager
<Stemming78> I was installing the driver at installation....  After bootup the video would go blank.  Suppose I needed to have enabled it using MCC and not during installation?
<laga> try it ;)
<laga> without logs, it's hard to tell
<Stemming78> Thanks guys...  Trying it now;  was thinking there was a driver issue - now it is looking like user error
<laga> well if it doesnt work in the installer it's still a bug
<Stemming78> Ok, I enableed "pripiotory driver" and am getting the blank screen....  HELP
<laga> in MCC?
<Stemming78> False Alarm....  Oops...  Getting video on the VGA port.  Wasnt working DVI
<Stemming78> laga:  What is the correct way to enable Component Video with 1080p resoution?
<laga> no clue, i don't use component
<laga> try nvidia-settings
<Stemming78> thanks...
<Stemming78> Not pulling channels....  What is the proper setting for cable TV?  cable-us?
<Stemming78> sorry, havent had an installation in quite some time now----   rusty
<Stemming78> nevermind - had a disconnected cable....   *sigh
<Greybeard> yeah, nvidia-settings is the easiest way to configure the nvidia driver, either dynamically, or it can edit the xorg.conf
<Stemming78> Anyone able to help create an xorg.conf file for me.  Having problems with nvidia-settings.
<Stemming78> Wanting to have Component at 1080p resolution
<Stemming78> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d7c326d37
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Alpha 4 Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/alpha4 :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question, we check back often.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I thave mythtv installed and working however, the way the audio works on my capture card is, i have a wire going from the audio out of the Tv-card, to the microphone jack of my sound card (audigy2) how do i configure myth to use the microhpone as the audio source?
<Greybeard> Installing and using MythTV: Troubleshooting. <http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html#Troubleshooting_Audio>
<Stemming78> Needing help; Trying to get 1080p output via COMPONENT connection....  GeForce 7600GT card
<Stemming78> bump
<Stemming78> please help!!!!  Have component out working, but I dont think I have the xorg.conf setup properly; choppy with DPI loss....  Thinking it is running in "low resolution".
<Stemming78> Here is the XORG.CONIF file I am using....  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d1e6ebcda
<sabhain> does ubuntu have an "msec" like security utility to verify file permissions on a nightly / weekly basis?
<sabhain> something like madriva(ake)'s msec?
<superm1> bastille
<superm1> that's the closest i think
<superm1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-hardened/2005-October/000102.html
<superm1> which is available for hardy
<superm1> not really appropriate discussion for #ubuntu-mythtv though, you're probably better off in #ubuntu-hardened or #ubuntu-security in the future
<sabhain> thanks for the tip .. just what I was looking for .. wanted a simple answer from users, rather than the server super admin types ..
<sabhain> appreciate the response
<superm1> !google sabhain
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about google sabhain
<superm1> oh that was supposed to be
<superm1> !google | sabhain
<Zinn> sabhain: This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/ )
<superm1> in the future :)
<sabhain> found a few old projects .. but hadn't found bastille yet
<superm1> that was the second hit i saw on a search
<sabhain> lots of msec = millisecond stuff ..
<superm1> ah yeah
<superm1> i put msec ubuntu in my search, so probably why i turned out a little better
<Zar> Hi. I'm new to Linux and I'm having a hard time to configure MythTV. The software recognize my tv card (a PCTV Stereo saa7134) which is supposed to work with v4l, but when I click "watch TV" nothing happens. Any idea how to properly configure this card?
<sabhain> quick trigger finger on the bot message .. superml .. thanks for the input
<sabhain> Zar, have you configured your cards and made input connections between the card & sources?
<Zar> I sabhain, I have a cable tv setup box, so I had to pre-configure the channel for number 3 but I didn't make any connection with sources. The source is the EPG listing right?
<sabhain> I havent done a STB setup yet, but with all my tuner cards, I needed to setup listings (sources) and then connect them to the inputs before live TV would work ..
<sabhain> just get through all ?5? steps of the setup I think
<Zar> does it work if I use US listings? I live in Brazil.
<Zar> I also did a channel scam, but all results were "no signal"
<Zar> oops, scan not scam
<sabhain> not sure about that .. does schedules direct not have brazil local listings?
<Zar> probably not, but I will try this
<Zar> does it have an option to manually input a xmltv file?
<sabhain> not sure
<Zar> what if I use the option "no grabber"?
<Zar> This is driving me crazy. I want to get rid of Windows once for all, but I need my tv :-(
<sabhain> mythbuntu is worth the effort
<Zar> Yep, it does. What does not is the quality of the cable TV in my country. I can watch "Legally Blonde" anymore :-)
<Zar> oops, I mean I can't
<Zar> sorry, English is not my first language
<sabhain> it's way better than my Portuguese
<Zar> :-) where do you live?
<Zar> let me ask something a little bit off-topic...do you know a Firewall better than Firestarter? On Windows I use Comodo, which is superb and let control every application, port and IP's. Firestarter looks too simple and kind of unreliable.
<tgm4883_laptop> iptables
<Zar> iptables looks scary :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> i guess
<Zar> don't forget I'm a Windows user for about 15 years :-)
<Tuv0k> unreliable, ha
<Tuv0k> aren't we all in one way or the other
<Tuv0k> webmin will allow controll of iptables
<Tuv0k> may frontends to iptables
<Tuv0k> many
<Zar> what I can see is that all of them are just frontends to iptables right?
<Tuv0k> a google search will provide many results for firewall builders
<Tuv0k> right
<Zar> firewall builders means tools that create iptable rules?
<Tuv0k> yes
<Zar> so, I gues they are all reliable :-)
<Zar> guess
<Tuv0k> yes:)
<Zar> the problem is dummy user creating the iptable rules :-)
<Tuv0k> I use firestarter. At first I did not want to. But its strength is its simplicity.
<Tuv0k> Firestarter is fine for a new user. Or any user besides one who wishes to edit iptables by hand.
<Zar> is it possible to configure the iptables based on applications?
<Zar> Firestarter seems to allow ports or Ip's only
<Tuv0k> "seems"
<Tuv0k> start the application and attempt to use it...
<Zar> sorry, English issues. I meant looks like or something like that
<Tuv0k> you'll find that firestarter shows it in the activity window
<Tuv0k> then you may right click it's line, and block or allow that port
<Zar> Thanks. BTW, no signal on tv channel scan
<Tuv0k> no, I know what you meant
<Tuv0k> don't scan for channels
<Tuv0k> use fetch
<Zar> fetch from sources?
<Tuv0k> yes
<Zar> but I live in Brazil
<Tuv0k> thats fine
<Tuv0k> but thats the way to get your channels
<Zar> I would like to fetch from a xmltv file on local drive, is it possible?
<Tuv0k> funny you from Brazil, I'm listening to spanish learning cds right now. I know, Brazil speaks Portuguese
<Tuv0k> never done that before, I use Schedules Direct
<Zar> :-) yeah, some people think we speak Spanish. Is quite similar. I can understand Spanish, but can't speak.
<Tuv0k> I want to come to Brazil
<Tuv0k> bad
<Zar> why?
<Tuv0k> :)
<Tuv0k> The most beautiful women in the world:)
<Zar> did you ever see Simpsons?
<Tuv0k> love Simpsons
<Zar> Oh yeah, they are :-)
<Tuv0k> tell me about it....
<Tuv0k> I have to work on my Portuguese next
<Zar> Lisa think this country is like a garbage dump site :-)
<Tuv0k> oh
<Tuv0k> I must have missed that episode
<Zar> Do you believe that FOX translated that episode and cut off the line joking about our country?
<Zar> Unfortunately, they forgot that people now about BitTorrent and a few hours after the broadcastingm both versions were on YouTube criticizing the censorship.
<Zar> They had to publicly apologize
<Zar> if you dub the bad stuff the Simpsons say it is better to not show it at all :-)
<Tuv0k> wow
<Tuv0k> I had no idea that went on
<Zar> I personally don't watch it. I prefer something like BSG
<Zar> When you hit fetch channels does something happen immediately or you have to hit next?
<sabhain> for me there was a delay and then it allowed me to hit next .. small delay (15 - 30 sec)
<Zar> OK, now I get a green screen, which is better than the black screen of TVTime and better than no screen at all :-)
<Zar> does it mean the card is working but the feed is oit?
<Zar> out...
<Zar> the program is recording th green scree. I guess this is a good sign too...
<liri> even though I installed the nvidia-glx driver for my geforce2 mx/mx400 tvout video card - I do have tv-out functionality but nvidia complains about "low graphics" and I think it's loading up the vesa driver instead.
<Zar> wow, this program is way much better than Windows Media Center. I isn't working yet, but if it does.....
<Zar> thank you all. I will get some sleep now and will be back tomorrow.
<dwfstarband> hi, i forget who i was talking to the other day, but i was trying to figure out how to browse the share folder on my backend from the mplayer port on my wii, has anybody played with this and figured it out?
<stevetv> hi
<stevetv> im hoping to ask about streaming apple trailers
<Shadow__x> what kernel does 8.10 have
<superm1> 2.6.26
<Shadow__x> hmm nice
<Shadow__x> that would def fix my hvr-1800 issue
<Shadow__x> cant wait for me to beable to upgrade to that
<Shadow__x> hey superm1 how are ya today
<superm1> Shadow__x, so so.  not too exciting a day as of yet
<Shadow__x> ah
<superm1> Shadow__x, well if you want to jump to 8.10 on a testing box, having an idea what's broke for us always helps
<superm1> the earlier we know the better
<Shadow__x> well i had to run a sep line not using my spliter to get my hvr 1600 qam to lock when my pinnacle pctv 800i and hvr 1800 used it no issue thats kinda exciting
<Shadow__x> yeah i am thinking about doing that and testing with some stuff
<sabhain> 8.10 pretty stable for me (1 core, 3FE's)
<sabhain> only chasing things that I haven't had time yet to educate myself about
<sabhain> correct that .. only one 8.10 .. others still 8.04
<superm1> sabhain, great to hear.  anything that sticks out for you, missing firmware, remotes, broken pieces, please let us know :)
<sabhain> nothing yet .. it really feels & performs a lot like when I first went to 8.04.  I don't use the diskless thing, so unfortunately I won't be able to test that .. stuck to thin client w/ NFS boot on my FE's
<sabhain> I will report anything that does come up though ..
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, how did you install?  From Ubuntu or from yesterdays iso?
<sabhain> tgm4883_laptop, the iso
<li__> even though I installed the nvidia driver (nvidia-glx) and made sure with lsmod that it is loaded I see in Xorg.0.log "(EE) failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<superm1> li__, make sure that's the right driver version for your card
<li__> superm1: it is, nvidia-glx is for a GeForce2 MX/MX400
<tgm4883_laptop> is it just me, or is this deja vu from yesterday?
<superm1> well i'm wondering if nvidia perhaps isn't advertising properly what cards are supposed to be supported by that driver then
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, no its uv ajed
<li__> I think the problem is that Xorg automatically detects the motherboard as being vesa compatible and loads that vesa driver
<alexvd_> Hi are thier weekly builds of svn trunk for mythbuntu?
<laga> yes, but mythplugins is not working yet
<alexvd_> Also I am running a old release 7.10 and I have a very quirky issue.  My sound when in Mythvideo stops working for mplayer only.  Internal player works and recording etc.
<alexvd_> Thanks laga.
<alexvd_> On the sound issue i dont see anything in the logs and then all of a sudden it will work again
<alexvd_> I cannot figure out what is the issue or how to fix.
<alexvd_> I am outputting all audio via spdif and when it works it works well.  Any ideas???
<laga> there are no trunk builds for 7.10
<laga> try asking the mplayer people
<alexvd_> Laga: i understand that. I am going to move to the latest release
<jphillip> might be a good idea to upgrade at some point :)
<alexvd_> upgrading all the time is not advisable. Its supposed to be like an appliance.  That being said I have hdpvr I am anxious to try
<laga> then try mplayer again after upgrading ;)
<jphillip> 8.10 releases in october so it might be worth your time to just wait for that instead of upgrading twice
<jphillip> your call I guess
<jphillip> double upgrade might be messy as well though
<laga> i'd probably prefer a LTS release
<Greybeard> well, mplayer won't change
<laga> Greybeard: proof?
<jphillip> 8.10 is gonna be lts, no?
<Greybeard> mplayer should tell you what's wrong
<laga> although LTS doesn't cover the LTS bits
<laga> err
<laga> although LTS doesn't cover the mythtv bits
<laga> jphillip: no. 8.04 was LTS
<alexvd_> I may just bite the bullet.  I have learned after 5 years a myth that I need to not touch it, if I want a happy wife and be able to watch tv
<Greybeard> it's usually that it couldn't find an audio track or couldn't open the sound device
<laga> it's just ever other release
<laga> alexvd_: that's true
<alexvd_> laga: believe me I know
<jphillip> alexvd_ in theory as long as your backup your recordings and db all should be recoverable incase of a problem
<alexvd_> jphillip: I was going to try the new script from Michael T Dean.  I need to migrate to some newer hardware.
<alexvd_> really nervous to not lose my recordings and more importantly recording schedules
<jphillip> alexvd_ the db contains pretty much everything, worst cause you can do a clean install, reload that and put your recordings back in place, and everything should be working then
<Greybeard> always back up the db before a major change
<Greybeard> but it is hard to go back once you've used a newer version for a while
<alexvd_> Still nervous :)
<alexvd_> If I screw up the TV and we cant watch the Olympics it will not be a fun house to be in
<jphillip> you don't have to tell me
<jphillip> I hear it whenever my wife misses her soap opera
<laga> hum. now i need some overclocking to watch TV, but that'll make my box louder :(
<alexvd_> I hope that in the future thier is an easier upgrade path.  Kinda of like in the enterprise where you do an upgrade and it saves the old image so that if you bork it you just reboot back to the old.  Something menu drive would be nice.  GUI for users = less damage
<jphillip> laga HD?
<laga> yes
<jphillip> try XvMC?
<laga> h264 wont work with xvmc :(
<jphillip> I was able to make my 1900+ play HD over that, as long as it didn't do user jobs
<jphillip> ah booo :(
<Greybeard> yeah, it seems to me that XvMC is more trouble than it's worth
<alexvd_> Laga: what is your processor. I have a dual core 3.2ghz , I am hoping that will do it
<Greybeard> yeah, that's plenty
<jphillip> Greybeard its nice, as long as it does what you need and you don'
<jphillip> t need any more
<Greybeard> well, I wasted time trying to get it working, but it never worked as well as ordinary XVIDEO
<laga> hum. looks like my radeon card is not to blame for my playback problems. same thing happens with my geforce using the same display profile settings as on the radeon
<alexvd_> Great.  So laga are you using the hdpvr
<laga> no
<Greybeard> what's the problem?
<laga> alexvd_: i have a 1.86GHz core 2 duo
<alexvd_> just watching downloads then?
<laga> Greybeard: i don't know :) it's just a settings. it worked with a different set of settings
<laga> alexvd_: no, HD in europe
<Greybeard> yeah, i've wasted huge amounts of time finding the best settings
<jphillip> laga coreavc help?
<alexvd_> I still get tearing on my hdtv output.  I kinda gave and live with it.
<jphillip> h264 is cpuintensive
<Greybeard> but kernel deinterlacer with regular Xv displaying at 720p@60Hz seems the best for me
<laga> jphillip: i am using coreavc. without it, mythfrontend would segfault - most likely because the stream gets corrupted due to reception problems
<alexvd_> no xvmc, kernel deinterlacing,
<jphillip> I've been unhappy with the deinterlacer on my new 1080p tv, looked good on the 720p before
<jphillip> haven't gotten a chance to see what I can do about it
<laga> the new greedyh and yahid deinterlacers were nice for SD on my SD tv ;)
<alexvd_> greybeard: i still get tearing or artifacts watching 1080i videos with nvidia and the standard modeline
<Greybeard> why deinterlace to display on an interlaced TV?
<sabhain> alexvd_ have you tried the hdpvr yet with myth?
<Greybeard> oddly, I haven't had trouble with tearing
<Greybeard> I'm not sure why, since I've had trouble with lots of other things
<Greybeard> I'm using the radeon driver BTW
<alexvd_> I didnt when I used knoppmyth but then the driver changed with mythbuntu and I havent been able to fix.
<jphillip> I honestly wonder if its more of a resource issue cause dvd's upconverted on it still look brilliant
<alexvd_> sabhain: i have been waiting
<laga> Greybeard: timing issues. if the timing is off just a little bit, you'll get tearing. (re: "deinterlacing on an interlaced TV")
<Greybeard> oh
<alexvd_> sabhain: i have two sitting in boxes, saw a post today saying to wait, and that its still not 100%
<Greybeard> yeah, I've used the PVR-350 which avoids that problem, but I realize with a regular video card, it's a lot trickier
<alexvd_> laga: so are you saying the unless you specify 59.94 or the exact proper modeline you will get tearing
<Greybeard> I don't have that exactly and I don't have noticeable tearing
<Greybeard> I think mine's 60Hz, but the 1080i recordings are 59.94
<alexvd_> I tried various settings on my 1080i tv, but just use the standard modeline and I get issues.  720p oddly enough is very smooth but 1080 is the problem
<laga> i'm in PAL country anyways ;)
<alexvd_> laga: oh sorry your different
<laga> alexvd_: i dont have any proof, but say you have a background task running which slows down the video drawing occasionally then it can go out of sync
<laga> that's my explanation at least
<laga> i never got good playback unless i used a patch to enable frame doubling deinterlacers on my interlaced display and used one of these
<laga> then it was very smooth
<alexvd_> laga: the box is an appliance only runs mythbuntu.  also its a 3.2ghz box.  wouldnt checking vsync fix that?
<sabhain> alexvd_ are they still asking 250 USD for those?
<stuporglue> Anyone else here using a Wiimote as their Myth remote?
<alexvd_> sabhain: i forgot how much it costs. I think so.  I was so happy to finally record hd i didnt care what the price was.  I may buy two more if it works as advertised.
<laga> alexvd_: i was only referring to my special setup. lots of things can affect that
<laga> alexvd_: what driver do you use?
<alexvd_> its the nvidia driver.  I have to look at the box.  I never upgraded the original 7.10 I think.  When I tried to upgrade i got issues with green boxes all over the place.
<alexvd_> what is the command to get the driver info from the command line
<jphillip> dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<jphillip> should get you somethign
<Greybeard> depends which part
<jphillip> if it starts with ii its installed
<Greybeard> there's both kernel and Xorg parts
<alexvd_>  1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.9
<Greybeard> there's information in /proc/driver/nvidia/
<alexvd_> 9639 is way old I know
<jphillip> 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45
<jphillip> appears to be the newest (for nvidia-new at least)
<Greybeard> grep NVIDIA /var/log/Xorg.0.log will give you some info about the Xorg driver
<alexvd_> yeah i need to upgrade. I am pretty sure that last time when i tried to upgrade to the glxnew it screwed up the output.  I had pink boxes and then green pixelation all over the screen
<laga> yes, that was a known problem in gutsy AFAIK
<alexvd_> If i upgrade using ubuntu restriced drivers is 169.12 the one that will be in the repository
<MythbuntuGuest24> Hi there. I am having Problems playing DVDs an watching LiveTV in MythTV 8.04.1. I have a ATi Hd3650 Card. I've tried many Drivers. The Ati Driver in mythbuntu and the properitaire Ati Driver 8.1, 8.6 and 8.7. But i always have the same Problem that the Movie or TV freezes after a second. Xine works fine. Are there any configs i can change?
<laga> is there anything in the logs?
<MythbuntuGuest24> what log?
<laga>  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<Greybeard> you can increase the verbosity by adding "-v playback" to mythfrontend I think
<Greybeard> for troubleshooting, you might want to start mythfrontend manually and see the output in the terminal
<MythbuntuGuest24> i just installed new. What Driver should i use first?
<Greybeard> which one did Ubuntu install?
<MythbuntuGuest24> greybird, how should i do this? i am totally new to linux
<Greybeard> well, it doesn't make much sense to ask which one you should install if you don't know what's already there
<Greybeard> if you run jockey-gtk, it should tell you which driver is currently in use
<MythbuntuGuest24> i installed 8.04.1 and starts the first time. so currently there is no special driver selected.
<Greybeard> and MythTV won't play video at all?
<MythbuntuGuest24> what should i use. the one with ubunut oder the driver from ati?
<Greybeard> probably the one that's already there
<Greybeard> I'm using the one from Ubuntu, though I have a different ATI card
<MythbuntuGuest24> ok. therefor i have to activate the driver in the Hardware Drivers dialog, right?
<MythbuntuGuest24> sorry for the question, but i dont want to make a mistake
<Greybeard> if you can see something on the screen, some driver is working
<Greybeard> you say Xine plays video fine, right?
<MythbuntuGuest24> yes
<Greybeard> then, whatever video problem you're having must be with MythTV
<MythbuntuGuest24> thats wha i am here ;)
<MythbuntuGuest24> why*
<Greybeard> and that's why I suggested increasing the logging verbosity of mythfrontend so you can see if it's having trouble with something
<MythbuntuGuest24> ok, so i first use the driver thats in the package. Then i post the log. thanks so far.
<MythbuntuGuest24> p.s. how do i change my name?
<Greybeard> it sounds like video is working
<Greybeard> don't mess with that
<Greybeard> which name?
<Greybeard> in IRC?
<MythbuntuGuest24> yes
<laga>  /nick foo
<MythbuntuGuest24> thanks
<Greybeard> yeah, I'm not extremely fluent in IRC
<laga> i've been using IRC for 8 years now
<laga> about 8 years i guess, yeah
<Ragamuffin76> on more question. Should i do all the updates in the update manager?
<Greybeard> that's usually a good idea
<Ragamuffin76> It works. I dont know why, but it works. The only different to my other installations is that i now installed x64 and not x32.
<Greybeard> what works that didn't before?
<Ragamuffin76> dvd in mythTv
<Greybeard> so, how did you fix it?
<Ragamuffin76> i just installed the x64, made all the updates and activated the driver that came with mythbuntu.
<Greybeard> you did that since you last said anything here?
<Greybeard> what about TV and other video?
<Ragamuffin76> But the picture is lerking a bit
<Ragamuffin76> jerking*
<Greybeard> playing a DVD?
<Ragamuffin76> y
<Ragamuffin76> in mythtv
<Ragamuffin76> in xine much better
<Ragamuffin76> any suggestions?
<Greybeard> you may have to experiment with the different playback profiles to find the best one
<Ragamuffin76> where do i find playback profiles in mythtv?
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Playback_profiles
<Greybeard> it's in settings
<Greybeard> Utilities/Setup -> Setup -> TV Settings -> Playback
<Ragamuffin76> settings in the mythtv frontend or Backend Setup?
<Greybeard> frontend
<Egghead2> im running 8.02 and need help modifing the lircrc, i want to add a remote key to /home/~/.lircrc, id like the key to send a string to a change channel script
<Greybeard> you should probably use irexec
<Egghead2> greybeard, ive tried several times using irexec
<Greybeard> unless mythtv can handle calling something else
<Egghead2> done a bunch of googleing, but notyhing has workd so far :(
<Greybeard> so, what's the problem?
<Egghead2> while watching dishnet (live tv) i can send digits and some commands to channel change script, i want to send the "fetch" key to that same script
<Greybeard> I don't have any experience with external channel changing or dishnet I'm afraid
<Greybeard> but it might be helpful to get either irexec or your script to write to the terminal so you can make sure the command is right
<Egghead2> well i think the irexec command will work, according to a wiki page i googled, but when i try it it doesnt seem to fire the command
<Ragamuffin76> What type of Decoder and Renderer is best for my ati HD3650
<Egghead2> grebeard, yea i have tried sending to the screen, that might make things easier to see if working
<Egghead2> greybeard, thanks :)
<Greybeard> sure
<Greybeard> probably just the regular ffmpeg decoder and regular Xv (XVIDEO) display method
<Greybeard> that's what I'm using
<Ragamuffin76> so i choose "Standard" as Decoder and "xv-blit" as Video Renderer?
<Greybeard> yeah, that should be good
<Ragamuffin76> what is XvMC?
<Greybeard> hardware motion compensation assistance
<Greybeard> it can make MPEG2 decoding less stressful on the CPU, but I've found it to be much more trouble than it's worth
<Greybeard> only certain chips and drivers support it
<Ragamuffin76> but i have hardware encoding with the settings obove?
<Greybeard> these are decoding settings
<Ragamuffin76> yes, decoding. for playback
<Ragamuffin76> looks like its works. u helped me a much greybeard. Thank u very much
<Greybeard> you're welcome
<Greybeard> it's playing smoother now?
<Ragamuffin76> yeeeeeeees :)
<Greybeard> what settings did you change exactly?
<Greybeard> I fought with some of those settings for a long time trying to get better playback
<Ragamuffin76> "Standard" as Decoder and "xv-blit" Video Renderer
<Greybeard> what were they before?
<Ragamuffin76> dont know exactly.
<Ragamuffin76> sorry
<Greybeard> I was just curious
<Greybeard> I've messed around with fancier settings like XvMC and OpenGL rendering and Bob deinterlacing, but I could never get a better result than xv-blit and kernel deinterlacing on my system
<Ragamuffin76> what deinterlacer do u currently have?
<Greybeard> kernel
<Greybeard> from what I've read, bob may be ideal, but it seems to be very picky about video timing
<Greybeard> I could never get it to stop flickering
<Ragamuffin76> i just tried Bob(x2). Restult: MythTV closed
<Greybeard> that's not good
<Greybeard> what video mode do you have BTW?
<Ragamuffin76> what do u mean?
<Greybeard> what dimensions and refresh rate?
<Ragamuffin76> 1680x1050 60Mhz
<Greybeard> not interlaced, right?
<Ragamuffin76> no, dont think so
<Greybeard> Bob should be able to work, since it requires a progressive refresh rate equal to the field rate of the video, which is 59.94Hz in the US
<Ragamuffin76> but after installation i want to place it on a normal PAL television
<Greybeard> oh, well, that may require different video settings
<Greybeard> how will the TV be connected?
<Ragamuffin76> SCART, if u know that
<Greybeard> I've read about it
<Greybeard> you have SCART on the card, or convert it from D-Sub?
<Ragamuffin76> dont have a HDMI TV right now
<Ragamuffin76> Convert it
<Greybeard> that shouldn't be too hard then
<Greybeard> I had a huge hassle getting a working modeline for my DVI TV
<Ragamuffin76> fist i have to konfigure all the rest, before i can have an eye on that.
<Greybeard> for PAL, you probably don't want 1680x1050, do you?
<Ragamuffin76> thanks again. have to go.
<Ragamuffin76> no
<Greybeard> sure, you're welcome
<Ragamuffin76> PAL+ is 720x576
<Greybeard> right
<Ragamuffin76> thats the maximum what my TV understands
<Greybeard> well, a digital mode roughly equivalent to PAL
<Greybeard> oh, I see, PAL+ is 16:9
<Ragamuffin76> if i have any Problems u probably see me again ;)
<Greybeard> ok
<Ragamuffin76> right
<Ragamuffin76> cya
<Greybeard> yeah, see you
<slaine_> hey guys, trying to get my old MythTV gear back up and running tonight seeing as Stargage is back on tomorrow
<slaine_> Having a spot of bother with stability on 8.04.1 release with CLE266 Via M10000 based setup and a WinTV PVR-500
<slaine_> I'm using XvMC to play back and everything seems to look good, but It just totally hard hung on me
<slaine_> hmm, looking at the cpu usage, it doesn't appear to be using XvMC at all
<slaine_> ok, think I've managed to get it playing via XvMC
<slaine_> It's using less cpu but seems to not be as smooth as the straight Xv playback
<slaine_> Damn, not right yet
<slaine_> Unable to create XvMC Surface.
<thedarkone> can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 apha4
<thedarkone> with downloading a disk?\
<laga> if you use the alternate disk it might work
<laga> but if you installed additional packages which are on the disk these might have to be pulled from the internet
<thedarkone> hate to mess up my box
<laga> why do you want to use an alpha version then?
<thedarkone> it uses mythtv .22
<laga> no, it doesn't
<thedarkone> i thought it did
<slaine_> can anyone confirm that VIA-XvMC (CLE266) works correctly on 8.04.1 ?
<slaine_> I'm seeing about 2x the cpu load I'd expect
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-19
<Egghead2> is there anyway to send more the just the chnl numbers to the external channel change script, using myth 8.04?
<laga> what do you want to send?
<Egghead2> anykey would work really
<Egghead2> i have a disntnet stb and somtime it gets stuck on a non channel, and only chnl up or down get u out of it
<laga> you can peridiocally sent other stuff over the irblaster
<Egghead2> well i could also use irexec, but i have two dishnet stb's connected so it wouldnt know what lirc remote command to send
<Egghead2> unless there is a way (veriable) i could see within a sh script?
<laga> so you would send <channel number> + channel up?
<laga> does that make sense?
<tgm4883> your remote needs a shift button ;)
<laga> maybe <channel number -1> + <channel up>, but that's probably useless if it doesn't switch the channel
<laga> or just send channel up and then send channel number
<Egghead2> no i would call the menu, then change chnl to a known good chnl, then send select
<laga> you can hack your channel changer script to do that
<laga> eg do your stuff first then send channel number
<Egghead2> well the script never receives anything but chnl numbers, no keys
<MythbuntuGuest93> when trying to setup mythtv backend setup i am getting a "cannot login to database?" error message. anyone know a solution for this?
<tgm4883> Egghead2, he is saying that it would always do said command
<Egghead2> ahhh, hmmmmm
<Egghead2> i dont want to do the same command on every chnl change, but only when myth screws up and puts me on a chnl that dish isnt using
<Greybeard> Guest93: it could be an incorrect password or username
<Egghead2> when that happens the only way to continue is either chnl up or chnl down, or menu (all dishnetwork commands)
<MythbuntuGuest93> i am using the default username and password
<Greybeard> the MySQL connection parameters are in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> I don't think there is one default password
<Greybeard> AFAIK, it's generated randomly
<MythbuntuGuest93> i mean the generated password
<Greybeard> can you connect using the mysql command?
<Greybeard> first check that mysqld is actually running
<Greybeard> pgrep -l mysqld
<MythbuntuGuest93> i typed that command it says 4796 mysqld_safe
<MythbuntuGuest93> 4838 mysqld
<Greybeard> so, it's running
<Greybeard> mysql -u mysql -p will try to connect
<Greybeard> you'll have to type the password
<zelda1> hello everyone. Im thinking of getting this.  http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1800mckit.html Does mythbuntu support both analog and digital signals?
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1800
<Greybeard> no to NTSC currently
<MythbuntuGuest93> says error 1045 (28000): access denied for user 'mysql'@'localhost' (using password:YES)
<zelda1> Greybeard: is that a good all around card?
<Greybeard> I have no idea
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest93: sorry, the command you need to try is "mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg"
<Greybeard> mysql and mythtv both start with "my" so I get them confused
<zelda1> would you recommend mythtv/mythbuntu for a mcpc?
<zelda1> or beyondtv/sagetv?
<Greybeard> the HVR-1800 definitely isn't a good choice for NTSC, since it doesn't work on Linux yet
<Greybeard> but, people shouldn't be buying new equipment for NTSC anyway
<zelda1> yeah but Ive got cable and stuff.
<zelda1> not the NTSC analog
<MythbuntuGuest93> gerybeard: nope still same error
<zelda1> and I'm not paying extra for "HD" channels.
<Greybeard> MythbuntuGuest93: it sounds like you don't have the right password
<zelda1> so, will or wont it work?
<Greybeard> zelda1: I'm not sure what you're asking
<zelda1> greybeard: im asking would I be better off going with the 1600 then?
<MythbuntuGuest93> greybeard: i am typing in the generated password
<Greybeard> well, for some reason, it doesn't seem to like the password
<MythbuntuGuest93> i just changed the password and still does not work
<Greybeard> how did you change the password?
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1600 indicates the driver is of beta quality, so that's probably not a great choice either
<zelda1> hey greybeard: In mythbuntu, can I select what I want the video to encode to? I.e mpeg2, mkv, iso, avi, etc?
<Greybeard> you mean for transcoding?
<MythbuntuGuest93> greybeard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Greybeard> internal MythTV transcoding is limited
<Greybeard> yeah, did that fix the database problem?
<Greybeard> the internal MythTV transcoding seems to only produce either NUV container files or MPEG Program Streams
<Greybeard> I'm using mencoder to transcode video to H.264 and mkvmerge to create Matroska MKV files
<Greybeard> btw, I'm using one each of the http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Air2PC cards
<MythbuntuGuest93> greybeard: thanks for your help anyway
<Greybeard> the older design tends to have more trouble receiving some stations
<Greybeard> sure
<Greybeard> you might want to get rid of all mysql databases and then install mythtv-database again
<zelda1> hrm.
<zelda1> so what in your opinion is a good all around capture carD?
<Greybeard> "sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-database" should get rid of everything
<Greybeard> if by "all around" you mean able to receive both NTSC and ATSC, then I don't know
<Greybeard> I have one system with two ATSC receivers and one with two NTSC receivers
<zelda1> well transcoding. which is the best
<rhpot1991_laptop> depends on the source
<zelda1> well im trying to build a Media center box/tivo/nas
<rhpot1991_laptop> and where you live, etc
<Greybeard> zelda, are you talking about receiver hardware, or software transcoding?
<Greybeard> digital receiver hardware doesn't do any encoding or decoding
<Greybeard> some analog receiver cards encode to MPEG2
<zelda1> well, then software.. I want the tv I record to be put in like mp4 or mp2
<Greybeard> I have a system with one PVR-350 and one PVR-150 that each encode from cable
<zelda1> instead of this weird file i cant convert
<Greybeard> if MPEG streams come from the hardware, that's what MythTV records
<zelda1> the main reason I was looking at that hvr1800 is cause its got digital/analog/fm on it and IR
<Greybeard> on my system with PVR-x50s, it records MPEG Program Streams and on my machine with ATSC receivers, it records MPEG Transport Streams
<Greybeard> well, the hvr1800 is a bad choice for use on Linux unless you don't care about analog NTSC
<zelda1> well I have a cable box it would hookup to.
<zelda1> Dish/DirecTV boxes.
<Greybeard> how would it hook up to those?
<zelda1> referring to NTSC or ASTC?
<Greybeard> well, it could be Firewire for all I know
<zelda1> coaxial
<Greybeard> I assume you mean NTSC modulated RF signal
<zelda1> like any other PVR/DVR
<Greybeard> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_pvr500mckit.html is probably closer to what you want
<zelda1> no not rf modulated
<Greybeard> so, composite video?
<zelda1> well the cards dont have composite inputs.
<zelda1> so rf-36
<zelda1> the standard cabling.
<zelda1> well damn, how bout i tell you what I want to accomplish, and you tell me the best fit
<Greybeard> I have a PVR-150 that definitely has RF, S-Video, and RCA composite video ins
<Greybeard> I'm not entirely sure about the PVR-500
<Greybeard> they're very similar, but the PVR-150 has one tuner/capture device and the PVR-500 has two
<zelda1> well Im trying to build a PVR/DVR
<Greybeard> it seems you've come to the right place
<zelda1> LOL
<zelda1> but that isnt the only thing I want it to do.
<zelda1> which is fine.
<Greybeard> it looks like the PVR-500 has one RCA composite video in and one S-Video in, but I'm not sure if they go to the same or different capture devices
<zelda1> Im looking for a tv capture card that will work capture the cable boxes coaxial signal. That well encode the things i record in smaller files. Something like mpeg2/mp4/avi or something so that I can easily take those and reencode them.
<zelda1> and I want to be able to record 2 channels at once.
<Greybeard> all of the PVR-x50 encode to MPEG Program Streams with MPEG2 video and MPEG audio AFAIK
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-500 says that there is one set of inputs on the back and another on headers on the card
<Greybeard> there may be cheaper ones than the Hauppauge ones though
<zelda1> ok so, does youre 350 work ok?
<Greybeard> yeah, both the 350 and 150 work great
<Greybeard> for display on an analog TV, the PVR-350 is about the best quality you can get IMHO
<zelda1> well i use LCD TV. I dont have HD coming in from the cable but will that 350 record really good quailty?
<Greybeard> both the 350 and 150 have configurable bitrates, so you can make it as high or low as you want
<Greybeard> if you don't need output, the 150 is quite a bit cheaper
<Greybeard> it may even be hard to find 350s any more
<Greybeard> if you want higher compression with good quality, you probably want a device that encodes to MPEG-4 video
<zelda1> which is something the 350 cant do.
<Greybeard> no, the x50s all encode MPEG2 video
<zelda1> Im going to be using a 250gb drive.
<Greybeard> why?
<zelda1> why not?
<Greybeard> get a 500 at least
<zelda1> really?
<DogBoy> more is always better
<Greybeard> if you're getting one new, 500s are a lot better value
<zelda1> the TIVO ones have 160gb in there.
<zelda1> ok.
<Greybeard> I built a system a couple of years ago for my brother's family
<Greybeard> it has a 250GiB drive and one PVR-350 and one PVR-150
<zelda1> so in other words, im stuck not using mythbuntu for the mcpc os
<Greybeard> it has enough storage for them AFAIK
<Greybeard> you are?
<zelda1> well what is a good card that will encode mp4?
<Greybeard> I don't have any experience with those
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, IIRC that is not the consensus among most pvr-350 users
<Greybeard> what isn't?
<tgm4883_laptop> <Greybeard> for display on an analog TV, the PVR-350 is about the best quality you can get IMHO
<Greybeard> well, I don't know what other people are saying, but the video quality is very good
<tgm4883_laptop> From what I've seen, most people don't even bother with it
<zelda1> well then whats a good recommendation?
<Greybeard> I don't have an analog TV, so I don't personally have any use for PVR-350s, but for that situation, it's a good choice
<zelda1> They do have that standalone hdpvr that encodes h.264
<Greybeard> zelda1 isn't using an analog TV, so a PVR-350 wouldn't be a good choice
<tgm4883_laptop> also, if you are looking for the PVR cards, you will need to go to ebay as they are EOL
<Greybeard> so, they might be cheap!
<tgm4883_laptop> could be
<zelda1> hrm.
<tgm4883_laptop> also the HDPVR isn't well supported yet
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's getting there
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Mpeg_encoder_capture_cards has several cards
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Plextor_ConvertX has a wide variety of encoding options
<zelda1> yeah but those record in mpeg2
<Greybeard> did you read about the Plextor_ConvertX?
<Greybeard> btw, MythTV has always supported software encoding
<Greybeard> it originally worked only with simple capture cards and encoded the video in software
<zelda1> yeah reading some wiki on it.
<Greybeard> the main advantage of a hardware encoder is to take load of the CPU, but that's less of an issue now than five years ago or more
<zelda1> I also want to be able to play mp3 and burn dvds with the recorded stuff. MythTV will do that right?
<zelda1> Well Im going to be using that on a p4 2.6 system.
<zelda1> 2gb ram
<Greybeard> with a modern dual-core CPU, you could probably encode great quality H.264 in real time if you wanted
<Greybeard> at least MPEG4 ASP
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, what do you want to record to?
<zelda1> what do you mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> what format
<zelda1> well the smallest poss. so mabe mp4/avi or something.
<zelda1> er maybe
<zelda1> h.264
<tgm4883_laptop> theres only one that will encode directly to that
<tgm4883_laptop> the HDPVR
<Greybeard> I don't think MythTV can encode H.264 yet, though it can do MPEG4 ASP
<zelda1> I want to be able to put a ton of stuff on there without having to get 1TB drives.
<rhpot1991> that cpu wont cut h264
<rhpot1991> not in HD at least
<rhpot1991> might not even cut it in SD
<Greybeard> of course not
<Greybeard> were talking about SD
<zelda1> yeah well, I dont mind SD thats fine. Its the format encoding too.
<zelda1> I found SageTV and BeyondTV
<Greybeard> mencoder can transcode 720P MPEG2 to H.264 720P@29.97 on my Athlon64 X2 5700 in near real time
<rhpot1991> zelda1: you can always use ffmpeg to transcode to whatever you want
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: giving it both cores?
<Greybeard> partly
<Greybeard> the encoder can't quite fill both up, but mostly
<rhpot1991> how do you know its near real time?
<zelda1> well Im talking on a single core p4
<Greybeard> ffmpeg tends to lose sync when the recording is damaged, so I'm using mencoder, which doesn't seem to have that problem
<Greybeard> and you're also talking about much lower resolution
<zelda1> yeah like 480
<rhpot1991> interesting, I haven't had problems with ffmpeg, but I've only used for portable devices only at this point
<zelda1> p at most.
<Greybeard> I can tell it's nearly real time because the total time to transcode a recording is similar to the playtime
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<zelda1> SageTV will encode to h.264. directly
<Greybeard> mencoder constantly reports frame rates and estimated time remaining
<rhpot1991> zelda1: you can setup a user job to do all of that for you
<rhpot1991> once it is done recording, encode then remove the old
<zelda1> to do what?
<zelda1> look at beyondTV. it does what I want it to do.
<rhpot1991> make h.264's out of your recording
<rhpot1991> ok, then use that
<zelda1> yeah but I dont want to pay the 150 for the software
<rhpot1991> then setup a user job to do the exact same thing
<Greybeard> I don't think encoding to H.264 is as that terribly important
 * tgm4883_laptop sighs
<zelda1> well if thats the smallest, then its good so I can put more on the HDD>
<zelda1> and h.264 is ipod, and iphone. blackberry compatible.
<Greybeard> to fit on those it has to be pretty small, doesn't it?
<Greybeard> do you want that reduced quality for TV watching?
<zelda1> is there a program out there that will automatically encode from mpeg2 to mpeg4 or h.264
<zelda1> ?
<Greybeard> yes
<Greybeard> many
<tgm4883_laptop> mythexport
<tgm4883_laptop> just set up a user job for it
<zelda1> that will do it?
<Greybeard> nuvexport is the main one for MythTV
<Greybeard> nuvexport is designed to produce formats for iPods and similar devices
<zelda1> well then why not use mythtv with that software that will do that on the fly and delete the old software.
<zelda1> er old recording so I dont have to mess with it.
<Greybeard> why not indeed!
<zelda1> can you do that?
<rhpot1991> mythexport does it, but is geared towards portable devices (ipod, psp, zune, etc)
<zelda1> again im running that on a older p4 2.6
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, it doesn't do it on the fly
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nuvexport
<rhpot1991> in theory you could just use it and pump up the specs for non portable, but I haven't had much feedback saying that works or doesn't
<rhpot1991> zelda1: thats exactly what I was saying to do, with a user job
<rhpot1991> then it will happen on each recording and you won't need to do a thing
<zelda1> well I still want to be able to watch them on the lcd tv, and when I can transfer the file to portables.
<rhpot1991> kinda hard to have one that is good enough at both
<Greybeard> so, you can have MythTV encode to NuppelVideo in software or use a PVR-x50 to record MPEG2 files
<Greybeard> then, the jobs can transcode to other formats
<rhpot1991> will either suck on your lcd, or be too big for your portable
<rhpot1991> I just have multiple copies when thats the case, one for ipod and one for mythtv still
<Greybeard> that's why I don't think the PVR needs H.264 as badly as the portable devices do
<rhpot1991> working on the script to keep those portable files in check right now :)
<Greybeard> if you only want the smaller, lower quality files, you can just discard the originals
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: I don't even like doing h264 on there, it takes forever to make them
<rhpot1991> gotta compress so much and all
<zelda1> well I dont. MP4 would be fine.
<rhpot1991> ya mpeg4 works really well
<zelda1> I can get what 720i/p on those?
<Greybeard> rhpot1991: what kinds of rates of h.264 encoding do you get?
<Greybeard> zelda1: you said you'd have NTSC inputs, which is about 480i
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: I don't claim to be an encoding expert, I've done most of my research based on things I read to have work on devices
<zelda1> well yeah its NTSC. But its coming from Dish.
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythexport/trunk/annotate/10?file_id=mythexport-20080624051109-qq0w7i23958bzezo-3
<zelda1> I dont have HD from there yet.
<Greybeard> is mythexport related to nuvexport?
<zelda1> how many MB does a normal 30min show take?
<Greybeard> encoded by what?
<zelda1> mp4.
<zelda1> or mp2
<Greybeard> using a PVR-x50, pretty good quality is obtained from about 1GiB/hr
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: I let the users pass whatever bitrate they want into it, so it all depends, my userjob is setup to do 600kb
<tgm4883_laptop> my 30 min shows are about 1.1GB
<Greybeard> rhpot1991: you said encoding to H.264 took forever, so I was wondering how much slower than real time it was
<balz> what is the command to bring up the mythbuntu backend config?
<Greybeard> most of the backend configuration is in mythtv-setup
<Greybeard> some is in mythfrontend, though
<zelda1> ok, so I can still get mythTV, and get extra software that will reencode the mp2 to like mp4 or h.264 that woudl be better right? That would be good quality using a 720p TV?
<balz> greybeard:  thanks!  if i run that from an ssh in another box, that should show up on my tv then, right?
<balz> I can't read the normal xfce menus on my tv...
<Greybeard> if you're recording from an NTSC signal, it won't ever be close to 720p
<Greybeard> in quality
<balz> Greybeard:  yeah i've noticed
<Greybeard> balz: you need to run mythtv-setup?
<Greybeard> if the TV's too fuzzy, you might want to forward the X connection over SSH to your desktop or laptop or whatever
<balz> Greybeard:  Yes.  I need to try switching my channel table because I can't change channels from an analog cable feed in myth
<Greybeard> or use VNC
<zelda1> well even 480i/p is decent quality
<Greybeard> it's all relative
<zelda1> hrm. Ill hit up ebay for a pvr350
<Greybeard> 480p movies on DVD can look very good, but I've never seen close to the same quality from TV
<Greybeard> zelda1: if you aren't using an analog TV, a PVR-350 isn't for you
<Greybeard> if you only want to record NTSC, get a PVR-150 or a PVR-500
<balz> In fact, does anybody know why I'm not able to change channels from within myth?  I have a pvr-150 an an analog cable feed going in
<zelda1> well?
<Greybeard> connected to the coaxial RF input?
<Greybeard> what happens when you try to change channels?
<balz> Greybeard:  nothing.  i've tried with my remote and the keyboard
<balz> and yes, it's connected to the coaxial input
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, well?
<balz> I can get channels 2-9 by hitting the number buttons on the remote, but that's it
<Greybeard> you mean nothing is displayed when you push up or down?
<zelda1> obviously tv isnt going to compare to DVD. But 480i/p is ok. Id prefer 720i/p but on an LCD?
<Greybeard> so you are able to change channels then
<balz> no. i mean it just won't change the channel. it stays on whatever channel it was on
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> Greybeard:  yes, but only 2-9 using the numbers on the remote
<balz> neither the keyboard nor the remote can change go through channels up or down
<Greybeard> so, up and down don't work, but the digits do?
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, i'm confused, are you saying you want to record the 480i signal, then convert it to 720p?
<Greybeard> yeah, I'm still trying to figure out what zelda1 wants too
<zelda1> no. I have a 720p LCD TV
<balz> Greybeard:  yes.  I suppose that's a much less convoluted way of sayign it=)
<zelda1> I have dish.
<Greybeard> I don't think I've seen that problem before
<Greybeard> you should look at the backend log
<balz> how would I access that?
<balz> can i pastebin it for you to look at?  i wouldn't even know where to start
<zelda1> Im going to capture 720p
<Greybeard> it's usually in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Greybeard> sure, paste away
<Greybeard> zelda1: how are you going to capture 720p with a composite video input?
<zelda1> well wtf then? composite is 480i/p?
<balz> ugh PuTTY is a b*tch to cut and paste with...
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, your not capturing 720p video.  You can capture 480i though and it will look quite nice coming from a digital source
<tgm4883_laptop> yes composite (and svideo) arae 480i
<Greybeard> composite video from an NTSC source is pretty much 480i
<tgm4883_laptop> s/arae/are
<zelda1> ok, then thats what im going to record in
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, what tv do you have
<Greybeard> so, what were discussing earlier is that that signal is never going to look as good as true 720p on a 720p LCD TV
<tgm4883_laptop> cause i'm assuming that is the question, how to get your signal there from the computer
<Greybeard> balz: Putty has several options for clipboard behavior
<zelda1> its a samsung 32" LCD
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, model number
<balz> Greybeard: I shoud look into those...
<balz> anyway, here it is:  http://pastebin.com/mddf5cf9
<zelda1> ln t3242h
<Greybeard> I don't see anything related to tuning there
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: I wrote mythexport, modified from ipodexport that someone else wrote
<Greybeard> you may need to start mythbackend with "-v channel"
<balz> Greybeard: wait no... i'm missing like half of it
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> hang on. sorry. stupid PuTTY lol
<Greybeard> on Ubuntu, /etc/default/mythtv-backend has options for starting mythbackend
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, why don't you use the vga in ?
<balz> Greybeard:  how can I select the entire log file to be copied?  I can only hilight what is immediately visible in the window... which isn't much
<zelda1> http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Samsung-LN-T3242H.htm
<Greybeard> email might be the easiest way
<zelda1> thats not going to be 720
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: took my 5000+ x2 about 8 mins to do a 30 min SD recording, using a single core IIRC
<rhpot1991> in xvid
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, i'd do the "-X -Y" switch and use gedit
<Greybeard> yeah, that's not bad
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, wtf?
<rhpot1991> h264 takes a lot longer though
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  I'm on a windows client here
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, try it anyway?
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  and what do you mean by -x and -y switch?
<Greybeard> copy the log file to your local machine and then you can open it with Wordpad or something
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, do "ssh ip -X -Y"
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not entirely sure how putty works though
<Greybeard> but that won't work out of the box on Winders
<balz> Greybeard:  forgive my utter n00b-ness.  what's the c ommand to copy the file to the windows client?
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, do you know what 720p is?
<Greybeard> nothing to forgive
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  thanks. will try in a sec
<Greybeard> putty does have an scp command, but WinSCP might be easier
<Greybeard> http://winscp.net/eng/download.php
<Greybeard> WinSCP uses the SCP and SFTP protocols that are part of SSH, so if you can connect with Putty, you should be able to transfer files with WinSCP
<tgm4883_laptop> zelda1, i'm going to eat, but wikipedia it
<zelda1> yeah its 720x1280
<Greybeard> specifically, 720p means 720 lines of resolution in a progressive frame
<Greybeard> the image is usually 1280 rows across
<zelda1> yeah i know taht
<zelda1> thats basic.
<zelda1> and its progressive
<balz> Greybeard:  that's a cool little tool!
<Greybeard> yeah, Putty and WinSCP can make Windows bearable
<balz> Greaybeard:  lol. well put.  Anyway, here's the pastebined file:  http://pastebin.com/mdcfa769
<zelda1> well cause one of the tvs im using doesnt have vga port on it.
<Greybeard> ok, it looks like some database problems, rather than hardware
<balz> Greybeard:  this is good news =)
<Greybeard> have you been able to run mythtv-setup?
<balz> ah let me do that real quick
<balz> hmm i just got a gtk warning:  cannot open display
<Greybeard> since you're on Windows, VNC might be useful for that, though it's one more little thing to download
<balz> oh okay. now what is vnc exactly? i've heard the name before
<Greybeard> all X programs need to have the DISPLAY variable set
<Greybeard> if you connect by ssh, the variable won't be set
<Greybeard> use a command like "export DISPLAY=:0"
<Greybeard> then run mythtv-setup
<Greybeard> http://www.tightvnc.com/
<zelda1> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130178 thats the System Bord
<zelda1> er board
<balz> Greybeard:  i do this after installing VNC?
<Greybeard> if you can see mythtv-setup on the TV, you don't need VNC
<Greybeard> are you able to use it there?
<balz> yeah. xprop:  unable to open display
<Greybeard> balz: did you run ﻿"export DISPLAY=:0" ?
<balz> yeah... oh you know what?  i didn't use caps
<Greybeard> yeah, most things on Unix-like operating systems are case-sensitive
<balz> (zenity:7611): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<balz> (zenity:7611): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<balz> (zenity:7611): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<zelda1> hrm, ok. I will get back to you guys later. im going to go eat.
<Greybeard> did a window come up?
<Greybeard> see you later, zelda1
<balz> hmm let me see
<Greybeard> I'm not sure if those GTK warnings were important
<Greybeard> I see warnings like that all the time
<zelda1> I want the best card out there. that will record 2 channels at once, and has a fm tuner
<zelda1> thats the hvr1800.
<balz> Greybeard:  a promt came up but i couldn't read it
<balz> let me try one more tiem
<Greybeard> well, "best" depends on a lot of things
<Greybeard> you can't read it because it's too fuzzy?
<zelda1> that has 2 NTSC tuners on there, but no composite/component pots.
<balz> Greybeard:  score.  i had a dvd running
<balz> i'm in the backend config
<Greybeard> I think the hvr1800 has one ATSC and one NTSC tuner, doesn't it?
<Greybeard> ok, good
<balz> what do i do now?
<Greybeard> you need to check the capture card configurations
<zelda1> with dual tuner NTSC/ASTC/QAM TV tuners
<Greybeard> yeah, not very precise
<balz> Greybeard:  okay i'm in the caputre card setup
<Greybeard> do you see your cards there?
<zelda1> Composite/S-Video and audio inputs, for cable or satellite set top boxes or  VCRs.
<balz> i have it set to MPEG-2 encoder card (PVR-x50, PVR-500)
<Greybeard> your card is a PVR-150, right?
<balz> set as /dev/video0 ... probed info wintv pvr150
<balz> yes, that's right
<Greybeard> that seems right
<balz> and i have the default input at tuner 1
<Greybeard> check that your sources and connections are good too
<Greybeard> sources are things like OTA broadcast and cable TV
<zelda1> so greybeard im fine with that card then?
<Greybeard> probably
<balz> Greybeard:  i can get the cable feed by plugging it straight into my tv.  is that what you mean't?
<balz> *meant, even
<Greybeard> actually, check that the device is correct
<balz> Greybeard: how do i do that/
<Greybeard> look at the kernel log
<balz> Greybeard:  what's the path to the kernel log?
<Greybeard> it should be in /var/log/kern.log
<balz> okay. checking
<Greybeard> look for IVTV
<zelda1> hrm ok. I'll be back another time to talk about it. Im still not sure.
<Greybeard> there should be a big IVTV banner
<zelda1> later  Im going to get some food.
<Greybeard> zelda1:"Two tuners on board: a 125 channel cable ready TV tuner and an ATSC digital TV tuner. Connect both cable TV and ATSC digital TV to the WinTV-HVR-1800 at the same time."
<zelda1> thanks for your help
<Greybeard> that's from http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_hvr1800.html
<Greybeard> sure, glad to help
<zelda1> yeah, So I can do that.
<zelda1> it has a ntsc tuner.
<Greybeard> yes, it has one NTSC and one ATSC tuner
<Greybeard> you can record one program of each type at once
<Greybeard> but not two NTSC at once
<Greybeard> and probably not NTSC at all on Linux yet
<zelda1> ntsc is analog though right?
<Greybeard> correct
<zelda1> yeah thats right.
<zelda1> you showed me that link.
<Greybeard> if you have composite video out from your cable box, you need an NTSC capture device
<Greybeard> assuming you're in an NTSC country of course
<zelda1> well im in the USA
<zelda1> so ya
<Greybeard> ok, NTSC it is
<zelda1> well Ill look at the box then.
<balz> Greybeard:  http://pastebin.com/m63e5469
<zelda1> I have composite on the tv too.
<Greybeard> that's why I pointed you to the PVR-500, since it has two NTSC encoders
<zelda1> oh ok.
<zelda1> is that pci?
<Greybeard> yes, it's PCI
<Greybeard> balz: your PVR-150 is at /dev/video0
<balz> Greybeard:  yes
<Greybeard> Aug 18 18:01:15 server kernel: [   30.554669] ivtv0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPG (4096 kB)
<zelda1> ok well waht if I wanted to have the fm tuner and stuff that the 500 doesnt.
<Greybeard> so, the MythTV configuration should be right
<Greybeard> I see
<zelda1> 2: ATSC and NTSC thats off the 1800
<rhpot1991> has anyone ever tried to pump surround sounds out of anything that isn't a spdif port?
<zelda1> 2: NTSC thats the 500
<Greybeard> some PVR-150s have FM radio tuners
<balz> Greybeard:  ooh is it using that?
<Greybeard> yeah, I've used the regular analog 1/8" jacks to connect a 5.1 speaker system
<Greybeard> balz: using what?
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: did it actually pump out surround sound?
<balz> Greybeard:   oh i thought the FM tuner was about my card, nvm
<Greybeard> yeah, surround worked fine
<rhpot1991> I have mine trying to do that now and it seems to be only getting background noise for the left and right speakers
<Greybeard> the speakers were a little weak, so now I'm using a better system with MythTV
<rhpot1991> did you have to do anything special in alsa/mythtv?
<Greybeard> MythTV's handling of surround sound is somewhat immature
<Greybeard> when I was doing that, I was using SVN HEAD I think
<Greybeard> it should be in the releases now I believe
<rhpot1991> I told it to do 5.1 in mythtv but like I said its not
<rhpot1991> let me mess some more
<Greybeard> yeah, there are some settings in the General -> audio or something
<Greybeard> usually, "alsa:surround51" is the device to use
<balz> Greybeard:  any ideas?  i admit i'm in way over my head at this point...
<Greybeard> balz: did you check the connections in mythtv-setup?
<balz> Greybeard:  I looked over it and it seems to be okay
<balz> Do i need an external channel chagne command if i don't have a set top box?
<Greybeard> ok, well, exit mythtv-setup and it should restart mythbackend
<Greybeard> then try watching TV again
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: I assumed that meant the setup where you plug in all 5 wires in the back
<Greybeard> three cables
<Greybeard> two channels on each cable
<Greybeard> regular stereo coaxial line outs
<balz> but otherwise /dev/video0 is the capture device, input is tuner 1, i have no dislplay name defined, no external channel change command, no "preset tuner to channel" entry ...
<Greybeard> most motherboards have them these days
<balz> starting channel:  4
<rhpot1991> ya but my tv only has one input
<Greybeard> balz: how are you getting TV?
<rhpot1991> I was trying to jump on the optical from that
<balz> Greybeard:  analog cable
<Greybeard> can you tune channels using the regular TV?
<balz> ZOMG... I have the c hannel frequency table set to us-bcast... should it be us-cable?
<Greybeard> yes, it should be us-cable
<balz> EUREKA!
<balz> well... assuming that works
<Greybeard> that might be part of the problem
<balz> Greybeard, if this works, I am sending you a valentine card
<balz> oh right... gotta plug int he cable though... lulz
<Greybeard> ﻿rhpot1991: you're trying to send surround sound over an optical link?
<Greybeard> heh
<Greybeard> should I start running?
<rhpot1991> nah I have that running from my mythbox, but my surround system only has a single input
<rhpot1991> I'd like to route everything through the tv first then down to the surround sound
<rhpot1991> over optical
<Greybeard> oh
<Greybeard> can your TV do that?
<rhpot1991> I think
<rhpot1991> trying to verify it actually pumps out surround sound from it
<Greybeard> fancy TV
<balz> Greybeard:  will I need to restart for this to work?
<Greybeard> after you exit mythtv-setup, it should restart mythbackend automatically
<balz> cool, cool
<Greybeard> mythbackend shouldn't be running while you're in mythtv-setup
<Greybeard> it should have notified it was stopping mythbackend
<balz> indeed it did
<Greybeard> rhpot1991: the optical inputs and outputs on consumer devices generally support SPDIF format stereo audio as well as opaque bitstreams that can usually be AC3 or DTS
<balz> if i scan channels as us-cable, is there anywhere else i need to define us-cable?
<Greybeard> so, if your TV can route the optical digital audio stream, it doesn't have to know anything about its contents
<Greybeard> balz: MythTV also has a default channel mapping
<Greybeard> it's in the "Main" mythtv-setup screen I think
<balz> Greybeard:  aaah let me look at that
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: well mythtv into the surround results in actual surround sound
<rhpot1991> out from the tv isn't doing so currently, so I need to figure out if it can actually do so
<Greybeard> general rather than main
<Greybeard> the top menu option in mythtv-setup
<balz> got it
<balz> Greybeard:  i'm not sure what the difference between the two are
<Greybeard> rhpot1991: so, MythTV is sending the AC3 stream over the optical link?
<Greybeard> well, the setting in the "General" area is just a default I think
<balz> oh wait. sorry i was looking at the worng thing
<balz> i got it
<balz> Greybeard:  what do i do for VBI format?
<balz> and TV format is  NTSC, right?
<Greybeard> right
<Greybeard> probably just the default for VBI
<Greybeard> that's mainly for CC
<Greybeard> you need to check in "Video Sources" to make sure it's set to NTSC and us-cable
<Greybeard> if you have one cable service, you should have one Video Source
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> once you make sure the Video Source is configured correctly, Make sure one of your tuner card's inputs is connected to that source in "Input Connections"
<balz> Greybeard:  why not leave channel frequency table to "default" in the video source setup?
<balz> since i already defined us-cable in the general settings?
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: looks like it doesn't pass surround from hdmi to optical :(
<rhpot1991> only does surround via the tuner
<balz> what's the command to start the myth frontend?
<Greybeard> balz: default probably works
<Greybeard> rhpot1991: oh, you're using HDMI for sound from the MythTV box to the TV
<Greybeard> I thought you were using optical
<rhpot1991> Greybeard: nope, but from my cable box as a test
<rhpot1991> to see if the tv could pass it through
<Greybeard> HDMI from the cable box to the TV?
<Greybeard> ok
<rhpot1991> seems it only passes 5.1 from the tuner
<Greybeard> from the TV's internal tuner?
<balz> what is the command to start the mythtv frontend?
<rhpot1991> the tv has a single audio jack for the computer
<Greybeard> mythfrontend
<Greybeard> what type of jack?
<rhpot1991> I'll just have to go optical from mythtv right to the surround still
<rhpot1991> headphone jack type thing
<Greybeard> yeah, that's probably not digital
<rhpot1991> which I doubt can carry anything greater that stereo, but I had a friend telling me otherwise
<Greybeard> electrical SPDIF connectors seem to usually be RCA type
<Greybeard> OTOH, sound cards sometimes have SPDIF outs that are phone jacks
<Greybeard> I'd be very surprised if the TV had a phone jack for SPDIF
<Greybeard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spdif#Hardware_specifications indicates that RCA jacks or optical connectors are the choices for SPDIF
<rhpot1991> ya
<Greybeard> the PC sound cards probably just use the phone jacks to save space, though it's not compliant with the specs
<rhpot1991> just trying to figure ways around the single optical input on my surround
<rhpot1991> I'd like to get the xbox, etc on it at some point
<Greybeard> so, the TV doesn't have any optical in?
<rhpot1991> nope, just out
<balz> Greybeard:  still no go... i'm having the same problem
<Greybeard> balz: are you still getting database errors in the mythbackend log?
<balz> let me see
<balz> Greybeard:  http://pastebin.com/mdc1e222
<Greybeard> I think MySQL is having trouble
<Greybeard> can you repair the database?
<balz> how do i do that?
<Greybeard> there might be a button in MCC
<balz> a button to repair the database
<zelda1> im back.
<zelda1> Whats the difference between the 3d comb filter and the temperal
<zelda1> ?
<Greybeard> are you looking at TV capture card specs?
<zelda1> Video filter 3D comb 3D comb temporal temporal temporal
<Greybeard> balz: look under "Advanced Management" in Mythbuntu Control Centre
<Greybeard> I don't know anything about those types of filters
<zelda1> hrm . i'll wiki it.
<balz> Greybeard:  i'm not going to be able to read anything from the mythbuntu control centre on this TV... what can I do?
<zelda1> hey is that linux os's in general with that only digital stuff?>
<balz> Greybeard:  another weird thign is that I think the channel scan is picking up the channels... I guess that futhers your point about the mysql database
<zelda1> and does that radio tuner work?
<Greybeard> balz: you should use vnc
<Greybeard> then you can see what you're doing on a better screen
<Greybeard> balz: "sudo aptitude install tightvncserver"
<balz> done
<Greybeard> then download the Windows viewer
<Greybeard> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html
<Greybeard> balz: you're on a private LAN, right?
<balz> yes
<balz> wifi, but local yes
<Greybeard> zelda1: what do you mean by only digital stuff?
<Greybeard> ok, so you can just run VNC normally
<Greybeard> balz: run tightvncserver on the Ubuntu machine to start the server
<gbutters_zzzz> balz: It looks like you do not have a data source from your logs.
<Greybeard> well, there are messages about the database connection going away
<gbutters_zzzz> balz: You should not have to do a channel scan with the PVR150
<balz> gbutters_zzzz ... what do you mean?
<balz> the coax cable is plugged in
<Greybeard> "MySQL server has gone away"
<balz> i forgot to plug it in once, and then i plugged it in
<balz> ... say whaaaaaat?
<Greybeard> well, MythTV should work when it's not connected, but you'll just get snow
<gbutters_zzzz> balz: The log is showing unknown for all your channels and it should telling the name of the show
<balz> Greybeard:  did it shut it down when I entered the mythbunto control centre?
<balz> gbutters_zzzz:  I don't ahve a listings grabber
<Greybeard> no, nothing should have shut down
<Greybeard> that could be your main probelem then
<Greybeard> problem
<balz> Greybear:  okay. so what should I do?
<Greybeard> you need to configure that in the mythtv-setup "Video Sources" page
<gbutters_zzzz> Greybeard: That is what it looks like from his log
<Greybeard> yeah, you're probably right
<Greybeard> the MythTV database error messages aren't particularly helpful
<balz> gbutters_zzzz, Greybeard:  I'm in the mythbuntu-setup
<gbutters_zzzz> balz: Can tune to channels above 9 now that you have changed to us-cable
<Greybeard> you can run mythtv-setup from there
<Greybeard> "MythTV Configuration"
<Greybeard> "Launch Mythtv Setup"
<balz> Greybeard:  oh cool. well i'm in now
<Greybeard> so, go to "Video Sources"
<balz> got it
<Greybeard> you have an account to get listings, right?
<balz> no
<balz> Greybeard:  wait, now i'm confused
<balz> you need a listings grabber to change channels?
<gbutters_zzzz> balz: goto schedulesdirect.org and sign for the trial
<Greybeard> I'm not sure if it's absolutely necessary, but I haven't tried it without one
<balz> okay. let me set that up real quick
<Greybeard> MythTV isn't much good without listings anyway
<balz> waiting for confirmation email
<balz> Greybeard:  agreed. i just didn't want to pay 20 bucks until i had it running
<Greybeard> I think there is a trial period
<balz> yeah, i didn't see that part lol
<balz> this email is taking a long time
<gbutters> balz: check your spam blocker should have it by now
<balz> gbutters:  yeah i did...
<balz> yeah it just hasn't sent the code... wtf?
<gbutters> balz: do not know catch you later bedtime
<Greybeard> balz: MythTV can be a pain to set up, but once you've got a good setup, it should be pretty solid and low maintenance
<balz> Greybeard:  yeah that's what I hear.  it's all good though. patience is a virtue lol
<balz> gbutters:  night! thanks for the help!
<Greybeard> yeah, it's not for the faint of heart
<balz> ok activated!
<Greybeard> good
<balz> finally lol
<balz> now what
<balz> Greybeard, gbutters:  Do I enter the information under the listings grabber section and hit retrieve lineups?
<Greybeard> yep
<balz> Greybeard:  done, now what?
<Greybeard> you have the correct input of the tuner card connected to the Video Source in "Input Connections, right?
<balz> yeah it's /dev/video0
<balz> fetch channels from listings source?
<Greybeard> did you look in "Input Connections"?
<balz> yeah
<Greybeard> yes, you need to fetch channels, and then listings
<balz> ok... workingo n it
<Greybeard> it can take a while
<Greybeard> once it's set up, it should do it in the background at scheduled times so you never have to wait
<balz> odd...
<balz> i can't select "fetch channels from listings source"
<zelda1> hrm
<balz> Greybeard:  is that also mysql relaed?
<balz> I can hilight the button but not use it
<Greybeard> I'm not sure
<Greybeard> didn't you already fetch channels?
<balz> Greybeard:  i think i got it.  i have no ilneups selected on the schedules direct website
<Greybeard> right, you need a lineup first
<balz> so i can fetch channels but not lineups yet... let me fix that
<balz> haha i'm such a dumb-dumb sometimes
<Greybeard> sorry, it's been a while since I started from scratch, so I don't remember each step
<balz> no worries, you can't be all knowing... you're already a lot better at this than i am
<Greybeard> well, I've already wasted a lot of time on this stuff; I hope you don't have to waste as much as I did
<balz> yeah, welcome to linux though
<balz> i mean when it works it's awesome
<Greybeard> yeah, that's the way to learn
<balz> but when it doesn't ... ooooh maaaan
<zelda1> well goodnight people. I will get back tomorrow.
<balz> night zelda
<Greybeard> if you're new to using GNU/Linux, this should be useful experience in general, not just for MythTV
<balz> Yeah. it definitely already  has been
<balz> Well I still can't select "fetch channels from listings source"
<balz> oh scratch that
<balz> got it
<balz> i was in the wrong menu. you have to do it under video source setup, input connections
<balz> okay so i have the data direct lineup
<Greybeard> you have to make sure one of the card's inputs is connected to the source, yeah
<Greybeard> I never figured out what the optimal order of each of these steps was; I seemed to have to do some steps more than once
<Greybeard> but, now, you should be able to exit mythtv-setup and listings should be fetched
<balz> what do you mean by make sure one of the card's inputs is connected to the source?  just that the cable is plugged in?
<Greybeard> no, I mean in "Input Connections"
<balz> oh you mean check that it's set to tuner 0?
<balz> Greybeard:  what's the command to start the mythtv-frontend?
<Greybeard> yeah, make sure there's an association between the card's input and the listing source
<Greybeard> mythfrontend
<balz> okay
<balz> well myth-fill-database is running like WOAH. so i'm guessing something happened =)
<Greybeard> yeah, you should be able to see messages about fetching XML and station names and program counts and stuff like that
<Greybeard> it could take a few minutes the first time
<balz> i dunno if it's of any relevance, but this just occured to me:  i haven't been getting an OSD at all when watching livetv ...
<Greybeard> that's what I was trying to ask earlier I guess
<balz> ooh.  haha sorry
<Greybeard> when you navigate channels, the OSD pops up
<Greybeard> I guess if you hadn't used it before, you wouldn't know that
<balz> but that's conisitent with a lack of lineup data?
<balz> right. hasn't been doing that at all
<Greybeard> but you were able to change channels with digits?
<balz> yeah
<balz> but only single digits
<Greybeard> I'm not sure why that worked at all
<balz> ok i'm in the myth frontend now
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> still not channel changing
<Greybeard> is there any OSD at all?
<Greybeard> what about when you hit "i"?
<balz> well i have a program guide
<Greybeard> is there a TV signal displaying?
<larson9999> i want to use a regular monitor for the display.  it's displaying now but there are two images one on top of the other and black and white.  that mean i need to change xorg.conf?
<balz> yeah i have a signal
<Greybeard>  I'm not sure what it means
<Greybeard> there is a recognizable image?
<balz> Greybeard:  on mine?  I have fox on and i can get the program guide
<Greybeard> but the image isn't displaying correctly?
<Greybeard> it could be that you need to switch to a different TV playback profile
<balz> Greybeard:  interesting... I can change channels through the program guide but not with chan +/- ... and is it really supposed to take a few seconds to switch channels?
<Greybeard> it usually takes a few seconds, yes
<balz> okay. and my image is flickering a bit
<balz> is that normal?
<Greybeard> flickering isn't desirable, but unfortunately common
<Greybeard> you may need to experiment with the TV Playback options to get the best results
<balz> where are the tv playback options?
<balz> um... and my screen saver is kicking in... believe it or not... how can i fix that?
<Greybeard> Utilities/Setup -> Setup -> TV -> Playback
<Greybeard> the screen just went blank?
<balz> it faded out
<balz> and i saw the mouse cursor right before it did
<Greybeard> that's probably a standalone screensaver program
<Greybeard> I'm not sure why it's installed by default
<Greybeard> you used the mythbuntu install CD?
<balz> yeah
<Greybeard> is gnome-screensaver running?
<Greybeard> pgrep -l screen
<balz> yeah i have 6068 gnome-screensav
<Greybeard> I also run the following to make sure X doesn't blank:
<Greybeard> xset s off
<Greybeard> xset -dpms
<Greybeard> ok, run gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Greybeard> you can tell it to never blank
<Greybeard> it seems dumb that it's there at all
<balz> ugh... definitely not going to be able to read that on my screen
<balz> vnc time?
<balz> bc  i couldn't get that to work
<Greybeard> if you can't read the screen, VNC would help
<balz> what does xset s off do? and xset -dpms
<Greybeard> disabled's Xorg's internal blanking and DPMS
<Greybeard> if you leave gnome-screensaver running and tell it to never blank, you probably don't need those manual commands
<balz> are the manual commands premanent though?  i'm all for doing things by cli
<balz> permanent, even
<Greybeard> if you stop gnome-screensaver from starting and run those commands whenever the X session starts, that should keep it from blanking
<balz> gotcha okay
<Greybeard> I can't remember exactly where everything in the X session is started
<balz> so in the meantime. any idea why i still can't change channels via chan +/-?
<Greybeard> can you get OSD at all?
<Greybeard> can you get the menu or information?
<balz> i can get the listings menu
<Greybeard> I mean when you go to "Watch TV"
<Greybeard> do you ever seen anything on the screen other than the video image?
<balz> no
<balz> why, mythtv? why?
<Greybeard> look at the mythfrontend output, either in a log file or in the terminal where you started it from
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> look for any error messages
<balz> I get QDateTime::fromString:  Parameter out of range
<Greybeard> I don't know what that means
<Greybeard> I don't seem to have that in my logs
<Greybeard> you have the time set correctly?
<balz> I also get AudioOutput Warning:  Mixer attach error -2:  No such file or directory   Check mixer name in Setup:  '/dev/mixer'
<balz> on the system as a whole? yeah
<balz> and i get the right timei n the program guide
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> so, when you're in "Watch TV", it's completely unresponsive?
<balz> the chan +/- is, yes
<Greybeard> what about other buttons or keys?
<balz> they all work
<balz> in fact, i just paused it
<Greybeard> what happens when you hit up or down arrow?
<balz> nothing
<Greybeard> I guess you need to look at the backend log again
<balz> pastebin?
<Greybeard> sure
<balz> http://pastebin.com/m56f061da
<balz> Greybeard
<Greybeard> ok, the database errors are still there
<Greybeard> can you connect to the database manually and try to run one of those queries?
<balz> here's something interesting too... dunno if it's significant...   When the screen black out bc of the screensaver, the remote won't disable it.  I have to use the keyboard.  Is that maybe why I can't change channels?  or does that have nothing to do with it?
<balz> Greybeard:  what do you mean by connect manually and run a query?
<Greybeard> no, if you're using Lirc for the remote, the screensaver ignores it
<Greybeard> that's why I don't think the screensaver should be turned on by default
<Greybeard> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<balz> right okay
<Greybeard> the database connection details are in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> you'll have to enter the password from there
<balz> oh crap. is that where my  mysql password is too?
<Greybeard> the mysql password is in ﻿/etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> toward the end of what you pasted there is mention of programs being recorded
<Greybeard> maybe this isn't a database problem after all
<Greybeard> yeah, the database isn't the problem now
<balz> oh really?
<Greybeard> I think now your problem is with the display
<balz> how so?
<Greybeard> it was recording things
<Greybeard> and it wasn't talking about database errors any more
<Greybeard> how messed up is the display currently?
<balz> it looks fine
<balz> you're talking about the tv shows and whatnot?
<Greybeard> yeah, you said it was split or something earlier
<balz> oh it was a bit jumpy
<balz> it still is vaguely
<balz> i messed with the interlacing and it helped
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> but you can pause and seek and stuff?
<balz> yeah
<Greybeard> and hit "i" for program details?
<balz> that doesn't work
<Greybeard> "m" for menu?
<balz> I don't have an m... but the big green windows logo brings up a menu
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> i can get the program guide from there
<Greybeard> and you can switch channels using that?
<balz> yeah
<Greybeard> you can navigate all four directions?
<balz> yes
<balz> the numbers won't jump to the appropriate channels there though...
<Greybeard> well, I have no idea why you'd be able to change channels in the guide but not in regular view
<balz> yeah neither do i
<Greybeard> can you schedule programs in the guide and they show up in the recorded programs?
<balz> let's see
<Greybeard> I hardly ever use Live TV anyway
<Greybeard> MythTV's Live TV has some big problems and I think it's because few developers use it
<balz> whaaat?  i think this thing is automatically recording everything i watch
<Greybeard> yeah, it is
<Greybeard> that's the way it works
<balz> oh okay
<balz> it'll automatically delete?
<Greybeard> the "Live TV" recordings aren't usually visible in the list thought
<Greybeard> though
<Greybeard> yeah, the recordings of Live tv will be deleted in just a few minutes
<balz> okay
<balz> i mean i guess it's usable like this, but it's kind of odd
<Greybeard> yeah, Live TV should work
<Greybeard> there may be more relevant messages from either the frontend or backend that we aren't seeing
<Greybeard> for instance, you can start the backend with -v channel to get more messages about channels
<balz> okay. how do i exit the backend?
<Greybeard> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<Greybeard> its parameters are in /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<balz> okay i stopped the backend
<Greybeard> edit ﻿/etc/default/mythtv-backend
<Greybeard> it should have a line something like EXTRA_ARGS="--verbose important,general,idle"
<Greybeard> add channel to that list
<larson9999> well i see tv but i'm seeing double.  one on top of the other  the bottom one is flickering a green color
<Greybeard> so, it was good for a bit and now it's bad again?
<teprrr> the livetv recordings won't be removed immediately
<balz> Greybeard:  I got the line
<teprrr> you can for example push record button on your remote in the ending of the movie and the whole movie will be saved then
<Greybeard> ok, once you've edited the file, you can start the backend with ﻿"sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start"
<teprrr> ie. livetv keeps its "cache" for some time, even after you've changed channels and so
<balz> Greybeard:  wait... i have a line that's commented out:  EXTRA_ARGS="--verbose"       you want me to add important, general, idle?
<balz> or channel?
<Greybeard> well, you need some line of EXTRA_ARGS with channel
<Greybeard> EXTRA_ARGS="--verbose important,general,idle,channel"
<balz> okay
<balz> i only had EXTRA_ARGS="--verbose"  so i added important,general,idle,channel
<balz> saved
<Greybeard> then start mythbackend again
<balz> Greybeard started
<Greybeard> then try to change channels again and see if there are any interesting messages in the backend log
<balz> okay
<balz> okay... hang on. let me get my charger
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> channel up is... fast forwarding?
<Greybeard> huh?
<balz> when i hit channel up, it's skipping back to a previous point in the program...
<Greybeard> which mode are you in?
<Greybeard> Live TV or watching a recording?
<balz> I'm getting tihs message over and over again:  WriteAudio:  buffer underun and NVP:  prebuffering pause
<Greybeard> audio's not working yet, right?
<balz> wait i got it no
<balz> i think it was set on fast forward
<balz> oh. i have this show scheduled to record... maybe that's why?
<Greybeard> while watching a recording up and down arrows seek
<balz> aaah that's why
<Greybeard> while in Live TV, they select channel
<Greybeard> so, which mode were you in?
<balz> well right now my tuner is recording aqua teen hunger force
<balz> so i guess i was watching a recording?
<Greybeard> from the main menu, you can select either "Live TV" or "Watch Recordings"
<Greybeard> however, if you hit the record button while in Live mode it'll switch to watching mode
<balz> right
<balz> can you switch back from watching mode by hitting the same button?
<Greybeard> no
<balz> gotcha. okay hang on one second please. sorry
<Greybeard> I think you might be able to cancel recording in the menu
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> or you can cancel it by hitting right arrow in the watch recordings menu
<balz> okay let me cancel this ...
<balz> sorry i had something on the stove
<Greybeard> yeah, I did too
<Greybeard> it burned; I haven't done that in a long time
<balz> haha that's the worse
<Greybeard> it's mostly edible
<balz> Greybeard:  real quick:  what's the path to the lirc config file?
<Greybeard> for the remote?
<balz> yeah
<Greybeard> /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<Greybeard> you probably should use the keyboard until you're sure MythTV is working right, then figure out the remote buttons
<balz> oh yeah. it was just something unrelated
<balz> okay every time i try to change the channel with chan +/- i get this:  QDateTime::fromString: Parameter out of range
<Greybeard> hmmm
<Greybeard> that's very odd
<Greybeard> maybe try changing themes
<balz> yeah seems like it
<Greybeard> it could be a bug in the theme
<balz> what would that mean as far as fixing it?
<Greybeard> I don't know
<Greybeard> I don't think I've encountered your problem before and I haven't edited themes much
<Greybeard> you just did a normal install from the Mythbuntu 8.04 CD, right?
<balz> yeah
<balz> and i installed the MCEUSB driver for the MCE remtoe
<Greybeard> yeah, I have that one too
<Greybeard> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/59160?search_string=QDateTime%3A%3AfromString%3A Parameter out of range;#59160
<Greybeard> so, maybe it doesn't have anything to do with a theme
<Greybeard> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/engine?list=mythtv&do=search_results&search_forum=forum_1&search_string=QDateTime%3A%3AfromString%3A+Parameter+out+of+range&search_type=AND
<Greybeard> it looks like quite a few people have had similar problems
<balz> yeah... any fix?
<Greybeard> one guy says run mythfilldatabase
<Greybeard> but you just did that
<balz> right
<balz> that's a pain though...
<Greybeard> did it take a long time the first time?
<balz> mythfill database?
<balz> yes
<balz> Argh... this sucks...
<Greybeard> what's happening now?
<balz> well more of the same
<Greybeard> it sounds like this might be some kind of inconsistency in the database
<Greybeard> it could be that MythTV got confused by the order you did things or something
<balz> i'm not sure what you mean
<Greybeard> since you don't have any valuable data yet, it might be worth it to start from scratch again and do the setup in a more straightforward order
<balz> reinstall you mean?
<Greybeard> I don't know the nature of the problem, but a number of people on the list mentioned it going away after restarting things or running mythtv or doing other things to the database
<Greybeard> only reinstall the MythTV MySQL database
<balz> yeah that's cool
<balz> everything else like MCEUSB will be intact?
<Greybeard> yeah, it should be
<balz> alright let's do it =)
<Greybeard> "sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-database" should wipe it out I think
<Greybeard> after doing that, make sure nothing's in /var/lib/mysql
<Greybeard> then do "sudo aptitude install mythtv-database"
<balz> done
<Greybeard> so, mythtv-database recreated the database from scratch?
<balz> Greybeard:  is that it?
<balz> seems like it. it even asked me if other frontends were going to exist
<Greybeard> then, you'll need to run mythtv-setup to set up the tuner and listing source
<Greybeard> this time, try to do it in order from top to bottom
<Greybeard> I have no idea if that matters, but it might
<balz> mythtv-setup command not found...
<Greybeard> ok, it must have been uninstalled too
<balz> ugh...
<balz> aptitude install mythtv-setup?
<Greybeard> sudo aptitude install mythtv should pull everything in
<Greybeard> "sudo aptitude install mythtv"
<balz> yeah that seems to have done it
<thatdood> using mythbuntu 8.04.1, will installing the svn version of mythtv break anything?
<balz> okay. start the frontend now?
<Greybeard> quite possibly
<Greybeard> yeah, if everything in mythtv-setup is done
<Greybeard> it already did mythfilldatabase
<Greybeard> ?
<Greybeard> only run SVN if you're willing to spend a lot of time
<thatdood> lovely
<Greybeard> I ran it for a while, but I got tired of how much it took to keep up, so I went back
<balz> I really can't start it now...
<Greybeard> start what?
<balz> the frontend... odd
<balz> louist@server:~$ sudo mythfrontend
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:07.524 Using runtime prefix = /usr, libdir = /usr/lib
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.059 XScreenSaver support enabled
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.059 DPMS is disabled.
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.060 Empty LocalHostName.
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.060 Using localhost value of server
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.074 New DB connection, total: 1
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.074 Unable to connect to database!
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.074 Driver error was [1/2002]:
<balz> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<balz> Database error was:
<balz> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Greybeard> is mysql running?
<balz> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<balz> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:08.125 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<balz> Query was:
<balz> SELECT NULL;
<balz> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<balz> ................................................................................
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.355 UPnPautoconf() - No UPnP backends found
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.355 No UPnP backends found
<Greybeard> pgrep -l mysqld
<teprrr> erm? pastebin?
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.360 Primary screen 0.
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.360 Using screen 0, 1024x768 at 0,0
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.362 Switching to square mode (blue)
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.414 Using the Qt painter
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.415 lirc init success using configuration file: /home/louist/.mythtv/lircrc
<balz> 2008-08-19 01:02:10.416 JoystickMenuClient Error: Joystick disabled - Failed to read /home/louist/.mythtv/joystickmenurc
<balz> ooh sorry about that
<teprrr> but apparently mysql isn't running, yes
<balz> how do i check?
<balz> teprrr:  yeah sorry. forgot
<Greybeard> nothing will work very well if it can't connect to the database
<Greybeard> run /etc/init.d/mysql start
<balz> aah. so /etc/init.d/mysql-server start?
<balz> gotcha okay
<balz> same output
<Greybeard> same as what?
<balz> the one i just posted
<Greybeard> is mysql running now?
<balz> i think so. let me check
<balz> louist@server:~$ pgrep -l mysqld
<balz> 17382 mysqld_safe
<balz> 20069 mysqld_safe
<balz> 20108 mysqld
<balz>  
<balz> so yes?
<Greybeard> maybe the password didn't get changed
<balz> it promted me for a password
<balz> a new one
<balz> sorry let me rephrase that
<Greybeard> try connecting with "mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg"
<balz> when i installed myth, it asked me to define a password
<balz> access denied for user mythtv@localhost password=yes
<balz> the user should be louist though
<Greybeard> well, mythtv is probably using the mythtv use
<Greybeard> user
<balz> how do i fix that?
<Greybeard> "/etc/mythtv/mysql.txt" holds the values MythTV uses
<Greybeard> try using those values to connect manually
<balz> got it. it's still using the old password
<balz> uhh... or not
<balz> maybe a complete reinstall is in order...
<Greybeard> the mythtv-database package should have created a MySQL user called mythtv
<balz> it did
<Greybeard> so, can you connect to database mythconverg as user mythtv?
<balz> this is the whole error:  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<balz> no... oddly enough
<Greybeard> can you connect as the adminstrator?
<balz> is my command syntax right?  :   mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<Greybeard> right
<Greybeard> -u mythtv means connect as user mythtv
<balz> how would i connect as administrator?
<Greybeard> -p means prompt for a password
<Greybeard> you mentioned another user name a bit ago, which I assume is your administrator
<tgm4883_laptop> -u root
<Greybeard> you set a password for root, right?
<balz> ooh i was confused.  i was referring to my ubuntu account user name
<balz> yes
<Greybeard> right, they're completely separate
<balz> so afaik there's only one myth user
<Greybeard> what's "﻿louist" ?
<balz> louist is the login i use for this computer
<Greybeard> oh
<Greybeard> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0"
<Greybeard> root66
<tgm4883_laptop> quick poll.  If you have a script that would periodically run and update your mythvideo (scan for new movies, gather info on them) and it did this automatically.  How often would you want it to run
<balz> okay done
<Greybeard> so, now you've set a password for the mysql "root" user right?
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  I'd say hourly
<balz> Greybeard, yes
<Greybeard> now try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, yea I was thinking that too
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  i'd say at least 3 or four times daily, but it depends on how far in advance you tend to download movies
<balz> Greybeard, okay doing that now
<balz> Greybeard:  server is on localhost?
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, i'm thinking hourly.  It will skip movies that you already have info for
<Greybeard> yep
<Greybeard> if it's a combined machine, it's always localhost
<balz> thought so
<balz> name of MySQL administrator account... root?
<Greybeard> right
<balz> Greybeard:  now it's asking me for the administrator account's password... this is where i may have gotten mixed up
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> is this the password to the mysql database or my username?
<balz> as in my ubuntu username, louist
<balz> or the one i just defined a second ago?
<Greybeard> mysql doesn't know anything about the Ubuntu users
<balz> okay
<balz> okay done
<Greybeard> you should have just given MySQL a new password for administrator
<Greybeard> just because the user is called "root" doesn't mean it's the same account as the Ubuntu "root" account
<balz> i see. okay
<balz> thanks so much for helping me out by the way, i'm sure you're a busy person
<Greybeard> yeah, no problem
<Greybeard> I do need to go here pretty soon though
<balz> haha that's understandable
<balz> so from here, mythfill database or that mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg ?
<Greybeard> running mysql manually was just to verify the database settings
<Greybeard> if mythbackend, mythtv-setup, and mythfrontend can connect to the database, you shouldn't to do anything about it
<balz> oh okay. so from here i can just run the frontend?
<Greybeard> run mythtv-setup again to make sure those settings are still there
<balz> how do i export the display again?
<Greybeard> and make sure mythfilldatabase runs before trying TV again
<balz> i think i made a syntax error
<Greybeard> that should happen after you exit mythtv-setup
<balz> sudo export DISPLAY=:0  ?
<Greybeard> you don't need to use sudo
<balz> I'm getting this:
<balz> (zenity:21173): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Greybeard> yeah, ignore it
<Greybeard> it's just a warning
<Greybeard> Gtk is very noisy
<balz> wait got it
<balz> no UPnP backends found
<Greybeard> yeah, ignore that too
<balz> it cannot login to database...
<Greybeard> what can't?
<balz> mythtv-setup
<Greybeard> was a new mythtv user created when you reconfigured mythtv-database
<Greybeard> ?
<balz> i don't believe so
<Greybeard> can you log in as the admin using "mysql -u root -p" ?
<balz> yes
<balz> i'm in
<Greybeard> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/passwords.html
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> SET PASSWORD FOR 'mythtv'@'%' = PASSWORD('password');
<Greybeard> put the new password in the quotes
<balz> okay... i got '->' as the output
<Greybeard> ok, the password should be changed now
<balz> okay
<balz> so now i restart mythtv-setup?
<Greybeard> make sure the same password you just set is in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<balz> how do i exit mysql in the terminal?
<Greybeard> \q
<balz> it's different...
<balz> well different from the one it had me make when i reset mysql a few mintues ago
<Greybeard> well, the point is that you just set the password for the mysql user and that password has to be in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> it doesn't matter what it used to be; you know what it is now
<balz> aaah... okay
<balz> jeez i should have been able to figure that out
<balz> sorry my head is a freaking strainer sometimes
<Greybeard> yeah, it's ok
<balz> okay fixed it
<Greybeard> so, now mythtv-setup and the rest should be able to connect
<balz> still not working... whaat?
<balz> it's aksing me a question... "Cannot login to database?"
<Greybeard> "ls -lh ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt"
<Greybeard> that should be a symbolic link to /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> if it's different, that's where the confusion is
<balz> mmk i typed it in
<Greybeard> does it have an arrow pointing to /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<balz> yes
<Greybeard> and you can connect with the mysql command using the username and password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<balz> yes
<balz> wait... in that file i have DBUserName=n
<balz> and DBPassword=y ... that's it
<Greybeard> well, AFAIK the mythtv programs should be looking in either ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt or /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> yeah, that needs to be mythtv
<balz> and then i have DBName=no and DBType=QMYSQL3
<Greybeard> something got confused
<Greybeard> DBName should be mythconverg
<balz> dbtype okay?  and dbpassword is my password?
<Greybeard> I don't know about dbtype
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> I have DBHostName, DBHostPing, DBUserName, DBPassword in mine
<balz> weird
<Greybeard> DBHostName=localhost
<Greybeard> DBHostPing=no
<Greybeard> DBUserName=mythtv
<Greybeard> DBName=mythconverg
<Greybeard> DBPassword=something
<balz> ugh. yeah it's shot
<balz> no worries though. i'll just reinstall it
<Greybeard> yeah, that might be easier at this point
<balz> i have my essential config files backed up (except mysql, of course)
<Greybeard> but those values I just gave you should do it
<balz> well i'll try that real quick
<Greybeard> with your password of course
<balz> out of curiostiy, how do you know so much about linux and myth?
<Greybeard> just messing around with them for years
<balz> well damn. how many years/
<Greybeard> I've been using GNU/Linux on and off for about ten years and MythTV for about three
<balz> oh wow. yeah that would certainly help
<balz> i've been routinely using ubuntu for about 1 year
<balz> less actually
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> i first tooled around with it about 2 years ago
<balz> well i'm going to go to bed. thanks a buch for the help
<Greybeard> yeah, I hope you can figure it out
<balz> it actually did clear a few things up for me, so hopefully round 2 will be a little easier
<Greybeard> yeah, sometimes it just takes a couple of tries
<balz> yeah i should be able to. at the very least i can store my dvd collection on it, which is cool
<Greybeard> yeah, convenient
<balz> and if i'm out a hundred bucks for the pvr... well that was part of the risk, you know?
<balz> alright. take care, thanks again
<Greybeard> yeah, that's not bad
<Greybeard> yep, talk to you later
<doermann> I installed mythbuntu over Ubuntu 8.04.  I have been having problems with my configuration.  I am trying to setup myth via the frontend.  When I open myth I get the config wizard that first throws an error saying there is no uPnP backend.  It then goes to a database configuration screen.  The database configuration seems pretty straightforward... the server is localhost, port 3306, I created a database called mythconverg, a
<doermann> nd I know that I have the right username and password... however when I hit finish it says it cannot ping the address... when I ping localhost from the terminal it works just fine... I'm pretty confused...
<liri> again about my issues with the nvidia driver install for my geforce2 mx/mx400 video card
<liri> even though I specify nvidia as the driver and add the module "glx" to xorg.conf it seems that Xorg does some probing and concludes the motherboard chipset is Vesa compatible and loads that driver instead of Nvidia
<liri> it later complains that it failed to load the GLX extension "compatible nvidia driver for X was not found"
<doermann> I have also tried to reconfigure using: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<doermann> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common on the backend
<doermann> Ok... in case anyone is following... I went into phpMyAdmin and made sure the mythconverg database existed and that the user mythtv existed and had the right privileges... when I now try and start the frontend it says "Cannot login to database?"
<doermann> Any suggestions?
<doermann> Terminal Output:
<doermann> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.182 Writing settings file /root/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.183 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.191 Unable to connect to database!
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.191 Driver error was [1/2002]:
<doermann> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<doermann> Database error was:
<doermann> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<doermann> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<doermann> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.241 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<doermann> Query was:
<doermann> SELECT NULL;
<doermann> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.292 Cannot login to database?
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.292 Cannot login to database?
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.411 Primary screen 0.
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.411 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.412 Switching to square mode (blue)
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.446 Using the Qt painter
<doermann> mythtv: could not open config file /root/.lircrc
<doermann> mythtv: No such file or directory
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.446 Failed to read lirc config /root/.lircrc for mythtv
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.447 JoystickMenuClient Error: Joystick disabled - Failed to read /root/.mythtv/joystickmenurc
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.699 DB Error (Clear setting):
<doermann> Query was:
<doermann> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:23.700 DB Error (SaveSettingOnHost query failure: ):
<doermann> Query was:
<doermann> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:49.743 User cancelled database configuration
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:49.751 Deleting UPnP client...
<doermann> 2008-08-19 01:04:50.161 Failed to init MythContext, exiting.
<tgm4883_laptop_> I have a suggestion
<tgm4883_laptop_> it's pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop_> that dude should try it
<tgm4883_laptop> and he should have quit
<tgm4883_laptop> cause it makes people like me mad
<doermann> Oh... and now that I have restarted my box it is back to the old problem of not being able to ping the server...
<doermann> Is this all because I don't have the uPnP backend installed?
<doermann> I am using XAMPP by the way (if that makes a difference)
<MythbuntuGuest85> hi
<MythbuntuGuest85> does anyone know why mythtv comes up with no upnp backend found when i start the backend? iv used the details from the mysql.txt
<MythbuntuGuest85> this place is my last hope
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: manage to get the password sorted?
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, password?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: for the server to upload alpha 5
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, ah
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, alpha 4 was the one that needed uploading
<tgm4883_laptop> we are good now :)
<andy_js_> Hi, I'm setting up seperate mythtv frontends and backends.  The backend is on a server and the front ends are on some htpcs.
<andy_js_> My question is:  When I "import" a dvd, will it get ripped onto the backend, or locally on the front end?
<tgm4883_laptop> andy_js_, IIRC it will get ripped to the local mythvideo directory
<tgm4883_laptop> now if that happens to be an NFS share, then it will be on whichever system that share is from
<andy_js_> Cheers, that is an excellent point.
<andy_js_> That brings me to my second question.  Mythtv supposedly has support for sharing via UPNP.
<andy_js_> Is the UPNP server implemented in the backend or frontends.
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> backend
<andy_js_> (sounds stupid I know, but I just wanted to make sure)
<tgm4883_laptop> no question is stupid
<tgm4883_laptop> unless i answer it, and you ask it again
<andy_js_> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> then you feel the wrath of Zinn
<andy_js_> And if I record tv using a local tv tuner, that is stored in the backend right?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes.....
<tgm4883_laptop> note, you can have multiple backends with tuners
<tgm4883_laptop> one will be the master
<andy_js_> so I can have tuners on the backend machine and the front ends?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, technically you would have a slave backend on your frontend machines as well
<andy_js_> This is great for me, I would prefer to just have lots of tuners in the backend.
<li__> I have a Geforce2 MX/MX400 video card, I installed nvidia-glx proprietary driver and ran nvidia-xconfig, after which when the LCD screen connected to the VGA port is working FINE (i.e: no problems loading the driver) but when I set it for the SVideo output it won't work - either the driver is not recognized and I get "ubuntu in low-graphics mode" or the screen is blank. any ideas?
<Greybeard> what's in the Xorg log when that happens?
<liri> after a mythbuntu install, I don't have mythbackend running
<liri> as long as the frontend works I don't really care about it but I'd like to enable the telnet interface. is that related to mythtvbackend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-20
<tearor> hi
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<tearor> okay, i've got an "!!! Unknown header type 7f" error in lspci in my new assembled mythbuntu-pc
<tearor> the card works fine in my other machine
<tearor> satelco easywatch dvb-c
<tearor> i've read something about eeprom_fix, is that the way to fix it?
<tgm4883_laptop> no idea
<tearor> i already changed the pci slot and everything
<tgm4883_laptop> never seen that error before
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't use dvb-c cards either
<tgm4883_laptop> but if I had to guess
<tearor> yeah i thing it's a problem of all budget cards...
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, that would sound like a reasonable fix, provided that you didn't just need to load firmware for it
<tearor> the firmware was loaded after the first few boots- without any good reason it stopped working
<tearor> that's why i think it's a eeprom (whatever that is) problem
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, nothing in computers is random
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i don't think it's the eeprom from that description
<tgm4883_laptop> but like I said, I don't know
<tearor> okay thank you
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe someone more knowledgable on that will stop by
<tearor> i'm googeling a bit more
<tearor> and idle
<mb15432> is there a document that tells you how to go through the initial setup of mythbuntu using the alternate install cd?
<mb15432> I seem to have messed up the database portion of it, and I don't see the section covering that in the users guide I downloaded.
<mb15432> Installation Manual I mean.
<squish102> can mythbuntu install on an LVM?
<kernel_ghost> guys is it ok to upgrade from mythbuntu 7.10 to 8.04, no showstoppers?
<kernel_ghost> I know on the website it says just follow the standard release upgrade instructions, but is there anything else to be aware of
<squish102> kernel_ghost u use a remote?
<kernel_ghost> squish102:  yes
<squish102> let me know how it goes ;)
<kernel_ghost> squish102: whys that
<squish102> i did that upgrade, no big showstoppers other than for the life of me, i cannot get my remote working again after that
<kernel_ghost> squish102:  ahh ok
<squish102> in retrospect, i probably should have left a perfectly working 7.10
<squish102> but sometimes you get drawn into upgrading
<kernel_ghost> i have good reasons to upgrade, this is the oldest unit in a 4 mythbox setup, and i want to connect it in with the rest
<superm1> squish102, yeah it can
<superm1> but you need to use the alternate disk to do so
<kernel_ghost> ?
<squish102> superm1?
<superm1> <squish102> can mythbuntu install on an LVM?
<squish102> oh, thanks superm1
<kernel_ghost> moment of truth people, doing mythbuntu 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade, if something dies I'm coming in here with an ak47
<kernel_ghost> 1m 48s for package downloads to complete..
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have mythtv insatlled on ubuntu, I have everything working except, for some reason the audio is terrible, I have the audio going from audio out ( Sabrent SBT-tv tuner) to my audio in ( audigy 2 ), before it will work i have to mute and unmute pcm capture several times, and i will either get a really bad echo, or really horrible sound quality
 * tgm4883_laptop gathers bulletproof vest and A4M1
<Greybeard> maybe you have the sound card looping sound through itself as well as MythTV playing
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, see thats kinda what i thought, but i dont know how you would fix that
<Greybeard> turn off the playback of line int
<Greybeard> line-in
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, its actually going through the mic port, so yeah that is muted, nm that isnt the problem
<Greybeard> mic probably isn't ideal anyway
<Greybeard> the level could be wrong, as it could be applying pre-amplification
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, I have an audigy 2, I at least THOUGHT the port next to it was the input, however when i plug it into that port I get no audio
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, one thing i thought about trying was plugging it into my onboard audio, however I dont think that it will work while the audigy 2 is enabled
<Greybeard> why not?
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, im not sure, I know it should, but it wont
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, the onbaord is listed as HDA Intel
<Greybeard> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, neither speakers nor headphones work through it
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, it did work initially however, before i installed the audigy 2
<ajhtiredwolf> Im not sure, what do you think?
<Greybeard> I have no idea
<Greybeard> I don't know enough about your system or the nature of the problem
<ajhtiredwolf> Do you think you could offer some advice if I gave you more information?
<Greybeard> quite possibly
<Greybeard> first, I think you should connect something to line in, rather than microphone in
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, il give it a try, however I wasnt able to get audio from line in, hold on one moment
<ajhtiredwolf> Grey alright it is now connected to line in,
<Greybeard> can you hear it coming out of the speakers?
<ajhtiredwolf> There is an audio out jack from the tv card, i have a wire running from ther eto the audio in on the Audigy 2
<ajhtiredwolf> Nope i can't
<ajhtiredwolf> Line2 and Line-in are both unmuted on the mixer
<Greybeard> playback or recording?
<ajhtiredwolf> Play back, lin-in actually doesnt show up on recording
<ajhtiredwolf> Online lin2 capture, which is unmuted
<ajhtiredwolf> only line 2 capture*
<Greybeard> well, you're going to need to figure out the right jack to to plug into so that you can hear it coming out of the speakers
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, I think I might not have a line-in, I think that my only option on the audigy is the microhpone
<Greybeard> I doubt it
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hang on one sec, let me show you what it looks like
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Soundblaster_Audigy2_ZS.jpg
<ajhtiredwolf> I was assuming that the line in jack is the one directly left of the digital out jack
<ajhtiredwolf> and right of the microphone jack
<Greybeard> that's where a manual might come in handy
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, haha, well the only port that isnt being used
<ajhtiredwolf> is the one im talkinga bout
<ajhtiredwolf> and the digital out jack
<ajhtiredwolf> the rest are for my speakers
<ajhtiredwolf> and those I KNOW are setup correctly
<Greybeard> some of these cards can use the same jack for two different functions I think
<Greybeard> some may be software switchable between analog and digital
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hold on a moment, let me check, i dont have the manual as i bought this years ago but i'll google it
<Greybeard> man, creative's model names are confusing
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, yeah... great boards though, they sound fantastic
<Greybeard> they don't even list an Audigy 2 ZS on their support page
<Greybeard> yeah, the quality's OK
<Greybeard> I've had a number of Creative boards
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, well the ZS is a limited edition and its kinda old
<Greybeard> I'm using an Audigy 4 something right now, but it's quite different from yours
<ajhtiredwolf> I was going to get a 4, but i really didnt see a difference between 2 and 4, the Xi-fi's have quite a big difference though
<ajhtiredwolf> The quality is outstanding, however their are HUGE problems iwth those boards
<ajhtiredwolf> Driver issues and parts going bad
<Greybeard> there's probably very little difference except for the plugs on it
<Greybeard> Linux calls my Audigy 4 an Audigy 2, so I think there's very little difference inside
<ajhtiredwolf> Trust me, you can hear the difference :P, but its not worth it, they are horribly built, really too bad
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah aud 4 and 2, but the Xi-fi truly is superior
<ajhtiredwolf> well actually, screw this, this isnt worth it, woudl you mind helping me try and get the hda intel to work?
<Greybeard> huh?
<ajhtiredwolf> The line-in on that is marked
<Greybeard> I don't have any experience with Intel audio
<Greybeard> but if you take out the Creative card, it should just work
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, but then i lose my speakers :p cant plug them into the intel
<Greybeard> why not?
<ajhtiredwolf> 6 speaker surround sound
<ajhtiredwolf> one speaker port onbaord
<Greybeard> wow, cheap board
<ajhtiredwolf> lol it is an onboard
<ajhtiredwolf> ok hang on
<ajhtiredwolf> something weird is going on
<Greybeard> my Via boards have 6 or 8 channels on board
<ajhtiredwolf> ok so im talking to someone on skype right?
<ajhtiredwolf> they can hear my tv
<ajhtiredwolf> and its plugged into what i thought was the line in on the audigy
<Greybeard> because it's plugged into the mic in
<ajhtiredwolf> nope
<Greybeard> you said it was mic
<ajhtiredwolf> it WAS plugged into that
<ajhtiredwolf> but i plugged it into the one next to the mic
<ajhtiredwolf> i dont hear anything
<ajhtiredwolf> but i guess he can hear it
<ajhtiredwolf> Thats kinda weird isnt it ?
<Greybeard> well, it's plugged into whichever input Skype is capturing from
<ajhtiredwolf> sorry * ventrilo*
<ajhtiredwolf> Haha great, and ventrilo doesnt tell me
<ajhtiredwolf> So basically, i think that is the line in, but for somereason line-in doesnt show up on the mixer options in recording
<ajhtiredwolf> but im thinking that it SHOULD
<Greybeard> well, first get it working for playback
<ajhtiredwolf> alrighty, well he can hear it hmm...
<ajhtiredwolf> i dont have anyhting muted
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, lets try this
<ajhtiredwolf> AHH!
<ajhtiredwolf> I found it, analog mix
<Greybeard> yeah, there are lots of settings
<Greybeard> sometimes you just have to experiment with them all
<ajhtiredwolf> Yeah.. the audigy has too many hah
<Greybeard> all emu10k1-based ones do
<ajhtiredwolf> Ok, well this is progress so great,
<ajhtiredwolf> so now, how do i figure out which dev/whateve that is for myth?
<Anusien> I'm about to run mythtv config for the first time; if I don't do it now, how much harder is to add a TV Capture card later?
<Greybeard> I'm not sure what you mean
<Greybeard> Anusien: you can add cards later
<ajhtiredwolf> alrighty, so in the setup for myth, there is a place to select which audio dev/*inputnumberhere* to use
<ajhtiredwolf> do i just have to guess the number?
<Greybeard> well, in ALSA, inputs are named, not numbered
<Greybeard> I'm not that familiar with capturing audio in MythTV
<Greybeard> I have MPEG2 encoder and ATSC receiver cards, so I haven't had to do that with MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hang on let me look at it so i can show you exactly what im talking about ;)
<Greybeard> OK, I finally found the diagram for all the connectors on your card
<Greybeard> http://support.creative.com/manuals/download.aspx?nDownloadId=7127&prodName=Audigy 2 ZS & Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Users Guide English
<Greybeard> I had to install xchm to view it
<Greybeard> Line in is second from the top
<Greybeard> next to digital out
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, yep thats the one i have :0
<Greybeard> and you don't hear that coming out of the speakers?
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, no i do now, i unmuted the aux thing it i hear it now
<ajhtiredwolf> ok this is what i meant
<ajhtiredwolf> in mythtv, under mythsetup
<Greybeard> ok, good
<ajhtiredwolf> under Capture Cards setup
<Greybeard> make sure it's muted when you're using MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf> there is an option that says Audio device: /dev/dsp1 is what its set to now
<ajhtiredwolf> now, how do i set the audio to aux?
<Greybeard> you're using the emu10k1 ALSA driver, right?
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, im suing also thats all i know, how would i check that?
<Greybeard> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Greybeard> I have:
<Greybeard> 0 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Audigy 4 [SB0610]
<Greybeard>                       Audigy 4 [SB0610] (rev.0, serial:0x10211102) at 0xa000, irq 19
<ajhtiredwolf>  2 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]
<ajhtiredwolf>                       Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] (rev.4, serial:0x20021102) at 0xd000,
<ajhtiredwolf> and a few others
<Greybeard> how many others?
<ajhtiredwolf>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<ajhtiredwolf>                       HDA Intel at 0xe5200000 irq 16
<ajhtiredwolf>  1 [SAA7134        ]: SAA7134 - SAA7134
<ajhtiredwolf>                       saa7130[0] at 0xe5105000 irq 20
<ajhtiredwolf>  2 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]
<ajhtiredwolf>                       Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] (rev.4, serial:0x20021102) at 0xd000, irq 19
<ajhtiredwolf>  3 [U0x46d0x8d7    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8d7
<ajhtiredwolf>                       USB Device 0x46d:0x8d7 at usb-0000:00:1d.2-1, full speed
<ajhtiredwolf> Normally id paste bin but no one else is talking, hope you dont mind :p
<Greybeard> the ﻿SAA7134 is your TV capture card, right?
<ajhtiredwolf> correct
<Greybeard> so, you don't need to mess with any cables
<ajhtiredwolf> whatcha mean?
<Greybeard> MythTV can record from the capture card's sound device
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, unfortunately that cards sound capture doesnt work
<Greybeard> why not?
<ajhtiredwolf> not sure, but ive googled it, and all the threads ive seen on it all end in ( just do audio out to your sound card)
<Greybeard> which card is it?
<Anusien> I want MythTV to be able to see and stream video and audio that I already have on my hard drive.  DO I just move that media to its directories (/var/lib/mythtv/videos for example) or is there another way to do it?
<ajhtiredwolf> sabrent SBT-tvfm
<Greybeard> Anusien: the MythVideo plugin can use it that way
<ajhtiredwolf> trust me, ive done very extensive searching :p
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> well, you'll need to use the ALSA device name for MythTV to capture
<ajhtiredwolf> ok I think that is sbd1
<ajhtiredwolf> but how do i select which input to use?
<Greybeard> in a mixer like alsamixer
<Anusien> Greybeard: For both audio and video?
<Greybeard> Anusien: there's also the MythMusic plugin for playing music
<Greybeard> I'm not sure what MythVideo will do with audio files
<Anusien> :P  I think I found the appropriate pages on the wiki, so thanks.  (Looks like I can just add :/home/anusien/Video/ and it will find it!)
<Greybeard> yeah, basically
<Anusien> Too used to Windows land where that sort of thing is rather uncommon
<Greybeard> which sort of thing?
<Anusien> Where it asks for a directory and you can give it multiple
<Greybeard> ajhtiredwolf: "arecord -L" gives you the names of ALSA capture devices
<Greybeard> for instance, mine has "front:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0" as one of the capture devices
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, k one sec let me see if it works
<Greybeard> Anusien: btw, MythVideo doesn't automatically scan for new media, but it does have an option called "browse" or something that lets you just navigate the directory
<Anusien> Was about to ask something similar; I have the directories, but neither music (even after scanning for new media) nor video show the new files
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hmmm i see default:CARD=Audigy2
<ajhtiredwolf>     Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback
<ajhtiredwolf>     Default Audio Device
<Greybeard> looks good
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, everyhting else its listing is intel
<Greybeard> I think MythTV needs you to add ALSA: before any ALSA device name
<ajhtiredwolf> Soooo how do i tell myth to use the aux for sound?
<Greybeard> so, the whole string would be "﻿ALSA:﻿default:CARD=Audigy2"
<Greybeard> I don't know if MythTV can select inputs
<Greybeard> you probably have to do that with a mixer program like alsamixer
<Anusien> Directory to hold music: /var/lib/mythtv/music/:/home/anusien/music/ <-- that directory has a directory full of directories with the structure Arist\Album\Songs.mp3  So then I select Music Manager and Scan for New Music, and I don't see it in "Play Music"
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, where would i put that in? the ALSA:﻿default:CARD=Audigy2
<Greybeard> that's the audio capture device
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmmm it wont let me change it to that
<ajhtiredwolf> what the.. it wont mechange it period, hang on a sec
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-7.html has more details
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah there is a list under Audio devices
<ajhtiredwolf> dev/dsp zero through three
<ajhtiredwolf> it will only let me select one of those
<Greybeard> you sure you can't type something?
<ajhtiredwolf> i can
<ajhtiredwolf> but after i hit finnish
<ajhtiredwolf> it will go back to whatever it was before
<ajhtiredwolf> it was working with the mic on dsp
<ajhtiredwolf> 0
<ajhtiredwolf> and the mic is on the audigy, so that is probably right
<ajhtiredwolf> Now i just need to tell it to use aux
<Greybeard> the Audigy 2 is the third ALSA card, so it seems odd it would be mapped to /dev/dsp0
<ajhtiredwolf> *shrug* :-P
<Anusien> Greybeard: I think I configured MythMusic right (set directory to /var/lib/mythtv/music/:/home/anusien/music/) and I did Scan for New Music, but when I select Play Music I still see no songs.  Any ideas please?
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hmmm cant seem to get it to work though
<ajhtiredwolf> Yeah none of those worked with aux
<ajhtiredwolf> or played the aux
<Greybeard> sorry
<Greybeard> well, if you can't type the device in, you'll have to figure out which /dev/dsp device is the Audigy card
<ajhtiredwolf> and your not sure how to tell myth which input to use?
<ajhtiredwolf> im pretty sure its 0
<Greybeard> I'll say it for a third time: use alsamixer
<ajhtiredwolf> because it was working with the mic when i put it on 0
<ajhtiredwolf> ohhh, im sorry ithought you meant someone else
<ajhtiredwolf> sorry i was misunderstanding you
<Greybeard> http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-7.html
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, il keep working on this, hey thanks allot for your help Greybeard your a hell of a guy ;)
<Greybeard> you're welcome
<Greybeard> I haven't configured a simple capture card like you have with MythTV, so I'm not sure of all the pitfalls
<ajhtiredwolf> Im strongly considering getting one that can do audio processing on its own, but i dont know which ones would work good in linux
<Greybeard> I have a couple of PVR-x50s that work pretty well
<ajhtiredwolf> Pricey?
<Greybeard> yeah, quite a bit more than the basic capture cards
<ajhtiredwolf> This one was 19$ haha
<ajhtiredwolf> and free shipping! :p
<Greybeard> pvr-150, PC Components, Satellite Cable TV items on eBay.com <http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&amp;_trksid=m37.l1311&amp;satitle=pvr-150&amp;category0=>
<Greybeard> it looks like it would be about $45
<ajhtiredwolf> Id probably be looking in the 100$ market
<Anusien> Newegg has some nice ones from hauppage
<ajhtiredwolf> Anusien, thats where i was looking, all the reviews said ( doesnt work well in linux)
<ajhtiredwolf> couldnt find a single one that said differently :\
<Anusien> I think I saw one that has two tuners (one HD one regular) and I think hardware encoding
<Anusien> :(
<Greybeard> which card?
<ajhtiredwolf> All the ones i looked at via newegg
<ajhtiredwolf> i looked at all the top sellers
<Greybeard> the HVR-1600 and HVR-1800 seem to be poor choices on Linux currently
<Anusien> Greybeard: so I had the directory as /var/lib/mythtv/music/:/home/anusien/music/ and that didn't work.  But when I restored it to just /var/lib/mythtv/music, it could find an mp3 I dropped into that directory.  So what is the syntax for multiple directories?
<Greybeard> I think they do need to be separated with ":"
<Anusien> I had that, and it didn't work.  but when I took the second directory off, it did!
<Anusien> as of jan 13, 2008 mythmusic didn't allow multiple directories! (http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-commits/2008-January/036255.html) has that changd?
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, oh hey one thing im guessing wont be possible to get working, but thought id ask, know anything about getitng remoate controls to work?
<ajhtiredwolf> This tuner came iwth one
<Anusien> Greybeard: I think I found the answer.  It appears MythMusic doesn't allow multiple directories, but someone suggested dropping a link in the MythMusic directory to whatever directories you want to search; this appears to be working
<Greybeard> yeah, it looks like MythMusic doesn't do multiple directories
<Greybeard> MythVideo does though
<Greybeard> yeah, use symlinks
<Greybeard> wolf: are  you using Mythbuntu?
<Anusien> So I've done some googling and wiki surfing, and I can't find a lot of information on this; what sort of things do I have to do to config upnp?
<Greybeard> I know next to nothing about UPNP, since I've never used it
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, I believe so, i used apt-get install mythtv to install it
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, thats fine, just thought id ask :)
<Anusien> supposedly it *just works*
 * Anusien turns on the xbox hesitantly
<Greybeard> well, the Mythbuntu install CD installs MythTV automatically
<Greybeard> it has the ability to configure some remotes
<ajhtiredwolf> yar it installed automatically, im pretty sure that it is the same package, i dont remember seeing remotes though
<Greybeard> mythbuntu-control-centre can configure some IR stuff
<ajhtiredwolf> ahh maybe i dont have mythbuntu then, its mythtv-insertcommand here
<ajhtiredwolf> I didnt install mythbuntu i think because it had one star rating on the package manager
<Greybeard> Mythbuntu is a distribution based on Ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> Ohhh nm :p
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.org/
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<Greybeard> follow the instructions there
<ajhtiredwolf> So it is its own desktop environment like gnome or kde?
<Greybeard> no, it's neither
<Greybeard> Mythbuntu is some packages in addition to the main MythTV ones and an installer CD
<Greybeard> but you can install it on an existing Ubuntu system
<Greybeard> the DE isn't very important to MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf> Alrighty, will  i need to remove my existing mythtv installation/
<Greybeard> no, you shouldn't need to remove anything
<ajhtiredwolf> Il check it out later, first i wanna get mythtv working ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> Thanks for the link though
<Greybeard> mythbuntu-control-centre might help you get MythTV working
<Anusien> Aaanyway, no luck with UPnP, I'll try back later.  Thanks for the help with MythMusic Greybeard
<Greybeard> sure
<Greybeard> I hardly use MythMusic
<Greybeard> it's not that great
<Anusien> I'm not likely to either
<Anusien> but my UPnP client is an xbox360, so I think it's probably a matter of getting it configured
<Greybeard> yeah, hopefully
<Anusien> I want it to have my music so I can stream to my xbox
<Greybeard> I don't have any such devices, so I have no experience with that
<Anusien> music playback is also far less complicated than video, so it's a good test
<Greybeard> PnP sounds like it shouldn't need configuration, but we all know how likely that is
<Anusien> I'm very new to MythTv so it's possible I just missed the config option to run it
<Anusien> but wiki and google content seems to be low on it, so it's either completely simple or deep deep magic
<Greybeard> yeah, it's not always trivial to get working
<ajhtiredwolf> Darn I dont see sabrent under the reomates
<ajhtiredwolf> remotes*
<Greybeard> I started using MythTV before Mythbuntu came along, so I configured things more manually
<ajhtiredwolf> Il try custom
<ajhtiredwolf> that is an option
<Anusien> anyway, thanks.  Will be back later
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy?highlight=(hardy)|(mythtv)
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hmm if i set the linein as the recording source then my mic wont work for ventrilo im thinking
<ajhtiredwolf> and skype
<ajhtiredwolf> Grrr you should be abel to tell myth which input you want to use for audio, that would make allot of sense
<Greybeard> I'm afraid I don't have any experience capturing audio with Myth
<Greybeard> but it is possible to use the alsa tools like alsamixer or amixer
<ajhtiredwolf> Oh hey thats reminds me
<Greybeard> and it's not a good idea to have MythTV sharing any devices with other apps
<ajhtiredwolf> not sure if you would know this
<Greybeard> MythTV expects to have full access
<ajhtiredwolf> before my capture card works, i always have to do rmmod saa7134 _also and rmmod saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> then sudo saa7134 CARD=50 tuner = 3 also=1
<ajhtiredwolf> can i tell it to do that manually on boot?
<Greybeard> sounds like you've got a screwy card
<ajhtiredwolf> Indeed it is
<Greybeard> sure, just put it in /etc/rc.local
<ajhtiredwolf> anywhere after the commented message?
<Greybeard> yeah
<Greybeard> run it manually to make sure it works
<ajhtiredwolf> sure i include the sudo?
<ajhtiredwolf> or just rmmod *enter stuff here*
<Greybeard> the script /etc/rc.local runs as root, so no sudo
<ajhtiredwolf> kk
<ajhtiredwolf> grrrr
<Greybeard> you may need to use full paths for the commands
<ajhtiredwolf> the howto you sent me tells me to change that audy device in mythsetup to ALSA:default and i still cant change it to anything else
<ajhtiredwolf> but dev/sbd1-3
<Greybeard> that would be a drive
<Greybeard> are you talking about a capture or playback device?
<ajhtiredwolf> The audio device
<Greybeard> I have ALSA:default for my playback device, but I don't need audio capture with my hardware
<ajhtiredwolf> im talking about in mythtv setup
<Greybeard> audio capture or playback device?
<ajhtiredwolf> capture
<Greybeard> so, you're talking about recording
<Greybeard> yeah, I don't know why it won't let you put whatever you want in there
<ajhtiredwolf> weird
<ajhtiredwolf>  I wonder if there is a config file where i can edit it manually
<Greybeard> no, that's all in the database
<Greybeard> maybe you can edit the database more directly
<Greybeard> I've used phpmyadmin
<ajhtiredwolf> ohh wait ive got an idea
<ajhtiredwolf> One sec
<ajhtiredwolf> Nope that didnt work either
<ajhtiredwolf> Ah well
<ajhtiredwolf> il work on it later, toodles
<Greybeard> ok, see you later
<rmf_> my movie descriptions no longer show up (instead saying simply "None"
<rmf_> any deas?
<rmf_> i am running mythbuntu 8.04, the latest packages
<webman> Hi, I have mythtv working pretty well for quite a while, but I have two channels that I can't get to work. I am in sydney Australia, and 7, 9, and 10 all work, but I can't get abc or sbs. Any hints on what to try/do to get the extra channels?
<beast> sup guys, anyone awake at this fine hour?
<beast> I have a noobish question for whomever may be so kind to answer -
<beast> how do I upload my own videos to mythbuntu?
<beast> i've been trying ftp...ssh....havn't been very successful
<beast> nevermind - problem resolved! LONG LIVE OPEN SOURCE!
<andy_js_> Does mythyv support FM tuners in the backend?
<liri> is the version currently available from myhtbuntu.com contains the functionality to stream flash videos off of mythweb?
<laga> liri: no. you'll need to enable the medibuntu repos and update ffmpeg at least.
<laga> also, it might only work for mpeg2 recordings
<MythbuntuGuest93> hey guys im having trouble here accessing shared files from a windows machine on the network
<vtvt> hi
<vtvt> need help unable to connect to upnp error still cant get it working :(..
<liri> laga: ahh thanks
<Anusien> Anyone have any experience setting up UPnP?  I think I'm just missing a port or a checkbox; I have music in my library, but my clients see no UPnP servers.
<videorechner> Hi I run a rather old PC with Mythbuntu, which works perfectly with DVDs I downloaded a Hancock trailer in 1080p .mkv is there a way to decode the movie before I want to see it? I dont mind if there is going to be a larger file than before and it takes a while to decode it.
<videorechner> I would prefer Windows software as the trailer is stored on a windows PC
<Anusien> Why do you want to decode it before seeing it?
<Greybeard> it would probably be a lot easier to download a lower resolution version of the trailer
<Anusien> So your problem is the mythbuntu machine can't keep up with the 1080p mkv?
<Anusien> in playback, or what?
<videorechner> I may got all some terms mixed up. Sorry. All I know is, that those new movies are something like packed to reduce their size, and it takes a lot performance to unpack them. So I thought: maybe I can unpack them before I try to watch them, so it looks smooth.
<videorechner> exactly
<Anusien> I don't think the problem is the way it's packed, but that 1080p mkv has a high bitrate (several Mbps)
<videorechner> a lower resolution wont do it, its not about the movie or the trailer it is about to show how full HD movies would look like
<Anusien> Why won't a lower resoltuion do it?
<Anusien> Like, are you trying to generate a raw video file or something like a high quality XVid video?
<videorechner> I can already size a dvd movie up to 1920x1080 and it doesnt look bad, I want to convince someone ;-)
<videorechner> I thought a raw video file could be played smooth
<Greybeard> you mean completely uncompressed?
<Greybeard> that'll take a much faster machine
<Anusien> Would it?  I'd think it would bottleneck the network more than the CPU
<videorechner> I thought about completely uncompressed
<videorechner> Gbit Ethernet
<Greybeard> scaling video from 720x480 up to 1920x1080 doesn't take any more CPU time than playing it at 720x480 because the video card does the scaling
<Anusien> I guess I just don't understand video all that well
<Greybeard> uncompressed video requires such huge data rates that it'll stress the CPU and network and disc
<videorechner> doesnt uncompressing videos stress the CPU even more?
<Greybeard> you could transcode the video to something your machine could play, but you may as well just download one already appropriately encoded
<Greybeard> well, go ahead and try it
<videorechner> what would be an appropriately encoded format?
<Anusien> wait, are you streaming the video from the windows machine?
<Greybeard> depends on your CPU
<videorechner> anusien smb share   greybeard athlon xp 2200+
<Anusien> No, what I'm asking is, what does the encoder have to work on windows?
<Greybeard> that CPU might be able to handle 720p encoded with MPEG4 ASP
<Anusien> btw videorechner, for a lot more information on this subject, try googling mkv slow
<videorechner> the file is on a windows pc so I thought it would be easier to modifiy the file at the windows PC thats why I asked for a windows program
<Greybeard> Matroska is a container format
<Greybeard> It can contain a wide variety of video and audio encodings
<Anusien> Greybeard: I know that, but it'll get you the right information.  Mastroka is generally used for hidef video, so you get a lot of people posting about the exact same problem
<Anusien> for example this thread has a lot of quality in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670339
<Greybeard> an Athlon XP 2200+ can't handle 1080p video no matter how it's encoded or packaged
<Greybeard> so, videorechner can't play the file he wants regardless of whether it's an MKV or not
<Greybeard> http://www.blackmagic-design.com/support/detail.asp?techID=30
<videorechner> though this is the sadest you said yet, at least I can work with this answer, thanks
<Greybeard> 1080p video would require about 119MB/s
<Greybeard> maybe only 95MB/s if it's at 24 fps
<Greybeard> so, 10Gb ethernet can't even handle it
<videorechner> btw I alway
<Greybeard> and few discs could
<videorechner> wrong button sry
<Greybeard> http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/hancock/ has several options
<Greybeard> at least the 480p one should work and maybe even the 720p one, but probably not the latter
<videorechner> I have the same problem mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695271&page=3 but using the command shown doesnt work for me: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Greybeard> why are you trying to connect to MySQL?
<videorechner> any ideas what went wrong? Greybeard thanks Ill have a look at t
<Greybeard> you probably used the wrong password
<videorechner> because running the backend setup always ends with an error message like that:"Cannot login to database?"
<Anusien> Yeah, that's the error MySQL gives when you give the wrong password
<Greybeard> MythTV should be connecting as user mythtv, not root
<Anusien> Greybeard: he's attempting to fix a problem with user permissions
<videorechner> the root password is needed for this command, isnt it?
<Anusien> Yes, but only for the other problem.
<Anusien> And my install at least set up the user permissions correctly by default
<Anusien> did you check the mythtv usernaame and password?
<Anusien> Did you check in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt to verify that information is correct?
<videorechner> how can I do that? its probably videorechner and the root password
<Greybeard> when did MythTV start complaining about not being able to connect?
<Anusien> check that file, and see what it's using for the username and password (you can also do this through the mythtv config).  Then try logging in and see if that works
<videorechner> ok I see it, what should the username be? mythtv or in my case videorechner (as the only user is called videorechner) what should be used as password? the same I use for videorechner?
<Greybeard> you may be confused by the fact that MySQL users, passwords and permissions are unrelated to Ubuntu ones
<Anusien> But yeah, let's back up.  What caused this problem?
<Greybeard> normally, you shouldn't have to mess with MySQL users at all
<Anusien> Yeah, I didn't even have to set mine.  I think MythTV config generated a random password for teh account
<videorechner> I dont know, everytime I boot up there comes this window for backend configuration and all I did was next next next as most didnt concern me, at the end it would say: cannot login to database and restart
<Anusien> That's all it says, is cannot login to the database?
<videorechner> yes
<Anusien> Then what made you identify with that thread in specific?
<Anusien> err in particular
<videorechner> when I try to start the frontend the same window appears again
<videorechner> comment number 13 on page 2
<Anusien> I'm looking at comment #6 on page 1 there by the way
<videorechner> sry I dont get what superm1 wants me to do
<Anusien> open up /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt.  At the beginning, you should see DBUserName= and DBPassword=
<videorechner> yes I can see them
<Anusien> try mysql -u that_username -p  You'll be prompted for a password, enter the one listed there
<videorechner> same error as before
<Anusien> okay, then that username and password is wrong!
<Greybeard> that's what MythTV was telling him
<Anusien> do you know your root mysql password?
<videorechner> yes
<Anusien> Greybeard: *shrug* I'm not an expert at this stuff, so I'm just filling in what I know.  I'd be happy to defer to your explanations (not trying to be snarky here)
<videorechner> I tried to do it as root but still the same error
<Greybeard> what I mean is that MythTV looks in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt to get the database connection parameters
<Greybeard> so, if you use the same ones manually, you should get the same result
<Anusien> well, I wasn't sure if there were other possibilities
<Greybeard> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database", which might reset the password
<Anusien> videorechner can you do mysql -u root -p and enter the root mysql password?
<Greybeard> automatic MySQL management scripts like that in mythtv-database use /etc/mysql/debian.cnf to connect as root
<Anusien> huh?
<videorechner> grrr
<Greybeard> that's where the parameters to connect as root ar
<Greybeard> are
<Anusien> ah
<Anusien> Well he said he knew the root password; if he can log in as root he can reset the mysql user password
<videorechner> i did the reconfiguration and was asked for a admin user and I typed in: root then I was asked to type in a new password for this user: 5 (for example) right after that I typed: mysql -u root -p  and was asked for the password: 5 and again I get this error
<jphillip> easier to reconfigure mythtv-database, but he still needs the mysql root password there
<jphillip> perhaps you don't know your mysql root password then
<videorechner> I always use the same password
<videorechner> i know its a risk. . .
<jphillip> well if you can't login with it via the mysql command line, then no you didn't
<jphillip> unless you managed to lock out the root account somehow
<jphillip> you can reconfigure mysql to set a new password, sudp dpkg-reconfigure mysql-common (I think)
<jphillip> might be mysql-server though
<Anusien> jphillip: Have you used mythtv's upnp server?
<jphillip> Anusien not by choice
<jphillip> I have dabbled with it though
<videorechner> no it says it cannot connect to a upnp server
<Anusien> jphillip: Do I have to do anything to turn it on
<Anusien> videorechner: If it can't log into MySQL, I'm not sure anything else will work
<jphillip> Anusien for other mythboxes or for other devices?
<Anusien> other devices.  I have an XBox 360, which is known to work with MythTV.  The XBox (and Nero's Showtime) both jsut don't see the mythtv upnp server.  I think I either need to do something to turn it on, or need to forward the appropriate ports to the mythtv machine
<Anusien> But I found information on neither from google and wiki
<jphillip> Anusien the 360 works, but doesn't support mpeg2, only mpeg4
<jphillip> so you need mpeg4 stuff in your mythvideos
<jphillip> then it can see those
<Anusien> what about music?
<Anusien> It can't find the server at all though
<jphillip> I think music is flaky as well, but I honestly don't know
<Anusien> Shouldn't it see the server even if there's nothing to find?
<jphillip> m$ didn't follow standards (once again!)
<jphillip> Anusien server might not be available to it if there is no content?  I'm not really sure other than knowing that the 360 can only see mpeg4 video
<Anusien> fair.  Well I can dump a bunch of videos that have worked on the xbox360 before and see for certain!
<jphillip> and I know for a fact that it will not pull video from your recordings dirs, only your mythvideo dir
<Anusien> Does MythVideo support multiple video directories?
<Anusien> I know MythMusic doesn't
<jphillip> it does if they are all within a directory, not sure if they are seperate
<jphillip> just make a mythvideo dir and symlink things if thats the case
<Anusien> so I need symlinks the way mythmusic did?
<jphillip> perhaps
<Anusien> alright, this'll give me some options to explore when I get home.  Thanks!
<jphillip> Anusien np
<Anusien> I had TVersity under Windows, but when I moved to a dedicated server machine, I took the plunge to MythTV.  So I have videos that the XBox has played (as well as audio), but on a different upnp server
<Anusien> I do know that I had to forward the right ports to my upnp server before, but I can't find what ports mythtv runs on.  If I eliminate the other possibilities, I'll explore that avenue
<videorechner> I wrote down what I saw in the console: http://de.pastebin.ca/1179757
<jphillip> Trophy Assigned
<jphillip> woops
<yannis> hi
<yannis> I've installed mythubuntu over ubuntu 8.0.4.1 on a amd64 X2 4800 / 4GB RAM / 250GB SATA HD. I have a lot of disk I/O on liveTV which make it laggy.
<yannis> any ideas?
<laga> define "laggy"?
<yannis> it freezes for some milseconds and then goes on
<yannis> this repeats every 3/4 seconds
<yannis> when the 'freeze' occurs I have I/O on my hard disk
<yannis> if I see the recording afterwards its ok
<Shadow__X> whats your video card
<Shadow__X> by any chance
<yannis> nvidia 8500gt
<Shadow__X> hmm
<yannis> I have installed the nvidia driver through envy-ng and haven't changed anything in my xorg.conf
<Anusien> Anyone have MythTv UPnP experience?
<yannis> it seems that the process of recording makes it freeze for a while
<jsdf> hi everyone.  I'm trying out mythbuntu on various hardware, and was wondering - is it possible to install and run the mythtv backend on a PC that has no storage and is running Mythbuntu from a live cd?
<jsdf> this way I don't have to install a hard drive on the machines I am testing.
<laga> yes, it's possible. if you use remote storage+
<jsdf> laga: no way to set it up for one time use, preferrably through a [custom made?] live cd?
<laga> you can make your own cd, sure. but why would you do that? you will need storage
<Anusien> a backend with no media to share is kind of sad :(
<jsdf> laga, Anusien: our hardware is all over the place, and unfrotunately not in the hands of those so technically inclined to set up a backend
<jsdf> so, giving a single CD with everything ready to go would be helpful for me.
<jsdf> although, i suppose I can set up a publicly-visible backend and just provide instructions on what to type into the backend field.
<laga> okay. and where does it get storage?
<jsdf> well, it's just a bootup and UI test, really.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I cant see mto get sound to work in mythtv, im not sure why, I have the sound looped from my tvcard through the linein port on my audigy 2 sound card.
<jsdf> so, for now, we're okay if the database disappears when the computer is shut off
<Anusien> but yes, I beleive the mythbuntu cd is set up to do this
<laga> jsdf: i'm not sure what you want to do there, really. but i'm sure you'll manage to get it done eventually :)
<jsdf> Anusien: any suggestions on what to look for?  i get stuck when the setup screens asks for the backend on the initial config.
<jsdf> laga: i'm sure, with enough time, I can do it also. :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Grrr theres no reason for this not to work, what the crap
<Ragamuffin76> Hi Everybody. Do someone know how i identify the videocodec that xine uses (when its on auto)?
<Ragamuffin76> found it. never mind
<Ragamuffin76> hi greybeard remember me?
<Greybeard> sure
<Ragamuffin76> maybe you can help me. i try to explain my problem
<Greybeard> maybe
<Ragamuffin76> xine uses the opengl driver. while playing the cpu usage is about 15%.
<Greybeard> ok
<Ragamuffin76> do i use mplayer with the opengl driver the cpu usage is at 95%
<Ragamuffin76> why?
<Greybeard> I don't know
<Ragamuffin76> ok
<Greybeard> I've generally used the Xv driver with mplayer
<Greybeard> when I've tried the opengl driver, it didn't perform as well
<Shadow__X> what vid card
<Shadow__X> and what driver
<Greybeard> usually an Nvidia card
<Greybeard> it's been a long time since I tried it
<Ragamuffin76> ati hd3650. thats why i cant use xv
<Shadow__X> i mean Ragamuffin76
<Greybeard> let me try it now
<Greybeard> no Xv support?
<Shadow__X> Ragamuffin76, i have xv working on my ati
<Ragamuffin76> i use the driver that came with mythbunut
<Ragamuffin76> shadow, how?
<Shadow__X> if you didnt install anything than thats the opensource one
<Ragamuffin76> yes
<Shadow__X> the closed source fglrx supports xv
<Greybeard> my MythTV system works great with the Xorg radeon driver, but that's a radeon 9600
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Ragamuffin76> i dont think that i use the opensource driver, because in hardware drivers the ATI accerlated graphics driver is enabled and in use
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> does fglrxinfo
<Shadow__X> do*
<Greybeard> mplayer with both -vo gl and -vo gl2 seem to work fine on my desktop with the Nvidia proprietary driver
<Ragamuffin76> ati 2.1.7412
<Shadow__X> Greybeard, this is something diff just for ati
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Greybeard> something diff?
<Shadow__X> yeah the ati drivers are different
<Ragamuffin76> with fglrxinfo it just say: OpenGL vendor string nad OpenGL renderer string
<Greybeard> I know you can't use the same driver for newer ATI cards as for the 9600
<Shadow__X> Ragamuffin76, i am pretty sure thats supposed to say fglrx
<Shadow__X> how many fps
<Shadow__X> hmm i think you can
<Greybeard> that's one reason I bought a 9600: because I knew it would work
<Shadow__X> i have a 9600xt AIW kinda useless in linux
<Ragamuffin76> fps? with opengl? how do i see that?
<Greybeard> AIW?
<Shadow__X> Ragamuffin76, do glxgears
<Shadow__X> Greybeard, all in wonder
<Greybeard> oh
<Greybeard> you mean you weren't able to get capture working?
<Shadow__X> well the driver that does that
<Shadow__X> isnt worked on anymore
<Ragamuffin76> shadow, 5605.xxx fps
<Greybeard> yeah, I know capture with ATI cards was never very good
<Shadow__X> Ragamuffin76, thats good xv should work with mplayer
<Shadow__X> try xvinfo
<Greybeard> I'm just using a regular Radeon 9600 card to display on my LCD TV through DVI
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> yeah i have ati card just not being used in linux
<Shadow__X> other than the rage 3d i am on now
<Shadow__X> but heh no real drivers for that
<Greybeard> you don't really need a fast, new one for playing video
<Ragamuffin76> x-Video Extension version 2.2 - screen #0  -  no adapter present
<Greybeard> not good
<Shadow__X> Ragamuffin76, sounds like that isnt working right
<Ragamuffin76> :)
<Ragamuffin76> can u help me?
<Shadow__X> reinstall the fglrx driver
<Ragamuffin76> ok, how?
<Shadow__X> go in synaptic
<Shadow__X> search for fglrx
<Shadow__X> and reinstall
<Ragamuffin76> found many things: fglrx-amdcccle v 2.6.24.13-19.45, fglrx-amdcccle-envy v2.6.24.503, fglrx-contorl and control-envy
<Ragamuffin76> what should i use
<Shadow__X> you used envy
<Shadow__X> ?
<Ragamuffin76> dont know
<Shadow__X> did you do this install
<Ragamuffin76> after installing mythbuntu i clicked on the driver in hardware monitor and it installed
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> alt f2
<Shadow__X> control-envy
<Shadow__X> then reinstall the driver
<Shadow__X> or just just it in synaptic to reinstall
<Ragamuffin76> couldnt find control-envy
<Ragamuffin76> so i just install "fglrx-amdcccle", right?
<Ragamuffin76> without envy
<Shadow__X> uh i guess that way get rid of everything encvy
<Greybeard> that's a dummy package
<Shadow__X> and install fglrx
<Greybeard> xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-envy seem to be the real ones
<Greybeard> but neither seems to say they support the HD3650
<Ragamuffin76> yeah, thats green
<Ragamuffin76> but i have the same version already installed
<Ragamuffin76> reinstall anyway?
<Greybeard> ragamuffin, have you tried disabling AIGLX?
<Greybeard> that could be conflicting with Xv
<Ragamuffin76> sorry but what is AIGLX?
<Greybeard> it's the feature that lets you have wobbly windows
<Shadow__X> Greybeard, that worked for me
<Greybeard> what worked?
<Shadow__X> compiz gives wobbly windows
<Greybeard> compiz is the X client that does the effects
<Greybeard> AIGLX is the feature of the Xorg server that enables compiz to do what it does
<Shadow__X> aiglx worked with xv for me on a x1400
<Ragamuffin76> i do not understand why xine have hardware support and mplayer not
<Greybeard> yeah, but that's no guarantee it'll work on other cards
<Greybeard> neither xine nor mplayer uses hardware directly, unless you're using the svga or vesa driver AFAIK
<Shadow__X> he doesnt HAVE to use compiz
<Greybeard> which is why I'd try turning off AIGLX to see if it makes a difference
<Shadow__X> you mean using xgl
<Greybeard> no, I mean AIGLX
<Shadow__X> back in the day to work around the ati drivers not supported rendering on aiglx you would install xgl
<Shadow__X> then beryl and such would work
<Greybeard> you can still do that
<Ragamuffin76> and what should i do now???
<Ragamuffin76> should i add a parameter in den xorg.conf for Overlay Xv?
<Greybeard> maybe
<Greybeard> what do you have there now?
<Shadow__X> oh wait
<Greybeard> do you have a manual for fglrx's options?
<Greybeard> I'm trying to find the manual
<Shadow__X> Section "Device"
<Shadow__X> 	[...]
<Shadow__X> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Shadow__X> 	Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on"
<Shadow__X> 	Option		"OpenGLOverlay"	"off"
<Shadow__X> 	[...]
<Shadow__X> EndSection
<Greybeard> yeah, try turning VideoOverlay on
<Greybeard> that may enable Xv
<Ragamuffin76> the section "Device" hast just 2 values: Identifier ="Configured Video Device" and Driver ="fglrx"
<Shadow__X> yeah that should work with xv
<Shadow__X> i forgots about that
<Ragamuffin76> do i need to restart after that?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Greybeard> you need to restart X
<Greybeard> not the whole machine
<Shadow__X> eh why not
<Shadow__X> :)
<Greybeard> why not what?
<Shadow__X> restart
<Ragamuffin76> ok, i do a restart
<Ragamuffin76> if there is "no adapter present" then it didnt worked, right?
<Greybeard> correct
<Greybeard> what's in the log about XVIDEO or overlay?
<Ragamuffin76> xvinfo brings no adapter present :(
<Ragamuffin76> what log?
<Greybeard> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ragamuffin76> "fglrx(0): Video Overlay not supported on AVIVO based graphics cards. For XVideo support use Option "TextreudVideo""
<Ragamuffin76> TexturedVideo*
<Ragamuffin76> u know what that means?
<Greybeard> basically what it says there
<Shadow__X> swap out video overlay
<Shadow__X> with texturedvideo
<Greybeard> yeah, that might work
<Shadow__X> make sure it looks right
<superm1> on the newer cards it provides a different kind of video overlay
<Shadow__X> yeah
<superm1> it's kinda like an opengl layer that all the video goes through
<Greybeard> but it's exposed through XVIDEO, right?
<superm1> yeah
<Ragamuffin76> i wrote: Option<TAB>"VideoOberlay"<TAB>"on" and Option<TAB>"VideoGLOberlay"<TAB>"off"
<Greybeard> yeah, I guess originally, XVIDEO was only for video overlays, but some cards don't even have that any more because the 3D engine does a better job
<Shadow__X> oberlay
<Shadow__X> SPELL RIGHT
<Greybeard> uberlay
<Ragamuffin76> sory
<Ragamuffin76> Overlay
<Shadow__X> well it makes a difference
<Shadow__X> if you spell it wrong
<Shadow__X> it wont work
<Greybeard> yeah, in config files, you must spell correctly
<Ragamuffin76> right, i cannot copy and paste because its a different PC
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Greybeard> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd is probably what should be used for that card, but it may not be that easy yet
<Ragamuffin76> i do not understand anything.
<Ragamuffin76> damn, i wrote one parameter wron. i wrote VideoGLOberlay not OpenGLOverlay
<Greybeard> there might be an fglrx man page with those options
<Ragamuffin76> i now used aticonfig to set the parameter
<Greybeard> yeah, that might be correct
<Ragamuffin76> anyway, no adapter present
<Ragamuffin76> :(
<superm1> yeah aticonfig is a lot quicker to set parameters like this
<superm1> and you never mess them up then either
<Greybeard> I meant it might give you more correct configurations if you use aticonfig
<rhpot1991_laptop> HDHR for $130 if anyone is interested : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010Y414Q
<Greybeard> not bad
<Ragamuffin76> should i try the newer 8.7 driver from ati?
<MythbuntuGuest06> Hi - just installed Mythbuntu, followed the instructions for a primary frontend/backend install (I think), but am having trouble. Very slow to boot, and when I quit I get the message "Could not connect to the master backend server"
<MythbuntuGuest06> any tips?
<Greybeard> when you quit what?
<MythbuntuGuest06> When I quit MythTV
<Greybeard> mythfrontend?
<MythbuntuGuest06> yes
<superm1> Ragamuffin76, there is actually a 8-8 announced  today
<superm1> i was just playing with it. the performance is much better on my radeon hd 3670
<Greybeard> I see mythfrontend complain that it can't connect sometimes, but I'm not sure why it would complain when it quits
<MythbuntuGuest06> it's not my main issue, i'm just wondering if it's a symptom of the bigger problem
<Greybeard> can you watch TV and recordings?
<Ragamuffin76> guest, that could happen when u didnt configure it once. backend and frontned
<MythbuntuGuest06> i haven't set this up for TV...really I just want to rip music and DVDs and play them back
<Greybeard> MythTV isn't a great package for that
<Ragamuffin76> superml, do u use the 8.8 with mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest06> can you recommend an alternative?
<Greybeard> no, I haven't found a better comprehensive one
<Greybeard> I use MythTV for recording TV, so I put up with some annoyances in the plugins
<MythbuntuGuest06> Ugh...just rebooted, it started up in MythTV and now my machine is locked up
<MythbuntuGuest06> but before that happened, I saw the window about nm-applet needing access to a keychain
<Greybeard> sounds like hardware or video driver issues
<Greybeard> nothing responds?
<MythbuntuGuest06> Ah, just came back
<Ragamuffin76> geust, just konfigure the frontend and backend once.
<MythbuntuGuest06> took about a minute that time
<Ragamuffin76> worked for me
<MythbuntuGuest06> in the "Mythbuntu control centre"?
<Ragamuffin76> Mythbuntu Backend Setup and in MythTV Frontned the Generell Configuration
<Ragamuffin76> have to go. thanks for ur help
<MythbuntuGuest06> thank you!
<Ragamuffin76> hope it works 4 u to
<jayzi> are there any known issues with using AMD Sempron 1100 chip with MythBuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> jayzi: what kind of problems?
<MythbuntuGuest06> hmmm....not sure where Mythbuntu backend setup is
<Greybeard> Ubuntu and MythTV work on a wide variety of both x86 an x86_64 AMD chips
<MythbuntuGuest06> I found MythTV backend setup
<Greybeard> I doubt there's any particular detail of a Sempron 1100 that would affect Mythbuntu
<jayzi> I have a friend that said he used an ECS mobo, and an AMD chip and had issues trying to load. Just wanted to check and confirm it was just him
<Greybeard> motherboards can have far more issues than CPUs
<jayzi> are the ECS motherboards more known to not work, what are some recommended ones?
<Greybeard> I had a MythTV system with Via chipset ECS motherboard and a Duron 800 that worked most of the time, but locked up some times
<Greybeard> the motherboard chipset is probably more significant than the manufacturer
<Greybeard> the Via 686 in particular has a bad reputation
<Greybeard> that's what was on the board that gave me trouble
<Greybeard> OTOH, newer Via Athlon64 chipsets haven't given me much trouble
<balz> Is there a way i can work with the X desktop from my myth server on a windows client?
<Greybeard> several
<Greybeard> VNC is probably easiest
<balz> Hey there, Greybeard
<Greybeard> hi
<Greybeard> MCC can enable the VNC server I think
<balz> What package do i need to download on the server-side?
<Greybeard> MCC has a button for it I think
<balz> okay... let me google that
<Greybeard> tightvncserver would be the Ubuntu package
<Greybeard> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html has Windows downloads
<balz> okay cool. thanks
<balz> i got the myth box working, btw
<Greybeard> sure
<Greybeard> good
<Greybeard> you started from scratch again?
<balz> yeah
<balz> it turns out i made it way more complicated than i had to the first time
<Greybeard> yeah, when I first installed MythTV, I had to mess around with the setup for quite a while before it worked properly
<balz> yeah i still don't konw what the hell i did
<balz> oh dammit... now PuTTY isn't letting me log in
<Greybeard> hopefully, you won't have to change much from now on
<Greybeard> a MythTV installation can last years
<Greybeard> I've even switched distros and kept the same MythTV setup
<balz> haha that's definitley good to hear
<balz> no it turns out I didn't define a few things properly during the initial setup
<Greybeard> that's why I don't remember exactly how I fixed some problems I had at the beginning
<balz> stuff like the remote control
<Greybeard> yeah, Lirc can be tricky too
<balz> yeah. well i just realized that there is a setting for my remote that i just needed to select...
<Greybeard> good
<balz> is ssh enabled by default on myth installs?
<Greybeard> I'm not sure
<Greybeard> have you used it on this iteration?
<balz> no
<balz> I finished the installation about 4 minutes ago
<Greybeard> I think MCC has a button for sshd too
<balz> what exactly is MCC?
<balz> oh mythbuntu control center?
<Greybeard> just a GUI configuration tool
<balz> yeah see i can't read anything on that though
<balz> bc the only monitor that's enabled is my tv
<Greybeard> yeah, that's why you need VNC
<balz> don't i need ssh for vnc though?
<Greybeard> no
<Greybeard> but you should have both
<balz> or what if i used telnet since i'm on a local network?
<Greybeard> no reason to use telnet
<balz> except that i need to install tightvnc-server
<Greybeard> just run "sudo aptitude install openssh-server"
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> ﻿"sudo aptitude install openssh-server tightvncserver"
<balz> done
<balz> what's the difference between sudo apt-get install and sudo aptitude install?
<Greybeard> aptitude is a slightly different apt frontend
<balz> okay
<Greybeard> so, the commands are roughly equivalent
<balz> do i have to explicitly start the tightvncserver?
<Greybeard> probably
<balz> what's the command?
<Greybeard> when you run tightvncserver, it starts a new X session of the current user
<jayzi> the motherboard i am looking at getting is GeForce6100SM-M it says it has the Geforce6100/nForce405 integrated chipset anyone used it?
<Greybeard> btw, if you install the tightvnc-java package as well, you don't even need a native viewer
<balz> Greybeard:  wait i'm a bit confused... tightvnc viewer is what i need to work with my myth box on my windows client, right?
<Greybeard> right
<balz> and so do i need to do anything special server-side?  like is there a  command i need to enter to run the vnc server?
<Greybeard> or, you can install the tightvnc-java package on the Ubuntu system and a web browser with a Java plugin
<Greybeard> yes, run "tightvncserver"
<balz> and do i connect using a hostname ilke in putty?
<Greybeard> it'll be something like hostname:1
<balz> so in the Tightvnc viewer, i enter "hostname:1" under VNC server?
<Greybeard> yep
<jayzi> i use a windows box and tightvnc all i did was enable the vnc option in mythbuntu control centre
<balz> it said fail to connect
<Greybeard> when you start tightvncserver, it tells you what the number is
<balz> ooh nvm... i can barely read it... it says "new x desktop is server:1
<balz> so it's server:1 that i enter?
<Greybeard> yep
<Greybeard> jayzi: I suggested that first
<balz> jayzi:  i can't read anything on my tv so i don't think i'd be able to use MCC
<balz> got it! i'm in... wooot!
<jayzi> that would make it hard!
<Greybeard> I've usually had a real monitor plugged into a brand new mythbox
<Greybeard> but, using either VNC or remote X11, that's not necessary
<jayzi> Greybeard: is the chipset i listed one to be concerned about?
<Greybeard> I don't know
<balz> Greybeard:  yeah, but the only way I can get mythtv to start the frontend in the tv is by making it the primary (and only) monitor
<balz> it's a bit odd...
<balz> what's the command for the mythbuntu control centre?
<Greybeard> mythbuntu-control-centre
<balz> oh.  i probably should have just guessed =)
<Greybeard> I guess the author isn't American
<balz> yeah lol
<Greybeard> or more precisely, the author isn't from the US
<Greybeard> they write centre in Canada
<balz> yeah and in england
<balz> should i enable the proprietary codecs?
<Greybeard> what do you plan on watching with MythVideo?
<jayzi> have you heard of the issue where during install with the live cd it jumps out of the install and goes to the mythbuntu desktop?
<balz> .avi files
<balz> basically a bunch of bittorrent stuff
<Greybeard> AVI can contain all kinds of codecs, though they're typically MPEG-4 ASP and MP3
<balz> i think they're usually xvids
<Greybeard> anyway, yeah, install the proprietary codecs for maximum functionality
<Greybeard> yeah, Xvid is an MPEG-4 ASP implementation
<balz> gotcha
<Greybeard> so, most AVIs wouldn't need the proprietary codecs, but some would
<balz> Greybeard:  I don't have access to my apps menu in this vnc thing, so how would i get to the Samba GUI?
<Greybeard> which GUI is that?
<balz> the default one... you go to apps>system>shared folders  ... or something like that
<Greybeard> I've generally configured /etc/samba/smb.conf directly, so I don't know what the GUI's called
<balz> maybe i should just do that
<balz> is that hard?
<Greybeard> you should be able to start the xfce session with a command like xfce4-session
<Greybeard> then you'll have the same desktop
<balz> aah let me try that
<Greybeard> the GUI's probably easier and faster
<Greybeard> I've been using Samba for a long time, probably longer than the tool's existed
<balz> yeah. every time i've even looked at the smb.conf it's been epic fail
<Greybeard> yeah, it takes a bit to get used to, so use the GUI if you can
<balz> what's the command to create a new directory?
<Greybeard> mkdir
<balz> where do i define the directories for the videos and posters for mythvideo?
<Greybeard> in the Setup area in mythfrontend
<Greybeard> I think
<Greybeard> I haven't really used the posters
<balz> okay
<balz> crap. do you know how to pull up a terminal in the X desktop of a VNC?  I have nothing
<Greybeard> no windows at all?
<balz> nothing
<Greybeard> you need to start a terminal from another ssh session
<Greybeard> "DISPLAY=:1 xterm"
<Greybeard> or the command to start the XFCE session
<balz> okay. i think i need to reboot for the ssh to start up anyway
<Greybeard> xfce-session or xfce4-session or something
<Greybeard> if you installed openssh-server, it should have started
<balz> i keep getting access denied
<Greybeard> that means it's running
<Greybeard> if the ssh client couldn't connect to the server, it would say so
<balz> so why can i not connect?
<Greybeard> what does ssh tell you?
<balz> just access denied
<Greybeard> that's the entire output?
<balz> yeah. on putty at least
<balz> oh god... i am an idiot
<balz> i am such an idiot... i was using the wrong username...
<Greybeard> yeah, that'll do it
<balz> hmmm... when i start up the xfce4 seesion, i can't unlock any of the gui options...
<Greybeard> I'm not sure why that would be
<balz> i guess it's bc i'm logged in as root? but that doesnt make sense
<Greybeard> why don't you log in as the same user as you would locally?
<balz> i'm not sure. it just did it automatically
<balz> i had to use sudo tightvncserver to get it to start... so maybe that has something to do with it
<Greybeard> no, just run tightvncserver
<Greybeard> no sudo
<balz> yeah i don't think it worked though
<balz> yeah when i type in tightvncserver i get "wrong type or access mode of /home/louist.vnc.
<Greybeard> that's probably because you used sudo the first time
<Greybeard> get rid of the file it's talking about
<balz> what's the command?
<Greybeard> you'll probably have to use "sudo rm"
<balz> rm:  cannot remove /home/louis/.vnc:  is a directory
<Greybeard> well, then you need "sudo rm -r"
<balz> that seems to have done it
<Greybeard> when you run commands as sudo, they still see the regular user's home directory
<Greybeard> so, that can leave root-owned files in your home directory
<balz> i see
<balz> so anything root owned is untouched?
<balz> ooh no sory
<balz> you're saying that normally you can't leave files owned by other users in a home directory?
<Greybeard> the regular user can't change the files created by a command running as root
<balz> oh okay i see
<balz> right because sudo has higher priviledges than the user
<Greybeard> sudo just runs the command as another user (root if you don't specify)
<Greybeard> but running sudo command isn't the same as logging in as root and running the same command
<Greybeard> the environment variables like HOME will be different
<balz> i see
<balz> root is a completely different account
<Greybeard> yes
<balz> whereas running sudo under user 'x' will have user "root"  work within X's account
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-21
<Greybeard> yeah, sudo doesn't normally change the environment, which contains variables like HOME, which defines the home directory
<Greybeard> OTOH, if you type "sudo su -" you'll get a more native root session
<Greybeard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo has more details
<balz> okay. i'll have to read up on that
<balz> okay so i think I have a permission problem
<Greybeard> also make use of the man pages
<Greybeard> "man sudo" and "man su"
<balz> when i installed mythbuntu, i set my second harddrive as /media/500gb
<Greybeard> I have a similar configuration
<balz> but now my user "louis" can't create directories
<Greybeard> what does "ls -lh /media/500gb" say?
<balz> total 0
<Greybeard> sorry, try ﻿"ls -lhd /media/500gb"
<balz> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 32 2008-08-20 19:03
<Greybeard> that tells you that it's owned by user "root" and group "root" and only the user "root" can write to it
<balz> so that's a problem lol
<balz> how do i change that?
<Greybeard> yeah
<Greybeard> chmod
<Greybeard> and chown
<balz> what would the full line look like?
<Greybeard> you can use "chown user /media/500gb" where user is the local user
<balz> do i need sudo for that?
<Greybeard> yes
<Greybeard> only root change change ownership
<balz> makes sense
<balz> okay now i have drwxr-xr-x 3 louis root 32 2008-08-20 19:03
<Greybeard> looks good
<balz> works. awesome
<balz> i still can't unlock anything in the gui...
<Greybeard> the new Ubuntu GUI permission dealy is more complex and I'm not entirely sure how that works
<balz> i guess i'll have to smb.conf it then
<balz> do you think you could help me with that?
<Greybeard> well, there is swat too
<Greybeard> the web-based configurator
<balz> is it relatively straightforward?
<Greybeard> yeah, not bad
<balz> sudo aptitude install swat?
<Greybeard> yes
<balz> i can just access this through my windows client's browser right?
<Greybeard> any web browser
<balz> what would the address be?
<Greybeard> I think it runs on TCP port 9000 by default
<balz> so what do i have to do?
<Greybeard> you installed swat?
<balz> yeah
<Greybeard> did it indicate it was starting the server?
<balz> no
<Greybeard> let me see
<Greybeard> no, I remember wrong
<Greybeard> it uses port 901
<Greybeard> so the URL is just "http://server:901"
<balz> failed to connect
<Greybeard> does "netstat -ln --inet|grep 901" give you anything?
<balz> tcp     0     0 0..0.0:5901     0.0.0.0:*     LISTEN
<Greybeard> is inetd running?
<Greybeard> pgrep -l inet
<balz> is that command supposed to succeed silently?
<Greybeard> if it doesn't return anything, it didn't find a process by the name of inetd
<Greybeard> install inetd
<Greybeard> swat maybe didn't depend onit
<Greybeard> on it
<balz> okay done
<Greybeard> so, is inetd running now?
<balz> i just ran pgrep -l inet again and i got nothing
<balz> so i'm guessing no?
<Greybeard> well, try to start it
<balz> non root must specify a config file
<Greybeard> it should have an init.d script
<Greybeard> which package did you install exactly?
<balz> sudo aptitude install inetd
<Greybeard> there are several alternatives that I see
<Greybeard> is it netkit-inetd ?
<balz> i'm not sure...
<balz> how do i check?
<Greybeard> well, apt should have told you exactly what it was doing
<balz> oh wow. i'm even dumber than usual.  it didn't install anything because there are several packages containing netd in the name
<Greybeard> when I try to install inetd on my system, it tells me there isn't a package with exactly that name
<Greybeard> yeah, that's what I got
<balz> is openbsd-inetd the one we want?
<balz> or netkit-inetd?
<Greybeard> yeah, that works
<Greybeard> I have openbsd-inetd installed
<Greybeard> either one should work
<Greybeard> I'm not sure why swat didn't depend on one
<balz> yeah it's already there
<Greybeard> it should have automatically installed one
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> "sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start" should start it
<balz> started
<Greybeard> so, now you should be able to connect to swat
<Greybeard> maybe inetd isn't set to start automatically on boot
<balz> okay i'm in
<balz> i'm not sure where to edit though...
<Greybeard> I'm not sure which user to give swat
<Greybeard> it's been a while since I used it
<balz> i have my regular user
<balz> hey what exactly is a workgroup?
<Greybeard> it's an SMB/CIFS thing
<Greybeard> I think you have to log in as root to swat to edit things, but Ubuntu doesn't have a password for user root by default
<balz> oh. so wha do i do?
<Greybeard> I'm trying to figure it out
<Greybeard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat has details
<Greybeard> sudo chmod g+w /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Greybeard> sudo chgrp adm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Greybeard> that will allow any user that's a member of the adm group (which should include your user) to edit the Samba config
<Greybeard> I'm glad you asked, because I wasn't clear on this
<Greybeard> once you've changed those, if you reload swat, you should now see more buttons, including "shares"
<Greybeard> that will allow you to define new shares mapped to directories
<balz> okay cool
<balz> let's give it a shot
<balz> actually i think i just got it right with the smb.conf
<Greybeard> got what right?
<balz> i think i managed to get the videos share to the right directory
<Greybeard> good
<balz> okay this is looking good! thanks so much
<Greybeard> you're welcome
<balz> just one more question... what's the path to the config file for lirc?
<Greybeard> the config files are in /etc/lirc
<balz> do i have to restart samba after making changes to smb.conf?
<Greybeard> yes
<balz> aah okay. so sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<Greybeard> yep
<kernel_ghost> hi people, i have a strange issue, my dvb-t card is tuning channels, showing their names correctly, but when i try to watch tv, I get no lock, and in messages i see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39250/
<ArghMythTV> hi all
<ArghMythTV> im trying to apply a .patch file to my mythbuntu installtion for a bug fix
<ArghMythTV> and i have never applied a .patch before and have no idea how to do it
<ArghMythTV> could anyone help me?
<ArghMythTV> the patch is... http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4964
<ArghMythTV> its a one-liner fix, but im just not familiar with how to install a .patch
<Tuv0k> not something you should be doing then
<Tuv0k> Unable to view programguide in LiveTV?
<ArghMythTV> yeah
<Tuv0k> you don't need a patch for that
<ArghMythTV> meh?
<Tuv0k> what makes you think it has not been patched already?
<ArghMythTV> because its not working
<ArghMythTV> i know when i see a bug
<Tuv0k> basically your probelm is user error
<ArghMythTV> lol no.
<ArghMythTV> condescending, much?
<Tuv0k> apparently not
<Greybeard> look at the last messages in the bug report
<Greybeard> "It's in 0-21-fixes as well now :-)"
<ArghMythTV> yeah i saw it was added to the update... but ive found no other results on this problem except that
<Tuv0k> stating a fact is not condescension
<ArghMythTV> well, any suggestions? my situation matches what is in that ticket
<ArghMythTV> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4964
<ArghMythTV> i get the glyph error messages and a seg fault
<Greybeard> are you using the latest 0.21-fixes?
<ArghMythTV> im using mythbuntu 8.04.1
<ArghMythTV> which i would have imagined already integrated tHose?
<Greybeard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mythtv
<Greybeard> the regular Ubuntu repository has SVN version 16838
<ArghMythTV> how do i integrate 0.21-fixes?
<Greybeard> but the bug you refer to was fixed in 17354
<ArghMythTV> i gotta learn this somehow...
<Greybeard> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/17354
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Greybeard> I'm running 18112 from that repository
<Greybeard> so, that's probably what you need
<ArghMythTV> awesome
<ArghMythTV> ill look into that,thanks
<Greybeard> sure
<Tuv0k> Greybeard, how those auto-builds treating you?
<Greybeard> fine
<Greybeard> it's the 0.21-fixes branch, not bleeding edge
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey im having trouble iwth my audio, i have audio looped from the audio out port of the tv card, to the line in port on my audigy 2, but i am not getting any sound in mythtv, i believe everyhting is configured correctly, im confused as to why it isnt working
<Greybeard> maybe you should trying recording with a different app to see if it's a problem with MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf> Lol hey again Greybeard, and yes i can record the audio from analog Mix ( line in) with other applications
<Greybeard> well, that's progress
<ajhtiredwolf> Mythtv doesnt seem to be picking up the microphone or the linein, i tried both
<ajhtiredwolf> Frustering that i finally made some progress but it looks like im stuck
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, you still there?
<Greybeard> yes
<Anusien> Does the default install install a firewall?
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, ... i dont know how, i didnt change anything, but it is working now lol
<Greybeard> great!
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, im still getting this weird crackle every now and then though, do you know if theres some place to turn on an audio filter?
<Greybeard> no, sorry I don't have experience with audio capture in MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf> Thats coo
<Greybeard> it could be related to audio parameters like buffer or period sizes
<Greybeard> but I don't know how to adjust those in MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf> Il screw around with it least it is working haha
<ajhtiredwolf> hopefully it still will be when i reboot..
<ajhtiredwolf>  I think i read somewhere that there are some special things you need to do to help performance of myth in ubuntu, havent been able to find it again though, do you know what im talkinga bout?
<Greybeard> performance of what specifically?
<vtvt> hi all
<vtvt> can anyone help me with a problem please .
<Greybeard> what's the problem?
<vtvt> i cant startup the backend keeps saying cannot found upnp something liek that ' i used the same login and pass in the mythtv.txt and still nothing
<Greybeard> upnp isn't essential
<vtvt> well it wont let me go any further then that .
<vtvt> No upnp backend found "
<Greybeard> are you talking about starting the backend or frontend?
<vtvt> backend
<Greybeard> well, the backend doesn't need to find a backend
<vtvt> its a freshly installed mythbunutu
<Greybeard> are you running "sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start"?
<vtvt> yep i did that
<vtvt> comes up with the same thing.
<Greybeard> where do you see that message?
<vtvt> after it says select language and then it comes up
<vtvt> it comes up with database configuration 1/2
<Greybeard> what's "it?"
<vtvt> window
<Greybeard> ok, you're talking about the frontend
<Greybeard> the problem you're talking about is with mythfrontend
<vtvt> its the backend / frontend they both come up with the same error
<Greybeard> type "pgrep -l mythbackend"
<vtvt> it says mythbackend
<vtvt> with 6654
<Greybeard> then mythbackend is running
<Greybeard> your problem is with the frontend
<vtvt> what do i need to set?
<Greybeard> did you already run mythtv-setup?
<vtvt> yep
<vtvt> somes up with the same error.
<Greybeard> and you set localhost for all hostnames?
<vtvt> yep localhost
<Greybeard> mythtv-setup doesn't connect to mythbackend
<Greybeard> so it couldn't be the same error
<vtvt> i dont know when i run the frontend it comes up with the database configuration window
<Greybeard> and then what?
<vtvt> and the error cannot connect
<vtvt> no upnp backend found
<vtvt> then i press ok
<Greybeard> ok, did you set "localhost" as the master backend in mythtv-setup?
<vtvt> brings up the Database setup window
<vtvt> at the end of it ' it says cannot login to database
<Greybeard> ok, so you have a database problem then, not a problem connecting to mythbackend
<vtvt> if thats what it is..  i get two errors  no upnp found at the start and at the cannot login to database thats all i know.
<Greybeard> and I keep telling you to ignore all messages about upnp
<vtvt> end*
<vtvt> ok
<vtvt> so its database problem then?
<Greybeard> is mysqld running?
<vtvt> how do i check?
<Greybeard> pgrep -l mysqld
<vtvt> its comes up with 4865 mysqld_safe and 4907 mysqld
<Greybeard> ok, try to reinstall the mythtv database with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"
<vtvt> on what host does the mysql server reside .. its got localhost
<Greybeard> indeed
<vtvt> what is the name of the mysql admin  ' its got root
<Greybeard> that's right
<vtvt> what is the passwordfor the mysql admin account
<Greybeard> I don't know
<vtvt> its blank do i need to make one?
<Greybeard> maybe you just need to blow away the MySQL installation
<vtvt> what do you mean.
<Greybeard> start from scratch
<vtvt> uninstall mysql?
<Greybeard> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0"
<vtvt> new password for mysql?
<vtvt> do i need to make one?
<Greybeard> indeed
<vtvt> ok its done
<Greybeard>  then try to reconfigure mythtv-database
<vtvt> done
<Greybeard> now try mythtv-setup again
<vtvt> it got some warning unable to locate theme engine in module_path pixmap in the terminal and then brings up must close mythtv backend before it can start i clicked ok in a message pop
<Greybeard> good
<vtvt> cannot login to database error
<Greybeard> well, then I don't know what's wrong
<vtvt> same problem.
<vtvt> could it be hardware problem  '
<vtvt> mate instaleld it on his laptop' and all he did was mythtv-setup and it jsut worked. i did the same thing and i get that error.
<Greybeard> no, it's not a hardware error
<Greybeard> the mythtv passwords don't match for some reason
<vtvt> its the one in the mythtv.txt
<Greybeard> what is?
<vtvt> 4zgs5i4d the default generated
<Greybeard> don't tell me, see if you can connect to mysql
<vtvt> where do i go
<Greybeard> mysql -u mythtv -p
<vtvt> it says weclome to the mysql monitor
<Greybeard> does ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt contain the password you used?
<vtvt> yep
<Greybeard> what's the exact contents of ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<vtvt> hostping=no username =mythtv password = 4zGsI4D  name = mythconverg and type =  is blank.
<Greybeard> I don't know what type means
<vtvt> thats what it has in the mysql.txt
<Greybeard> so, it doesn't have dbhostname?
<Greybeard> DBHostName
<vtvt> yep its at the top localhost
<Greybeard> well, I have no idea why mythtv-setup and mythfrontend can't connect then
<vtvt> this would be a 6th night trying to get mythtv running and all i get is that error i have read the manual and googled it doesnt some anything about it
<Greybeard> maybe you should start over
<Greybeard> there seem to be a bunch of people having this problem recently
<vtvt> yea that one we were working on was just freshly installed
<vtvt> iv installed it probably 8 times now i actually had to re-burnt another cdr cause the one came up with corrupted message when installing
<Greybeard> so, you had the same problem all 8 times?
<vtvt> yep
<vtvt> after installing mythbuntu tried different methods of starting the mythtv same thing
<vtvt> cannot login to database
<Greybeard> so, what is the exact contents of ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<vtvt> has all the samethings .. havent changed only the password is differnt
<Greybeard> well, I still haven't seen it
<vtvt> il put it in pastbin hangon
<vtvt> http://mythbuntu.pastbin.com/d7faf924
<vtvt> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d7faf924
<Greybeard> no good
<vtvt> sorry miss spelt paste
<Greybeard> there's nothing there
<Greybeard> do you have the correct URL?
<vtvt> hmm iv pasted it put in my name and send
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d7faf924 is not valid
<Greybeard> Pastebin says: "ErrorsUnknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<Greybeard> "
<vtvt> i dontk now whats wrong i posted it
<Greybeard> well, try again maybe
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d120580b2
<Greybeard> can you see that?
<vtvt> yep
<vtvt> can i paste it in there?
<Greybeard> you've only got 8 digits in your hash, but I have 9
<Greybeard> make a new paste
<vtvt> im using the firfox on the mythbuntu and iv checked it the same ..
<vtvt> am i suppse to do sometign
<Greybeard> huh?
<vtvt> i paste it in the blank window and put in my name and then send and copied the link in the address bar
<Greybeard> well, I was still wondering if there was something wrong with your mysql.txt
<Greybeard> so, what's the URL you're using again?
<vtvt> iv posted about 5 now and tried them on the same pc it works i tried it on different pc it says does not exist
<Greybeard> maybe if you copied the URL to this channel, I could try it
<vtvt> im on a differetn pc
<vtvt> man this really sucks
<vtvt> http://pastebin.com/m7e12365
<vtvt> got it'''
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> see what happens if you comment out DBType
<vtvt> how do i edit it in mythuntu?
<Greybeard> just any old text editor
<Greybeard> you probably have to edit it as root
<vtvt> how do i do that'  theres nothign on this mythbuntu to edit it
<Greybeard> there's at least nano
<Greybeard> sudo nano /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<vtvt> ok its done
<Greybeard> did it make any difference?
<vtvt> nope
<Greybeard> well, I'm afraid I have to quit
<vtvt> thanks for your help away :S
<Greybeard> sure
<Mohero|Work> Hi all
<Mohero|Work> just did a fresh install of Mythbuntu (8.04) onto a VM for testing (wishing to replace my Windows media system at somepoint, I installed both backend & frontend, but it hasn't created any of the database in MySQL, or the user access, so it don't work... :(
<Mohero|Work> is there something I missed? I sort-of assumed it would do this during install
<balz> I have a philips MCE remote that came with my pvr150 ... how do i get it to capture IR codes?
<Mohero|Work> balz: the one that comes with the pvr150 uses the same system as the Microsoft remotes, so you can set it up as a Windows MCE remote (V2) -New model.
<balz> yeah i've done that. it works in mythtv just fine
<balz> i wanted to capture the ir codes from some other remotes in order to turn on/off my tv and control the volume of my stereo (which is my main audio output)
<balz> Mohero|Work:  or did i completely miss your point =)
<Mohero|Work> nope. I missed yours :)
<Mohero|Work> does the remote have a TV Power button on it?
<balz> yeah
<Mohero|Work> I know the MS one is programmable for the TV Power and the Volume
<balz> i have the new one, the black philips
<Mohero|Work> ok, I've not seen it, but I know how the driver works :)
<balz> how does one program the poer button and volume?
<balz> is this done with the remote or through a config file?
<Mohero|Work> you should be able to program the TV Button for the TV and the volume buttons to the sterio, it should say in the manual for the PVR - else bare with me.
<Mohero|Work> it's on the remote.
<balz> okay.  yeah i seem to have misplaced my manual (figures...lol)
<balz> Mohero|Work:  do you remember how to do it off the top of your head?
<Mohero|Work> I know how to do it on the MCE remote, but I don't know if it's the same.
<balz> wait... mine is an mce remtoe
<balz> it came with the pvr 150 MCE
<Mohero|Work> on the MCE you hold the DVD Menu button and the OK button for 2 seconds, then pres the TVPower button on the remote, and then face the TV remote to the MCE remote (about 2 inches away) and press the power button on the TV remote.
<Mohero|Work> sorry, I mean the MS remote.
<balz> okay
<Mohero|Work> and the same for the Volume controls.
<balz> will i get any kind of feedback?
<Mohero|Work> does the remote light up when you press buttons?
<balz> no. there's no backlight
<Mohero|Work> ok, then you might not (the MS one blinks twice)
<balz> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote  mine is the 1069
<Mohero|Work> but you'll know it works when you can turn your telly off from it ;)
<balz> haha the acid test
<Mohero|Work> ok, I think it uses the same controls, mine is 1039.
<Mohero|Work> wait, 1069 has the TV Power button?
<balz> hmm... this doesn't seem to be working though
<balz> well it has a power button at the top right
<balz> i'm assuming it's for the tv
<Mohero|Work> ahh ok, that's actually for the PVR ( the computer)
<balz> ooooh...
<balz> what exactly does it do then? because i've hit it dozens of times and nothing's happened
<Mohero|Work> you would have to use the IR Transmitter (I don't know if the receiver came with transmitters too the MS one does) then useing LIRC to create macros for the button bressed (first send this command, then shutdown...)
<balz> yes. this one came with a blaster ... ugh. i have no idea how to create macros lol
<Mohero|Work> nothing until it's programmed to do something on LIRC - I think you can do that thought the lircd.conf.mceusb file (not sure where it's located though - i've never toyed with it.
<balz> okay. wow that's going to be a hell of a project
<balz> well what about the volume buttons, you said they could be programmed?
<Mohero|Work> same thing DVDMenu + OK for 2 seconds, then press Vol + and then press Vol + on the remote you wish to learn from, and then again for Vol -
<Mohero|Work> but I can't garantee it'll work on that version of the remote.
<balz> okay... yeah it seems like it'll ahve to use the blaster
<balz> that's going to be a pain...
<Mohero|Work> you could settle for a programmable 1 for all remote (which is what my brother did)
<Mohero|Work> there's a logitech one that's fully programmable, so he has his macros on there.
<balz> like have the programmable remote learn from the MCE remote?
<Mohero|Work> yep
<balz> i suppose that is an option
<balz> yeah i'll see what i can do
<balz> if the blaster works then that's fine, but otherwise i may look into that
<balz> well thanks for the help! i'm off to bed! it's 6 am and i have to be up at 9 ... oh bot
<balz> *boy
<MythbuntuGuest97> hey guys im trying to get mythtv to play shared files from my windows computer but i cant seem to mount the folder. anyone know how i could fix this, thanks
<neukadmin> Hi, Id like to install mythbuntu in a domU and use debootstrap to do this, does one of you know a server, hosting needed files?
<neukadmin> or should I download an iso image, unpack it and use this as the source for my isntallation?
<Easy_Rider9999> ﻿is an AMD 2400+ too slow for getting good quality in live TV?
<jphillip> Easy_Rider9999 SD or HD?
<Anusien> btw, got my UPnP issues sorted out
<Easy_Rider9999> I have SD (SVIDEO with Terratec Cynergy200)
<Anusien> So /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is blank...  This seems bad
<Anusien> Ah, apache2 moved some stuff around
<MythbuntuGuest89> Would you entertain a request to change the /var/www/mythweb/index.html file? Along the lines of the discussion contained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5636100#post5636100  Thank you, Larry
<laga> MythbuntuGuest89: can you file a bug report at http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ ? thanks
<MythbuntuGuest89> Yes, it's not really a bug but I'll make it into one.  Thanks.
<jphillip> I'd argue thats not a bug
<laga> it's a wishlist item :)
<superm1> i'd argue it's a bug too
<superm1> actually tbh, i made that local change a long time ago.  i didn't ever think other people would have wanted it too
<superm1> probably the best way to attack it from bug perspective is in the postinstall to query if the index.html's has changed (maybe via md5sum).  If it hasn't, then divert it and drop in our own.
<jphillip> I just think overwritting anything in www for something in www/mythweb is a bad idea, could be using www for non mythweb stuff
<jphillip> also dyndns dropped my host again, annoying
<laga> dyndns.org?
<jphillip> yep
<laga> yeah. they dont do static hosts anymore.
<jphillip> something funky with my openwrt constantly updating, or so they claim
<laga> you need to login every now and then
<laga> *very* annoying
<laga> ah
<MythbuntuGuest89> I agree it's not a bug.  I filled my request as a question  ref #42795  Thanks again
<superm1> jphillip, well not overwriting in any cases, just if its not changed from the default
<superm1> eg most of our installs
<laga> gah
<laga> i get tearing! and i want it gone
<bjb1959> I have 3 issues I need help with. 1-audio out of sync on livetv, 2-all channels list "unknown" for programs even after using mythfilldatabase and getting a log-in to the guide server and 3-when I record a channel the audio doesn't record. any ideas?
<Greybeard> problems one and two are the same
<tgm4883_laptop> bjb1959, i'm on my way out the door, but 1 and 3 are most likely related, and due to the fact that you have setup your software encoder wrong (it's a software encoder isn't it)
<Greybeard> MythTV isn't recording any audio
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, 1 and 2?
<Greybeard> no, 1 and 3
<Greybeard> 2 is different
<tgm4883_laptop> yep,  i agree
 * tgm4883_laptop is out
<bjb1959> greybeard or tgm4883_laptop, I use gnome alsamixer controls and have set line-in to mute and record as per instructions but that didn't work
<Greybeard> ﻿bjb1959: are you trying to capture audio from the TV capture card's internal source, or an external cable?
<Greybeard> internal should be easier if it exists
<bjb1959> greybeard, it's an ati all-in-wonder card, havn't cracked the case to see if it has an internal connect. currently it's connected via external plugin
<Greybeard> if you're using an external cable, you need to mute the line-in of the sound card's playback
<Greybeard> you don't need to crack anything
<Greybeard> some TV capture cards provide sound capture devices as well as video capture
<bjb1959> greybeard, tried the mute but didn't work
<Greybeard> what does /proc/asound/cards contain?
<bjb1959> give me a couple minutes
<Greybeard> ATI All-in-Wonder HowTo (English) - MythTV <http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_All-in-Wonder_HowTo_(English)> says you can't record at all with AiW, but I guess you've proved that wrong, huh?
<superm1> you can't record in myth with it
<superm1> that's been my understanding
<Greybeard> bjb seemed to be saying he was recording video
<superm1> well if this is the case, i'd be impressed and he should update said howto :)
<Greybeard> yeah
<bjb1959> greybeard, had to re-boot, trying to open /proc/asound/cards caused system to lock using jedit so tried to open with gedit and had to re-load to get it to show. it's blank
<Greybeard> you can just use cat
<Greybeard> but first, are you actually watching TV in MythTV with an AiW?
<bjb1959> yes I am, cat shows nvidia nforce 2
<bjb1959> with alc650 at irq 18
<Greybeard> which driver are you using?
<bjb1959> the most current nvidia video driver
<Greybeard> All-in-Wonder is an ATI name
<bjb1959> oh sorry, not sure
<bjb1959> can I use cat to find out?
<Greybeard> look at the output of dmesg
<Greybeard> "dmesg|less"
<Greybeard> or "lspci"
<Greybeard> lspci gives a good summary of all PCI devices
<bjb1959> which one am I looking for the multimedia video controller?
<Greybeard> yeah, probably
<troldrik> Okay, I'm doing something wrong here. The ubuntu packaged mythvideo plays .mp4 videos with x264 and aac audio just fine. But my self compiled myth does not do aac audio. AFD Error: Could not find decoder for codec (AAC), ignoring. libfaad-dev is installed
<Greybeard> which player is MythVideo using?
<troldrik> Internal.
<Greybeard> you must not have build mythtv with libfaad support
<bjb1959>  Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<troldrik> Greybeard: Right.. how do I enable it? :)
<Greybeard> bjb1959: can you look in the output of dmesg to see if you can find more details on the capture device?
<troldrik> I even tried hacking config.mak to add libavcodec support for libfaad.
<Greybeard> I'm not sure; was libfaad-dev installed when you ran ./configure?
<troldrik> Yes.
<bjb1959> greybeard, found the tuner lines, what do you need?
<Greybeard> well, I just wonder what the manufacturer and model of the card is
<Greybeard> I guess I don't know about libfaad support in MythTV then
<Greybeard> I think I've usually used mplayer or Xine to play MP4 files
<bjb1959> it mentions philips 4 in 1
<Greybeard> ok, well what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" say?
<sebrock_> how do I automount a CDROM/DVD on boot. right now it just sits on my desktop and I have to manually mount it by clicking on it
<sebrock_> not very efficient when in Mythtv
<Greybeard> on my system, mythfrontend watches the CDROM drive and automounts
<Greybeard> I think it's in the media settings
<troldrik> Greybeard: Well I hacked my way around it... had to add faad support to libs/libmyth/mythconfig.h too.
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> I guess it just hasn't been added to MythTV trunk yet, huh?
<troldrik> But it's not ideal.
<troldrik> No it's 0.21-fixes.
<troldrik> But the ubuntu debs somehow enable it.
<Greybeard> TOP_SECRET_OPTS += --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-libmp3lame \
<Greybeard> +                   --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid --enable-libfftw3
<Greybeard> that's in mythtv_0.22.0~trunk18128-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1.diff.gz
<troldrik> Hmm.
<superm1> shhh.  don't tell Greybeard :)
<Greybeard> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv_0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Greybeard> so, it's in the fixes build too
<troldrik> Yeah.
<Greybeard> don't tell me what?
<troldrik> Just saw.
<troldrik> gj not listing it in --help.  :/
<Greybeard> yeah, weird
<Greybeard> I'd built MythTV myself a number of times, but I hadn't needed AAC decoding
<laga> guess why it's called TOP_SECRET_OPTS ;)
<troldrik> To annoy me?
<Greybeard> it's in the configure file, but doesn't show by default for some reason
<Greybeard> oh, it's just commented out I think
<Greybeard> if you look at the show_help() function in configure, you can see all the options
<bjb1959> greybeard, sorry it took so long my cat line gives me this  0 nForce  NFORCE - NVidia nForce2nForce2 with ALC650F at irq 18
<Greybeard> ok, so your TV capture card doesn't have sound capture it seems
<Greybeard> when the TV card is capturing, you can hear the sound out of your sound card's speakers?
<Hotkey> Newb Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy user - wanting to add Myth TV to it so I can use TV tuner card.  I installed MythTV Frontend but am really in a fog about how to complete the install. Help?
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<Hotkey> dpick thanx i'll give that a shot!
<Hotkey> Greybeard - seemed like the install completed but I'm not seeing any icons in menus to run?
<Hotkey> Nevermind!  I see the next steps on the website.  Sorry!
<Ragamuffin76> Hi everybody. Do somebody know how i can change the myhttv frontend to window mode?
<wezlo> hey, I'm having a problem with setting up mythbuntu - I can't get X to configure at all so I'm stuck at the shell
<wezlo> I've got the openchrome driver installed, but the xorg.conf file didn't it have it configured, I set up my video card in devices, but there are no video modes listed - a reconfigure didn't work
<jayzi> has anyone had any issues with the movie posters being low res
<jayzi> that is after you do a search, and it fetches the movie poster
<jayzi> it has only been happening to the last 6 or so videos i put in, the first set of movies worked fine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-22
<jayzi> no takers?
<tgm4883_laptop> waited 16 minutes :(
<tgm4883_laptop> I just saw it
 * tgm4883_laptop sighs
<larson9999> i'm sending my cable box output via svideo into a usb2wintv.  at first it's in color.  but as soon as i change the channel it's in black and white.  any idea what i have wrong?
<Greybear1> what do you have to do to restore color?
<Hotkey> help a newb pleasae - i have i installed but can not get any tv signal
<Greybear1> you're going to have to provide more info than that to get help
<Hotkey> installed on hardy 8.04 dell pc dual boot with xp
<Hotkey> i have an icon in aps/sound.video for mythtv frontend
<Greybear1> maybe some information about where you get TV and what kind of tuner would be useful and what exactly the problem is
<Hotkey> tv from local cable - analog and tuner is a motherboard tv card built in by dell - xp is media center version
<Greybear1> unless you're running MythTV on Windows, it's irrelevant
<Hotkey> ok
<Hotkey> what else can i tell you?
<Greybear1> what happens?
<Greybear1> how is it different from what you expect?
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybear1, i'd go with the output of lspci and refer him to the manual
<Hotkey> myth front end starts up grey background orange hilighted font for Watch TV but pressing enter at that point does nothing, no messages no tv
<Greybear1> yeah, you're probably right tgm
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm guessing you didn't do mythtv-setup
<Hotkey> i did run thru it from system menu but i really didnt input much
<Hotkey> you're referring to the MCC?
<Hotkey> does it hurt to rerun it?
<Greybear1> start at page 97
<Hotkey> terminal window started but has hung now.  should i paste any of the text?
<Hotkey> ive been thru that mcc setup and i reallt don't see that i have anything required.  when i run the ap and choose Information Center/System Status, Tuner Status reads Tuner 1 is unavailable so I'm thinking it has not found the TV Tuner card.
<Greybear1> did you run mythtv-setup?
<Hotkey> yes
<Greybear1> so, it found the tuner card and got listings?
<Hotkey> i guess thats where im struggling.  the only thing i changed in the General tab was channel freq to US Cable
<Hotkey> Capture cards has 4 entries
<Hotkey> New, Delete all cards on Dell, Delete all cards,
<Hotkey> and v4l:/dev/video0
<Greybear1> so, did you add an entry for your card?
<Hotkey> is the v4l the card?
<Greybear1> whatever type of card you have
<Hotkey> anyway ubuntu or myth detects?  im not sure i know otherwise.
<Greybear1> syntax error
<Hotkey> card type listed when i select add new card is analog v4l capture card
<Greybear1> is that correct?
<Hotkey> and i can't access the field to change it to anything else
<Hotkey> dunno - i have no documentation
<Hotkey> there is a "probed info" line that reads "failed to open".  meaningful?
<Greybear1> sounds like to me
<Greybear1> does failure sound good to you?
<Greybear1> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<Hotkey> no thats why i mentioned it...
<Hotkey> i'll read thru that - thanks
<Greybear1> good
<MythbuntuGuest70> Hi all
<Travi> My screen resolution isnt getting setup properly. if anyone has a moment can you take a look at the details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897100
<Greybear1> you're never going to get very good quality from S-Video
<Greybear1> the edges are cut off because of overscan
<Travi> is that a problem from using s-video?
<Greybear1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan
<Travi> or being casued by something else
<Travi> already there ;)
<Greybear1> the main point is, don't use S-video for an LCD TV
<Travi> All right
<Hotkey> Greybearl I'm gonna have a look at XP device manager to see if the tuner card brand/model is listed.
<Greybear1> doesn't it have DVI, HDMI, or D-Sub input?
<Travi> I just happened to have the cables for it. Ill see what else it supports
<Greybear1> you can use lspci to find the device too
<Travi> dvi most likely. im checking now
<destructar> hi all... i'm using mythbuntu 8.04 with ubuntu desktop... i'm having some interesting resolution issues that just started up on me. could use some help
<destructar> first off: i'm using a 1080p tv. using dvi to hdmi
<destructar> when i boot up the computer it's as though i'm zoomed in
<destructar> i move my mouse to the edges of the screen to find icons etc.
<destructar> so in order to regain the correct resolution i have to log out and back in
<destructar> that's if i use hdmi port 3 on my tv... using ports 1 or 2 the zoom won't go away
<destructar> the other issue i'm having is: i absolutely can not prevent mythtv from starting up at reboot... i have unchecked the box in the myth control center but it won't save my setting
<destructar> so... any help on these two things would be much appreciated. I'm getting frustrated. haven't had any issues for months and can't figure out what I didn't to cause these problems
<Travi> Ok, thanks greybear. I am going to try dvi to hmdi
<Greybear1> yeah, digital is what you should be using if at all possible
<Greybear1> but TVs are often very bad at behaving like monitors
<Greybear1> it took me a long time to find a good mode for my LCD TV
<Greybear1> try to stick to common ones like 720p@60
<larson9999> it's been so long since i had this box running i forgot how i solved my svideo out being black and white
<Greybear1> maybe the chroma wire is broken
<larson9999> Greybear1, i don't think so.  i set this up about a year ago and had this issue.  i fixed it somehow.  we recently moved and i'm setting it up again.  just forgot what the fix was :)
<bronson> It sounds like Intrepid Mythbuntu should feel exactly like Hardy?
<bronson> Er, I should say, Myth front-end in Mythbuntu.
<bronson> Lots of control panel and infrastructure improvements, but basically the same Myth?
<Hotkey> Greybear1 - sitting on the xp media center side now reading device mgr for dell dimension e510.  Only thing I see is Radeon x600.
<Greybear1> that doesn't help much
<Hotkey> Googled the machine and found a review that reads "This entry-level Media Center PC lacks a TV tuner and digital audio ports, but serves well as a home or home office PC"
<Hotkey> yet i do have coax input and can see/record tv.....
<Greybear1> well that sounds like your problem
<larson9999> Hotkey, that's a media center? lol
<Hotkey> larson9999 I know!!!!
<Hotkey> sheesh...
<larson9999> Hotkey, actually, that's a reviewer?
<Hotkey> larson9999 ya via about.com
<Hotkey> and thats pulling a pcworld review
<Greybear1> maybe the manufacturer's site is a better source
<Greybear1> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dimE510/
<Hotkey> just going there now
<larson9999> i feel dirty.  i picked up xp home at a thrift store today for $2 so i could run magicjack.
<Hotkey> another reviewer writes what a great tuner his 510 has! lol
<bronson> larson9999, that's a good deal
<bronson> It's a collectable, probably be worth 10X that in 4 years.
<Hotkey> im sure
<Hotkey> does it have a tuner card i can borrow :)
<Greybear1> if you have a Dimension E510 with a tuner card, it wasn't original equipment
<larson9999> this xp home notwithstanding, i have had a string of good thrift store luck in the last week.  3 p4 2.66mgz machines with 1 gig ram for $15 each, windows server 2003 enterprise 25 cals sealed for $16 i sold for $500 on ebay.  and a nintendo ds for $2.49
<Hotkey> Greybear1 ya it is - i ordered it - dell site lists e510 with several different tv cards........knowing which i have is a mystery
<Hotkey> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&ServiceTag=&SystemID=DIMENSION%205150/E510&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
<Greybear1> well, the owner's manual doesn't say anything about tuners
<Hotkey> nice
<Hotkey> im running belarc advisor to see if it picks it up
<Greybear1> as I said before, you should be using lspci in Linux
<Hotkey> Greybear1 now i know what lspci is.  linux newb here.
<Greybear1> I'm glad you're learning
<Hotkey> trying - thanks for helping.
<Greybear1> you're welcome
<Hotkey> belarc lists RADEON X600 256MB HyperMemory [Display adapter]
<Hotkey> and RADEON X600 256MB HyperMemory Secondary [Display adapter]
<Hotkey> no other video/display items
<Greybear1> those sound like display devices
<Greybear1> and I don't know what belarc is
<Hotkey> under multimedia i read "ATI Unified AVStream Driver"
<Hotkey> belarc is the windows version of lspci
<Greybear1> so, is that the video capture device?
<Hotkey> i have no idea.  prolly have to crcack it open and see for myself
<Greybear1> if your device isn't on http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card#Capture_Card_Matrix I wouldn't get my hopes up
<Hotkey> as hokey as this has been its prolly not - if i add a new one what would you recommend?
<Greybear1> depends entirely on the TV source
<Hotkey> basic cable - i dont think i can pull in hd ota without big antenae
<Greybear1> I've had pretty good experience with the PVR-150
<Greybear1> the PVR-500 has two tuners
<Hotkey> nice
<Greybear1> there are less expensive ones, but I don't have MythTV experience with any
<wezlo> hey all, I really need some help getting x configured, it's like my video card (via unichrome km400) isn't being detected.  I ran linux on this laptop for years, so I know x works, but the mythbuntu setup doesn't see it for some reason.
<Greybear1> can you just put the right driver in xorg.conf manually?
<Hotkey> Greybear1 im still at it and found more detail about the radeon x600 - looks like its a dual purpose video card.
<Hotkey> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/video/P97737/en/index.htm
<Greybear1> well, the important question is whether there's a Linux driver for it
<wezlo> Greaybear1, I tried - but the xorg.conf file itself is screwy - there's no modes, and the screens are configured
<larson9999> errrr ! i can't figure this out.  everything else is in color.  only when i watch tv is it black and white.  the nvdia
<Greybear1> Xorg doesn't necessarily need modes, but it does need a device
<wezlo> I ran Xorg -configure to get a custom configuration, but starting up with it gave me the same error (fatal server error no screens found)
<wezlo> Greybear1, I get this even with vesa set as the driver
<Greybear1> ﻿larson9999: maybe your color Xv parameter is turned to zero
<Greybear1> "no screens found" doesn't mean anything specific
<Greybear1> you'll have to look earlier
<larson9999> Greybear1, where's that setting?
<Greybear1> "color"
<wezlo> k, let me check the log
<Hotkey> Greybear1 I didnt find it on the Capture card wiki rom your link above. I'll get a new one.  Thanks for the help.
<wezlo> Greybear1, I keep seeing this -  "ViaPanelGetIndex: Mode not supported by Panel."
<wezlo> is the mythbuntu kernel setup differently?
<Greybear1> than what?
<wezlo> I get this with different resolutions
<wezlo> Not using default mode "640x350" (unknown reason)
<wezlo> (II) CHROME(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<Greybear1> which mode do you expect to work?
<wezlo> I'm installing on a laptop, so 1024x768
<Greybear1> well, if you had Xorg working on it, perhaps you can use that config
<wezlo> can't gone
<wezlo> sigh
<Greybear1> maybe a LiveCD will work
<wezlo> Nope
<wezlo> it's WEIRD
<Greybear1> if you can find one that has the right Xorg mode, use its config
<Greybear1> how many have you tried?
<wezlo> what do you mean?
<Greybear1> there are many LiveCD systems
<wezlo> I used mythbuntu and mythdora - got the same problem on both
<Greybear1> so, what did work?
<wezlo> but I've run live CD's on this before and they worked fine, but never "myth" cd's
<wezlo> regular ubuntu
<Greybear1> then use it
<wezlo> that's my next step, but I was hoping to have the stripping down done for me
<wezlo> oh well
<Greybear1> http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<wezlo> my thanks, I'll bookmark that and download ubuntu
<Greybear1> if you want a minimal system, start with the Ubuntu alternate install CD and install the "text" system
<wezlo> ok
<Greybear1> then, install the "mythbuntu-control-centre" package
<Greybear1> hopefully, that'll pull in everything you need
<Greybear1> but, I'm not sure how Xorg configuration will work
<wezlo> ok
<Greybear1> if the regular Ubuntu desktop LiveCD sets a correct mode, that's more sure to work
<wezlo> well, I'll boot the live CD and make sure that works first
<wezlo> that mythdora didn't work as well concerns me
<Greybear1> you said Ubuntu works
<Greybear1> you can always remove packages later if you want to save space
<wezlo> yup
<Greybear1> Mythbuntu is just a few extra packages that are already in the Ubuntu repositories and the installer CD
<Greybear1> so, installing from an existing Ubuntu system ends up in almost exactly the same place
<wezlo> ok
<Greybear1> they're not really separate projects
<wezlo> yah, it's just the preconfiguring I like - but oh well, if ubuntu works, I'll be glad
<Greybear1> I used the Ubuntu alternate install CD
<Greybear1> I was using Ubuntu for MythTV before Mythbuntu came along
<wezlo> that's how I installed it on my previous box
<Greybear1> ok
<Greybear1> all you need to know right now is how to get Xorg to run with the mode you want
<Greybear1> if a LiveCD does that, just steal its config
<Greybear1> it wouldn't even have to be Ubuntu
<wezlo> yup
<wezlo> dangit
<wezlo> I was hiping to be playing tonight, but now it's too late
<wezlo> thanks though greybear
<wezlo> night
<Greybear1> sure
<foxbuntu> lmao, tgm4883_laptop got you with the WASP knife
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybeard, hey you there?
<Greybear1> yes
<ajhtiredwolf> greybeard :p not greybear
<Greybear1> something changed my nick
<ajhtiredwolf> So I think that i foudn the problem
<ajhtiredwolf> after I did a reboot it didnt work right?
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> But I think I know why
<ajhtiredwolf> I have it set to /dev/dsp, when i  did a reboot, i was getting my webcams microhpeon as the input
<ajhtiredwolf> now for whatever reason, when i reboot, some times my mixer will be set to the tvcard, some times the hdaintel onboard sound, some times the audigy 2 card
<Greybear1> yep
<ajhtiredwolf> I think when that happens, it changes which device is assigned to which dsp number
<Greybear1> that's why you should avoid using the OSS emulation devices
<Greybear1> yeah, it's not stable
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmmm, how do i do that?
<Greybear1> that's why it's better to use an Alsa device name that contains the CARD
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmmm well all these devices are using the alsa driver... or am i not following you?
<Greybear1> the device nodes /dev/dsp* are the old OSS-style interface
<Greybear1> if you use ALSA drivers, it provides those device nodes to emulate OSS
<Greybear1> but it's generally better to use the native ALSA names
<Greybear1> for one thing, you can always get the right device when you have multiple
<ajhtiredwolf> gotcha... if only it would let me use the names
<Greybear1> arecord -L gives you valid ALSA names
<ajhtiredwolf> Greybear1, yeah, but remember when i try and put anythign in the audio device section of mythtv setup it wont let me
<ajhtiredwolf> it will only take dev/dsp&
<Greybear1> yeah, that seems to be the real problem
<ajhtiredwolf> Btw you wouldnt happen to know of a way to make my mixer default to my audigy card would ya? I always have to go in and change it before i can use the adjust volume on my keyboard
<squish102> ajhtiredwolf go into bios and disable onboard?
<Greybear1> I don't think ﻿ajhtiredwolf can do that
<ajhtiredwolf> squish102, if it had that option :-p, but even that wont help me, there are about 5 devices that it switches between
<Greybear1> I think all devices are in use for something
<Greybear1> there might be a way to cause the drivers to be loaded in a predictable order
<ajhtiredwolf> there is a way to set the default device used, but i already have audigy2 set as default, other than that yeah i wonder if there is a way to set the order
<ajhtiredwolf> I am kinda doubting it though
<Greybear1> default in what?
<ajhtiredwolf> sound card used
<Greybear1> I assume you're talking about a particular application
<ajhtiredwolf> I dont think so, but i did it a while ago, i was given advice in #ubuntu
<Greybear1> you can configure the default Alsa devices in a config file
<ajhtiredwolf> I believe that was it
<Greybear1> but that won't help your MythTV recording problem
<Greybear1> http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<ajhtiredwolf> right... so in your mythtvsetup you are able to put whatever you want into there?
<Greybear1> I haven't had to configure this myself, since I don't need to have MythTV capture audio
<Greybear1> so, I was surprised to find that it won't accept ALSA device names
<ajhtiredwolf> Gotcha.. btw it was asoundconf set-default-card audigy2 that i did
<Greybear1> the frontend configuration does accept ALSA names for playback device
<Greybear1> oh, I wasn't aware of asoundconf
<Greybear1> that's probably easier than doing it manually
<Greybear1> that will affect any apps that use alsa-lib, which unfortunately doesn't seem to include mythbackend
<ajhtiredwolf> So I guess my only chance is to stop the soundcards from changing order
<Greybear1> yeah, that may be the only option
<ajhtiredwolf> heh unfortunately ive tried to do that befoer but never gotten anywhere
<Greybear1> probably the best way to do it would be in the udev configuration
<ajhtiredwolf> btw i added the string of commands rmmod saa7134 sudo modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner =5 alsa=1 to that file you suggested but i still have to do it manually before it works
<Greybear1> I'm looking at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Device_Filenames_and_udev#Obtaining_identifying_information
<Greybear1> I guess we don't know what the critical time is for loading that module
<Greybear1> so, when you start up the machine, the ﻿saa7134 module is loaded, but you can't capture video?
<Greybear1> but if you unload it and reload it, it starts working?
<ajhtiredwolf> That seems to be the case yes
<ajhtiredwolf> but i have to rmmod saa7134_alsa some times as well
<Greybear1> it sounds like maybe that card just isn't very well supported
<ajhtiredwolf> Not at all
<Greybear1> I think that udev HOWTO in the MythTV wiki should do it
<ajhtiredwolf> Im reading through it
<ajhtiredwolf> what was the file that you said i should add those commands to ?
<Greybear1> the file /etc/rc.local should run every time you boot
<Greybear1> it runs as root, so you don't need to put sudo in it
<ajhtiredwolf> I put rmmod saa7134_alsa
<ajhtiredwolf> rmmod saa7145
<ajhtiredwolf> modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=43 alsa=1
<ajhtiredwolf> in it, just like that
<Greybear1> after editing it, run it manually: "sudo /etc/rc.local" to make sure it's working
<Greybear1> better use /sbin/modprobe to be safe
<Greybear1> the PATH may be different
<Greybear1> /sbin/modprobe and /sbin/rmmod
<Greybear1> make sure you add your lines before the "exit 0" that's already there
<ajhtiredwolf> it said that saa7134_alsa does not exist in /proc/modules
<Greybear1> that means the module wasn't loaded
<ajhtiredwolf> mm... tv is working
<ajhtiredwolf> ok so basically that is just saying its an unnecesary step?
<Greybear1> I'm not sure
<Greybear1> I don't know what problem you're trying to work around
<Greybear1> trying to rmmod a module that isn't loaded is harmless
<ajhtiredwolf> ok so anyway, i tried doing rmmod saa7134 then i ran sudo /etc/rc.local
<ajhtiredwolf> and it didnt work
<Greybear1> what did it say?
<Greybear1> is the module loaded?
<ajhtiredwolf> Module saa7134_alsa does not exist in /proc/modules
<ajhtiredwolf> how do i check if it is loaded?
<Greybear1> lsmod|grep ﻿saa7134
<Greybear1> lsmod just lists loaded modules
<ajhtiredwolf> did nothing
<ajhtiredwolf> so it doesnt look like the modprobe is working
<Greybear1> if it doesn't output anything, it means the module isn't loaded
<Greybear1> is /etc/rc.local executable?
<ajhtiredwolf> I beleve so since it is giving me an error when trying to run it
<Greybear1> so?
<Greybear1> what error?
<ajhtiredwolf> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa does not exist in /proc/modules
<Greybear1> ok, so what's the contents of the file?
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/rmmod saa7134_alsa
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/rmmod saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=43 alsa=1
<Greybear1> what happens if you run each of those lines individually on the command line?
<ajhtiredwolf> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa does not exist in /proc/modules
<ajhtiredwolf> ERROR: Module saa7134 does not exist in /proc/modules
<ajhtiredwolf> it worked after I did the last command
<ajhtiredwolf> after doing sudo /sbin/modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=43 alsa=1
<ajhtiredwolf> which loads the module
<ajhtiredwolf> then those work
<ajhtiredwolf> so if the it hits an error ( the module isnt loaded ) then does it not execute the other lines?
<Greybear1> if the lines are identical in the script file, they should have the same effect
<Greybear1> that shouldn't be the case
<ajhtiredwolf> ok i just ran sudo /etc/rc.local after loading the module
<ajhtiredwolf> and it didnt give me an error
<ajhtiredwolf> and it appears to have worked
<Greybear1> I just noticed that the top line is "#!/bin/sh -e"
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm i ran it again and it said RROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa
<Greybear1> that means any command that fails will cause the script to exit immediately
<ajhtiredwolf> that is commented out htough
<Greybear1> no, it's the shebang
<ajhtiredwolf> Should I removei t?
<Greybear1> #! is a special sequence
<Greybear1> remove the "-e"
<Greybear1> make the top line "#!/bin/sh"
<ajhtiredwolf> ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa
<ajhtiredwolf> the line before that is rmmod saa7134_alsa so it should be doing that first..
<Greybear1> you have to remove ﻿saa7134_alsa before ﻿saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah, that is how it is set up
<Greybear1> make sure there are no typos
<ajhtiredwolf> lol, yeah nm
<ajhtiredwolf> Alihgt hopefully that will work on boot
<Greybear1> yeah, it probably will now
<ajhtiredwolf> Is there a way to set it to automitcally go to telivision vs composite1 or s-video?
<Greybear1> probably
<Greybear1> that's a detail of the card I imagine
<Greybear1> MythTV should set the capture card input when it starts recording
<Greybear1> v4l2-ctl might do it
<ajhtiredwolf> Alright, now onto setting the audio device
<ajhtiredwolf> mmm and where is v4l2-ctl?
<Greybear1> oddly, it's in ivtv-utils
<Greybear1> I'm not sure if it works on non-ivtv v4l2 devices
<ajhtiredwolf> Dont have that
<Greybear1> don't have which?
<Greybear1> install ivtv-utils if it's not already
<Greybear1> maybe it would be simplest to add the correct modules to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist then load them in rc.local
<Greybear1> then you might be able to define the audio device order
<ajhtiredwolf> Ok so like, ad whatever the name of the Audigy2, the intel, and the saa7134 are to the blacklist file, then tell rc.local to load them in a certain order?
<Greybear1> right
<Greybear1> I think any module names you put in that file shouldn't be autoloaded by Ubuntu startup scripts
<Greybear1> and I think /dev/dsp? devices are numbered in the order the driver module is loaded
<ajhtiredwolf> THere are qutie a few things listed under devices when i go to system preferences sound.. would i need to add them all?
<ajhtiredwolf> there is audigy 2 zs, sb0350 alsa mixer
<Greybear1> well, you need to determine which linux modules are audio drivers
<ajhtiredwolf> Where can i list those?
<ajhtiredwolf> ls asound or something?
<Greybear1> lsmod
<Greybear1> so, for instance, snd_emu10k1 is the main module for an Audigy card
<Greybear1> if you put that at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I think the Audigy devices won't appear
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmm im actually not seeing audigy2 listed here, i see the saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf>  but no audigy
<Greybear1> listed where?
<ajhtiredwolf> under lsmod
<Greybear1> that's because the module is called ﻿snd_emu10k1
<ajhtiredwolf> alright, there seem to be allot that have to do with saa7134
<Greybear1> we're only interested in ALSA sound drivers right now
<ajhtiredwolf> when opening the sound utility in system preference, under devices there is listed saa7134(ALSA)
<Greybear1> ﻿saa7134_alsa seems to be the sound capture driver for your card, right?
<Greybear1> but you said it doesn't seem to work
<ajhtiredwolf> Correct
<ajhtiredwolf> well, audio out works
<Greybear1> out of what?
<ajhtiredwolf> i have a wire going from the audio out port of the tuner device, to the audio in of the audigy 2
<ajhtiredwolf> the saa7134
<Greybear1> you have to do that because ﻿saa7134_alsa doesn't work
<Greybear1> if it worked, it would allow MythTV to capture on the TV card instead of having to go the Audigy line in
<ajhtiredwolf> alright, so which devices should i add to blacklist?
<Greybear1> we know ﻿saa7134_alsa and snd_emu10k1
<Greybear1> are there any others?
<ajhtiredwolf> The hda_intel
<ajhtiredwolf> and the logitech webcam
<Greybear1> so that's snd-hda-intel
<Greybear1> what about the webcam?
<ajhtiredwolf> Im not sure what it is named
<ajhtiredwolf> It isnt listed under devices as far as i can see
<Greybear1> what's the model?
<ajhtiredwolf> I know that right now it is dev/sbd
<ajhtiredwolf> sbd0 i mean
<Greybear1> weird
<Greybear1> I don't know what sbd means
<ajhtiredwolf> let me try this
<Greybear1> I thought a camera would be /dev/video something
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah it is /dev/video1
<ajhtiredwolf> but it has audio capture too
<Greybear1> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3405 is what you need
<ajhtiredwolf> lsmod usb
<Greybear1> and it's not incorporated yet
<Greybear1> so, this is a known issue
<Greybear1> lsmod just lists all loaded modules
<ajhtiredwolf> Should I get that patch?
<Greybear1> try running "sudo udevmonitor"
<Greybear1> well, I would
<Greybear1> if you're comfortable patching and building from source, that seems like the right way to fix this problem
<Greybear1> but what we're already working on might be easier at the moment
<ajhtiredwolf> that gave the output UDEV the event which udev sends out after rule processing
<ajhtiredwolf> UEVENT the kernel uevent
<ajhtiredwolf> then hangs
<Greybear1> it's not hung, it's showing you device events
<ajhtiredwolf> ok lets try what we are working on first and see if it works
<Greybear1> now unplug the camera and plug it back in
<ajhtiredwolf> do you want the ouput?
<Greybear1> yeah, there's probably a lot, so use the pastebin
<ajhtiredwolf> http://pastebin.ca/1181337
<Greybear1> that doesn't seem to have what we're looking for
<Greybear1> just hit Ctrl-C to exit udevmonitor
<ajhtiredwolf> I did lsusb
<ajhtiredwolf> that gave me this
<ajhtiredwolf> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ajhtiredwolf> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c041 Logitech, Inc.
<ajhtiredwolf> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ajhtiredwolf> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc.
<ajhtiredwolf> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ajhtiredwolf> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Greybear1> yeah, unfortunately, that doesn't tell us which module is handling the audio
<Greybear1> just try lsmod|grep snd_
<Greybear1> see if anything looks familiar
<ajhtiredwolf> we have usb_audio
<ajhtiredwolf> think that is it?
<Greybear1> or paste the output of that
<Greybear1> oh, yeah, that makes sense
<Greybear1> it's just USB audio class
<ajhtiredwolf> http://pastebin.ca/1181344
<Greybear1> yeah, that must be it
<ajhtiredwolf> snd_usb_audio
<Greybear1> yeah, that needs to be blacklisted too
<Greybear1> so, now you have all four modules to blacklist
<ajhtiredwolf> Yep
<Greybear1> put those in there, reboot, and /proc/asound/cards should be empty
<ajhtiredwolf> i added them to the blacklist file
<ajhtiredwolf> brb
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> alright what should i check is empty again?
<Greybear1> yeah
<Greybear1> check /proc/asound/cards
<Greybear1> or a mixer or whatever
<Greybear1> there's shouldn't be any sound devices now
<ajhtiredwolf> under devices is the sound prferences, saa7134 alsa mixer is loaded
<ajhtiredwolf> im guessing that is because we added it to the rc.local file
<Greybear1> right
<Greybear1> so that's the only one?
<ajhtiredwolf> Correctomundo
<Greybear1> great!
<ajhtiredwolf> :D
<ajhtiredwolf> wait
<ajhtiredwolf> there is also
<Greybear1> now all you need to do is to add the other three modules in a similar fashion
<ajhtiredwolf> capture:alsa PCM on hw:1 (saa7134 pcm ) via DMA...
<Greybear1> well, what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" say?
<Greybear1> the same card can show up in different ways
<ajhtiredwolf>  1 [SAA7134        ]: SAA7134 - SAA7134
<ajhtiredwolf>                       saa7130[0] at 0xe5105000 irq 20
<Greybear1> as native Alsa and OSS
<Greybear1> yeah, so one device
<Greybear1> so, figure out which order you want
<ajhtiredwolf> cool
<Greybear1> and put the modprobe lines into /etc/rc.local like you already have
<Greybear1> and the order there should determine the order of /dev/dsp? nodes
<ajhtiredwolf> This gives me an idea too. That webcam that i use, it doesnt work with the program cheese and a few other trhings because the tvcard is loaded first, and most programs look for /dev/video0 i wonder if i could fix that this way too
<Greybear1> yeah, probably
<ajhtiredwolf> but il work on that later :p
<Greybear1> the udev approach is probably nicer
<Greybear1> this is the low level ugly way to do it
<Greybear1> but this is simpler too
<ajhtiredwolf> Yes but also a little more simple
<ajhtiredwolf> Yeah hah
<ajhtiredwolf> and i am all about low level and ugly ;-)
<Greybear1> udev's value is for hotplugging
<Greybear1> if you know ahead of time which devices will be there, you can do it this way
<ajhtiredwolf> think this will make it start up slower?
<Greybear1> no
<ajhtiredwolf> whe ndoes it execute rc.local?
<Greybear1> I think it executes after all the other scripts
<Greybear1> which could be a problem come to think of it
<ajhtiredwolf> this is really cool though, kinda an unconventional way to get it working but still cool
<Greybear1> yeah, there's probably a better way
<Greybear1> I wish I knew the "correct" way
<ajhtiredwolf> Honestly, if it works it works right?
<ajhtiredwolf> if i run into problems then i will look for the better way
<Greybear1> now I'm wondering about whether mythbackend might start before this script, which could be a problem
<ajhtiredwolf> mythbackend doesnt seem to start by itself, i always have to do it manually
<Greybear1> do you have any idea why?
<ajhtiredwolf> not really... i just figured that was how it was :p
<Greybear1> it may be related to the need to reload the capture driver
<ajhtiredwolf> probably
<Greybear1> so, you should also move rc.local earlier than mythtv-backend
<Greybear1> the name of the script is /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local
<ajhtiredwolf> hang on one sec
<ajhtiredwolf> the order doesnt looks right
<Greybear1> the one for mythbackend is /etc/rc2.d/S20mythtv-backend
<Greybear1> the order of what?
<ajhtiredwolf> well it should load audigy, intel, usb, saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> in devices it is listed
<ajhtiredwolf> audigy, saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> then intel
<Greybear1> what's the entire rc.local now?
<ajhtiredwolf> maybe it is because i didnt have it setup on this reboot
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/modprobe snd_emu10k1
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/modprobe snd_hda_intel
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/modprobe snd_usb_audio
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/rmmod saa7134_alsa
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/rmmod saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> /sbin/modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=43 alsa=1
<ajhtiredwolf> let me see if it works after another reboot
<ajhtiredwolf> brb
<ajhtiredwolf> oh wiat
<Greybear1> it's possible that the order of moprobe commands isn't the only factor
<Greybear1> USB may be slower
<Greybear1> in any case, the important one for you is the Audigy one, right?
<ajhtiredwolf> reguardless that should be a problem long as audigy loads first
<ajhtiredwolf> correct
<Greybear1> good
<ajhtiredwolf> alright what should i edit in /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local?
<ajhtiredwolf> which script boots first?
<ajhtiredwolf> runs*
<Greybear1> I think you can just rename that link to S10rc.local
<Greybear1> the number in the name determines order
<Greybear1> so, since mythtv-backend is 20, if your script is 10, it'll run earlier
<ajhtiredwolf> let me make sure nothign else is 10
<Greybear1> well, it won't conflict
<Greybear1> ones of the same number will just be run in alphabetical order or something
<ajhtiredwolf> ok cool
<Greybear1> you could put it at 05 to be earlier than almost everything
<ajhtiredwolf> and it isnt dangerous to rename this?
<Greybear1> 04 or 05 would probably be good
<Greybear1> I don't think so because it's your script you're messing with, not an essential one
<Greybear1> rc.local was empty before you edited it
<Greybear1> anyway, breaking your system is a great way to learn ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> Ok lets see if that works
<ajhtiredwolf> let me reboot again brb
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> awesome, that appears to have done it
<Greybear1> great!
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm
<ajhtiredwolf> lol for somerason the mixer didnt default to the audigy still, even though it is loaded first
<ajhtiredwolf> which unfortunately seems to revert the audigys mixer settings back to default grrr
<ajhtiredwolf> this system seems less than idea for mutliple sound cards haha
<Greybear1> well, native Alsa apps don't care about order
<Greybear1> that's one reason Alsa is better than OSS
<Greybear1> and blacklisting the modules may have messed with the script that reloads the mixer settings
<ajhtiredwolf> Nahh it was doing that before too
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> here is an idea, i wonder if it is possibel to output the settings of the mixer to a file, then have it load that file on start up
<Greybear1> that's what it's supposed to do automatically
<Greybear1> normally it does that transparently
<ajhtiredwolf> do you know where that file is stored?
<Greybear1> "/var/lib/alsa/asound.state" contains the state
<Greybear1> "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils" reads and writes it I believe
<ajhtiredwolf> so what im thinking waht happens is, if it for instance loads the saa7134 mixer, which it did in this case, it changes a few things in the audigy mixer for whatever reason maybe if i could just tell it to load this again after it selects which mixer to use..
<Greybear1> you can put a command to reload the mixer settings in rc.local, yes
<ajhtiredwolf> wait a second, /var/lib/alsa/asound.state on shows the intel mixer
<Greybear1> I think what we did confused the mixers
<ajhtiredwolf> only shows *
<Greybear1> alsactl is the utility that loads and saves states
<ajhtiredwolf> well, I guess this is something i can live iwt
<ajhtiredwolf> ahhh wiat nm
<ajhtiredwolf> ok so i changed to the saa7134 mixer right?
<ajhtiredwolf> then back to the audigy mixer
<Greybear1> you can save a state to any file you want and then reload that any time
<ajhtiredwolf> and the everything was changed back again
<Greybear1> you mean reset?
<ajhtiredwolf> it seems openeing the saa7134 mixer changes some aduigy settings
<ajhtiredwolf> no i just opened it
<Greybear1> maybe it was the mixer program that changed the settings
<Greybear1> maybe it was confused because the order changed or something
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm
<Greybear1> no, I don't really know
<ajhtiredwolf> it seems that after leaving the mixer
<ajhtiredwolf> it changes back to some default settings
<Greybear1> every time?
<ajhtiredwolf> so like if i change something in saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> then go back to audigy
<ajhtiredwolf> then back to saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> those changes do not stick
<ajhtiredwolf> and the same seems to be true with all the mixers
<Greybear1> well, you already decided the saa7134_alsa didn't work
<Greybear1> oh
<Greybear1> changes don't stick at all?
<ajhtiredwolf> Correct, after changing the mixer
<Greybear1> which mixer are you using?
<Greybear1> which app?
<ajhtiredwolf> gnome-sound-properties
<ajhtiredwolf> no wait
<ajhtiredwolf> sorry
<ajhtiredwolf> It called Volume applet 2.22.2
<Greybear1> has it always behaved like that?
<ajhtiredwolf> I dont beleve so... but then again i might not have noticed
<Greybear1> what about alsamixer?
<ajhtiredwolf> that doesnt seem to have a gui
<Greybear1> no, it's a curses app
<ajhtiredwolf> dont know how to switch mixer devices with that
<Greybear1> but does it retain the settings?
<ajhtiredwolf> im not sure i dont know how to switch devices in it
<ajhtiredwolf> to check
<Greybear1> alsamixer -c
<Greybear1> AlsaMixer v1.0.15
<Greybear1> Usage: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7>] [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s] [-V <view>] [-a <abst>]
<Greybear1> "alsamixer -c 1" for the second card
<ajhtiredwolf> the settings appear to stay the same
<ajhtiredwolf> when changing from intel to audigy2
<ajhtiredwolf> then back to audigy2
<Greybear1> so, maybe you're seeing something funny with the GNOME one
<ajhtiredwolf> hang on
<ajhtiredwolf> let me make sure that doesnt happen in that one when switching between intel and audigy
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah still happens with that one
<Greybear1> strange
<ajhtiredwolf> but the problem is that it will load the saa7134 one when it boots ( some times) and if that happens i lose the setting
<ajhtiredwolf> s
<Greybear1> since you aren't using it, just don't ever load ﻿saa7134_alsa
<ajhtiredwolf> alrighty
<ajhtiredwolf> but it still goes to intel some times :p
<ajhtiredwolf> maybe i shoudlnt load that one either
<Greybear1> you mean settings change?
<Greybear1> mixer settings?
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah
<Greybear1> I have no idea what's happening there
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah actually... there is no reason for me to load the saa7134 OR The intel card
<ajhtiredwolf> im not using either of them
<Greybear1> oh
<Greybear1> that does simplify things
<Greybear1> I've disabled my motherboard audio to simplify configuration
<ajhtiredwolf> wait but... will the tvcard still be able to ouput sound to the audigy card
<ajhtiredwolf> if it isnt loaded?
<Greybear1> you're not using the alsa driver of the capture card at all
<Greybear1> that's why you need the cable
<ajhtiredwolf> so what is handling its output?
<Greybear1> the Audigy card
<ajhtiredwolf> well it goes into the audigy card, but the tvcard has to take the audio, then give it to the audigy2
<ajhtiredwolf> so it has to process the audio some how
<Greybear1> through the analog cable
<ajhtiredwolf> Ahh ok
<Greybear1> that's how you hooked it up, right?
<ajhtiredwolf> i just have the cable plugged int it, then a cable going from the audio out of the card to the audio in of the audigy
<Greybear1> the TV card has a tuner, a digital capture device, and an audio capture device
<Greybear1> the tuner puts out analog video and audio
<ajhtiredwolf> Ahh ok
<Greybear1> you're using the analog audio directly out of the tuner, bypassing the TV card's digital audio capture
<ajhtiredwolf> let me try something
<ajhtiredwolf> let me remove those two modules and reboot as see if my settings keep
<Greybear1> yeah
<Greybear1> you also might want to disable the onboard sound in the BIOS setup
<ajhtiredwolf> Cant, lame as that is
<ajhtiredwolf> there is no option * i tried*
<Greybear1> why not?
<Greybear1> strange
<ajhtiredwolf> I know
<ajhtiredwolf> The motherboard is less than great
<ajhtiredwolf> i have ethernet problems with it too
<Greybear1> what make is the motherboard?
<ajhtiredwolf> some times il boot and the internet wont work
<ajhtiredwolf> some times it will
<ajhtiredwolf> a reboot always fixes it though
<ajhtiredwolf> it is a ga-g31m-s2l
<Greybear1> well, blacklisting the onboard audio module should have the same effect
<Greybear1> Gigabyte?
<ajhtiredwolf> Yes
<Greybear1> I'm using a Gigabyte motherboard and haven't had too much trouble with it
<ajhtiredwolf> They have always been good to me
<ajhtiredwolf> this was a cheap one though
<ajhtiredwolf> really chea
<Greybear1> but it's Nvidia chipset
<ajhtiredwolf> p
<ajhtiredwolf> you get what you pay for
<Greybear1> right
<ajhtiredwolf> It has onbaord vide otoo
<ajhtiredwolf> which caused hell of problems
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> its funny the way that i got it to work
<Greybear1> yeah, the one I have is definitely not a budget one
<ajhtiredwolf> so first time i installed, i didnt have my graphics card yet
<ajhtiredwolf> so i install with the onboard card
<ajhtiredwolf> update
<ajhtiredwolf> blah blah blah
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> then i install the nvidia 8800gt, everything is hunky doodly
<ajhtiredwolf> so then later on i try and change some video settings
<ajhtiredwolf> it goes to 640x480 and will NOT change
<ajhtiredwolf> unless i use the onbard video
<Greybear1> strange
<ajhtiredwolf> after about a week of frusteration i finally reinstalled
<ajhtiredwolf> same problem
<Greybear1> this was in Ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> no gui even when installing
<ajhtiredwolf> yes
<ajhtiredwolf> so after a while i think, well what did i do the first time
<ajhtiredwolf> so i install with it plugged into the onboard video, same problem
<ajhtiredwolf> what i found out was
<ajhtiredwolf> i had to install with the onbaord video, and the 8800gt NOT connected, then update the system
<ajhtiredwolf> THEN install the 8800gt, any other way and it will not work
<Greybear1> strange
<ajhtiredwolf> and i can not screw with any video settings, or it happens again
<Greybear1> so, the onboard video isn't disabled?
<ajhtiredwolf> No not right now
<Greybear1> that would probably simplify things to disable it
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah i did
<ajhtiredwolf> but that didnt help either
<Greybear1> hmmm
<ajhtiredwolf> my xorg.conf is funny
<ajhtiredwolf> look at it
<ajhtiredwolf> grrr pastebin isnt working, one sec
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> http://pastebin.com/m1c62199d
<ajhtiredwolf> Look at that haha
<Greybear1> what's so strange?
<ajhtiredwolf> theres nothing defined in it
<ajhtiredwolf> no monitor settings
<ajhtiredwolf> no video settings
<Greybear1> I think that's pretty normal these days
<ajhtiredwolf> no names of devices
<Greybear1> mine looks quite similar
<ajhtiredwolf> it almost seems like, it works with the onbaord, then if you update, and install the 8800gt, it will use whatever settings the onbaord had
<ajhtiredwolf> but if you try and define your own settings iwth the 8800gt
<ajhtiredwolf> it says screw you and pretends it doesnt know what card your talkinga bout
<Greybear1> well, the X server configures most things automatically these days
<ajhtiredwolf> meh... well hopefully my ocnfiguration will automatically work with the next release
<Greybear1> modes are switched with Xrandr instead of being in the xorg.conf
<ajhtiredwolf> alright let me see if that worked though, imma reboot
<Greybear1> yeah, hopefully
<ajhtiredwolf> Grrrn o that didnt work
<ajhtiredwolf> and for some reaso nthe saa7134 continues to appear in the device list, although it didnt revert to that one this time thankfully
<Greybear1> ﻿saa7134_alsa may be loaed automatically by ﻿saa7134
<ajhtiredwolf> Probably
<ajhtiredwolf> Meh I can live with this
<ajhtiredwolf> just have to change it before watching tv
<Greybear1> you may want to call alsactl in a script
<ajhtiredwolf> im gonna try and get rid of this little cracker i hear every once in a while
<Greybear1> little cracker?
<ajhtiredwolf> I hear a little cracker in the sound about every 5 seconds or so
<Greybear1> oh, a crackle?
<ajhtiredwolf> Yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> weird i wonder why its doing that
<ajhtiredwolf> it doesnt do that in tv time
<Greybear1> is TV time capturing audio?
<ajhtiredwolf> oh wait good point haha
<ajhtiredwolf> i just unmute the playback
<Greybear1> right
<ajhtiredwolf> Il try changing the audio sampling rate see if that helps
<Greybear1> yeah, it might
<Greybear1> maybe the buffer or period size is too small
<ajhtiredwolf> Where cna that be changed?
<Greybear1> I'm not sure
<Greybear1> I don't know if MythTV lets you change those
<ajhtiredwolf> bunch of settings i just found, il mess around in here
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> you know it almost seems like its just having a hard time keeping up, like its skipping
<ajhtiredwolf> im trying to find a way to lower audio quality but not seeing it
<Greybear1> it could be just an audio problem or it could be an audio/video sync problem
<ajhtiredwolf> once again cant express how much i appreciate you working with me to fix this :P, its nice when there are people who are willing to help you out vs people who just sit in here to bash anyone for not knowing how to use linux hah
<Greybear1> yeah, some people just like to feel elite
<ajhtiredwolf> thats what i got in #mythtv called a noob, and swore at me allot hah
<Greybear1> but GNU/Linux is mainstream enough today that the real elites use *BSD or something even less known
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah they hated ubuntu in there, claimed it brought to many noobs around
<ajhtiredwolf> obviously linux spreading and development time decreasing is a BAD thing.. *rolls eyes* :P
<Greybear1> that doesn't make much sense for MythTV
<ajhtiredwolf>  I used red hat and fedora quite a while ago
<ajhtiredwolf> it was allot of fun then to tinker around, but the thing about ubuntu is its a realy OS more than just a hobbiest OS
<Greybear1> I've used a wide variety
<ajhtiredwolf> Its something that has practical uses
<ajhtiredwolf> for the average user
<ajhtiredwolf> all the computers in the math department at my university use ubuntu
<Greybear1> well, Fedora's probably just as practical, but maybe not as easy for Windows users to start with
<ajhtiredwolf> mmm, fedora isnt quite as point and click
<ajhtiredwolf> although close, yum is pretty nice
<Greybear1> I think Ubuntu is a good balance between newbie friendliness and one for developers
<ajhtiredwolf> but ive had to configure things myself after installing with yum allot more often than with apt-get
<Greybear1> it built on the long traditions of Debian
<ajhtiredwolf> ubuntu really sold me when i put the cd in and was able to try it before installing
<Greybear1> yeah, apt has always been superior to other package management systems in my experience
<Greybear1> I used Debian years ago, but I was frustrated with the age of the packages
<Greybear1> Ubuntu tends to get newer upstream packages
<ajhtiredwolf> I only ever used red hat 9 i think it was, and fedora
<Greybear1> and I can recommend Ubuntu to Windows users, which wasn't the case for Debian
<ajhtiredwolf> The only thing i dont like about ubuntu is that it is more of a pain to install kde
<Greybear1> installing Debian wasn't easy, though it may have improved by now
<Greybear1> is it?
<Greybear1> can't you just use a Kubuntu disc?
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah, and ive heard that it can cause some probelm
<ajhtiredwolf> so i didnt obther
<ajhtiredwolf> well yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> but i mean installing kde after installing ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> Ohh that reminds me, when installed mythbuntu, it changed my startup splash screen, do you know how to change it back?
<Greybear1> I think it's just "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<ajhtiredwolf> I didnt mind the mythbuntu one until i realized it doesnt show when ubuntu does a checkdisk
<Greybear1> the splash screen before X?
<ajhtiredwolf> Right
<Greybear1> I don't know
<Greybear1> I've usually turned that off
<ajhtiredwolf> i thought it was frozen
<ajhtiredwolf> but it was doing a checkdisk
<ajhtiredwolf> didnt realize that till i booted using init3 :p
<Greybear1> I think it's from the usplash package
<ajhtiredwolf> damn... main reason i was getting mythtv was for the olympics and now they are over haha
<Greybear1> oh
<ajhtiredwolf> no biggy, still a few cool things left :P
<ajhtiredwolf> have you watched them?
<Greybear1> a bit
<Greybear1> not much
<Greybear1> I did record it, so I'll probably watch a few events
<ajhtiredwolf> I love the olympics ,only sports I really enjoy watching
<ajhtiredwolf> I love the swimming and the gymnastics
<Greybear1> yeah, I rarely watch any sports, but if I do, it's less common ones
<ajhtiredwolf> What country do you live in/
<Greybear1> US
<ajhtiredwolf> you should watch the michael phelps races, those were really cool
<ajhtiredwolf> It is amazing just how much he beat the world records by
<Greybear1> yeah, I did see when he got his 8th medal or whatever
<Greybear1> usplash-theme-ubuntu may be the package you want
<ajhtiredwolf> oh yeah btw kde4 is in the package list but it has 1 star
<ajhtiredwolf> so i searched on it, and i guess there are a bunch of application conflicts
<Greybear1> kde4 is still pretty new I think
<ajhtiredwolf> I think that is what installs with kubuntu isnt it?
<Greybear1> I'm not sure
<ajhtiredwolf> what do you use?
<Greybear1> I thought the Ubuntu packages were still 3
<Greybear1> I'm just using the regular GNOME stuff
<Greybear1> I'm not particularly attached to either one
<ajhtiredwolf> Might be, it might be the new release coming in october that uses 4, cant remember
<ajhtiredwolf> Im kinda nervous about upgrading to that... worried about my graphics settings haha
<Greybear1> well, it's all Xorg, so KDE should affect that
<ajhtiredwolf> no i mean when the new version of ubuntu comes out in october, im worrieda bout upgrading to that ;)
<Greybear1> yeah there are somtimes hiccups
<ajhtiredwolf> i always waited an extra month in fedora, seemed to help
<Greybear1> yeah, that's a good idea
<Greybear1> I often install the next version on my desktop machine, but wait a while for my servers and MythTV machines
<Greybear1> that way, I have an idea if there are things to watch out for
<ajhtiredwolf> heh, just running one pc here ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> actually
<ajhtiredwolf> i have one i could test on, tahts a good idea
<ajhtiredwolf> I have an extra pc that i just use as a guitar amplifier
<Greybear1> I have Ubuntu installed on five machines I guess
<ajhtiredwolf> you do something with computers for a living?
<Greybear1> trying to
<ajhtiredwolf> what field?
<ajhtiredwolf> if you dont mind me asking
<Greybear1> well, I'm doing some web development, but that's not quite taking off yet
<ajhtiredwolf> creating websites for smaller companies, stuff like that?
<Greybear1> for musicians
<ajhtiredwolf> Ahhh cool, wanna make one for me ? :p
<Greybear1> sure
<ajhtiredwolf> actually, do you do any type of database work?
<Greybear1> I use Wordpress, which is easy to set up and a good basis for adding functionality
<Greybear1> not a lot
<ajhtiredwolf> bummer
<ajhtiredwolf> I know someone who needs webhelp in that area
<Greybear1> I've done some development using MySQL and PostgreSQL
<Greybear1> the basics of relational database theory
<ajhtiredwolf> Im not sure what it is written in, its a volunteer orginization called care for life, a university was looking for an orginization that they could do web development for as a student project, unfortunately after the students graduated, the development stopped and tehy have no one to continue work on it
<ajhtiredwolf> I think they have some "one" working on it now, but its a big undertaking
<Greybear1> do you have any pointers to more details?
<ajhtiredwolf> www.careforlife.org
<ajhtiredwolf> as far as details on that specifically
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> you'd have to talk to a guy named tom haws, i have his email if you are interested
<Greybear1> they're looking for volunteer work?
<ajhtiredwolf> their a great orginization, ive been working with them for a few years, not like most of those places that just want you to send them money and take a portiion of it, they are more interested in teaching skills to third world countrys and improving communities from the ground up
<Greybear1> sounds interesting
<ajhtiredwolf> no they would probably pay you
<ajhtiredwolf> but they wouldnt mind volunteer either hah
<ajhtiredwolf> im good with hardware, so that is what i have done for them
<Greybear1> well, yes, if I could have the address, I'd appreciate it
<ajhtiredwolf> working on computers ... in the middle of mozambique africa is a very unique experience hah
<Greybear1> yeah, I'll bet
<ajhtiredwolf> hang on let me get it
<Greybear1> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> im doing an intership there this summer, going for 4 months,m longer than i ever have before :) im excited
<Greybear1> ok
<Greybear1> yeah, sounds interesting
<Greybear1> I grew up in South America, but my dad grew up in Africa
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm can i not private message in here?
<ajhtiredwolf> really? cool where in africa??
<Greybear1> yeah, I'm trying to remember the commands
<ajhtiredwolf> dont want to send it in public chat :p
<Greybear1> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<ajhtiredwolf> lol duh... msg, forgot that
<ajhtiredwolf> I believe that he would be the guy to talk to, im pretty sure he is still head of the IT department
<MythbuntuGuest22> hello
<MythbuntuGuest22> ppl i have a prob i can't get my imon pad to work can you help pls
<MythbuntuGuest22> any one???
<laga> !asj
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about asj
<laga> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest22> ok only want to know if any one have o solution to it ...
<frink_> What is a imon pad?
<jphillip> remote control
<liri> does mythbuntu install have samba shares preconfigured on install or something?
<gkffjcs_> If I want to install the front end on to a standard ubuntu desktop, which package do I install?
<tgm4883_laptop> gkffjcs_, if you want to convert the desktop to a mythbuntu desktop, then mythbuntu-desktop.  If you just want the frontend then mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> liri, I don't believe so, although you can activate them.  Why?
<gkffjcs_> thanks.
<gregL> <liri> :i was able to access the recordings and video folders from my windows box,That part was set up...
<tgm4883_laptop> liri, are you sure it wasn't the UPNP server?
<MythbuntuGuest43> can anyone help me with the movie posters i am pulling of the search are really low quality, has anyone seen this?
<MythbuntuGuest43> can anyone help me with the movie posters i am pulling of the search are really low quality, has anyone seen this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-23
<MythbuntuGuest87> anyone here?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<MythbuntuGuest87> has anyone had problems with movie posters being low res when downloaded?
<MythbuntuGuest87> i guess that is a no
<tritium> I too am experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/249446.
<Greybear1> yeah, the multirec changes weren't good for LiveTV
<tritium> Hi Greybear1.  SiliconDust sent me a new power adapter, and I'm back in business with my HDHomeRun.
<Greybear1> actually, I've never been very satisfied with LiveTV behavior, but I hardly use it anyway
<Greybear1> great!
<tritium> :)
<tritium> So, Greybear1, how does one change tuners, then?
<Greybear1> the menu
<Greybear1> switch input
<tritium> OK.
<tritium> Greybear1: if you couldn't tune a channel in mythtv, but the output of azap told you that FE_HAS_LOCK, what would you try?
<Greybear1> you mean MythTV wouldn't get a tuning lock?
<tritium> Yes.
<Greybear1> move the antenna up
<tritium> The azap output doens't indicate it's receiving the channel just fine?
<Greybear1> I'm not sure
<tritium> It's very odd -- it's only one channel that I have trouble with over-the-air.
<Greybear1> what error rate does azap show?
<tritium> Ah, good idea.  let me check.
<Greybear1> in particular, pay attention to the number of unrecoverable erros
<Greybear1> errors
<tritium> Wow, bit error rate is 0
<Greybear1> that can't be right
<tritium> status 1f | signal 8070 | snr 118f | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
<Greybear1> yeah, ber 0 can't be right
<Greybear1> that's a very low snr
<tritium> I'll keep experimenting.  Thanks :)
<Greybear1> basically, I think you have to get a bigger/better antenna, aim it better at the transmitter, and raise it higher
<Greybear1> one or all of those things
<tritium> I've currently got a DB2, which is supposed to be one of the best, and I'm only 5.7 miles from the transmitters.
<tritium> And, it really is only one channel.  The others come in perfectly.
<Greybear1> antenna?
<tritium> Yes, DB2 antenna.
<Greybear1> maybe the frequency is wrong
<tritium> http://www.antennasdirect.com/DB2_Indoor_antenna.html
<Greybear1> ok
<Greybear1> I've got a http://www.engadget.com/2004/11/01/terks-hdtvo-hdtv-antenna/ on a tree in my back yard
<tritium> Nice.
<Greybear1> the stations are more like 20 or 30 miles away I think
<Greybear1> there are some I often have trouble receiving
<tritium> This one has occasionally worked for me: http://www.antennasdirect.com/SR15_HDTV_Antenna.html
<tritium> (for the one channel at issue)
<tritium> I wonder if my property is in a null, or something, where I just can't get this channel too reliably.
<Greybear1> you're sure it's only 5 miles away?
<tritium> Yes.  I can see it on top of the mountain.
<Greybear1> that does seem odd
<tritium> I'm only a few miles from the foothills, and the top of the mountain is at ~11kft.
<tritium> So, there's no line-of-sight issues ;)
<Greybear1> what about other tuners?
<tritium> All the same issue.
<Greybear1> how well do other tuners receive that station?
<Greybear1> regular TVs or anything
<tritium> All receive them poorly.  TV tuner, DViCO, HDHomeRun, etc.
<Greybear1> ok, so it is a signal strength issue
<tritium> Yes.
<Greybear1> it's not something with a particular tuner
<Greybear1> I'm hoping once stations shut down their NTSC transmitters, they'll turn up the power on the ATSC ones
<tritium> No.  It's just odd that every other channel (also on transmitters on the same towers on the mountain) work fine.
<tritium> Yes, I hope so too.
<Greybear1> maybe that station just transmits with much lower power than the others
<tritium> Perhaps so.  I hope things improve in Feb.
<abarber> hey guys
<abarber> i'm having trouble setting up an IR blaster
<abarber> myth is picking up the channel changing, but it's not translating to the STB
<pteague> is there something newer than 8.04 mythbuntu that i should be trying?
<Greybear1> isn't the STB channel changing done by an external script?
<pteague> modprobe is exiting unexpectedly & leaving me at an initramfs prompt
<tritium> Greybear1: I just dropped my channels.conf (produced with azap) into my ~/.xine directory, and xine is playing the channel I've had trouble with perfectly.
<Greybear1> strange
<tritium> indeed
<Greybear1> but a regular TV has trouble receiving the same channel?
<tritium> Yes.
<Greybear1> is the TV receiving NTSC or ATSC?
<tritium> ATSC.
<Greybear1> and the TV's connected to the same antenna?
<tritium> Not currently, no.
<Greybear1> well, that could be why it's not receiving well
<tritium> Since I've had so much trouble with OTA, I connected the TV to cable.
<tritium> No, I'm not that dumb.  ;)  I'm not trying to receive OTA with the TV any longer.
<tritium> But it's had trouble in the past, when I've had the antenna hooked up.
<Greybear1> oh
<tritium> It seems to take longer to buffer in xine than other channels, but once it does, it's perfect.
<Greybear1> so, I guess you need to make sure MythTV is using the same frequency as azap and Xine
<abarber> i'm having trouble setting up my IR transmitter/blaster to work with dish
<tritium> that's stored somewhere in a mysql database?
<Greybear1> yeah channels are in the database
<Greybear1> you can configure them in mythtv-setup
<tritium> I'll check into it.  Thanks.
<tritium> Sorry, abarber.  I've not used an IR blaster, or satellite TV.
<abarber> you don't have a STB?
<pteague> memory seems to be ok... been running the mem test for about an hour, no probs
<pteague> ok, doing an "Install Mythbuntu" rather than using the graphical installer... i get a popup that has the title "Boot loader" & the text above the ok button says "/casper/vmlinuz"
<tritium> abarber: I use an antenna for my DViCO tuner, and straight from cable to my HDHomeRun, so no, I don't use a STB.
<pteague> any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/m3782ad39
<tritium> Greybear1: I was unable to verify frequency/vid/pid/aid in the channel editor, but increasing the timeouts for the tuner did the trick.  Now myth is also tuning the channel perfectly.
<Greybear1> oh, great
<tritium> :)
<foxbuntu> pteague, are you trying to boot to a livedisk on a board with the nvidia 8200 chipset?
<pteague> it's the intel d945gclf mini-itx wanna be... although the pci vid card i installed is a nvidia geforce fx 5200
<tritium> I wish I hadn't deleted my tuner cards, and then re-added them later in mythtv-setup.  I know it's anal, but I don't like mythtv-status reporting that I have tuners 1-2, and 6-8, without 3-5.
<tritium> (Or mythweb, for that matter.)
<pteague> foxbuntu: do you think that could still be the issue?
<foxbuntu> pteague, which disk?
<MythbuntuGuest42> is there a way to adjust the audio on my videos playback, i just installed mythbuntu and the audio level is very low
<pteague> mythbuntu 8.04 i386
<foxbuntu> pteague, 8.04.1 or 8.04?
<pteague> 8.04... not sure i have any i386 that are 8.04.1... i got the 64bit for my desktop at work
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest42: you've increased the volume setting in the main Setup section?
<MythbuntuGuest42> main setup section where it gives you option about upmix and such?
<tritium> From the top-level screen in the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest42> sorry i am a total noob, i don't recall a volume setting
<MythbuntuGuest42> i am running the mythtv configuration again right now
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest42: not mythtv-setup
<MythbuntuGuest42> oh, control centre?
<tritium> No, the frontend.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I am running a backend fronted setup, this is my only machine.
<MythbuntuGuest42> i am in the frontend now
<MythbuntuGuest42> utilities/setup
<tritium> OK, good.
<tritium> It's under General Setup, a few pages in.
<MythbuntuGuest42> i see a page here with audio output device as the first thing
<MythbuntuGuest42> it says ALSA:default
<Greybear1> you can adjust volume of playback while you're playing
<Greybear1> I think the default keys are "[" and "]"
<Greybear1> playback settings are in mythfrontend, not mythtv-setup
<Greybear1> mythfrontend is the program you see most of the time that plays TV, lets you schedule recordings, etc
<Greybear1> it has sound playback settings and allows you to adjust volume during playback
<Greybear1> you can set the default volume there
<pteague> foxbuntu: you think i should download 8.04.1 then?
<MythbuntuGuest42> okay, thank you.  what should the default device be?
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest42: on that page you're on, there is a Master Mixer Volume setting.
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest42: don't change that, if your audio is already working.  Just adjust volume settings.
<Greybear1> is sound working?
<MythbuntuGuest42> yes i just set that to 100,
<MythbuntuGuest42> sound was working very low
<MythbuntuGuest42> only on the internet streams, the audio from my videos was a clicking digital noise
<foxbuntu> pteague, I would give it a shot, I had an issue with that as well
<Greybear1> that's the default volume, but you can adjust it while you watch too
<pteague> k, ty :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> i sey the master mixer volume to 100 and still the audio is low, i have to turn my tv volume almost full to hear it
<Greybear1> maybe the DSP or Front volume is still low
<MythbuntuGuest42> front volume?
<Greybear1> try running alsamixer or some other mixer program and adjust other volumes up
<Greybear1> typical sound devices have various mixer channels
<MythbuntuGuest42> are there settings outside of Myth that i can try?
<Greybear1> ﻿try running alsamixer or some other mixer program and adjust other volumes up
<tritium> I will return.
<Greybear1> see you, McArthur
<MythbuntuGuest42> how do i run alsamixer?
<Greybear1> in a terminal
<Greybear1> you can also use a GUI mixer program
<MythbuntuGuest42> i opened alsamixer in a terminal and it looks like my master volume was set to almost zero. i am going to test now
<Greybear1> I thought you configured the master higher in mythfrontend
<MythbuntuGuest42> that is weird, i did use the mythfrontend to set the master to 100 but it seems that it did not take, it is loud as i want it now
<Greybear1> strange
<Greybear1> maybe the channel name didn't match
<MythbuntuGuest42> the videos all sound great now too, thanks so much guys.  this has been a 5 day install
<Greybear1> hopefully you don't have to waste much more time
<MythbuntuGuest42> the first three days was fighting old hardware, now i got new gear and it has gone smooth other than the volume issue.
<Greybear1> good
<MythbuntuGuest42> thanks again.
<Greybear1> yeah, I had a MythTV system that ran fine for weeks, then would lock up at seemingly random times
<acrousey> i'm trying to learn more about mythbuntu. My computer isn't set up for any of this kind of stuff. Before I do set it up for it though, I'd like to know how well mythbuntu would work with/as an analog TV. I don't have cable at home, so would I be able to hook a pair of antennas up to the computer?
<Greybear1> after months of that, I swapped motherboards and the problem went away
<Greybear1> yep
<Greybear1> you probably only need one antenna
<acrousey> would i even need the analog DTV converter box (for the US)?
<MythbuntuGuest42> i had a pentium 4 2.4 ghz and an abit motherboard it would do weird things like jump to the desktop for no reason, it would do that during install as well
<Greybear1> you mean mythfrontend would die and restart?
<MythbuntuGuest42> it would not restart, i would just sit on the mythbuntu desktop.  sometimes it would jump to a terminal window and freeze
<Greybear1> sounds like a video driver problem
<MythbuntuGuest42> ya, i had an ATI Radeon in at first, then i went and got a nVIDIA agp card that worked a little better, but not completely
<Greybear1> there are so many combinations of video chip, driver, and motherboard the problems are almost endless
<Greybear1> I have a Radeon 9600 in an Abit motherboard that's quite stable
<MythbuntuGuest42> well i got a duo core pentium and an ECS motherboard with nvidia chipset, tried using a vga to DVI adapter but it was DVI-I and did not fit my tv, so I bought a GeForce 8400 card and it seems all good
<tritium> Oh my.  Enabling AC3 passthrough caused popping noises that damaged the TV audio.  No matter what input it's on now, the audio output modulates on and off, and has a loud, whiny noise dominating.
<MythbuntuGuest42> i was told by someone that the ATI cards did not work well wtih myth
<Greybear1> that's very strange
<Greybear1> well, that's not entirely correct
<Greybear1> there are a huge variety of ATI cards and drivers for them
<Greybear1> I specifically got an older 9600 that I knew had good driver support
<MythbuntuGuest42> apparently not, that would have saved me some money if i could have gone ATI.
<Greybear1> newer ATI cards may be a lot more problematic
<MythbuntuGuest42> oh, well then i am glad i got what i did.
<Greybear1> the video driver situation is a mess any way you look at it
<Greybear1> it seems messier for ATI/AMD currently than Nvidia, but AMD is now cooperating with developers of Free drivers, so I expect it to improve a lot
<MythbuntuGuest42> i did not get an amd setup because i was told it did not play nice with myth either
<Greybear1> what do you mean by "AMD setup?"
<Greybear1> AMD bought ATI, which is what I referred to
<MythbuntuGuest42> AMD processor and supporting motherboard.  I was planning on still getting a Geforce video card though
<Greybear1> there's no reason not to use AMD CPUs
<Greybear1> from what I've seen, they're generally a bit better value
<Greybear1> if you want the fastest possible CPU, you probably want Intel, but that's not necessary for MythTV
<MythbuntuGuest42> definitely a better value, but like i said i was told not to.  my buddy built his first one on an AMD Sempron and he said he had to return it
<Greybear1> why did he have to return it?
<MythbuntuGuest42> he said he could not get it to work wtih myth, so he got the duo core and ecs mobo and all was well.
<Greybear1> well, I'm sure it had nothing to do with the CPU
<MythbuntuGuest42> i think he probably had driver issues
<Greybear1> maybe it was the motherboard
<Greybear1> there's very little difference between an AMD or Intel CPU at the software level
<MythbuntuGuest42> i just wanted a working system so that i can dig into this world of Myth.  we work for a company that makes media servers and they sell in the upwards of 30,000 us. it makes me laugh when i built a myht at work and it does more for far less!!!
<Greybear1> hah!
<Greybear1> who pays that much?
<MythbuntuGuest42> people who have that much, most of the media server companies in the A/V world sell their systems for around that price.  these usually serve stored music and dvd's, no tv support, no dvr support, no streams...
<Greybear1> wow, I can't imagine wasting that kind of money
<Greybear1> I need to get into that business
<Greybear1> I could set up MythTV systems for a fraction and still make plenty
<MythbuntuGuest42> exactly, it is actually pretty scary.  my boss saw MythTv and was sold.  I built one on the architecture of our media server( our case, our mobo, our processor...) he freaked
<Greybear1> sounds like a big market waiting for some real competition
<MythbuntuGuest42> then when i showed him i had IP control over it he became a huge fan
<Greybear1> oh, you mean control over the network?
<MythbuntuGuest42> well telnet control, i wrote code to control the MythTv with a whole house control system using the IP protocol
<Greybear1> ok
<Greybear1> as part of a home automation system?
<Greybear1> do you use other packages for light control and integration with security systems and such?
<MythbuntuGuest42> yes, anything that can be controlled.
<Greybear1> nice
<MythbuntuGuest42> i need to learn more about linux, i want to be able to read from the database where the cover art is held so that i can scrape it for info and display it back to touchpanels.
<Greybear1> interesting
<Greybear1> yeah, that probably isn't too hard
<MythbuntuGuest42> not once i learn where and how it is stored
<MythbuntuGuest42> well it was good chatting with ya, i need to get some data transfered to my new box. thanks again for all of your help
<Greybear1> sure
<Greybear1> it looks like it's the videometadata table
<tritium> Man, if it's not one piece of hardware failing, it's another.  What a week!
<tritium> At least mythbuntu is playing nicely.  =)
<Greybear1> good
<tritium> Greybear1: yeah, I think one of my TV speakers is blown.
<tritium> I hope it's just a speaker, and not circuitry.
<Greybear1> and you think the AC3 stream did that?
<tritium> I do.
<Greybear1> wow
<tritium> The AC3 is passing through on the SPDIF to my receiver, but the analog audio out to the TV got extremely loud and poppy.
<Greybear1> you mean sound from the TV's internal tuner?
<tritium> Any sound coming out of my TV is now highly distorted on the left speaker, yes.
<Greybear1> yeah, sounds like damage
<tritium> I had two audio outputs from my computer: SPDIF -> receiver, and analog -> TV.  Most of the time I didn't turn on the receiver.
<tritium> Now I have to.
<Greybear1> I never messed with the TV's speakers since I planned to use a receiver
<Greybear1> oh, so the digital audio out from the computer isn't connected to the TV?
<tritium> Worst part: I bought the TV 8/13/05, and it had a 3-year warranty.
<Greybear1> that sucks
<tritium> No, digital audio out goes to the receiver.
<tritium> Yeah, one week out of warranty.
<Greybear1> oh, so it was the analog signal from the receiver to the TV that damaged the speaker
<tritium> no, analog from the computer to the TV
<Greybear1> oh, I thought the AC3 stream was what damaged the TV
<tritium> When I enabled the AC3 passthrough, it screwed up the analog out from the computer.
<tritium> It's just a choppy/poppy loud mess.
<Greybear1> oh, now I understand
<tritium> But, the SPDIF output does work when I enable the passthrough.
<Greybear1> it probably was a transient that was too loud
<tritium> Yeah.
<Greybear1> but that still seems like a poor design of the TV to allow a line in signal to damage a speaker
<tritium> Well, if the volume is too loud, it'll still blow them.
<tritium> Also, there is clearly something wrong on the computer end that enabling passthrough would muck up the analog out.
<Greybear1> I guess I figured the TV would be designed so as not to blow its own speakers, but I guess that's not reasonable
<tritium> Yeah, I think it's possible.
<Greybear1> had you had both analog and passthrough working simultaneously?
<Greybear1> I didn't think most cards could do that
<tritium> Not yet.  I was trying to configure it.
<Greybear1> even if the card can do it, MythTV can't normally
<MythbuntuGuest91> I am running Mythbuntu 8.0.4 How do I enable encryptoed DVD support?
<Greybear1> I think there's a button in MCC
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest91: enable the medibuntu repository through MCC
<tritium> Then, you'll need to install libdvdcss2.  The codecs might be useful also.
<Greybear1> yeah, for DVDs, you only need libdvdcss2, but for other videos you might need other codecs
<MythbuntuGuest91> Thank you all.
<Greybear1> welcome
<tritium> Good luck, MythbuntuGuest91 :)
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<tritium> Hi Aquahallic.
<Aquahallic> anyone running a nvidia 5200 with mythtv?
<tritium> I have nvidia 6150.
<Aquahallic> when I enable restricted drivers everything looks TERRIBLE
<Greybear1> it doesn't work with the Free one?
<Aquahallic> using nv you mean?
<tritium> Yes, that's the free onel.
<Greybear1> yeah
<tritium> one*
<tritium> Aquahallic: also, which restricted drivers package did you use?
<Aquahallic> first I tried enabling restricted from within ubuntu itself
<Aquahallic> then I tried the binary from nvidia's site
<Aquahallic> both don't look right at all
<Greybear1> you'll almost certainly have less trouble with the Ubuntu package
<Aquahallic> ok
<tritium> Yes, don't use downloads off of nvidia.com
<Aquahallic> k.. guess I should uninstall that then
<Greybear1> the contents are the same anyway, so the functionality wouldn't be any different
<Greybear1> did MythTV work before you installed any proprietary driver?
<Aquahallic> not well.. no
<Greybear1> ok
<Aquahallic> I have another box downstairs
<Greybear1> yeah, I wouldn't expect it to with Nvidia
<tritium> Aquahallic: nvidia-glx-new should work with your card, as should nvidia-glx
<Aquahallic> I had to use the nvidia-legacy with that one
<Aquahallic> think it's....... geforce 2 440
<tritium> You said 5200
<Aquahallic> that one... FLAWLESS
<Aquahallic> yeah.. another box
<Aquahallic> :)
<tritium> ah
<Aquahallic> this my 3rd machine in the house... kids keep TAKING them from me
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> so I put one in my bedroom this time..:)
<tritium> I run nvidia-glx-new, with my 6150, and it works pretty well.  I wish it had better support for overscan, though.
<Aquahallic> I think I tried that one...:/
<Greybear1> you have too much or too little overscan?
<Aquahallic> and the new AMD one too
<tritium> Greybear1: too much.
<Greybear1> you can compensate for that in MythTV
<tritium> I can correct it in mythtv, with the screen settings, but not X in general.
<Greybear1> right
<Greybear1> what do you display other than MythTV?
<tritium> Yes, I've done so.  But, it wouldn't work for a desktop monitor.  I can't quite see the top and bottom panels.
<tritium> Well, not much, other than occasionally xine, mplayer, vlc, or firefox.
<Greybear1> you could probably get those other apps to start with good size using the -geometry option
<Greybear1> well, some option which might vary with the app
<tritium> Yes, but it would be nice to see the entire desktop, including the panels.
<Greybear1> yeah, overscan sucks
<tritium> Definitely  :)
<Aquahallic> ok.. question.... once I rip out this binary.... it's gonna jack my xorg.conf.... once I install the nvidia-glx-new isn't there a util that will rebuild it?
<Greybear1> just make a backup copy if you're not sure
<Aquahallic> but that's gonna backup the one for the binary isn't it?
<tritium> Aquahallic: in general, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should build you a good config.
<Greybear1> yeah
<Aquahallic> with "nvidia" as the driver?
<Aquahallic> ahh.. that's what it was
<Greybear1> it'll probably end up the same anyway
<Aquahallic> my other boxes run too good... never mess with 'em
<Aquahallic> forget this stuff....LOL
<Greybear1> I keep several different variations of xorg.conf and a symlink to one of them
<Greybear1> so, I can switch easily
<Aquahallic> hrm
<Aquahallic> that's a d@mn good idea
<Greybear1> that was when I was having a lot of trouble figuring out the best configuration
<Greybear1> once I get a working X configuration file, I make sure not to lose it
<Aquahallic> just wish my tv would detect...:(
<Greybear1> I thought all the messing around with X configuration was behind me until I got my TV
<Greybear1> I thought: "It's DVI, so it'll be simple"
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I have the one for my box in the livingroom backed up in 3 different places
<Aquahallic> hehe
<Greybear1> but no, the stupid TV with a native resolution of 1366x768 reports a mode of 1024x768
<Aquahallic> :/
<Aquahallic> have to build your own modeline
<Aquahallic> ?
<Greybear1> with a lot of tweaking I managed to get a modeline that was almost exactly right
<Greybear1> the TV doesn't seem to have a 1:1 pixel mapping mode, so it was still off by a pixel or two
<Aquahallic> yeah.... they're brutal... I saw a calculator out there once when I was messing with my other box
<Greybear1> but, with some Xorg upgrade, that modeline stopped working, so now I'm using 1280x720
<Greybear1> it's not a big TV, so the loss of resolution isn't very noticeable
<Greybear1> I learned the hard way that though TVs might have LCD displays, that doesn't mean they think digitally like an LCD monitor
<tritium> Greybear1: what video card/chipset do you have?
<Greybear1> apparently, mine treats even the DVI input as basically analog, though the quality is good
<Greybear1> Radeon 9600
<tritium> Ah, nice.
<Greybear1> I made sure to choose one that would work well with Xorg's free radeon driver
<Greybear1> 3D doesn't work well, but everything else does
<Aquahallic> well.. just ripped out nvidia's binary...:P
<tritium> Nice.  ATI support should be improving dramatically in the near future, I'd imagine.
<Greybear1> yeah, that's what I'm hoping
<Greybear1> the next card I buy will probably be AMD, though my desktop has an Nvidia now
<tritium> Aquahallic: yeah, it's always better to stick with ubuntu packages when you can.
<tritium> Especially when you start overwriting files that are under package management.
<Aquahallic> yup.... true
<Aquahallic> update broke it a little bit ago
<Aquahallic> lol
<Greybear1> I remember getting the Nvidia proprietary driver working manually a few years ago and it was a pain and a half
<Aquahallic> you're not KIDDING
<Aquahallic> but...
<tritium> It would be so nice if I wake up in the morning, and my TV speakers just work.
<Aquahallic> that one downstairs with the legacy drivers on it.... it REALLY looks sweet
<Greybear1> good
<Greybear1> yeah, if you find a working configuration, don't change it
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> it took me FOREVER to get that right though....
<Greybear1> that's why I keep backups of xorg.conf especially
<Aquahallic> ok... I bounced my box after ripping that binary out
<Greybear1> how high did it bounce?
<tritium> I hope you didn't break anything.
<Aquahallic> I guess it's using a generic vesa or something... cause I can't hardly read anything on the tv.. had to vnc in to see anything
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Greybear1> ok
<Aquahallic> oh.. that's coming.. room's on the 2nd floor.. and I have a 11' deep pool out back...:)
<Aquahallic> lemme grab this nvidia-glx-new package
<Aquahallic> you guys were talking about the ATI drivers....
<tritium> yes
<Aquahallic> I put ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9200
<Aquahallic> has a radeon 9600 or something in it
<tritium> I have a radeon 7500 in my thinkpad
<Greybear1> so, did it work well on the inspiron?
<Aquahallic> got compiz working fairly well on it..
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> not great
<MythbuntuGuest91> Is there a way to map dvd:// to /dev/dvdrw instead of /dev/dvd?
<Greybear1> yeah, edit the udev config file
<Aquahallic> got another question
<Aquahallic> what's the deal with the nvidia kernel?
<MythbuntuGuest91> Thank you!
<Greybear1> I assume you want to make the DVD drive /dev/dvdrw instead of /dev/dvd?
<Aquahallic> yeah... this thing came up using nvidia-glx
<Aquahallic> so I'm putting the nvidia-glx-new on
<MythbuntuGuest91> Greybear1 - Yes
<tritium> Aquahallic: that's good
<Greybear1> you can just make a symlink from /dev/dvd to /dev/dvdrw
<Greybear1> that's a lot easier than editing udev configs
<MythbuntuGuest91> inside the /dev/ directory?  I didn't think that was a good idea
<Greybear1> don't delete anything that's already there
<Greybear1> but make all the symlinks you want
<Greybear1> I'm not sure if the links you make will persist over a reboot
<MythbuntuGuest91> I'll give it a try..it's only a VM
<Greybear1> there's nothing really special about /dev except that it usually contains device special files
<Greybear1> but it can contain directories, symlinks, hardlinks, FIFOs and normal files too
<MythbuntuGuest91> Well the symlink worked.  mplayer dvd:// launched against /dev/dvdrw but it crashed after starting the movie
<Greybear1> probably something else
<Greybear1> you can configure mplayer to use different device files too
<MythbuntuGuest91> Yeah.  I am testing mythbuntu in a VM Fusion environment on a Mac Pro
<Aquahallic> uggghh.. I remember this mess... I put the nvidia-glx-new in and X chokes
<Aquahallic> I just did a dpkg-reconfigure see what happens...:/
<Aquahallic> hahahaha
<Aquahallic> just lost my tv out
<Aquahallic> :/
<Aquahallic> it's ALL comin' back to me like a big ole nightmare....LOL
<Greybear1> nvidia-xconfig might fix it
<Aquahallic> package?
<Greybear1> nvidia-glx-new
<Aquahallic> ahh.. it's in the driver package
<Aquahallic> thought it was a separate package
<Aquahallic> bah.. I think it's this tv that's giving me a fit
<Aquahallic> coming up in low graphics mode
<Aquahallic> ok.. so... doesn't like nvidia-glx-new
<Aquahallic> nvidia-glx works
<tritium> Hmm, really?
<Aquahallic> yeah
<tritium> Sorry if I led you wrong there.  From what I read, the 5200 was supported with -new
<Aquahallic> man.. should Xorg be eating up lik 79% cpu watching livetv...:/
<Aquahallic> this on a 2.6 gig P4 and gig of ram in this box
<tritium> I'm off to bed.  Good night.
<Aquahallic> oh man.. now I remember what's going on with nvidia-glx.. my mythtv is all jerky...:/
 * Aquahallic forgot about that mess
<tritium> Aquahallic: did you configure mythtv to us xvmc?
<tritium> That may help.
<Aquahallic> that in the setup menus?
<tritium> Yes.
<Aquahallic> remember where off top of your head?
<tritium> No, I'm sorry.
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> I'll see if I can find it
<tritium> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC
<Aquahallic> thx for the help ..:)
<Aquahallic> have a good night.. I'mma beat on this thing a little longer...:P
<tritium> Thanks.  Good night.
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> anyone had any dealings with mythtv guide choking when you open it from livetv?
<zabbadapp> i.e. live-tv in a "PiP" window with the epg? .... no problem here
<Aquahallic> what video card you using?
<Aquahallic> Nvidia?
<laga> define "choking"? high cpu usage? that's caused by the deinterlacer for some reason
<laga> a workaround was checked in the other day
<Aquahallic> well... it seems that my Xorg runs at about 79% when viewing livetv... whether I'm in the guide or not
<Aquahallic> which I thought was odd
<Aquahallic> when I look at my dell laptop with an ATI card.. Xorg at practically nothing when viewing livetv
<Aquahallic> something's not right... and no logs refer to anything wrong
<Aquahallic> :/
<Aquahallic> laga you still around?
<Aquahallic> I just figured out why Xorg was chewing up so much cpu... I set "UseEvents" on my nvidia and it is MUCH better
<Aquahallic> now it's like 2 or 3% watching livetv
<MythbuntuGuest99> can someone tell me how to change my ip from static to dhcp using CLI
<Greybeard> it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<MythbuntuGuest99> when i type that it says /etc/network/interfaces not found
<MythbuntuGuest99> i need to open it in a text editor right?
<Greybeard> yep
<MythbuntuGuest99> this is a new install and i don't think i have a text editor installed
<MythbuntuGuest99> i don't know how to use pico
<Greybeard> read the manpage for interfaces
<MythbuntuGuest99> okay, thanks greybeard
<Aquahallic> Mornin' Greybeard
<Greybeard> hi
<Aquahallic> thx for the help lastnight... got my card up and running pretty well now....
<Greybeard> great!
<Aquahallic> did windup still using nvidia's binary though... the free's wouldn't work right
<Aquahallic> but.. it looks pretty good now
<Greybeard> yeah, I didn't think the Free one would work well for Nvidia
<Aquahallic> I use the proprietary on my other machine with a GeForce 4 M
<Aquahallic> MX 440
<Greybeard> the Free drivers for Nvidia have always been very inferior to the proprietary because Nvidia hasn't been cooperative
<Aquahallic> and it works very well
<Aquahallic> yeah... well... I'll take that over the mess I have with my ATI Radeon
<Aquahallic> :/
<Greybeard> neither one is a good situation currently
<Greybeard> but there's hope for improvement using ATI/AMD
<Aquahallic> well... open source is rapidly growing in leaps and bounds....
<Greybeard> Intel might be a good choice too, but those only come integrated
<Aquahallic> they're gonna all have to conform before too long
<Aquahallic> need some other manufacturer to pop up and go full blown opensource and put some heat on the other guys....:P
<Greybeard> since both Intel and AMD have, I think it's only a matter of time
<Aquahallic> yeah.....
<Aquahallic> if I could get my radeon to play nice with my compiz on my inspiron I'd be one HAPPY MOFO
<Aquahallic> I have most all of it working now.... just when I spin my cube around with mythtv running on one side of it.... there's some issues with the overlays so you can't see the video all the way around
<Greybeard> yeah, I've never gotten a Radeon card to work well for OpenGL using either radeon or fglrx, but it does work fine for Xvideo
<Aquahallic> I'm using the free ATI driver right now
<Greybeard> radeon or radeonhd?
<MythbuntuGuest99> Greybeard: i keep getting an error saying i don't have permissions to save the file.
<Aquahallic> sudo -s
<Greybeard> you have to edit it as rood
<Greybeard> root
<MythbuntuGuest99> oh, thanks
<Aquahallic> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Aquahallic> 17" widescreen laptop
<Greybeard> so, you must be using radeon, since radeonhd doesn't support ones that old
<Greybeard> I'm using a 9600 card in my MythTV machine, but I don't need OpenGL on that
<MythbuntuGuest99> much better, thanks again
<Greybeard> good
<Aquahallic> yeah... I want it on my laptop though..:(
<Greybeard> right
<Aquahallic> I have about 11 computers in this house
<Greybeard> wow
<Aquahallic> so I just use this IBM T60 to work on...
<Greybeard> I thought it 3 was a lot
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> so my 17" widescreen laptop is really just a little tv that sits on my coffee table....LMAO
<Greybeard> expensive for the size
<Aquahallic> this T60 does have a Nvidia card in it.. with a duo core processor on it... I should dual boot this thing with ubuntu...:P
<Aquahallic> yeah... it sure is...LMAO
<Greybeard> what do you need Windows for?
<Aquahallic> work
<zabbadapp> Aquahallic: why? isn't it a pain to maintain them all?
 * Aquahallic is an IT guy
<Aquahallic> and.. most of them running linux.....
<zabbadapp> you're hosting at home?
<Aquahallic> they just run
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> no
<Aquahallic> 3 kids... they got a desktop and a IBM laptop
<Aquahallic> g'friend has a laptop
<Aquahallic> 1 backend mythtv
<Aquahallic> 3 frontends now
<zabbadapp> ok makes sense
<Aquahallic> got an asterisk pbx
<Aquahallic> my work laptop
<Aquahallic> and there's 2 more running around here doing odd jobs
<Aquahallic> g'friend is a geek too.... so I make her take care of her's and the kids computers....LOL
<Aquahallic> when she passes it over to me... it's REALLY broke by then...hehe
<hume> hi... I have a regular ubuntu-installation, running gnome. Anyone knows what I need to add the possibility of a "mythtv"-session as well as gnome? I tried installing the mythbuntu-packages on top of existing mythtvfrontend, but i get problems with starting X (seems to start 2 x sessions)
<Greybeard> sessions are defined in /usr/share/xsessions
<hume> I mean, on other installations, I have had a special session, that I belive is openbox + mythtv, installed by some package - but not on this one
<hume> found it, it was the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package
<Greybeard> I didn't know you were looking for it
<hume> sorry, guess my question was somewhat unclear - i find it difficult to describe things like these
<Aquahallic> hrm... what ya mean by another session?
 * Aquahallic not real up to speed on X
<MythbuntuGuest99> Greybeard: have you noticed when you do an IMDB search the movie posters are coming back as really low res
<hume> x-session, now I can log in to Mythtv (openbox) instead of gnome
<Greybeard> I haven't tried that function
<hume> which is much lighter and I escape the dreadful default actions on DVD-insertion etc
<MythbuntuGuest99> it is strange, i have noticed it for about the last couple of weeks.
<Aquahallic> so how do you select between the 2?
<Greybeard> the display manager such as gdm lets you choose
<hume> yes
<Aquahallic> hrm
<Greybeard> but you may have to configure it not to automatically log in at startup
<hume> but now... I have set myth to autoplay CDs on insertion, but it does not react... any ideas
<Aquahallic> any errors in logs?
<hume> Greybeard, my idea is to have it auto-log into myth, and then have a timed log in to gnome on log off.... so I can have myth as normal use, but easy acces to gnome
<hume> Aquahallic, let me check
<Greybeard> yeah, you can do that too
<Aquahallic> hrm.. learning something here...:P
<hume> nothing in the log about CD.... what should I look for?
<Aquahallic> you looking in mythfrontend log?
<hume> yes
<Aquahallic> check messages
<hume> message?
<hume> /var/log/messages?
<Greybeard> you may need to increase verbosity
 * Aquahallic nods
<Greybeard> the log is usually /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend
<hume> how do I increas verbosity?
<Greybeard> look at mythfrontend -v help
<Aquahallic> hmm... I wonder if that would maybe kick something back about my guide choking in livetv
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> is it normal for your launcher to have... mythfrontend --service
<Greybeard> yes
<Greybeard> that's not the real mythfrontend
<Aquahallic> ??
<Greybeard> if you're using "/usr/bin/mythfrontend --service" you'll have to edit "/etc/mythtv/session-settings" to change log verbosity
<Aquahallic> what do you mean by not the real mythfrontend??
<Greybeard> well, look at it
<Aquahallic> :/
<Aquahallic> dunno what you're getting at
<Greybeard> look at /usr/bin/mythfrontend
<Aquahallic> in a txt editor ya mean?
<Greybeard> notice how it's different from /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real
<Greybeard> run "ls -lh /usr/bin/mythfrontend*"
<Aquahallic> mythfrontend is a link
<MythbuntuGuest91> Greybeard: if i want to use a second machine for my son, and have the ability to store content on his machine too do i use the secondary backend setup?
<Greybeard> indeed
<Greybeard> mythbackends record TV; is that what you want to do?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i am just using them as movie and music servers
<Aquahallic> hrm... links to a shell script....
<Greybeard> if you want to use the machine as a file server, use Samba or nfsd
<Aquahallic> so lemme guess.... it links to a sh script that probably sets up some parameters then calls out mythfrontend.real
<Aquahallic> am I right?
<Greybeard> well, read it
<Aquahallic> heh
<MythbuntuGuest91> i use mythtv to record dvd's and music and also use them to play it as well, i don't use the tv function
<Greybeard> the parameters are in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<MythbuntuGuest91> so i don't have to have 50 dvd's laying around as my kids change their minds
<Greybeard> if you want Windows machines to have access to the files, use Samba, if only *nix machines, use NFS
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> I just saw that.... so it makes session settings be held in there... instead of passing the CLI args
<Greybeard> well the real args it passes mythfrontend.real are in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<Aquahallic> right
<Aquahallic> and it ignores any CLI args you pass directly to mythfrontend
<Aquahallic> well.. here's a kicker for ya
<MythbuntuGuest91> i guess what i am saying is that i will have two Mythtv setups, mine has a terrabyte of storage, his has 250 gigs, i will store majority of the media on my machine it also plays the media on my tv. his will play on his, if i set his up as frontend only i will not be able to store media there will i?
<Greybeard> and I'll say again: if you want to share files between machines, use Samba or NFS
<Aquahallic> when I did mythfrontend -v all and didn't use the --service switch.... my guide worked correctly
<Aquahallic> go figure
<Aquahallic> lol
<Greybeard> it seems that if you don't specify --service, the script passes all args to mythfrontend.real
<Aquahallic> MythbuntuGuest91 I have a standalone backend that sits in my basement... I run NFS and connect back to it with my frontends... I also run Samba on it so my g'friend can connect with her winblows box and dump movies and songs on it
<Greybeard> I use only Samba on my server machine because Windows understands it and it works pretty well for GNU/Linux clients
<Aquahallic> on my frontends I mount up /var/lib/mythtv to the backend NFS export of the same dir
<Aquahallic> then I have one single point of storage and management for my media
<MythbuntuGuest91> i just thought that was handled from the install disk at initial configuration
<Greybeard> what was handled?
<MythbuntuGuest91> the configuration of file sharing, i am not strong in the linux world and i thought that the install cd if i chose frontend setup would allow me to point to the server
<Greybeard> MCC does have buttons to enable Samba and NFS
<Aquahallic> did you use the mythbuntu cd?
<Aquahallic> if so you can choose the role
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes, i setup to use samba like i said to transfer from my windows machine
<Aquahallic> and like Greybeard said.. there's options in there to enable them
<Aquahallic> if I remember correctly though.. you ahve to setup your exports manually
<Greybeard> Samba is independent of MythTV
<Greybeard> you can install it on any machine regardless of which MythTV role or components are installed
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> synaptics... search samba
<Aquahallic> I did it all with CLI though.. and edited my exports manually so I'm not sure how much the gui stuff does for you
<Greybeard> it's on the MCC "System Services" page
<Greybeard> to enable Samba at least
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> does it let you set the dir to export out?
<Aquahallic> and the users and permissions?
<Aquahallic> or you gotta do those in a txt editor?
<Greybeard> MCC doesn't seem to any configuration of shares
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> think it's smb.conf
<Greybeard> I've usually used swat or just edited /etc/samba/smb.conf manually
<Aquahallic> heh.. yup
<Aquahallic> MythbuntuGuest91 did you use the same usernames and password for both machines?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i have not set up the second machine yet, i originally set it up as backend/frontend because it was just for my son and his dvds i liked it so much i built one
<MythbuntuGuest91> so i am going to reconfigure his, they have different user names, same password
<Aquahallic> your life will be much easier if you make both the same user and pass
<Aquahallic> otherwise you have permissions you have to set and all that mess
<MythbuntuGuest91> i will do that
<Aquahallic> if you have myth running with user X and pass Y
<Aquahallic> then you build another box and make user X and pass Y then it will authenticate as that same user and inherit it's permission and have access to the same resources
<Aquahallic> did I say that right Greybeard?
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Greybeard> well, it depends which accounts you're talking about probably
<MythbuntuGuest91> in the setup of his machine do i need to put the ip address of my machine in the local backend address and master backend ?
<Aquahallic> well if he used the mythbunutu install it's prolly just a standalone mythtv box... and logs in with that user and has the correct access to the dirs already
<Greybeard> if you mount a Samba (CIFS) share with the Linux CIFS driver, I think it will match accounts
<Greybeard> I'm not sure if the CIFS driver uses names or UIDs to match accounts
<Aquahallic> so if he authenticates with the same user and pass from the frontend box.. then it should have the same access
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Greybeard> NFS uses UIDs, not names
<Greybeard> CIFS may be the same
<Aquahallic> I think if you use samba it uses names
<Greybeard> well, if you use the Linux CIFS client specifically
<Greybeard> if you use the smbfs client, users aren't mapped at all
<Aquahallic> right... you setup the authentication in the samba.conf
<Aquahallic> but it seems I remember it mapping names to uids or something in the setup
<Greybeard> yeah, but I was talking about ownership and permissions
<Aquahallic> been so long... I don't remember...LOL
<Greybeard> Samba has a lot of options related to authentication and user mapping, but you usually don't have to change them
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> there's lots of wikis out there anyways that'll walk ya through it all
<Greybeard> anyway, file sharing will be simplest if you make sure usernames, passwords, and UIDs match
<Greybeard> Samba doesn't use the same password database as local logins, so you have to set them separately
<Aquahallic> yeah I remember that... had to run a command to add them
<Aquahallic> man.... been a while... I set that thing up.. and now it just runs... I don't ever have to mess with it
<Greybeard> so, that's one reason to use NFS if you have a homogeneous network
<Aquahallic> Greybeard... if I run mythfronted --service then it passes what's in session-settings
<Aquahallic> if there's nothing in there uncommented.. does it use all switches?
<Aquahallic> or none?
<Greybeard> what all switches?
<Aquahallic> well... .here's what's going on
<Greybeard> exec /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real --logfile "${MYTHFELOG}" "${MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS}"
<Greybeard> that's the line in /usr/bin/mythfrontend
<Aquahallic> if I run mythfrontend -v all then mythtv runs smooth and my guide works great in livetv
<Aquahallic> if I run mythfrontend or mythfrontend --service that's when I have probs
<Greybeard> run mythfrontend.real yourself to figure out what the offending options are
<Aquahallic> you mean just exec that alone?
<Aquahallic> no options
<Greybeard> try it with no options then with the ones mythfrontend passes it
<Aquahallic> I guess what I'm asking is.... see that mythfrontend_opts
<Aquahallic> where are those options at?
<Aquahallic> as in... what's populating that var
<Greybeard> MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS is set in /etc/mythtv/session-settings I mentioned earlier
<Aquahallic> ok.. there's nothing uncommented in there
<Aquahallic> so WTF
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> looks like it's passing no options
<Aquahallic> and when I do pass an option like.. -v all it runs fine
<Aquahallic> :/
<Greybeard> if you want to see the exact command line of a currently running process, use "ps auxw|grep mythfrontend.real"
<Aquahallic> rich      6759  7.7  4.6 140540 47796 ?        SLl  12:42   0:02 /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<Greybeard> there you go
<Aquahallic> so.. no args just passing off the logfile location
<Greybeard> it only seems to be setting logfile
<Aquahallic> well that's just WEIRD man... with no args.. my guide won't work.. if I use -v all it works great
<Aquahallic> how on EARTH does that work
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Greybeard> must be a bug
<Greybeard> see if you can narrow it down with a different -v option
<Aquahallic> but.. if you don't spec a -v option
<Aquahallic> it's not using any of them is it?
<Greybeard> look at mythfrontend -v help
<Aquahallic> yeah I did
<Greybeard> "The default for this program appears to be: '-v important,general'"
<Greybeard> it looks like there are a number of crash bugs related to the guide
<Greybeard> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/search?q=crash+guide&noquickjump=1&ticket=on&changeset=on&wiki=on
<MythbuntuGuest91> okay guys i got the fresh install done, what do i do now to have it be able to retrieve content from my server?  i enabled nfs and samba
<Greybeard> you'll need to configure one
<MythbuntuGuest91> is there anywhere i can read how to do that?
<MythbuntuGuest91> if i open the conf file in an editor, i don't know what to do
<Aquahallic> Greybeard... check this out
<Greybeard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Aquahallic> if I use -v important... guide screwed
<Greybeard> interesting
<Aquahallic> if I use -v general... guide screwed
<Aquahallic> if I use -v all
<Aquahallic> works great
<Greybeard> see if one of the existing bug reports matches what you see
<Aquahallic> I didn't spec the logfile though so it's not going to my mythfrontend.log
<Aquahallic> or it'd be slam full with -v all
<Greybeard> see if you can find a specific -v option that prevents the crash
<Aquahallic> let me try to set the -v all in the session-settings and let it pass the logfile
<Aquahallic> k... but lemme set it to output to the logfile first.. see if it bombs
<Aquahallic> I'mma set that arg in session-settings
<Aquahallic> so it does all the other mess the script has it do.. see if it's still resolved... if so. .... then you're right... there's ONE of those -v args that's making it work correctly
<Aquahallic> and I'll run it down and post it on one of the bugs so the devs can hone in on the prob
<Aquahallic> :P
<Greybeard> and if you should report the bug if you can narrow it down
<Aquahallic> right
<Aquahallic> ok... I just did... MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS="--verbose all
<Aquahallic> so let's see what happens... now all the verbose msgs should populate in my mythfrontend.log
<Aquahallic> :P
<Greybeard> right
<Greybeard> that much logging can slow the machine down
<Aquahallic> yeah.. it's a 2.4 gig with 1 gig of mem though.. so.. let's see how it handles it
<Aquahallic> :P
<Greybeard> yeah, it won't bring it to its knees, but it will take a bunch of space and CPU usage of mythfrontend will probably go up
<Easy_Rider9999> hallo! Is Ubuntu normally using metacity windows manager, I just had to uninstall and install something after the nvidia driver wouldn't run any more.
<Greybeard> yeah, it's usually metacity
<Aquahallic> huh....
<Greybeard> unless you choose desktop effects of course
<MythbuntuGuest91> i guess this is just beyond me, i don't understand what i am supposed to do
<Aquahallic> well... when I uncomment their example... it won't even start
<Aquahallic> when I recomment it... it starts up correctly
<Aquahallic> :/
<Greybeard> when you uncomment what?
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: what are you trying to do?
<Aquahallic> if you look at session-settings
<Easy_Rider9999> I switched off desktop effects because I had performance problems with Mythtv: a lot of dropped frames and audio buffer overflows
<Aquahallic> there's a commented line that sets the args
<MythbuntuGuest91> i am just trying to have my sons mythtv box be able to play my media that is on my box
<Aquahallic> MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS="--verbose all,nodatabase"
<Greybeard> you need to mount the remote share to see the files locally
<Aquahallic> when I uncomment that line.. mythfrontend --service won't even start
<Greybeard> so, what happens when you start mythfrontend.real with those options?
<Aquahallic> if I recomment it back... it happens
<MythbuntuGuest91> i am such a newbie to this all, i don't understand the process. how do i mount that
<Aquahallic> you mean try exec mythfrontend.real --verbose all,nodatabase
<Greybeard> depends on which protocol it is
<Aquahallic> directly??
<MythbuntuGuest91> meaning samba or nfs?
<Greybeard> yeah, that's a good way to see what's happening
<Greybeard> yeah
<Aquahallic> k
<Easy_Rider9999> is it possible to give mythbackend a higher priority so that recordings cant get interrupted?
<MythbuntuGuest91> when i go to system and shared folders the folders are smb
<Aquahallic> works great and my guide works right
<Aquahallic> so.. there's a freaking bug right there
<Greybeard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#CIFS
<Greybeard> what options cause mythfrontend to crash?
<Aquahallic> looks like it's not an option that is present that makes the guide hang... looks more like when an option isn't present it hangs
<Aquahallic> cause with -v all it works fine
<MythbuntuGuest91> do i mount it on my sons?
<Aquahallic> and it doesn't crash it really... if you wait it out... it'll finally let it go.. then once you've backed out of guide everything works great
<Greybeard> mounting a remote file system make the files on the remote server available
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> that's very odd
<MythbuntuGuest91> i suck at command line stuff, there is no gui way of doing this?
<Aquahallic> yeah no kidding
<Greybeard> there is in the same Wiki page
<Aquahallic> and cpu doesn't spike
<Aquahallic> no logs that pertain to anything
<Greybeard> that describes how to do it in a GNOME session I believe
<Greybeard> what do you mean "﻿no logs that pertain to anything" ?
<Aquahallic> well.. when I was running my launcher of mythfrontend --service and it was outputing to a logfile
<Aquahallic> there were no errors in there
<Aquahallic> or.. on my backend's log either
<Aquahallic> it's real elusive
<Aquahallic> now... when I just ran mythfrontend.real --verbose all,nodatabase
<Aquahallic> there was no logfile declared..
<Greybeard> if you don't tell it a logfile, it will just log to stderr I think
<Aquahallic> ok so... if I wanted to pass off all those args
<Aquahallic> mythfrontend.real -l /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log -v all,nodatabase
<Aquahallic> ??
<Easy_Rider9999> ﻿is it possible to give mythbackend a higher priority so that recordings cant get interrupted?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i give up, thanks for the direction guys, but i guess i just don't get it.
<Greybeard> you don't get what exactly?
<Aquahallic> Greybeard am I supposed to edit that sessions-settings directly?
<Aquahallic> or should I be doing it somewhere else?
<Greybeard> MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS="--verbose important,general,playback" is set in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<MythbuntuGuest91> i get lost in that i don't understand the commands, i am looking for a command by command guide, that will help me understand
<Greybeard> well, that's what I have currently
<MythbuntuGuest91> i guess not having a grasp on the terminology is what is hindering me
<Greybeard> what term is confusing?
<Aquahallic> right but when I uncomment the MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS then it won't launch
<Aquahallic> if I comment that back in.. it launches....:/
<Greybeard> any messages?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i am not comfortable in the cli
<Greybeard> so use a GUI
<Aquahallic> nope
<Aquahallic> but I just found out why
<Aquahallic> I didn't uncomment the mythwelcome var declaration
<Greybeard> so you were running mythwelcome
<Greybeard> if you use mythwelcome, it gets even more complex
<Aquahallic> no I just ran mythfrontend --service
<Greybeard> then, mythwelcome has its own command to start mythfrontend.real
<Greybeard> if MYTHWELCOME was set to "true", you were using mythwelcome
<Aquahallic> how's mythfrontend --service run mythwelcome
<Aquahallic> :|
<Aquahallic> hahaha
<Greybeard> how?
<Greybeard> read it
<Aquahallic> where the HELL is that set
<Greybeard> I thought you just mentioned "﻿mythwelcome var"
<Aquahallic> ok
<Aquahallic> now
<Aquahallic> I've always had a launcher on my desktop
<Aquahallic> mythfrontend --service
<Aquahallic> that being said
<Aquahallic> it should then run mythfrontend.real with the args that I set inside of session-settings
<Aquahallic> right?
<Greybeard> that's one way
<Greybeard> or you could just keep using mythfrontend --service
<Aquahallic> no I mean
<MythbuntuGuest91> when i make a directory do i name it the same as the one i am sharing, /var/lib/mythtv/videos aready exist on both
<Aquahallic> since I was using mythfrontend --service
<Greybeard> you do need a directory on which to mount a remote filesystem
<Aquahallic> that was in actuallity calling mythfrontend.real and adding the args that live in session-settings along with setting the logfile path
<Greybeard> when you mount the remote filesystem, whatever's in the local one will be hidden
<Greybeard> yeah, that's pretty much what mythfrontend --service does
<Aquahallic> right
<Aquahallic> so
<Aquahallic> being that there was nothing uncommented in session-settings
<Aquahallic> it was just using the default args
<Aquahallic> along with adding the logfile path
<Aquahallic> so... that being said... I wanted to set my own args in there
<Greybeard> if MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS isn't set, it will contain an empty string
<Aquahallic> right
<Aquahallic> so I uncommented that
<Aquahallic> and used --verbose all,nodatabase that was prepopulated there
<Aquahallic> so
<Aquahallic> that being said
<Aquahallic> when I do... mythfrontend --service... it should
<Aquahallic> set the logfile
<Aquahallic> execute mythfrontend.real with the args that are stated in the MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS
<Aquahallic> right?
<Greybeard> that's what it looks like to me
<Aquahallic> me too
<Aquahallic> ok
<Aquahallic> so... I uncomment the MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS
<Greybeard> like I said, you can always check the actual command line running with ps
<Aquahallic> and execute mythfrontend --service launcher
<Aquahallic> and it does absolutely nothing
<Greybeard> what about when you run it from a terminal?
<Aquahallic> same I think
<Aquahallic> lemme do that now but I'm sure I tried that
<Aquahallic> sec
<Aquahallic> ok.. hold up
<Aquahallic> I think I see what's going on here
<Aquahallic> when I uncommented the OPTS it then wanted to see the mythwelcome var set
<Aquahallic> so until I uncommented that one it wouldn't run
<Greybeard> oh, I see
<Aquahallic> well
<Aquahallic> it was set to true
<Greybeard> so, set it to "false"
<Aquahallic> so when I just exited out of mythtv
<Aquahallic> it was at that mythwelcome screen and wouldn't lemme outta it
<Aquahallic> yup.. that's what I'mma do
<Greybeard> mythwelcome has an exit option in the menu
<Greybeard> hit the menu key or "m"
<Aquahallic> then the script should run properly and take those OPTS like we think it should
<Greybeard> only one way to find out
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Aquahallic> I'm rebooting the box now
<Aquahallic> make sure everything's flushed out clean
<MythbuntuGuest91> when i type sudo mount -a i get an error
<Greybeard> what is it?
<MythbuntuGuest91> retrying with upper case share name
<MythbuntuGuest91> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<MythbuntuGuest91> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<Greybeard> we're going to need more details to know what's happening
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin your fstab
<Aquahallic> ugghhhh
<Aquahallic> ok.. no joy
<Aquahallic> if I set MYTHWELCOME=false
<Aquahallic> does nothing still
<Aquahallic> and if I set mythwelcome=false and comment out the OPTS it works
<Aquahallic> :|
<MythbuntuGuest91> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Greybeard> as far as I can tell, MYTHWELCOME is only significant if it's set to true
<MythbuntuGuest91> i cannot paste all of my fstab in here
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest91
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest91: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Aquahallic> so do it in a pastebin MythbuntuGuest91
<Greybeard> ﻿Aquahallic: what's your /etc/mythtv/session-settings exactly?
<Aquahallic> sec I'll pastebin
<MythbuntuGuest91> http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5e87a94f
<tgm4883_laptop> remove line 10
<Aquahallic> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d203d149a
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, you can't have blank lines in fstab
<Aquahallic> that works
<Greybeard> also, if you use backslashes in a share name, you'll probably have to double all of them
<Greybeard> and which doesn't work?
<Aquahallic> but as soon as I uncomment that MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS it won't
<Aquahallic> but
<Aquahallic> if I uncomment MYTHFRONTEND_OPTS and set MYTHWELCOME to true it works
<tritium> Good day.  I'm a lucky guy.  My TV is under warranty until Tuesday.  They're going to come fix my speaker.
<Greybeard> great!
<tritium> :)
<Aquahallic> sweet...:)
<tritium> I couldnt' be much luckier than that, eh?
<Greybeard> so, it expired just a bit later than you had thought?
<tritium> Yes!
<Greybeard> it seems it was a defective design
<tritium> Indeed.
<tritium> How's the nvidia working for you Aquahallic?
<Greybeard> "proper" ones would fail as soon as the warranty expires
<tritium> heh, no kidding
<MythbuntuGuest91> i tried a way i found on a different forum to mount and share and when i try sudo mount -a it gives that error
<Aquahallic> got it working great... but I had to use the binary
<MythbuntuGuest91> i changed the things y'all said and still no joy
<tritium> The one from nvidia.com?
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: change your backslashes to regular ones
<Aquahallic> but it's going very well now.. and found the Xorg option to bring my Xorg cpu use down right
<Aquahallic> yeah... from nvidia.com
<tritium> Aquahallic: really?  Is it newer than what's in the repos?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i did change those.  here is the link i followed
<MythbuntuGuest91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667580
<tritium> Which option is that, Aquahallic?
<Aquahallic> UseEvents
<tritium> interesting
<Greybeard> enabling UseEvents should usually reduce CPU usage
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, //192.168.1.129/videos != \\192.168.1.2\videos
<tgm4883_laptop> to clarify
<tritium> Glad to know.
<tgm4883_laptop> / != \\
<Aquahallic> brought my cpu usage from Xorg from 79% down to 9%
<Aquahallic> lol
<tgm4883_laptop>   __
<tgm4883_laptop>  /   \
<tgm4883_laptop> oh so close
<MythbuntuGuest91> http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m60e0da15
<MythbuntuGuest91> that is what it looks like now
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, yes, that looks much better
<MythbuntuGuest91> still doesnt work though
<tgm4883_laptop> same error?
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes sir
<Greybeard> does "smbclient //192.168.1.2/videos" work?
<Greybeard> is Samba running on 192.168.1.2?
<MythbuntuGuest91> do i type that in terminal?
<Greybeard> yes
<MythbuntuGuest91> http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mb3ffdf8
<MythbuntuGuest91> that is what happens when i do that
<Greybeard> I believe that means you don't have a share called "video" defined
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
 * tgm4883_laptop is reading backlog
<Greybeard> so, let's see your smb.conf on ﻿192.168.1.2
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, do you have a Ubuntu System?
<vilemaxim> anybody else had a problem the myth connecting to mysql after an upgrade
<vilemaxim> ?
<Greybeard> upgrade of MythTV?
<vilemaxim> aptitude upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> err, bleh, um.....
<Greybeard> so, what was upgraded?
<MythbuntuGuest91> http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m73c6e980
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, are you planning on sharing these videos to a windows system?
<MythbuntuGuest91> my main box where my media will be stored is 192.168.1.7, the client is the .2 address
<vilemaxim> not really sure.  I use debian and I'm not use to having to pay attention to upgrade breaking things.  I figured if lots of people had the problem then people here might know the fix.
<Greybeard> so, why were you trying to mount from ﻿192.168.1.2 ?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, was that in response to me?
<Greybeard> well, if mythtv can't connect to mysql, the first thing to check is whether mysql is running
<vilemaxim>  Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<MythbuntuGuest91> tgm4883_laptop: i am using MythBuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, if you dont plan on sharing with windows machines, you could use NFS.  Which IMO is a better solution
<tgm4883_laptop> but first
<tgm4883_laptop> lets try changing one thing
<Greybeard> yes, NFS is easier if you don't need Windows
<tgm4883_laptop> I actually think we almost got this
<vilemaxim> I'm guessing my database must be messed up
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, you shouldn't guess
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, your sons machine is the .2 address right?
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, your machine is the .7 then?
<MythbuntuGuest91> correct
<vilemaxim> tgm4883_laptop: what does that mean
<vilemaxim> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, pastebin your sons /etc/fstab
<Greybeard> probably exactly what it sounds like
<Greybeard> if the database is damaged, optimize_mythdb.pl might fix it
<vilemaxim> but I shouldn't run it unless I know?
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, I see far too many people say stuff like "I can't connect to my db, so my db must be messed up"
<tgm4883_laptop> then these same people go and reinstall the db
<Greybeard> it's safe to run ﻿optimize_mythdb.pl
<MythbuntuGuest91> that was my sons fstab, did i do everything in the wrong machine?
<Greybeard> I have it run automatically daily, which is a good idea
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, if your car didn't start, would you automatically replace the engine?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, no, but i want to be sure of something
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, send me the link again
<vilemaxim> tgm4883_laptop: I see you advocating a position without an alternative and I never said I was going to reinstall.  so if you aren;t helping then you are just increasing the noise level.
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: which machine is serving files and which is mounting?
<MythbuntuGuest91> http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m60e0da15
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, theres your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> /192.168.1.2/videos  /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<MythbuntuGuest91> .7 is serving, i did the whole mounting thing on .2
<tgm4883_laptop> should be
<tgm4883_laptop> /192.168.1.7/videos  /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Greybeard> yeah, that's what I thought
<tgm4883_laptop> you are trying to mount a samba share from the same machine, and that share doesn't exist
<MythbuntuGuest91> so i mount on .7?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> on your sons computer.  just change that line in fstab to be .7 instead of .2
<tgm4883_laptop> save it, then do sudo mount -a
<Greybeard> "//192.168.1.2/videos" means the share called videos on ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿192.168.1.2
<tgm4883_laptop> to break it down a little more
<tgm4883_laptop> "/192.168.1.7/videos" that first section is what/where you are mounting from
<tgm4883_laptop> the second section "/var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos" is where you want to mount it to (where on your computer)
<MythbuntuGuest91> so how do i tell my sons computer to look there for content
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, the first section needs to have the ip address of the server computer, not the client computer
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, do you use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic?
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: yeah the optimize command is getting access denied.  I cannot get to the database using mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg.
<vilemaxim> tgm4883_laptop: I actually use the gui taskbar apt tool.  Not sure what it's backend is.
<MythbuntuGuest91> i did it all in the wrong computer, but i still don't understand how i get my sons computer to see the media
<Greybeard> ﻿vilemaxim: then your password must have changed
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: I changed it myself in attempt to get past this, but the new password is doing the same.  fun fun
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, how did you change the password?
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: I can get in as root, but not mythtv
<vilemaxim> phpmyadmin
<vilemaxim> using user root
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, so who's computer is Samba Server set up on?
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: have you mounted ﻿//192.168.1.7/videos ?
<vilemaxim> When I login I get  Unable to access MythTV Perl API.  Try with --verbose to find out why.
<Greybeard> ﻿vilemaxim: if you can connect as root, you can change the password for mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest91> i have the same setup on both
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: yeah I did that
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, ok
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, on your sons computer
<Greybeard> and you can connect to mythconverg as mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, change the fstab line to read
<tgm4883_laptop>  //192.168.1.7/videos  /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<tgm4883_laptop> lets see what happens when we do that
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: I get the same access denied error before and after changing the password
<Greybeard> well, then you must not be giving the right password
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, and you are on the same machine as the mysql server?
<Greybeard> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<MythbuntuGuest91> but i never mounted anything on my computer
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, right, just do it ;)
<MythbuntuGuest91> done
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, ok, does "sudo mount -a" still give an error on your sons computer?
<MythbuntuGuest91> no that worked
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<MythbuntuGuest91> no error
<tgm4883_laptop> is it mounted at /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: thanks for the sanity check.... I must of messed up the password when I updated mysql.
<MythbuntuGuest91> how do i check?
<vilemaxim> tgm4883_laptop: yeah... looks like user error
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, "ls /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos"
<Greybeard> ﻿vilemaxim: the real question is why you messed with mysql at all
<tgm4883_laptop> and see if your movies are in there?
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: because I was getting access denied
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, I see it all the time
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes they are in there
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, sweet
<MythbuntuGuest91> this is getting exciting
<MythbuntuGuest91> now what?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, ....
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, what else do you want to do?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i want to see the videos when i browse in mythtv ui
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, all I knew was you wanted to mount your videos on your sons computer
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, and we did that ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, Mission Accomplished
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes we did, now how do i see them and play them on his pc?
<Greybeard> if you want to see the videos in mythvideo, you have to make sure the right path is set
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, thats the easy part ;)
<MythbuntuGuest91> excellent
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, can you handle it from here?  I'm trying to get some stuff packaged for 8.10 release
<vilemaxim> where does mysql look for it's password
<MythbuntuGuest91> tgm4883_laptop: do i just add that directory in mythtv setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, no, in the frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, in the frontend, under setup > media setup > mythvideos
<tgm4883_laptop> or something like that
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> mysql stores its passwords internally
<Greybeard> you shouldn't mess with that
<vilemaxim> I meant mythtv
<vilemaxim> mythtv for mysql
<Greybeard> "/etc/mythtv/mysql.txt" contains mysql connection parameters
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, but thats not where to change that info
<tgm4883_laptop> thats just basically a readonly type of thing
<Greybeard> what do you mean?
<Greybeard> "﻿vilemaxim: where does mysql look for it's password"
<Greybeard> that's where it looks
<MythbuntuGuest91> now when i go to watch videos i have to navigate through different folders to get to the movies, can i mount to /var/liv/mythtv/videos instead of /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos?
<MythbuntuGuest91> would that just put my videos right in his video directory?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, actually, what you probably want to do is mount it at /var/lib/mythtv/smb_videos
<Greybeard> you can tell mythvideo to look in any directory
<tgm4883_laptop> then in mythtv frontend in the setting you were just at
<tgm4883_laptop> have mythvideo look in multiple directories
<tgm4883_laptop> but if you mount one inside the other and have mythvideo look at multiple directories you will have issues
<Greybeard> right, no need to do that
<Aquahallic> ok... question
<Aquahallic> if I wanted to just execute mythfrontend.real with 2 args
<MythbuntuGuest91> what i am doing is allowing some media to be stored on his machine as well as read from mine, when i put the two directories in i have to browse to which directory i want to use, just kind of clunky that way
<Aquahallic> like... mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log --verbose all,nodatabase
<Aquahallic> what's the correct syntax?
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: Mythvideo has several modes
<Greybeard> some flatten the tree
<MythbuntuGuest91> i did not know that
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, yes, what you want to do, is move your mount point
<Greybeard> get the menu while you're in Mythvideo
<Greybeard> I'm not sure moving the mount point will do what is desired
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, if you move the mountpoint outside of /var/lib/mythtv/videos then it won't show up as a sub folder of it
<Greybeard> but two different folders need to be searched for videos
<Greybeard> if you use Mythvideo's tree mode, they will always appear separate
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, right
<tgm4883_laptop> so in mythvideo setup
<MythbuntuGuest91> i moved it into the original and it did what i was looking to do,but if that is going to cause problems i will use the tree mode
<Greybeard> if you use one of the other modes, it'll flatten the tree
<tgm4883_laptop> instead of doing /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<tgm4883_laptop> you do
<tgm4883_laptop>  /var/lib/mythtv/videos: /var/lib/mythtv/smb_videos
<MythbuntuGuest91> tgm4883: i did that first, but did not mess with the tree settings
<Aquahallic> tgm4883_laptop do you know what the correct syntax would be to run mythfrontend.real with multiple switches?
<Aquahallic> hah... got it
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: looks like my real problem is the table recordmatch  "is marked as crashed".  This is  from syslog. I should have checked there first I guess
<Greybeard> like I said, run ﻿optimize_mythdb.pl
<vilemaxim> I'm getting a access denied on that
<Greybeard> if it can't connect, I doubt other mythtv apps can
<vilemaxim> myth front end seems unaffected.. can see videos, guide seems to work
<vilemaxim> Greybeard: is it possible that it stores looks for the password it a different place
<Greybeard> make sure  ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt points to /etc/mysql/mythtv.txt
<vilemaxim> it does.  I changed the user name in /etc/mysql/mythtv.txt and it still showsDBI connect('database=mythconverg:host=localhost;port=3306','mythtv',...)  failed: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'
<vilemaxim> hardcoded?
<Greybeard> optimize_mythdb.pl should be using the same config as any other myth app AFAICT
<Greybeard> it starts with:
<Greybeard> # Includes
<Greybeard>     use DBI;
<Greybeard>     use MythTV;
<Greybeard> # Connect to mythbackend
<Greybeard>     my $Myth = new MythTV({'connect' => 0});
<Greybeard> # Connect to the database
<Greybeard>     $dbh = $Myth->{'dbh'};
<Aquahallic> Greybeard
<vilemaxim> yeah I was looking through there myself
<vilemaxim> but I have DBUserName=root
<vilemaxim> as a test
<Aquahallic> remember how when you run the mythfrontend --service
<Aquahallic> it should only run as default general,important
<Greybeard> well, that's mythfrontend's default log level
<Aquahallic> so when I had everything commented out
<Aquahallic> in session-settings
<Aquahallic> that's what you'd expect it to do
<Greybeard> yes
<Aquahallic> well
<Greybeard> unless you're using mythwelcome
<MythbuntuGuest91> greybeard: now everytime i try to mkdir /var/lib/videos/smb_share it puts smb_share inside of the videos folder, is that right?
<Aquahallic> I just did mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/lib/mythtv/mythfrontend.log --verbose general,important
<Aquahallic> runs great
<Greybeard> yes, that would create a new directory in ﻿/var/lib/videos called videos
<Greybeard> ok, good
<Aquahallic> so there's something in that mythfrontend script that's causing probs
<Greybeard> do you have MYTHWELCOME set to true?
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, if I were you, i'd try resetting the mythtv password
<tgm4883_laptop> you might be able to get away with just "dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common"
<tgm4883_laptop> but if that doesn't work you will need to do "dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" before that
<Greybeard> not ﻿"dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, well I'm trying to get away with not having to do that, but it might  be needed first.  The reason is that he already knows what the mythtv password is because he set it using phpmyadmin
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> I thought he was connecting as root
<tgm4883_laptop> that is true
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, do both
<tgm4883_laptop> the -database one first
<vilemaxim> I can connect directily to mysql using root or mythtv
<Greybeard> what does reconfiguring mythtv-common do?
<vilemaxim> I reset the password to what it was in the beginning, before I started changing things, and I still get an access denied
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the common data used by both the frontend and backend
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, like password ;)
<MythbuntuGuest91> can i unmount what i did when i put the mount point in videos?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, yes, "sudo umount /var/lib/mythtv/videos/smb_videos"
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, plus, that is the correct way to change the password in mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> vilemaxim, ^
<Greybeard> mythtv-common changes the mysql password?
<MythbuntuGuest91> it said unmount command not found
<Greybeard> the command is "umount"
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, you have to reconfigure both
<MythbuntuGuest91> that would be why it said that
<tgm4883_laptop> -database and -common
<Greybeard> ok, I didn't know -common did anything with password
<Greybeard> that's good to know
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, yes, I believe thats where the password is actually used by mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> not /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> what do you mean?
<Greybeard> "﻿/etc/mythtv/mysql.txt" is the file all MythTV components should be using
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't really deal all that much with the mythtv packages, I do more extra application stuff
<Greybeard> sometimes they might look in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt, which is why that's a symlink
<tgm4883_laptop> Greybeard, IIRC, technically they should never use /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Greybeard> so, you mean they should use ﻿~/.mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<Greybeard> that wouldn't make sense for mythbackend
<vilemaxim> I got the optimize program to run
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, there shouldn't be a mysql.txt
<Greybeard> good
<vilemaxim> in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl  I fond a place where it put the plan text password
<Greybeard> so, where should MythTV look to get its database connection parameters?
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, this is where you stretch my knowledge of mythtv ;)
<vilemaxim> I put what mine was.... not sure why it wasn't looking in my mysql.txt,
<tgm4883_laptop> but internally
<vilemaxim> I only have a simple understanding of perl so
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Obama '08!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Obama '08!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Obama '08!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Obama '08!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Obama '08!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Obama '08!
<tgm4883_laptop> !politics
<foxbuntu> lol
<MythbuntuGuest91> greybeard: i did not see any settings to flatten tree, where are they located? it does the same thing with showing two directories
<Zinn> Politics and other touchy subjects (see Ubuntu irc guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines) are not permitted in this channel.  Please take those subjects to #off-topic or ##politics.  Repeat offenders may be banned.
<vilemaxim> now mythtv is allowing me to schedule recordings, which was my original problem.
<vilemaxim> Thanks Greybeard you were a lot of help!
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: in MythVideo, get the menu and switch to browse view
<Greybeard> sure, you're welcome
<MythbuntuGuest91> i found it,thanks a million guys, greybeard you are a champ for sticking with me this long
<vilemaxim> though I'm still not sure why I hard to hardcode it
<Greybeard> yeah, that doesn't make any sense
<Greybeard> sure
<vilemaxim> I might have some other problem not showing itself yet.  won't that be fun.  Anyway. Thanks again
<Greybeard> ﻿MythbuntuGuest91: in setup, you can choose the default view too
<zabbadapp> what is the newest (best?) firmware for nova T500 dvb? I've got dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw but is getting sudden bursts of bad and blocky picture ...
<Greybeard> and you're sure it's not a reception problem?
<zabbadapp> no i'm not but the pattern is so unpredictable .. could work perfect for hours, and suddenly it goes blocky and skippy .. no change in weather or such ... i got a constant signal strength of about 52%
<Greybeard> well, I've not seen a strong pattern in my reception problems for some channels
<Greybeard> I have some channels that are perfect most of the time and some that are perfect sometimes and unwatchable others
<Greybeard> I don't know anything about nova cards, so they may have firmware related problems
<MythbuntuGuest91> pretty awesome it is working nicely now,
<Greybeard> great!
<Greybeard> and you learned a lot, right?
<MythbuntuGuest91> Greybeard: after we did all of this mounting nonsense, are the movies actually saved on his computer, or just played?
<MythbuntuGuest91> oh man i learned a lot, thanks
<Greybeard> how do you save the movies?
<MythbuntuGuest91> well they are stored on my computer, but when we did that mount and he can see them on his pc, are they just being served from mine to his and not being stored on his machine?
<Greybeard> yes, mount means to make them available locally
<Greybeard> but the files are not transferred to a different hard drive
<MythbuntuGuest91> wow, i can't believe the quality of the stream to his pc, and i am running the same movie on mine
<Greybeard> if you've used Windows file sharing (Network Neighborhood) you should already be familiar with the concept
<Greybeard> yeah, it'll be exactly the same
<MythbuntuGuest91> i was expecting my machine to stumble since it has to serve the movie to his pc and play it on mine
<Greybeard> serving the files over the network isn't demanding
<Greybeard> it's much less demanding than decoding and displaying the video
<MythbuntuGuest91> i get windows concepts just fine, linux is new waters for me, i like doing things in command format, just used to GUI's though
<Greybeard> for example, I have a fileserver machine running a Via C3 800MHz CPU
<Greybeard> well, you're using the same system that Windows uses for file sharing, but the tools are different
<MythbuntuGuest91> so the frontend does all the work.
<Greybeard> yes, mythfrontend reads the file (whether it's on the local hard drive or remote), decodes and displays it
<MythbuntuGuest91> i was telling someone on here last night the company i work for makes and sells media servers that record dvd's and cd's and play back with special decoders.  we sell them for upwards of 30,000 us dollars
<Greybeard> yeah, I remember
<Greybeard> I'm dumbfounded that anyone would pay that much
<MythbuntuGuest91> oh it was you?  sorry, it was late and this all runs together
<Greybeard> yeah, it was me
<MythbuntuGuest91> well again thanks for the full serving of knowledge, i will chat with you soon.
<Greybeard> sure, you're welcome
<destructar> hi, i'm unsuccessfully trying to use the old apple bluetooth keyboard with a d-link bluetooth dongle
<destructar> anyone have experience with this?
<destructar> i had it working under mythbuntu 7.10 but can't seem to get this working for 8.04
<destructar> hcitool scan fails, the bluetooth preferences fails, i've ran through just about every message board but continue to fail
<laga> destructar: i think superm1|away uses one
<laga> you'll have to wait for him to come back
<destructar> ok cool
<destructar> thanks for the info... this is extremely frustrating :)
<balz> is it okay to ask a question about mt-daapd here?
<balz> I'm going to assume it is... here goes...
<balz> mt-daapd is running but fails to serve any files.  Also, the webUI reports Bonjour as stopped even though i have installed and started avah-daemon.  Output of mt-daapd -f here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40001/   Any ideas?
<Greybeard> opendir: Permission denied seems like a big clue
<balz> Greybeard:  yeah but my user can create directories in there... that's what i don't get
<Greybeard> which dir can't it open?
<balz> i've tried using a terminal, cding into /var/lib/mythtv/music and then cd-ing into a subdirectory (my music is organized by artist)
<balz> but i then have no problem using mmkdir
<balz> Greybeard:  my music is in /var/lib/mythtv/music ... i'm not sure which directory it can't open
<balz> and the 2nd to last line also confuses the living hell out of me...
<Greybeard> I'm afraid I don't have any experience with daap
<balz> haha nor do i...
<balz> out of curiosity though.  is there a way to check which user mt-daapd is using to try to access those directories?
<balz> then again i think i gave up and did chmod 777 ... so i dunno if it even matters
<Greybeard> since you used sudo, probably root
<balz> yeah that would be my guess
<Greybeard> that's a local directory, right?
<balz> yes, relative to the server
<balz> i'm ssh-ing into the machine but the directory is on the server running mt-daapd
<Greybeard> I'm not sure what relative means
<Greybeard> ok
<balz> oh linux...
<Greybeard> it seems your problem is with mt-daap
<balz> yeah
<destructar> anyone have any idea why mythbuntu-lirc-generator will only give me a blank file?
<destructar> i have lircd.conf set up correctly
<destructar> *gives me a blank lircrc file in ~/.mythtv
<pteague> ok, i downloaded 8.04.1 last night, ran md5sum against the iso before i burned it, booted up the new box with it & had it check the cd & it said there was no problems with the cd... & when i attempt to do the gui install i get this - http://pastebin.com/m3c6b46b3
<foxbuntu> pteague, I ran into this as well, there is some issue with 8.04 and certian chipsets, go for the Alternate Disk
<foxbuntu> pteague, its not GUI install but its not hard to use
<pteague> k, thanks yet again :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-24
<foxbuntu> pteague, np
<croppa> How can i boot with a live 8.04 cd and see the software raid drives on my 8.04 hard drives?
<croppa> My mythtv box is playing up :-(
<Steven_M> hi all
<foxbuntu> !ask | Steven_M
<Zinn> Steven_M: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Steven_M> foxbuntu: I'm typing out my question now, I was just being polite first
<Steven_M> the md5 checksum file for 64 bit mythbuntu is a binary file instead of a text one, what do I need to read it?
<foxbuntu> Steven_M, you should be able to open it with any text editor
<Steven_M> foxbuntu: hmm, yes. I wonder why firefox reported it  as  a binary file instead of a  text one when it was downloading.
<Greybeard> probably a wrong mime type from the server
<Steven_M> ok
<Greybeard> what file?
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, thats possible
<Greybeard> the type of an object served over HTTP is specified by the header
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, its an md5sum
<Steven_M> Greybeard: http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.md5sum
<Greybeard> well, you can check what mime type the server is giving with wget
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, Steven_M the mirrors are not all controled by the Dev team, infact several are donated to us
<Greybeard> ok
<Steven_M> foxbuntu: ahh ok
<Steven_M> anyway it's open now
<foxbuntu> Steven_M, ok
<foxbuntu> Steven_M, that download link is really a script we made to pick the right mirror and rotate between them to provide reliability
<Steven_M> foxbuntu: oh, good idea
<Steven_M> thanks all, be back later :)
<Greybeard> yeah, the server calls it application/x-iso9660-image
<Greybeard> which is wrong for the md5sum file
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, which server?
<Greybeard> mirror.internode.on.net
<Greybeard> oddly, I don't seem to get the same content-type every time
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, thats one of the donated servers then
<Greybeard> ok, I was just noticing
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, no prob..
<Greybeard> IE has made webmasters lazy, though this isn't necessarily an example of that
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, I think its a because of the mirroring software they are using rather than a vhost
<foxbuntu> its parsing out the .iso file extension and not the md5sum
<Greybeard> does the mirroring software set the mimetype?
<Greybeard> yeah, that seems to be what's happening
<foxbuntu> Greybeard, it appears to be handling it
<Greybeard> it's not very important for the md5sum of course
<foxbuntu> nope
 * foxbuntu notices his mime type is wrong too
<Greybeard> what's more problematic is when there's an image, sound file or video served as binary/octet-stream or something
 * foxbuntu goes to fix it
<Greybeard> since IE looks at the name of the object, people only testing with IE don't see those wrong mime types
<astro__> im so dumb
<astro__> i was messing with muthbuntu and xbmc for hours then i relized my tv only had spdif out
<astro__> and not in
<astro__> and thats why the sound wont work
<Greybeard> I can see how that would be a problem
<astro__> though i still have one problem left with mythbuntu
<astro__> if i goto the setup screens half of it runs off the side of the tv
<Greybeard> how is the TV connected?
<astro__> hdmi to a dvi converter
<Greybeard> what's the mode?
<astro__> i have it set in the nvidia setup thing to 1080p rez
<astro__> 1920x somthing
<Greybeard> so, is all of the X desktop too big, or is it just mythtv-setup that goes off the edge?
<astro__> just mythtv-setup
<astro__> x looks pretty good
<Greybeard> that's very odd
<astro__> it runs off the screen just a tiny bit
<Greybeard> but mythfrontend doesn't?
<Greybeard> for old analog TV, I'd think the problem was overscan, but there shouldn't be any for a digital 1080p mode
<astro__> i dont know if im in 1080p
<Greybeard> can the TV tell you?
<astro__> it does not say that anywhere in the nvidia setup
<astro__> it just says 1920x1080
<Greybeard> unless it's interlaced, that's 1080p
<astro__> this lg tv has been a bitch
<astro__> doesnt like to do hdmi sound passthrew for anything but ati cards
<Greybeard> many TVs seem to be problematic
<Greybeard> my LCD TV doesn't seem to be able to map pixels 1:1 from the DVI input
<Greybeard> it's 1366x768 native resolution, which the video card doesn't like to do
<Greybeard> for a while I had a mode that was close, but that stopped working, so now I'm just using 1280x720 (720p@60
<thatdood> i just had to drop mine today from 1920x1080 to 1280x720 as well
<astro__> shitty
<Greybeard> mine's not very big, so 720p isn't really worse anyway
<astro__> mines only a 46"
<Greybeard> only, huh?
<thatdood> yours is bigger than mine. lol
<astro__> 42/46 is the average in box stores right now
<astro__> im pretty sure
<Greybeard> you mean average in sales?
<Greybeard> average in models?
<thatdood> we're only about 12 feet from the TV so 42" is fine
<astro__> im trying to sell a 65" projection tv right now
<astro__> i hate to give it away because i paid like 6k for it
<astro__> but i cant even get 1000bux for it
<Greybeard> how old is it?
<astro__> 05
<astro__> sony i think it only does 1080i
<astro__> not p
<Greybeard> not a big difference, since there's little 1080p content yet
<astro__> i got like 4tb of 1080p stuff on my solaris box
<Greybeard> how much time?
<astro__> dunno
<astro__> its jus all movies off usenet
<Greybeard> what encoding?
<astro__> scene releases
<Greybeard> so, are they from Bluray movies?
<astro__> id assume to
<astro__> err so
<Greybeard> I'm just wondering what kind of video bitrate
<astro__> im just mounting my shares now so mythtv can access them
<Greybeard> I wonder who the idiots were who thought interlaced encodings were a good idea for HDTV
<astro__> whats the prefered method for that just add it to the fstab?
<Greybeard> yes
<astro__> i think i will finaly stick with mythtv
<astro__> no more wasting time switching from vista to leopard to myth
<Greybeard> for the media machine?
<astro__> yea
<Greybeard> yeah, that has to suck
<astro__> i got xboxes in the bedrooms
<astro__> i will upgrade to popcornhours when i can afford to waste cash
<Greybeard> I still boot to windows on my desktop for a few games sometimes, but otherwise, I use Ubuntu everywhere
<astro__> i use vista/xp/osx and solaris
<astro__> not much of a linux fan anymore
<astro__> openbsd on all the servers i setup usualy
<Greybeard> yeah, OpenBSD is good too
<astro__> just for server stuff though, youd have to be pretty hardcore to use it as a desktop os
<Greybeard> yeah, I tried OpenBSD on a server once, but I didn't see a compelling enough reason to switch from GNU/Linux
<Greybeard> but of course, OpenSSH and a few other projects are used by us all
<astro__> security
<astro__> i guess linux is not as bad anmore
<astro__> but there used to be so many remote exploits for it
<Greybeard> for Linux or for apps?
<astro__> linux
<astro__> and the apps people use on linux
<Greybeard> there have unfortunately been a number of exploits for various popular servers like Apache and Sendmail
<Greybeard> what's the default MTA on OpenBSD, btw?
<astro__> sendmail as of the last version i installed
<Greybeard> I'd replace it with Postfix or something if I cared about security
<astro__> openbsd runs most daemons in a chroot
<Greybeard> definitely a good idea
<astro__> i cant get linux to mount this cifs share off the opensolaris box
<astro__> for some reason
<Greybeard> Samba is the server?
<astro__> cifs
<Greybeard> CIFS is a protocol
<Greybeard> Samba serves SMB and CIFS
<astro__> opensolaris has a "cifs" server
<astro__> you can also use samba
<Greybeard> does smbclient connect?
<astro__> yea its a premissions issue
<astro__> i can mount shares off the win2k3 domain controller
<Greybeard> you
<Greybeard> you're using Linux's cifs driver, right?
<astro__> whatever mythbuntu uses by default
<Greybeard> I didn't know it did remote mounts by default
<astro__> i added it to /etc/fstab
<astro__> then did mount -a
<astro__> asks for a password for the solaris share
<astro__> and it mounts the win2k3 share as guest
<Greybeard> where did you configure this?
<astro__>  /etc/fstab
<Greybeard> so you did do it manually
<astro__> how do you do it not manually?
<Greybeard> you seemed to be implying it was set up automatically
<astro__> mythtv should have a setup for smb built into it
<Greybeard> yeah, that would be helpful
<astro__> but i guess i dont use mythtv for its primary purpose
<Greybeard> so, you're using "cifs" as the filesystem type in fstab, right?
<astro__> yup
<Greybeard> ok, that's what I was getting at
<Greybeard> because there's also smbfs, which is less functional
<astro__> ah
<Jua1> buenas noches
<Jua1> alguien habla español por favor?
<Jua1> hello
<Jua1> someone speaks Spanish please?
<Greybeard> un poco
<Jua1> gracias por tu respuesta, buenas noches
<Greybeard> buenas noches
<Jua1> estoy un poco confundido
<Greybeard> con MythTV?
<Jua1> si señor
<Jua1> lo instale y corre sin problemas
<Jua1> pero no puedo ver samba shares
<Jua1> (comparticiones samba)
<Jua1> esto es posible con mythtv?
<Jua1> estoy usando mythubuntu
<Greybeard> si es posible usar Samba o comparticiones de SMB
<Jua1> podrias decirme como?
<Jua1> u orientarme?
<Greybeard> tienes que editar al /etc/fstab
<Jua1> y montar la unidad de red como si fuera una unidad logica?
<Greybeard> unidad significa filesystem?
<Jua1> no, creo que aplica mejor a drive
<Jua1> pero te entendi
<Jua1> por cierto, hablas muy bien español
<Greybeard> oh Ingles se llama "share" en SMB
<Greybeard> gracias
<Jua1> de donde eres greybeard?
<Greybeard> de EEUU
<Greybeard> pero vivia en Centroamerica
<Jua1> entiendo
<Jua1> donde naciste?
<shaggywmirc> hello
<Greybeard> en Los Estados Unidos
<shaggywmirc> same
<Jua1> bueno, agradezco mucho tu ayuda
<Jua1> voy a editar fstab y si tengo alguna otra duda, te consulto
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> tienes que usar //computadora/﻿comparticion para el comparticion
<Greybeard> y "cifs" para el tipo
<Greybeard> hay detalles en el manpage para "mount"
<Jua1> //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Jua1> esta mal?
<Greybeard> creo que es mejor usar "cifs"
<Jua1> simplemente reemplazo smbfs por cifs?
<Greybeard> si
<Jua1> bien
<Jua1> ahora vuelvo :d
<Greybeard> cifs es mas nuevo
<Greybeard> no creo que "codepage=unicode" esta correcto
<Jua1> entonces lo quito
<Jua1> bien
<Greybeard> funciona?
<Jua1> desde ubuntu ya puedo acceder a los smb shares
<Jua1> si
<Greybeard> bueno
<Jua1> pero no se como verlos en mythtv
<Greybeard> en "Setup" para Video
<Greybeard> para el "Mythvideo" plugin
<Jua1> perdon
<Jua1> pero no encuentro la opcion
<Greybeard> un momento
<Jua1> bueno
<Greybeard> Utilites/Setup -> Setup -> Media Settings -> Videos Settings -> General Settings
<Greybeard> "Directories that hold videos"
<Jua1> :)
<Jua1> soy una persona molesta?
<Greybeard> no
<Jua1> :x
<shaggywmirc> anoying?
<Greybeard> puedes buscarlo?
<Jua1> estoy haciendolo
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> el problema es que yo lo tengo en español
<Greybeard> ok
<shaggywmirc> habla ingles
<Jua1> perfecto, ya le puse la ruta de montaje
<Greybeard> bien!
<Jua1> ahora voy a "Mediateca"... --> Ver Videos --> y ahi estan!
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> estoy corriendolo en vmware y solo se escucha el audio
<Jua1> sera un problema de la maquina virtual?
<Greybeard> posiblemente
<Jua1> bien
<Jua1> con la musica es el mismo procedimiento?
<Greybeard> es similar
<Jua1> si, acabo de verlo
<Jua1> voy a intentar con mi musica
<Jua1> no sabes cuanta alegria me haz dado :D
<Greybeard> bien!
<Greybeard> ﻿tgm4883_laptop: I just discovered ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<Greybeard> that must be what you were referring to
<Jua1> eso es para mi?
<Greybeard> no
<Jua1> ok
<Jua1> perdon
<Greybeard> no hay problema
<Jua1> greybeard
<Greybeard> si?
<Jua1> ja
<Jua1> como haces para contestar tan rapido?
<Greybeard> no se
<Jua1> bueno
<Jua1> agregue felizmente la musica
<Greybeard> bien
<Jua1> pero no puedo escucharla
<Jua1> quiero decir
<Jua1> no puedo verla
<Jua1> la agrega y todo
<Jua1> pero cuando voy a "escuchar musica"
<Jua1> solo sale algo acerca de un playlist
<Jua1> y no mas
<Greybeard> y hiciste el "scan"?
<Jua1> si, lo hace perfectamente
<Jua1> pero despues no me figuran para escuchar
<Greybeard> hay que editar las lista de musica
<Greybeard> con "3" en el teclado
<Jua1> ya estoy
<Jua1> all my music?
<Greybeard> si
<Jua1> esa es la opcion=
<Jua1> ?
<Jua1> ya la active
<Jua1> ahora?
<Greybeard> puedes ver las musica?
<Jua1> activo "all my music" pero no pasa nada
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> y en el setup para musica pusiste el directorio correcto?
<Jua1> si, perfectamente
<Jua1> de hecho, el scan parece encontrar archivos
<Jua1> pero despues no los veo
<Greybeard> que tipos de archivos son?
<Jua1> mp3
<Jua1> hice el mismo procedimiento con las fotos, y funciona perfecto
<Jua1> pero con la musica no :S
<Greybeard> posiblemente tienes que instalar los "restricted codecs"
<Jua1> ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Greybeard> creo que si
<Greybeard> en el "Mythbuntu Control Centre" hay boton que se llama "Proprietary codecs"
<spamftw> hello world
<Greybeard> hello spam
<spamftw> haha
<Jua1> acabo de activarlo
<Greybeard> ok
<spamftw> sooooo... i downloaded and installed Mythbuntu today and am having some issues
<Jua1> me sorprende tu amabilidad
<spamftw> hopefully someone can help me out, i've only used linux 2 or 3 times before
<spamftw> (i know, i know, but i gotta start somewhere)
<spamftw> greybeard, you think you can help me out?
<Greybeard> entonces, puedes ver la musica?
<Greybeard> possibly
<Jua1> esta configurando el repositorio de medibuntu
<Greybeard> ok
<spamftw> once i got the machine booted up, "hardware devices" told me i needed to update my Nvidia card drivers
<Greybeard> ok
<spamftw> the program is a very nice gui app, so i clicked 'Enable' and the program looks as if its about to download driver
<spamftw> s
<spamftw> then i get a "failed to fetch http:// (blah,blah) .deb 404 not found
<spamftw> i've tried a few times to download drivers myself and install, but i can't get it to work
<Greybeard> is video working?
<spamftw> defaintly, but i was hoping for some hardware acceleration
<Greybeard> well, I mean is it working for MythTV playback
<spamftw> havent tried yet
<spamftw> its kinda hard for me to hookup to cable around here
<Greybeard> well, it's probably just outdated URLs for the drivers or something
<spamftw> right
<spamftw> the file i got from nvidias website is a .run
<Greybeard> tell the update manager to update itself
<Greybeard> don't install it manually
<spamftw> is there a button for that?
<spamftw> ive already run update manager if thats what you think i should do
<Greybeard> yeah, the "check button"
<spamftw> well look at that, more updates
<spamftw> im a 3rd year computer science major you know, if this fixes the issue i'll feel like a total ass
<Greybeard> sometimes it's just too easy
<spamftw> well, while im wating for these to install, is it true there isnt a free listings service anymore?
<spamftw> you have to pay now
<hads> Depends where you are.
<spamftw> wisconsin
<hads> (in the world)
<Greybeard> for TV listings in the US, Schedules direct is the best (possibly only) choice
<Greybeard> Schedules Direct <http://www.schedulesdirect.org/>
<spamftw> right
<spamftw> 20 a year i think it is
<Greybeard> it's not much
<Greybeard> and there's a 7 day free trial
<spamftw> do you need a credit card to get the trial
<Jua1> espero a que termines de hablar con la otra persona?
<Greybeard> no es necesario
<Jua1> bien
<Jua1> para descartar un problema con smb
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> puse una ruta local, en un disco externo
<Jua1> y tampoco puedo ver mi musica
<spamftw> hads, you mind if i pm you?
<Greybeard> puedes verlo con ls?
<Jua1> ls /media/disk/Música perfecto
<Jua1> puedo verlo bien en ubuntu
<Jua1> es algun problema con el frontend
<Jua1> pero no entiendo cual
<Greybeard> y ﻿/media/disk/Música esta en el setup para mythmusic?
<hads> spamftw: In the channel is fine
<spamftw> ok
<Jua1> si
<Jua1> y hace el scan
<spamftw> hads, what about the service that say windows media center uses, theres no way to use that?
<Greybeard> puedes ver el log de mythfrontend?
<hads> spamftw: I don't use Windows and am not in the USA so can't comment on either.
<Jua1> donde puedo encontrarlo?
<Greybeard> MS probably gets them from the same place as Schedules Direct
<spamftw> any idea where that is
<Greybeard> Utilities/Setup -> Setup -> Media Settings -> Music Settings
<Greybeard> Schedules Direct gets their data from Tribune Media Services, as it says on the front page
<spamftw> sorry
<spamftw> greybeard, the drivers installed correctly thanks
<Greybeard> good
<Jua1> en Import Music, si pongo la ruta de media/disk/Música puedo ver los archivos
<Jua1> Add all new?
<Greybeard> no estoy seguro
<Greybeard> creo que si
<Jua1> acabo de ver que tengo 70 actualizaciones disponibles
<Jua1> voy a instalarlars
<Jua1> quizas sea un bug
<Greybeard> en ﻿Utilities/Setup -> Setup -> Media Settings -> Music Settings -> General settings hay "Directory to hold music"
<Jua1> si si, eso ya lo complete
<spamftw> well, thanks again for your help... have a good night, or day whatever it is by you
<Greybeard> no se que es actualizacion disponible
<Jua1> upgrades availables
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> tambien hay "Show entire music tree"
<Jua1> where?
<Greybeard> en "Player Settings"
<Jua1> voy a buscarlo
<Greybeard> ok, ahora tengo mythfrontend en Español
<Jua1> :D
<Jua1> eres muy amable
<Greybeard> tengo que practicar hablar Castellano
<Greybeard> "Ver el arbol completo"
<Jua1> bien, yo puedo ayudarte
<Jua1> de ese modo te devuelvo la ayuda:)
<Greybeard> si
<Jua1> ver arbol completo... donde?
<Greybeard> Configuracion -> Configurar -> Medios -> Musica -> Opciones de Reproduccion
<Jua1> ahora tengo activo el arbol
<Jua1> pero no veo mi musica
<Jua1> que frustracion!
<Greybeard> hmm
<Greybeard> puedes ver al log de mythfrontend?
<Jua1> claro
<Jua1> donde puedo encontrarlo?
<Greybeard> "/var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log"
<Jua1> esta vacio completamente
<Jua1> ah, no no
<Greybeard> hmm
<Jua1> tardo en cargar :D
<Jua1> perdon
<Jua1> ahora si
<Greybeard> hay erores?
<Jua1> varios de todo tipo
<Jua1> jaja
<Greybeard> y sobre musica?
<Jua1> DB error music select directory id
<Greybeard> puedes ponerlo en el pastebin?
<Jua1> es que el log es otro pc
<Greybeard> puedes usar SSH?
<Jua1> no
<Jua1> porque estoy usando bridged network en vmware
<Greybeard> oh
<Greybeard> no hay clipboard?
<Jua1> momento!
<Jua1> a ver...
<Jua1> esperame un segundo por favor
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> sabes?
<Greybeard> ?
<Jua1> el log pesa 42 MB
<Jua1> no es mucho?
<Greybeard> que edad?
<Greybeard> solo hoy?
<Jua1> ja, si
<Greybeard> si, es mucho
<Jua1> el tamaño del log es 42 MB
<Jua1> debe haber muchos errores
<Greybeard> puedes copiar solamente parte del archivo
<Jua1> bueno
<Jua1> ahora lo hago
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> lo pego aqui mismo?
<Greybeard> no, en el pastebin
<Jua1> perdon
<Jua1> no se lo que es eso
<Greybeard> un momento
<Greybeard> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<Jua1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3fe46860
<Greybeard> hmm, no puede conectar con MySQL
<Greybeard> esta corriendo?
<Jua1> pero yo no necesito de mysql o si?
<termitor> hello
<Greybeard> si los necesitas
<Jua1> porque, creo que cometi un error
<Jua1> quizas puedas explicarme
<Jua1> yo quiero mythubuntu solo para reproducir via smb
<Jua1> no necesito grabar tv
<termitor> for use of coreavc and mplayer, i'm do compile new mplayer + patch ?
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> ni guia de programacion
<Jua1> ni nada
<Jua1> con el frontend es suficiente?
<Greybeard> si entiendo
<Greybeard> el frontend use MySQL tambien
<Jua1> entonces debo haberlo configurado mal
<Greybeard> esta corriendo MySQL?
<Jua1> como puedo saberlo?
<Greybeard> pgrep -l mysql
<Jua1> 4775 msqld_safe
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> 4817 mysqld
<Greybeard> puedes hacer /etc/cron.daily/optimize_mythdb.pl ?
<Greybeard> termitor: does regular mplayer not keep up?
<Jua1> ya lo hago
<termitor> Greybeard: yes , not keep up (my english is very bad)
<termitor> Greybeard: it's a core2duo 2ghtz
<Greybeard> what resolution is the video?
<Jua1> no existe la opcion dentro de cron.daily
<termitor> Greybeard: 720p or 1080p when it's action scene  , mkv hd 8giga
<Greybeard> I can play H.264 video 720p@24 on my Athlon64 X2 4800 using the regular mplayer with no problem
<termitor> Greybeard: or for dvb-t hd (french )
<Greybeard> maybe you have more demanding video than I do
<termitor> not , it really laging , 1 frame/s no good
<termitor> nobody have the mplayer + patch for dshowserve ubuntu package ?
<Jua1> grey, creo que encontre el error
<Jua1> que direccion ip debe ir en Master Backend?
<Greybeard> en mythbuntu-control-centre, hay un opción en ¨Advanced Management" que se llama "Enable daily MythTV database optimization/repair"
<Greybeard> termitor: you only get one frame per second?
<Greybeard> I think you've got some other problem than the H.264 decoder
<Greybeard> si solo hay una computadora, es 127.0.0.1
<Jua1> igual que en local backend?
<Greybeard> si
<Jua1> eso puede ser el causante del error?
<Greybeard> no creo que si
<Greybeard> porque el error es con MySQL, no mythbackend
<termitor> Greybeard: in the bad case
<Greybeard> you can play other video fine?
<termitor> yes
<Greybeard> well, I don't know what's needed to use CoreAVC since I haven't needed it yet
<termitor> Greybeard: it full hd movie !
<Jua1> tambien vi que en storage groups antes habia creado accidentamente una entrada
<Greybeard> I play 720p H.264 encodings of HDTV
<Jua1> como puedo borrarla?
<Greybeard> that may be less demanding than what you have
<Greybeard> "d" ?
<Greybeard> para borrar
<Greybeard> oh "Del"
<Greybeard> o "Del"
<termitor> Greybeard: like stargate 45min 1.2g file ? but mkv have more bitrate , like 8giga for 120mins
<Greybeard> well, MKV is a container
<Greybeard> I haven't tried a file that big
<termitor> Greybeard: ;-p
<Greybeard> the files I play are MKV, but what matters is how the video is encoded
<Greybeard> what you have is much higher bitrate, so that might be the difference
<termitor> Greybeard: you whant test large files quality ?
<Greybeard> you're saying you know where to get them?
<Jua1> me sale un error que dice "No se pudo crear un fichero //.test - ¿el directorio es escribible? ¿Desea arreglar este problema?"  (test is my user)
<Greybeard> de que programa?
<Greybeard> de mythtv-setup?
<termitor> http://tomtom2k5.free.fr/mkv/1080p/ Greybeard see here, it test file
<Greybeard> la linea 13 en el paste es muy extraño
<Greybeard> ok, thanks
<Jua1> si de mythubuntu setup
<Greybeard> but, you probably shouldn't mention infringing files here
<Jua1> estoy maldito!
<Jua1> deberia probar de reinstalar nuevamente?
<termitor> Greybeard: see you cpu state , have 100% cpu someelse
<Greybeard> talves
<Greybeard> ok, I'll try it
<Jua1> bien
<Jua1> y que opcion deberia elegir?
<Jua1> frontend solamente?
<Greybeard> si
<Jua1> hay varios frontend
<Jua1> cual?
<Greybeard> frontend solamente
<Greybeard> cuales son los opciones?
<Jua1> voy a hacerlo
<Greybeard> es rapido en el VM?
<Jua1> estaba confundido, frontend hay uno solo
<Jua1> vmware es una maravilla en ubuntu
<Jua1> estoy muy conforme
<Greybeard> yo uso VirtualBox
<Greybeard> es Software Libre
<Jua1> yo tambien usaba virtualbox
<Jua1> y entiendo la idea detras del software libre, grey
<Greybeard> bien
<Jua1> pero la verdad es que vmware es mas potente
<Jua1> quizas en un tiempo virtualbox sea igual a vm
<Jua1> pero por ahora es superior
<Jua1> no te enojes conmigo, ja
<Greybeard> cual es el problema con VirtualBox?
<Jua1> me resultaba lento en ocasiones
<Jua1> y tenia problemas para montar usb
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> que hora es alla?
<termitor> Greybeard: you have some result ?
<Greybeard> 00:08
<Jua1> ah
<Greybeard> yeah, I tried the Corpse Bride one
<Greybeard> it played pretty smoothly
<Jua1> aqui 1.08
<Greybeard> one CPU was maxed out for a while
<Greybeard> it looks like mplayer wasn't using both cores very effectively
<termitor> Greybeard: YES , big probleme for me !
<termitor> Greybeard: but coreavc do , no mplayer , but ffmpeg it not multithread
<Jua1> grey
<Jua1> estoy instalando nuevamente
<Jua1> en una parte del wizard
<Jua1> me dice mythtv related passwords
<Jua1> y debo rellenar un campo Servidor MySQL
<Jua1> que debo poner ahi?
<Greybeard> right, it looks like ffmpeg's decoder only does multithreaded for MPEG 1/2
<Greybeard> que dice ahor?
<Jua1> tengo cuatro campos para completar
<Jua1> servidor mysql
<Jua1> base de datos mysql
<termitor> ;c
<Jua1> nombre de usuario mysql
<Jua1> y contraseña de mysql
<Jua1> base de datos dice mythconverg
<Greybeard> hay defaults?
<Jua1> y nombre de usuario dice mythtv
<Jua1> esos son los defaults
<Greybeard> si, es mythconverg para base de datos
<Greybeard> localhost para computadora
<Jua1> y un boton que dice test conection
<Greybeard> mythtv para usario
<Greybeard> ok
<Jua1> conenections results: failed
<Jua1> que puedo hacer?
<Greybeard> oh, ahora yo se que es el problema
<Jua1> de verdad=
<Jua1> ?
<Greybeard> tienes que instalar un backend y frontend
<Jua1> no se puede instalar solamente el frontend?
<Greybeard> y mysql
<Greybeard> no, porque el frontend debe conectar con mysql y el backend
<Jua1> y puedo instalar todo en 1 solo pc?
<Greybeard> si
<Jua1> bien
<Jua1> go back wizard, ja
<Jua1> ahora tengo muchas opciones
<Jua1> backend primario con frontend
<Jua1> backend secundario con frontend
<Jua1> backend primario
<Jua1> backend secundario
<Greybeard> primario
<Jua1> y frontend solamente
<Jua1> creo que esa es la opcion que habia elegido la primera vez
<Greybeard> ﻿backend primario con frontend
<Jua1> mythtv service debo activarlo?
<Greybeard> si
<Greybeard> el frontend no funciona bien sin el backend
<Jua1> set mysql database root password
<Jua1> eso tambien?
<Greybeard> puedes usar cualquier password
<Jua1> bien, 123
<Jua1> te confio el secreto, ja
<Greybeard> no
<Jua1> no?
<Greybeard> no a nadie
<Jua1> jaja, no pasa nada
<Jua1> es solo una prueba
<Jua1> bien
<Jua1> ya comenzo la instalacion
<Greybeard> bien
<Tazsta|Desktop> hey guys any aussies here using shepherd as there grabber?
<Greybeard> shepherd?
<Tazsta|Desktop> its a xmltv grabber for australia
<Greybeard> I guess you aussies don't mind perpetuating the stereotype that sheep are are everywhere down there
<Greybeard> sounds like a lot more fun than Schedules Direct
<Tazsta|Desktop> yeah it takes a little bit to setup
<baalsgate> i have a problem that has just started the last couple of days , streaming to a remote front end just freezes after about 20mins
<baalsgate> while this is very strange as it has been working where it would streem continualy for literaly days with no problems
<baalsgate> also sometimes when i change channel the sound captured on the prv-150 is all scratchy , I change channel again and it must re init the card and its fine
<hads> There's a bug in the driver for the PVR150 (ivtv) which causes the tinny audio issue.
<baalsgate> is there  any patch ?
<stevetv> in suffering really jerky live tv after upgrading from 8.03 via weekly builds?
<stevetv> wondering if anyone could point me as to why
<stevetv> 8.04 even :D
<rockhound> hi everyone ... just tried to view my mythfrontend logs but it seems that they have not been written to since 3 months ... how do I enable them again?
<rockhound> found it
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<tokabowla> Hey everyone.
<tokabowla> I've burned the Mythbuntu 8.04 iso about 4 times & I keep getting "buffer i/o error on device fd0" errors everytime I boot.  Would there be some kind of hardware incompatibility that would cause this?
<thatdood> bad drive on the target machine?
<thatdood> have you tried using the drive you burned with, in the install target machine by chance?
<tokabowla> I burned it on my laptop cd-rw drive.  The drive on my MC should be OK.  Never had an issue before, and I can boot to regular ubuntu live cd just fine.
<tokabowla> I d/l the amd64 iso from via bittorrent.  corrupted?
<tokabowla> The DVD-RW drive on my MC is less that 6 months old.
<thatdood> once i had to install ubuntu on a machine, do a direct download of mythbuntu, burn it there with k3b, then boot to it and do the install.
<thatdood> crazy i know, but I had no other choice.
<thatdood> on a side note, i've just tried out the 8.10 alpha 4 on my intel quad core machine, and its pretty screwed up.  all kinds of problems in that release.
<thatdood> at least for me
<laga> then please report them.
<thatdood> im embarassed to say this laga, but imma.... newb.  and dont wanna screw up the bug submission and look like an idiot.
<tokabowla> You would think burning an ISO is... burning an iso!  I'll have to boot to a live ubuntu cd & burn it.
<thatdood> you would certainly think so.  did you check the md5sum on the .iso you downloaded to what its supposed to be?
<tokabowla> I tried but fastsum sucks.  Gotta find another.
<tokabowla> Anyone know if mythbuntu has drivers for a Pixelview PlayTV Pro?
<tokabowla> pixelview  pv-bt878p+ rev 10a
<foxbuntu> tokabowla, I would guess so but...
<foxbuntu> !google | tokabowla
<Zinn> tokabowla: This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/ )
<laga> rotfl
<laga> foxbuntu: let's remove the last URL ;)
<foxbuntu> laga, I didnt make it
<tokabowla> Zinn: I did & it's still happening so that's why I can here.
<tokabowla> came
<tokabowla> 5th disk I've burned, Md5 checked OK, burned in Ubuntu, still getting "buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0" when I try to boot from the CD.
<tgm4883_laptop> tokabowla, remove your floppy drive?
<tokabowla> Don't have one!
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> I wonder what fd0 is then?
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tokabowla> checking my BIOS now...
<tokabowla> Ah, floppy wasn't disabled.  let's see it fail when the BIOS has the drive disabled...
<tokabowla> Now I get a Busybox prompt.  For Fxck sake!
<tokabowla> Anyone know why it was fail to a initramfs prompt?
<Egghead2> hey all
<Egghead2> trying to setup a mythbuntu diskless server/client, anyone here done this ?
<gabbernaster> I'm working on the same thing.
<MythbuntuGuest40> hello world
<Egghead2> grabber, when u setup the overlay and make the image , did u make another user?
<gabbernaster> I didn't but I also have gotten everything working yet
<gabbernaster> What problems are you having?
<Egghead2> ie, the server box is myth5 (box that gonna make the image), im thinking i need to amke another user myth6, and then make image as myth6 instead
<spamftw> i can tell you guys are busy, but i've got some issues with my new mythbuntu box and if anyone gets a chance to anwser let me know
<Egghead2> did your ltsp-build-client go well?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | spamftw
<Zinn> spamftw: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<gabbernaster> I tried a few times now.  None have gone without errors.  I have just updated my myth-control-centre to the hardy2 version and am currently trying a new build
<Egghead2> grabber, well many, seems my client's lan boot doesnt want to see the dhcp of the server thru my router, to begin with
<gabbernaster> Egg, how do you have your route and dhcp server setup?
<spamftw> zinn, should i just ask my question then and check back every now and again for an anwser?
<gabbernaster> router
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, yes
<Egghead2> but my server has two nic's in it, so i config the other nic to different subnet and the dhcp works, but the tftp isnt working after client connect
<foxbuntu> !zinn | spamftw
<Zinn> spamftw: I am a bot.  Like a woman, you have to know the right commands to get anything out of me.
<Egghead2> grabber, the router is a netvanta 1224, the dhcp isnt running on it, its disabled
<gabbernaster> Egg, do you have both your router and myth box running a dhcp server?
<spamftw> Alright...I just set up my Mythbuntu machine, I have an ATI TV Wonder VE PCI tuner card and have sucsessfully scanned for channels and got program listings through SchedulesDirect. However, when ever I choose 'Watch TV' from frontend, the screen simply goes black for a sec, and then switches back to the frontend main screen
<Egghead2> the dhcp setting off the server, i think are wiped out, i did an apt-get remove purge :(
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, please pastebin your log file at /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Egghead2> route , no dhcp
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | spamftw
<Zinn> spamftw: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Egghead2> mythbox yes to dhcp
<tgm4883_laptop> !blackscreen
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blackscreen
<tgm4883_laptop> !black screen
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about black screen
<tgm4883_laptop> !blank screen
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank screen
<tgm4883_laptop> !blankscreen
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<tgm4883_laptop> there we go ;)
<Egghead2> client will not see dhcp, but other computer's (ie win blows) does, wierd
<spamftw> well thats a handy bot
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, only handy if you know the commands
<tgm4883_laptop> which apparenlty i don't ;)
<spamftw> tgm4883, is there a friendly graphical way to change permissions
<spamftw> or is it all terminal based?
<spamftw> (this is only my 3rd or 4th time trying linux)
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, terminal is easiest I think
<spamftw> would you be willing to guide me through it
<tgm4883_laptop> if you post your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log I can check to see if it's the issue
<gabbernaster> Egg, when your client boots, does it get any dhcp info or any errors?  Does it show that it is trying to find a dhcp server?
<spamftw> tgm what should i open with... ie whats the linux version of notepad
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, do this first
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get install mousepad
<Egghead2> no errors, yes it sez error timout waiting for pxe responce, or somthing like that
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, then do 'mousepad /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log'
<spamftw> well tgm, that brings me to what will probably only annoy you more... the machine im on cant be connected to the TV and the internet at the same time
<spamftw> i have managed to open the log though, and i am seeing a Opening file '/1002_(numbers).nuv' Permission denied
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, how do you plan on getting channel data then?
<spamftw> i already downloaded it, and have since moved the machine
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, you know you will have to download it like every 2 weeks
<spamftw> right, im moving .... its a long story but i understnad
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> well then, um
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Egghead2> grabber, oops should have said, no errors in var/log using grep
<Egghead2> but on client it times out waiting for dhcp addy
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, do you have a usb key?
<spamftw> yes
<spamftw> wanna see the log for yourself?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<gabbernaster> Egg, you said it works if you change the subnet of one of the nics in the server box?
<Egghead2> grabber, yes, but
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, post it to pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | spamftw
<Zinn> spamftw: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Egghead2> i think then, being on different subnet breaks the tftp or nfs share
<gabbernaster> Egg, after you change the network information on one of the nics, have you tried restarting the inetd service to listen on the new address?
<Egghead2> well on different sub, the dhcp to client sends a ip address correctly, tftp times out though
<spamftw> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d3f46175b
<spamftw> and im slowly understanding what happened
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, yep, thats your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> your recording directory is set to /
<spamftw> when i was setting up, and it asked for a default directory, i simply hit enter and '/' was put in
<tgm4883_laptop> which is very bad
<spamftw> root
<spamftw> yes
<Egghead2> grabber, i do a sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server restart
<spamftw> what should it be?
<gabbernaster> Egg, try /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart  after you have the dhcp working to see if tftp will start working
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, is this a default install of 8.04?
<Egghead2> ill try that
<spamftw> no really deafult
<spamftw> i went to change it expecting a windows style choose a folder box
<spamftw> and when that didnt come up i just hit enter
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, what I meant was, did you do any special partitioning?
<spamftw> which put it a '/'
<Egghead2> i kinda wanted to find out why the dhcp isnt working on the main subnet, is there a diag too that could help withthis?
<spamftw> no, not at all... i didnt even use the keyboard during the inital setup
<spamftw> default install
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, 8.04?
<spamftw> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, how big is your hard drive?
<spamftw> only a 40gb in right now, i got 3 more 250's ill add if everything seems to be working
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, ok perfect
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, change your storage dir to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<gabbernaster> Egg, I don't know of any diag tools, but there should be a log file and a lease file that show all of the addresses that have been handed out.  You may also want to check the dhcp conf file to see what interfaces the service is listening on.
<spamftw> one wec
<Egghead2> grabber, cool ill do that, thanks for you help bud :)
<spamftw> and im watching tv
<spamftw> thanks tgm
<gabbernaster> Egg, no problem
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, np
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, when you add new drives
<spamftw> drivers for what?
<spamftw> drive
<spamftw> s
<spamftw> yes?
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, you need to partition them with XFS
<spamftw> what if they're already full of media formatted ntfs?
<thatdood> oh, i wanna hear this, i just installed a new 640GB hard drive and formatted it as xfs, wanna use it for my recordings dir
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, if you already have a ntfs drive full of media then you could leave it like that
<tgm4883_laptop> but you will get better performance with xfs
<tgm4883_laptop> plus it handles large files bettere
<spamftw> alright
<spamftw> one more quick question
<spamftw> when i get to the program guide the machine seems to be runing a litle slow
<spamftw> is there anything i can do about that
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, in live tv?
<spamftw> right, when i go for the full screen program guide with the live tv in the corner
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, theres a work around for that
<tgm4883_laptop> it's due to the interlacer
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me grab it
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 229949
<Zinn> Bug 229949 in mythbuntu "guide slow and unresponsive" [Low, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/229949
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, there is a deb posted that will fix that until it filters it's way into the packages
<tgm4883_laptop> http://darkstar6262.googlepages.com/libmyth-0.21-0_0.21.0fixes16838-0ubu.deb
<thatdood> heh, thx tgm, my wife was just bitching about that
<spamftw> could you resend that last ling tgm
<tgm4883_laptop> http://darkstar6262.googlepages.com/libmyth-0.21-0_0.21.0fixes16838-0ubu.deb
<spamftw> link
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, ^^^
<tgm4883_laptop> thatdood, it's due to the deinterlacer
<tgm4883_laptop> you can check to see if it's the issue by disabling it
<tgm4883_laptop> let me see which deinterlacer it is
<spamftw> tgm... you are not gonna like me
<spamftw> how do you install a .deb
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the bob deinterlacer
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, sudo dpkg -i
<spamftw> note to self, do not hit right arrow 200 or so times in the program guide
<spamftw> it seems to recall every stroke
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, yea it will catch up
<spamftw> i know im taking advantage of you by this point but is mythbuntu capable of playing hd .mkv files
<foxbuntu> spamftw, you have to add the file type for the interal player, but yes
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, as long as your machine is up to snuff
<tgm4883_laptop> and like foxbuntu said, you have to add the file type
<spamftw> i believe the program guide just locked, i think i may have to restart the machine
<tgm4883_laptop> although I prefer xine, you would have to add the file type for that too
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, wait
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a keyboard hooked up
<spamftw> yes
<foxbuntu> ctrl+alt+bksp
<tgm4883_laptop> try ^^
<tgm4883_laptop> if that doesn't work
<tgm4883_laptop> then try
<tgm4883_laptop> Holding down Alt and SysRq, then press REISUB
<spamftw> nice
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, either of those work?
<spamftw> ctrl alt backspace
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, FYI, hitting the reset button should always be the dead last resort
<tgm4883_laptop> as you will most likely have to fix your db if you do that
<spamftw> i swear to you this is the final question
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what you think ;)
<spamftw> before i had tv working, id downloaded a xvid avi
<spamftw> when i tried to play it, the audio slowly became out of sync
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, sounds like a bad avi
<tgm4883_laptop> dropped frames
<spamftw> when i tried to watch an internet stream (apple trailers) everything worked fine
<foxbuntu> yay for apple trailers!
<spamftw> im not sure it was, it was a legal video from a fairly reliable source
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, try a different avi from a different source
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you system specs
<foxbuntu> spamftw, could be the deinterlacer/hardware you are using
<spamftw> nvidia geforce 4 mx (i know), 512 mb ram (again, i know), 1.2 ghz processor
<spamftw> ati tv wonder ve (possibly the worst card ever created)
<foxbuntu> spamftw, Im going with your hardware
<spamftw> what do you think specifically foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> overall its too low
<foxbuntu> ram is ok
<foxbuntu> but graphics/proc are too slow
<spamftw> thats what i was worried about
<foxbuntu> it would be alright if it was a frontend only for SD video only
<spamftw> see, the other machine i could use is a laptop, so the video on that one would be awfully poor aswell
<foxbuntu> depends on the card
<spamftw> 2.0ghz though, with 2gb ram
<foxbuntu> its not Windowz 2G ram doesnt make a llot of difference in a Mythbox until you grow it to a super overkill system like mine
<spamftw> lol
<foxbuntu> 1.25TB of storage, 9 tuners, 3 backends...
<spamftw> 9 tuners
<foxbuntu> like I said
<foxbuntu> super overkill
<spamftw> do usb tuners work well?
<foxbuntu> spamftw, some have better support than others
<spamftw> on second though foxbuntu, are you sure my hardware is the problem
<spamftw> i ran this machine with vista media center for a short (annoying) while, and after downloading the right codecs all my videos played well
<spamftw> and im sure thats more of a resource hog than myth
<foxbuntu> spamftw, the video playback is handled much different
<spamftw> damn
<spamftw> the only reason i cant use media center, is that my tv tuner isnt supported
<spamftw> maybe i'll give xp media center a try.... hopefully i can get some drivers working for the card
<foxbuntu> you dont want MCE anyways :)
<spamftw> lol, why's that
<foxbuntu> because Myth is way better once its setup
<tgm4883_laptop> spamftw, we could test the avi and see if it works better here
<spamftw> ill find you the link
<tgm4883_laptop> featurewise, mythtv is more complete
<tgm4883_laptop> bloat wise, MCE gets the nod
<spamftw> lol
 * tgm4883_laptop will not go back to windows
<spamftw> http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.avi/bitcast-a.bitgravity.com/revision3/web/winelibraryreserve/0018/winelibraryreserve--0018--2008-08-20kosher--large.xvid.avi
<spamftw> gotta grab my power cord
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> revision 3
<spamftw> i needed an avi to test, and thats the only place i could think of with legal video
<spamftw> im gonna grab and external with some of my downloaded vids and try thouse
<spamftw> those
<tgm4883_laptop> revision 3 is what spurred me to start packaging mythnettv
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, you want to try that ^^.  I've got some slow internet so it will take me awhile to grab
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, uh...in a bit
<foxbuntu> Im trying to fix the cronjob in apple trailers quickly
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<foxbuntu> alright, I will push that up if the cron doesnt fail tonight
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, ok I will pull the latest and try it on my system
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, send me the rss feed link for rev3
<foxbuntu> Im too lazy to look it up
<spamftw> dont worry about it guys
<spamftw> ill try a different video, i got another drive hooked up
<foxbuntu> spamftw, although related, its not for you
<thatdood> when working with multiple tuners, is it best to get one card up and running, then add the others?
<foxbuntu> thatdood, sure if your not really sure how to set it up
<thatdood> i tried first with doing all 3 at the start, and had some issues.  resetting it up with just 1 card atm
<spamftw> my videos work
<spamftw> must be the codec they use
<spamftw> forget mce, looks like i'll be using mythtv this year
<MythbuntuGuest77> When I just scanned for channels on my hauppauge pvr-150, it only found channels from 2-13.  Makes me think it's set to anntenna instead of cable (which it should be).  Any ideas?
<spamftw> is anyone aware of an easy way to enable svideo out on a Geforce 4 mx
<spamftw> i looked in display settings and there doesnt seem to be any information about multiple outpus
<spamftw> is anyone aware of an easy way to enable svideo out on a Geforce 4 mx
<spamftw> woops, didnt mean to resend that
<spamftw> !svideo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about svideo
<spamftw> !s video
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about s video
<spamftw> !s-video
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about s-video
<spamftw> !zinn
<Zinn> I am a bot.  Like a woman, you have to know the right commands to get anything out of me.
<spamftw> !kick spamftw
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about kick spamftw
<MythbuntuGuest11> I'm getting "cannot create a file //.test" on the backed setup.  Shouldn't I have permission by default?
<foxbuntu_laptop> MythbuntuGuest11, not to write files in your storage group to /
<MythbuntuGuest11> Well that's the default, so that's dumb.  Should I create a new default folder?
<foxbuntu_laptop> thats not the default storage group, and either create a storage location with the correct permissions or use /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-17
<Essobi> Morning all.
<arrasz> hei
<arrasz> anyone here?
<arrasz> i have a problem with scanning the transponders
<arrasz> don't know if it works
<arrasz> the statusbar isn't increasing so i wonder if it works ;)
<MythbuntuGuest73> Can one still use a analog Tuner cards
<MythbuntuGuest73> base on this new requirement from FCC effevtive in June or July 2009
<ipwnu> MythbuntuGuest73: I use one on my cable system.  OTA you would have to put a digital box between the antenna and the capture card and use an ir blaster to control it
<databubble> I just reported mythbuntu karmic bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/414996...  I was installing mythbuntu to a USB stick and grub re-wrote the boot on my laptop hard drive.  Windows partition seems to be intact.  Anyone know how I can boot it?
<linxeh> you could reinstall grub to the mbr of the hard drive with an option to boot windows
<linxeh> or you can boot the windows cd (for 2k onwards) and reinstall the windows mbr
<linxeh> or you could download a copy of the windows mbr and dd it onto the drive
<databubble> mbr = master boot record, I presume.  I have XP install CD....  how to install MBR without killing my existing data?  Just with XP recovery?
<linxeh> if you boot XP you can get to a recovery console
<linxeh> i think its fixmbr the command
<linxeh> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/483/xp_repair_fix_master_boot_record_recovery_console/ seems to suggest so too
<linxeh> should be plenty of guides if you search the web
<superm1> that's normal, you should have an extra option in the grub conf to pick windows
<superm1> if you reinstall windows' mbr, you won't be able to boot linux
<linxeh> superm1: he installed linux to a usb stick
<linxeh> superm1: presumably he installed grub to the wrong mbr, ie the hdd rather than the usb stick
<superm1> linxeh, oh i see
<superm1> there is an option on the last step of the installer (under advanced) to pick which device to install grub to
<superm1> surprised it didnt get it right on its' own hto
<linxeh> yeah
<databubble> No option in grub conf to pick windows....no help, menu options, etc.   Looks like I could fix the mbr with the XP startup disk... but it's a work laptop and I don't know the admin password
<superm1> databubble, okay other option is then to install the 'mbr' package
<superm1> you can install a windows style mbr to your hard disk from it
<superm1> as long as you didn't have anything like McAffee safeboot
<databubble> Just to clarify.....  the mythbuntu 9.10 install went find to the USB stick....  filesystem is there, with all the install.  But the automated install put grub on the wrong disk..
<superm1> databubble, right, so boot up the usb stick, and in that env install the 'mbr' package
<superm1> it's got a binary to install a DOS style mbr with
<superm1> that you can install onto your primary hard disk to fix your problem
<linxeh> ah cool
<linxeh> I wish I'd known about that :)
<databubble> Ah.... Yes.....grub menu comes up with the USB stick in now
<superm1> when you get mbr installed, the syntax to reinstall an mbr is 'install-mbr DEVICE'
<superm1> so if your main disk that needs it, it's probably install-mbr /dev/sda
<databubble> Aha!  I can boot Windows as long as the USB device is in the drive.    I can try to fix with fdisk in Windows, or install mbr package manually to stick (no network configured on laptop)
<superm1> databubble, can you please attach the logs from /var/log/installer to your bug too?
<superm1> hopefully they'll be of assistance to debug how this happened
<databubble> Yes, I will extract log from stick and attach to bug.  Thanks for the help.
<superm1> thanks
 * linxeh debates smashing up the soundgraph imon lcd/ir 1c52:0038. ruddy thing! GREE
<superm1> databubble, you picked a fun time to load up a4 btw.  pre 0.22 builds justgot uploaded after alpha
<superm1> so if you do updates, you're gonna be having some fresh bleeding edge stuffs
<databubble> Yes, well.... I have a kubuntu 9.10 alpha system running with trunk and VDPAU and an HD-PVR.  Ordered a Zotac ION board, and was going to make a karmic USB booting system when I noticed the the mythbuntu 9.10 alpha out.
<databubble> Originally booted my backend from the CD and tried to install the stick.... but there was no NVIDIA driver support (!)  So, tried using my work laptop instead.  In hindsight, that probably wasn't such a smart idea.
<superm1> for the hd-pvr support, where are you getting the kernel module from?
<superm1> has it actually landed in 2.6.31 yet?  I haven't kept up with it
<databubble> HD-PVR support is in the stock 2.6.31 kernel.  I'm just running the stock karmic 2.6.31-6 kernel, and have used the in-built HD-PVR support since 2.6.31-2.
<superm1> awesome!
<superm1> that's a lot less work on our part then to go track that driver down
<databubble> Yup.  I also run through PulseAudio....which has had it's ups and downs in karmic so far, but at the moment is working with trunk very nicely.
<superm1> interesting.  has support actually landed to use pulseaudio and not just disable it when it's found then?
<databubble> I'm using ALSA->PulseAudio with HDMI audio output (not passthrough).  I've applied the PulseAudio patch...but the moment I skip/ffw, I lose audio with it.  ALSA is more stable.
<superm1> seems kinda silly to use HDMI audio output if you aren't doing pass thru tho doesnt it?
<databubble> Not quite....by passing through pulse I can re-direct audio to analogue speakers, or bluetooth headphones,
<superm1> assuming you aren't going to FF/Skip/RW :)
<superm1> hows the latency against myth though? does the a/v stay in sync enough?
<databubble> I've had no problem with out-of-sync audio..... but all my recordings are from the HD-PVR.  This is my first myth system, and my cable provider encrypts everything....  so HD-PVR is the only way to go.
<databubble> Update...fixed my Windows.  I inserted the USB stick I made to get the grub menu, booted windows, used regedit to remove security policy requiring admin password for recovery concsole, rebooted with XP CD, entered recovery console, and ran  "fixmbr" and voila....my laptop is saved. Thanks!
<databubble> Now...just need to figure out out to get the grub mbr onto the USB stick, so I can boot mythbuntu!
<databubble> re: pulse.... I should say that I've been playing with trunk and pulse for about 3 months now....  just in the last couple of weeks under karmic I'd say it's working well enough for me to try putting a system into production with my wife.
<superm1> oh that's even easier for a solution
<superm1> databubble, so what i'd recommend you do is just reinstall onto the usb stick in that case
<superm1> and at the last step, make sure you pick the right device to install grub 2
<databubble> In the interestes of bug-squashing, I'll give it a try....  since I know how to recover if it touches my laptop drive again.
<superm1> make sure to try'n grab those logs before you wipe the stick too
<databubble> Log files are attached to the bug now....  just going to try and re-install the stick and see if I can find that advanced option for grub.
<superm1> it's on the summary page
<superm1> thanks
<databubble> Aha!  Found the option to specify where to put the boot loader.   Formatting the stick now.  Thanks for your help.
<superm1> yup np
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-18
<MythbuntuGuest79> How can I check it my capture card is working ? I have an Asus PVR416 I can see video and I know that my audio works cause I can play DVD's mp3's etc but TV there is nothing
<MythbuntuGuest37> seems like latest build broke vdpau live tv
<MythbuntuGuest37> was working fine with the previous
<MythbuntuGuest37> either a settings page or some blocky broken textures like old stuff in video card ram
<MythbuntuGuest37> just vdpau
<MythbuntuGuest37> same as here http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/392395
<MythbuntuGuest37> recorded stuff plays fine with vdpau, just livetv exhibits this
<MythbuntuGuest37> 0.21.0+trunk21261-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3
<MythbuntuGuest37> shame, last build finally fixed livetv hdpvr for me
<MythbuntuGuest37> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest37> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<MythbuntuGuest37> !bug
<ryan__> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ryan__> Trying to install latest trunk build.  Not sure where I'm going wrong.  I install a fresh copy of mythbuntu 9.04 32-bit.   remove all myth* packages, do update/upgrade and then sudo apt-get install mythtv
<ryan__> mythfrontend begins to load, I'm seeing Err - udevinfo failed to start and various theme errors
<ryan__> oh yeah, install mythbuntu-repos package after removing myth packages
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest37, well does that workaround work at least maybe?
<orificium> I have mythbuntu 9.04 installed, installed mythbuntu repos package, set to -trunk PPA testing and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, rebooted, now what?
<tgm4883> orificium, uh, now your done?
<orificium> hm
<orificium> but it hasn't updated any of the mythtv packages
<orificium> there are still uprades available.
<orificium> sudo apt-get upgrade says "the following packages have been kept back"
<orificium> and lists the mythtv packages
<orificium> dist-upgrade ays mythcontrol will be removed, and qt4 packages ill be added, mthtv will be updated
<orificium> but either option leads to the mythbackend not starting any more
<orificium> the same issue described here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7011972&postcount=56
<superm1> it's normal that mythcontrols is removed
<superm1> and qt4 is added
<superm1> just try removing mytharchive before you get started if you are hitting that
<orificium> superm1: mytharchive and mytharchive-data are part of what its upgrading.  Are you saying I shold remove those immediately after its done upgrading the rest of the packages?
<orificium> I also see it upgrading the older themes I suppose that is normal?
<superm1> orificium, you might want to remove it to do the upgrade and add it back in
<superm1> after your done with the upgrade
<superm1> upgrading themes is normal
<orificium> what else will I need to do as part of the upgrade?
<orificium> besides running apt-get dist-upgrade now
<superm1> that should be it
<superm1> everything else should be pretty automatic
<superm1> surprised that mytharchive thing is still coming up though. i thought that we fixed that in packaging
<orificium> got the following error: Setting up mythtv-database (0.21.0+trunk21261-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3) ...
<orificium> Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<orificium> and: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<orificium> during sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<orificium> mythfrontend fails to load with several errors mentioning udevinfo failed to sart
<orificium> and missing themeinfo.xml
<orificium> this is the fourth time I believe I've tried this in several different orders all with the same result
<orificium> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mb215834
<orificium> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d20533dc0
<superm1> orificium, that's not actually an error if you have an existing DB
<superm1> (the first one)
<superm1> as for the second, you need to reset your theme to GANT
<superm1> it's because the mythbuntu 8.04-9.04 theme doesn't work with trunk
<orificium> superm1: how do reset it to GANT?
<orificium> "mythfrontend -r" did the trick
<superm1> orificium, as for those udevinfo errors, i just submitted a patch upstream for that
<superm1> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6866
<orificium> what do that mean?
<orificium> *does
<superm1> if upstream accepts my patch, next week's build shouldn't have any problems in the log about udevinfo
<superm1> it's going to possibly stop DVD detection from working until it's fixed
<sebrock> I have a headless backend and need to run mythtv-setup on that, I installed a vncserver but all I get when connecting is an empty window and mouse. Cant even start a terminal. What o I need?
<Essobi_> morning.
<sebrock> nevermind fixed it
<sebrock> is mythweather broken again?
<superm1> in which release?
<sebrock> just taken from repo
<superm1> i understand that.  what release
<superm1> 9.04/9.10
<superm1> upstream 0.21/trunk
<sebrock> err, this is a backend clean install om Jaunty. So obviously some manual work needs to be done
<sebrock> stable
<sebrock> 9.04
<superm1> i wasn't aware it was broke at all for jaunty
<superm1> run from a terminal and take a look at output
<sebrock> well, it is the satellite image that I don't get
<sebrock> and the current condition image is just "unknown"... taken from BBC
<sebrock> ok, what is the input to bbc script?
<superm1> i'm not sure off hand.  that's why i was hoping running from a terminal would give hints whats up :)
<sebrock> I will run it from terminal... just dont know the ins ans outs of the script
<sebrock> I guess it takes location etc as input
<sebrock> looks like I should be having a variable that is opt_u and locid
<sebrock> no clue
<sebrock> it can't fetch the europe satellite image
<sebrock> superm1, u there?
<sebrock> I found this /data/cache/EuropeSatellite-0 was not found on this server.
<sebrock> however the image IS there and is owned by www-data
<sebrock> dunno why it says it is not there
<sebrock> infact even /data is not accessable
<sebrock> which is very strange as it finds the channel icons in the same dir
<noii> playing back dvd ISOs via mythvideo has, the last couple of times i've tried to use it, been really glitchy video
<superm1> hopefully that's better with trunk (0.22)
<rhpot1991> noii bad rips?
<rhpot1991> I play mine just fine
<rhpot1991> I had some bandwidth issues while using the internal player on a 2nd fronend though, switched to xine after that
<noii> rhpot1991: they've played fine in the past, this is just recently. it's the same sort of glitching i see if my reception is bad on a digital recording which is odd
<noii> i'm guessing it's a playback problem, but my front end and backend are on one machine, so not sure what's changed
<rhpot1991> noii: I've seen similiar with bad dvds or very old ones that I was unable to make good rips of
<noii> my ethernet connection isn't working at the moment too, so i wonder if there's something more general going wrong
<noii> rhpot1991: yeah, but these same rips have played fine in the past
<noii> it's literally every iso i try and play
<rhpot1991> noii: ah ok, check your logs and see if there are any hints in there
<noii> which log should i be looking at?
<rhpot1991> I'd watch resources as its playing as well
<noii> i'm a little new to debugging this sort of thing, how can i monitor resources?
<noii> brb
<UnderSampled> Hello. I need help setting up a tuner card.
<rhpot1991> if you are using the internal player then /var/log/mythtv
<rhpot1991> grrr, mythfrontend.log in there
<UnderSampled> really, I just need help. :)
<rhpot1991> noii: ssh in and run top
<UnderSampled> I have a tuner card, but when I choose "watch tv" nothing happens. obviously setting up a tuner card takes a little bit of work
<UnderSampled> but I don't know the smallest bit where to start
<rhpot1991> UnderSampled: nothing as in black screen then back to the menu?
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: yes, although the black screen only shows for a tiny fraction of a second
<rhpot1991> !blank% | UnderSampled
<Zinn> UnderSampled: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<noii> ah, ok, top, i remember that, and i was poking around in mythfrontend.log before. i'll have another look at these
<noii> thanks
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: ok, but I didn't change anything. this is from a frsh install
<rhpot1991> UnderSampled: could be you didn't setup your tuner correctly either, check the logs
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2b44e6d4
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: where is the default recording directory?
<rhpot1991> UnderSampled: /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<rhpot1991> which should be pretty good
<rhpot1991> you normally only have permission issues if you set up a different directory
<UnderSampled> how do you find what permissions a dir has?
<UnderSampled> nvm
<sebrock> Which permissions should the default recording dir have?
<sebrock> if I start mythbackend with /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend It does not work, if started with sudo mythbackend it works
<sebrock> dont understand why
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: so, do you have any idea on how to configure my tuner?
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: it is not on the list of "tuners that work without any setup", but it is a hauppage
<UnderSampled> Hello qcjn
<qcjn> hi
<qcjn> going good
<qcjn> never managed to make going my pvr-150 on ubuntu
<rhpot1991> sebrock: init script should be run as sudo
<rhpot1991> UnderSampled: look for documentation on the tuner
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: where would it be?
<rhpot1991> UnderSampled: what tuner?
<sebrock> rhpot1991, I run it with sudo
<sebrock> but only running sudo mythbackend
<sebrock> works
<sebrock> the init.d script somehow does not allow access to my recordingsdir
<sebrock> really strange
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: I am having trouble finding the model without opening the case
<rhpot1991> sebrock: make sure that mythtv owns the dir, and its set to 775
<rhpot1991> the init script will run the backend as mythtv
<sebrock> I did all that
<sebrock> does not work
<sebrock> I posted in the ubuntu general help forum, please consider answering there
<sebrock> tnx bye
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: I finnaly found it :)
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: from dmesg: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d65063497
<UnderSampled> (model name is in there)
<rhpot1991> ah hvr-1600
<rhpot1991> IIRC that should work out of the box anymore
<rhpot1991> hit up google, check wiki.mythtv.com
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> will be helpful as well
<UnderSampled> rhpot1991: thank you. you are mighty helpfull
<nsmith> I have diskless mythbuntu frontends, but when i try to reboot them, i get a squashfs error and must manually turn them off. How can I resolve this?
<UnderSampled> how important is acpi for watching videos?
<nsmith> I have diskless mythbuntu frontends, but when i try to reboot them, i get a squashfs error and must manually turn them off. How can I resolve this?
<gbutters> UnderSampled: you need to run mythsetup and setup you tuner card
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-19
<orificium> Is there a way to get a visual indicator that a video file has been marked as watched?
<orificium> Something I can adjust in any theme?
<orificium> Is there still an option to resume where you left off playing on videos?  I'm not able to find the option on the -trunk
<orificium> mark them when stoppng playback
<orificium> not manually
<wombo> press space
<wombo> I think that will mark a point on the file
<orificium> yeah that's the manual way.  There used to be an option to have it mark the position when stopping playback
<wombo> ask in the #mythtv-users channel
<orificium> I'm referring to this http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-August/189504.html
<orificium> I think it may be because mythcontrols is not used in the mythbuntu repos trunk
<orificium> I found it
<orificium> hm, not sure how I missed that before.
<wombo> hey thats good
<MythbuntuGuest43> friends, new mythbuntu user, installed yesterday. when loading music, i receive the following error message "mythmusic has encountered the following error: aacdecoder: failed to open input" any suggestions to resolve this?
<sebrock> I have a strange issue. Starting mythtv-backend from init.d I get no access to my default storage group. Starting it from bash with sudo mythbackend gives me the access. I can't figure out this one.
<sebrock_> I have a strange issue. Starting mythtv-backend from init.d I get no access to my default storage group. Starting it from bash with sudo mythbackend gives me the access. I can't figure out this one.
<sebrock_> I have tries setting the dir to mythtv:mythtv and chmod -R 777... nothing.
<Essobi_> Goooood morning.
<McNever> hey guys...
<McNever> so i'm watch tv on my mythtv box 2 nights ago and boom it kicks back to my menu and if would appear i'm not able to watch live tv or play any videos that have
<McNever> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f5e1ad331
<McNever> oops... not able to watch live tv or any videos that have been recorded since then
<McNever> i assume its a tuner thing but it looks like both tuners are there and still showing up
<sebrock_> I have a strange issue. Starting mythtv-backend from init.d I get no access to my default storage group. Starting it from bash with sudo mythbackend gives me the access. I can't figure out this one.
<sebrock_> I have tried setting the dir to mythtv:mythtv and chmod -R 777... nothing.
<MythbuntuGuest67> friends, new mythbuntu user, installed yesterday.  when loading music, i receive the following error message "mythmusic has encountered the following error: aacdecoder: failed to open input"  any suggestions to resolve this?  thanx.
<sebrock_> I have a strange issue. Starting mythtv-backend from init.d I get no access to my default storage group. Starting it from bash with sudo mythbackend gives me the access. I can't figure out this one.
<sebrock_> I have tried setting the dir to mythtv:mythtv and chmod -R 777... nothing.
<sebrock> superm1, I need to talk to one of the developers. I have a question about the init.d script of the ubuntu myth dist
<sebrock> Using the startup script my myth user is blocked from the default storage group, started with "sudo mythbackend" manually this does not happen. Bug?
<superm1> sebrock, does the storage group have permissions to let the "mythtv" daemon user touch them?
<sebrock> superm1, I've tried both setting the storage group to "777" and mythtv:mythtv
<sebrock> does not work
<superm1> sebrock, well what's the log messages look like?
<sebrock> 2009-08-19 11:09:14.753 SG(Default) Error: FindNextDirMostFree: '/var/Files/500GB/recordings' does not exist!
<sebrock> 2009-08-19 11:09:14.859 TFW, Error: Opening file '/var/Files/500GB/recordings/1010_20090819110913.mpg'.
<sebrock> 			eno: Permission denied (13)
<sebrock> 2009-08-19 11:09:14.861 TVRec(2) Error: RingBuffer '/var/Files/500GB/recordings/1010_20090819110913.mpg' not open...
<sebrock> superm1, so it's something with permissions, strange though because manually starting with "sudo mythbackend", there is no issue
<sebrock> but then again, tried even setting permissions to 777
<superm1> sebrock, did you change the permissions on everything in the directory?
<superm1> or just the directory itself..
<sebrock> superm1, yes
<sebrock> recursive
<sebrock> is it any way to get more debug log from the init.d script?
<superm1> sebrock, yeah, you can change /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<superm1> there is verbosity settings there
<superm1> what about /var/Files/500GB, is that readable?
<sebrock> hold on, I will check it
<superm1> it wont be able to chdir into /var/Files/500GB/recordings if it can't get into /var/files/500GB or /var/files
<sebrock> yes, on that disk I have music and video files which works fine
<superm1> readable by the mythtv user i mean
<sebrock> it's just the LiveTV/recordings part
<superm1> you might want to try "sudo su mythtv"
<superm1> to log in as him temporarily
<superm1> and see what you can and can't do
<sebrock> I tried that to... /var/Files/500GB should be set to allow read right?
<superm1> it needs to be marked world readable and world executable
<sebrock> the whole part?
<superm1> you can't chdir unless you have x perms
<sebrock> path*
<superm1> login as that user, and try to cd /var
<sebrock> mmhhh ok hold on
<superm1> and then cd files
<superm1> etc
<sebrock> could not cd into 500GB
<sebrock> so thats it then
<sebrock> superm1, yes it works ow
<sebrock> thank you, I though it was enough with just the final part of the path
<superm1> sebrock, see if you just stuck to normal paths, that wouldn't have happened ;)
<sebrock> superm1, actually I use a symlink from the "normal" path
<sebrock> but that did not work either...
<sebrock> someone told me symlinks are not supported...
<sebrock> btw, is this line produced by the above issue: 2009-08-19 11:08:17.371 AutoExpire: ERROR: Filesystem Info cache is empty, unable to calculate necessary parameters.
<superm1> i'd expect so
<sebrock> right, I had a system disk crash and had to restore DB so I have had some initial problems
<sebrock> I also got some new strange issues wiith mythweb
<sebrock> it's weather, three days works fine. Current works except image is always "Unknown" and satellite does ot work at all.
<sebrock> Satellite works on frontend, just not server
<sebrock> superm1, get this in apache2 log: [Wed Aug 19 19:51:37 2009] [error] [client 192.168.0.116] File does not exist: /var/www/data, referer: http://192.168.0.3/mythweb/weather
<superm1> might be a mythweb configuration problem
<sebrock> no this is it... If I try to open one of the images that does not show, for example thr satellite I get: The requested URL /data/cache/EuropeSatellite-0 was not found on this server.
<sebrock> so Images are dowloade
<sebrock> mythweb can't access http://192.168.0.3/data/cache/EuropeSatellite-0 but it can access http://192.168.0.3/mythweb/data/cache/EuropeSatellite-0
<sebrock> I don't understand why its trying to access data/cache from webserver root
<superm1> i see something similar where it's getting the directories wrong for video by one directory too
<sebrock> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 2009-08-18 12:35 cache -> /var/cache/mythweb/image_cache
<sebrock> it's all right
<sebrock> oh I'm not alone then
<superm1> thats what makes me think it's probably a configuration issue
<superm1> probably just something we need added to the postinst
<superm1> or changed
<sebrock> superm1, thing is I had made it work on my previous installation. I had an 'aha'-moment when I discovered what was wrong. Now I can't remember.
<PD4VDW> Hello everybody.. I used an online manual for adding a dutch XMLTV provider.. but when i go to video sources -> add sources, my added grabber is not listed.. What's te problem? Can anybody help me out off the fire?
<sebrock> superm1, it works if apache2 is configured with a virtualhost, in that case /data/cache is infact in the root
<sebrock> ie. http://htpc/data/cache instead of 192.168.0.3/mythtv/data/cache
<sebrock> maybe register some kind of bug here?
<McNever> is there anyway to check signal strength of a channel within mythtv
<sebrock> mythtv-setup does that in channel setup
<sebrock> what card do you have? it's probably better to use external tools
<McNever> hauppauge hvr 1600
<sebrock> ivtv card then I guess?
<McNever> oops... 1800
<sebrock> do: cat /var/log/syslog | grep ivtv
<sebrock> and tell me if you get any hits
<McNever> nope
<sebrock> dmesg | grep video
<sebrock> paste the result in some pastebin and give me the adress
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/d1e9090d4
<sebrock> is it working at all?
<McNever> haha
<McNever> yeah
<sebrock> I think its an ivtv-card
<sebrock> try apt-get install ivtv-utils
<sebrock> in there you have some nice tools to check signal etc.
<sebrock> lsmod | grep ivtv show anything?
<McNever> nope
<McNever> im installing ivtv-utils now
<sebrock> funny, no ivtv driver loaded yet I found it is an ivtv-card
<sebrock> you can try it, if it does not work try to find out what driver you have for you card first
<McNever> only have 1 card...
<sebrock> I think you'll find what you need at http://linuxtv.org
<McNever> didnt load any drivers... mythbuntu detected it
<sebrock> sure it has drivers loaded if it works :P
<McNever> i mean i know drivers are running... just saying i didnt load them
<McNever> hehe
<sebrock> paste you whole 'lsmod' in pastebin
<McNever> soon as this package finishing installing... taken a min
<sebrock> you'll need the right tools for this driver. I thought it was ivtv but it seems to be something else
<sebrock> I think IVTV has support for it though
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/d584d5ff1
<sebrock> yeah you got v4l drivers
<McNever> so ivtv should work then
<sebrock> dont think so, its for the ivtv driver
<sebrock> you can remove it
<sebrock> (or check if it works first)
<sebrock> check out: v4l-conf
<sebrock> maybe that can help
<McNever> all this just to find signal strengh... ouch
<sebrock> if it works why do you need to check signal strenght?
<McNever> dig. clear qam channels are tiling
<McNever> seeing errors in the logs that look its signal related... at least thats what google tells me
<sebrock> there is something called v4l-tools
<sebrock> but not in repo
<sebrock> Google for it and you can download and check
<McNever> cool... i'll check it out... thanks man
<sebrock> otherwise I think mythtv-setup can check signal strenght in setup
<sebrock> sorry I can't help you further
<McNever> sall good
<sebrock> cool
<MythbuntuGuest94> Anyone here working Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1600
<MythbuntuGuest94> if so how is it?
<PD4VDW> Hello everybody.. I used an online manual for adding a dutch XMLTV provider.. but when i go to video sources -> add sources, my added grabber is not listed.. What's te problem? Can anybody help me out off the fire?
<superm1> sebrock, yeah so definitely a configuration bug
<superm1> can you please file the details?
<sebrock> superm1, as a bug?
<sebrock> sure thing
<sebrock> superm1, I see it is already reported #270934
<superm1> bug 270394
<Zinn> Bug 270394 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Segfault when starting MMS stream" [Medium, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/270394
<superm1> you sure?
<superm1> oh my bad
<superm1> bug 270934
<Zinn> Bug 270934 in mythbuntu "Mythweb looking in wrong directory for weather map" [Low, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/270934
<neoteny> i'm running mythbuntu 9.04.  works great except it takes a few minutes to open the program guide.  any idea what the issue might be? so far google hasn't returned anything on this issue.
<gregL_> video driver ?
<neoteny> gregL_, i don't think so.  i did find one thread but i'm not convinced this it's my issue because it was working.  i'll poke around a bit more.
<gregL_> opengl?
<gregL_> or QT
<neoteny> i have an nvidia geforce 6200 using nvidia driver 180.44 would the video configuration make just the program guide slow?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-20
<superm1> the interlacing method may
<superm1> and depending on what output method (xvmc, vdpau, xv, etc)
<MythBuntu> i'm having trouble outputting live TV or anything using a hauppage wintv 150 (the probe says it's a 350) I'm setup for ivtv mpeg2 and device en0 any suggestions?
<neoteny> superm1 i changed the playback profile to low on page 3 of the playback settings and that seems to have resolved the issue with no noticeable change in picture quality
<foxbuntu> MythBuntu, post your logs using Mytbuntu Log Grabber to provide additional details
<foxbuntu> MythBuntu, you will need to provide the link here
<madLyfe> is there a way to disable all of the mythbuntu startups from command line?
<superm1> what do you mean startups?
<superm1> anything that can be done in MCC can be done command line
<superm1> ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop starts mythfrontend
<superm1> /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf does autologin
<madLyfe> superm1: well when you start up it goes to that custom login screen.. how do i disable that?
<superm1> madLyfe, you mean the gdm screen?  For 9.04 and earlier, modify /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<madLyfe> command line.. something is wrong graphically there and i want to disable that to see if that fixes it so i can login graphically
<madLyfe> i have to do it through the command line in recovery mode
<superm1> for 9.10 and later the file is /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<madLyfe> im using 9.04
<superm1> so when you say disable, do you mean turn off gdm (and the X server startup), or automatic login?
<madLyfe> i just want to get back to the stock ubuntu login screen
<madLyfe> cuz something is happening there that makes the screen go crazy and i cant login or anything..
<madLyfe> so as root in recovery mode command line, what would i need to do?
<madLyfe> so i can login and get to the desktop
<MythbuntuGuest82> Anyone here use Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1600 and how does it work for you if you do?
<Essobi_> WEEE!
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: supposed to work pretty well, I don't have one though
<rhpot1991> if you want HD support I'd recommend a HDHR
<MythbuntuGuest82> thanks I will check out the HDHR
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: yes, I use a HDHR
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: talk in here so others can chime in if they want
<MythbuntuGuest82> sorry about that
<rhpot1991> quality is good, I pull 1080i video from my cable (pretty much just locals)
<rhpot1991> not sure what you mean about "how do you have it set up", its an ethernet device, so you just plug it into your network
<MythbuntuGuest82> Do you have a cable box connected?
<rhpot1991> ummm, yes but not to the HDHR
<rhpot1991> HDHR only does clear QAM, thats how all HD tunners are
<rhpot1991> so you can get your locals over them normally, and a bunch of junk like the music channels
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
<rhpot1991> you can look up your lineup there
<rhpot1991> if you wanted to capture HD from your cable box then you'd have to look at something like the hauppauge 1212 (hd-pvr) or firewire
<rhpot1991> !firewire
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: gotta run to lunch soon, if you have any questions ask away, maybe someone else will answer them, if not I'll chime in when I get back
<MythbuntuGuest82> <rhpot1991> thank you.....when you get back please let me know if you ever use hauppauge 1212 (hd-pvr)
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: nope, not yet
<rhpot1991> thinking I might get one in the next month or two
<MythbuntuGuest82> I just watched a review with it and it seems to be very good
<MythbuntuGuest82> do you know if it is supported in mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest82: currently, not really.  It needs mythtv trunk.
<rhpot1991> but, come karmic .22 should be there, so it should work well then
<superm1> and it needs a kernel module which comes with 2.6.31
<superm1> which is also in karmic
<TrD> Hello all, I can't remember what version of mythbuntu (8.04, .10 etc.) this media center has, and I can't figure out were to look to find out
<TrD> its possible its even 7
<TrD> nm, just looked at the release dates. that's not likley at all. its 8.04 or 8.10, but I have no idea how to tell
<rhpot1991> TrD: if you look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rhpot1991>  the version will be in there
<gbutters> TrD: cat /etc/lsb-release
<rhpot1991> or what gbutters says
<MythbuntuGuest03> Hi how is everyone doing?
<TrD> great, thanks. it is 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest03> I have a question, if I set up a Mythbuntu backend server can I watch Live TV from another computer on my network? If so does this computer need to have the front end software installed?  Thanks
<TrD> im going to be upgrading later then. Since im at 8.04, can I just stick in a 9.04 cd, or is it recommened that I go 8.04 =>8.10 => 9.04?
<gbutters> TrD: you can just use the update manager
<TrD> I tried those directions, it seems it only works for 8.10 to 9.04 unless I missed something
<TrD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=um2.jpg
<TrD> I don't have that 'upgrade' button
<gbutters> you should fine going that way. Ialways upgrade using update manager
<TrD> I would preffer that, but I don't see the upgrade button on this
<gbutters> click on check and it should show up
<TrD> I did
<TrD> from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TrD> "You can only directly upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 from Ubuntu 8.10 "
<gbutters> have applied all of the updates available
<TrD> yes I have
<TrD> Its my dads, stability was more importaint so I left it all the old version once it was working. but now I need the kernel to be 2.6.27 for better tuner card support
<MythbuntuGuest03> I believe that you have to change the settings under software sources to upgrade from LAN
<TrD> ill check
<gbutters> Software sources Updates tab Release upgrade needs to be set to Normal releases
<TrD> there wasn't anything like that, but it got me looking I nthe right place. there was a "show new dist releases" drop down
<TrD> gbutters: aye, I just did that. I can see the upgrade button now
<TrD> thanks all
<gbutters> np
<MythbuntuGuest03> how bout my question now
<gbutters> Works best with the frontend software installed but if you have access to the files you can play them in most media players
<TrD> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Hybrid
<MythbuntuGuest03> How bout this scenario, My mom has a web book with winxp if the samba shares were properly set up would she be able to watch live tv on this device
<TrD> linuxmce you can have a core, were all the media is kept, and then extenders for each tv
<TrD> oh nm. your talking about something else
<TrD> you want to route live tv over the network?
<MythbuntuGuest03> yes
<TrD> from the computer with the tuner to one without
<MythbuntuGuest03> yes
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest03: in order to watch live tv you will need a frontend on whatever you want to watch it on
<rhpot1991> you can try this on windows: http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<rhpot1991> if you browse the forums, he did a release that does livetv
<rhpot1991> IIRC we still package it on the mythbuntu cd as well, but that one I believe does not do livet
<rhpot1991> v
<superm1> not for 9.04 and later it's not packaged (since canonical builds those)
<rhpot1991> superm1: thanks, wasn't sure anymore
<neoteny> got one more issue: when i'm watching tv for a long time, it will lock up tight.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-21
<beatbreaker> Ok, so i'm having some problems with networking on my MythBuntu frontend, netowrking will not work up until i get onto the desktop, and i know the service starts way before that
<MythbuntuGuest63> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest63> hello just had a question about setting up mythbuntu, I've been having a problem with the mythtv setup, which just opens solid grey boxes or just the outline of the box with no text or visible buttons so I can only exit the setup by pressing randomly.  I updated everything that came up under update manager and installed msttcorefonts as well.  I still can't figure out why the setup isnt displaying 
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest63, are you using an ati driver?
<MythbuntuGuest63> i installed using the open source driver but my video card is ati
<MythbuntuGuest63> i first tried installing with the 'amd driver' option but when mythbuntu started up it wasnt displaying properly and i couldnt do anything with the system so i reinstalled using the open source driver
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest63, there is a bug with the open source driver
<superm1> bug 381648 i think
<Zinn> Bug 381648 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "Karmic: Adding system-monitor applet to panel fails to work properly" [Low, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/381648
<superm1> no..
<superm1> bug 341898
<superm1> there is a workaround posted in the bug
<Zinn> Bug 341898 in mythtv "(Needs mesa 529d1d72) MythTV Frontend does not work with RADEON DRI" [Unknown, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<MythbuntuGuest63> oh i see
<MythbuntuGuest63> thanks ill have a read
<superm1> look near the bottom because the old PPA workaround isn't applicable
<MythbuntuGuest63> ok thanks, wow i guess linux + nvidia really is a lot better
<superm1> well at some point this bug will be sorted out and -ati won't be half bad
<superm1> but nvidia does provide hardware acceleration that ati doesn't
<MythbuntuGuest63> hm which ill probably need given my system specs
<MythbuntuGuest63> sorry one other question (quite new to linux), if im adding lines to .sh files, what command am i supposed to use in the command prompt?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest63, i'd open up the editor, "mousepad" on mythbuntu
<superm1> gksudo mousepad FILE
<superm1> it's a shame you're new and getting a soiled experience because of this bug though :(
<MythbuntuGuest63> haha yes it is a bit discouraging, especially for a beginner to troubleshoot
<Shadow__X> who was looking for a dell mini 9
<Shadow__X> oops wrong room
<madLyfe> what are the couple lines of code i have to edit into a file to get myth tv to work cuz i have an ati video card?
<wombo> http://images.google.com.au/images?q=ugly%20lady&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<wombo> < There is some motivation for you
<orificium> Can MythWeb be used on the latest trunk from the weekly builds?
<superm1> should be
<orificium> I'm getting an error saying it can't access the data directory.  I wanted to make sure it was fixable before I dove in deeper.
<superm1> there is a bug with that actually that is fixed with next week's builds
<superm1> and will  be fixed in karmic
<superm1> that directory just needs to be owned by www-data
<orificium> which directory is it referring to?
<orificium> something I can chmod on I assume?
<superm1> chown rather than chmod i think
<superm1> look at the last commit to lp:~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-0.22 i think for bzr
<superm1> and you can see how it gets fixed
<orificium> Do I have to fix those links? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-trunk-022/revision/97
<orificium> I see the chgrp www-data  on /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/data
<orificium> and chmod 775
<orificium> Ultimately I'd like to try out that MythTV for the iPhone web app
<superm1> you don't have to fix the links too, that was just a side effect of the way it was done
<superm1> just chgrp and chmod
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-22
<Cyber-Dogg> howdy
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<DougSouth> hmm, CC seems to have hung setting up mythweb authentication :(
<DougSouth> would it be safe to kill it?
<rvv561> :-D
<rowinggolfer> I've just tried the mythbuntu 9.10 aplha4 live cd
<rowinggolfer> it looks lovely.
<rowinggolfer> however....
<rowinggolfer> using it as a livecd to connect to my exisitng mythtv-backend
<rowinggolfer> I get an odd probelm.
<rowinggolfer> It connects, and I can watch live tv, and change channels,
<rowinggolfer> I can also see my recordings.
<rowinggolfer> However, on trying to watch a recording I get a "file not found error"
<rowinggolfer> what steps can I take to help diagnose this
<rowinggolfer> BTW - the wee "preview" videos ARE watchable.
<rowinggolfer> is this to do with the live user not being in a correct group??
<rowinggolfer> or a known issue?
<wombo> probably because they are different revisions, if your existing mythtv-backend is not also running alpha4
<rowinggolfer> ok. that sounds reasonable.
<rowinggolfer> the backend is actually intrepid.
<wombo> yeah that would be it
<rowinggolfer> ok. I'll update the backend, and try again.
<rowinggolfer> thanks for the suggestion.
<wombo> there have been substantial changes with regards to storage groups between the revisions
<rowinggolfer> do you think a jaunty backend will work with karmic livecd?
<rowinggolfer> obviously I will know that by lunchtime today...
<wombo> nope
<rowinggolfer> ok. that makes sense actually.
<rowinggolfer> my jaunty front-ends connect to it ok.
<rowinggolfer> so the change is VERY recent?
<wombo> yeah I think within the last few weeks
<wombo> Its also a general rule of thumb that they all should be the same revision
<wombo> I think there was also a mythprotocol version bump as well
<rowinggolfer> incidentally, the live cd was running REALLY quickly
<rowinggolfer> this is quite an old machine.
<wombo> hey thats good to hear
<wombo> I am still running 9.04 but with trunk
<wombo> When I get back from a work trip I intend to upgrade everything to 9.10
<wombo> and also setup a new frontend
<rowinggolfer> 9.10 feels really stable for an alpha.
<rowinggolfer> I am about to try the 64 bit version on this lappy
<wombo> yeah I will move to 64 this time a well
<wombo> I probably should be doing my desktop as well, it is 32bit from back in 7.10.
<wombo> just dist-upgrading all the time
<rowinggolfer> yeah.. time for a clean install.
<rowinggolfer> actually, that's what I'll do with my mthtv-server.
<rowinggolfer> I'll make it dual boot 9.10 and 8.10
<rowinggolfer> it'll end in tears....
<wombo> why leave 8.10?
<rowinggolfer> because I am rash
<rowinggolfer> I like to beta test
<rowinggolfer> thanks wombo.
<Unicron2> hi all
<Unicron2> having problem with mythbuntu
<Unicron2> unable to play dvd
<Unicron2> looking on forums but I thought with mythbuntu this may just work out of the box
<Unicron2> any ideas?
<Unicron2> anything?
<wombo> in MCC did you install the extra codecs?
<wombo> Basically open Mythbuntu Control Center
<wombo> Then there will be a button and some check boxes to add the other codecs, needed for DVD playback
<dodddummy> oh boy.  i canceled cable and now mythbuntu locks up while playing recorded shows.
<neoteny> errr, ubuntu still doesn't play nice with pulse audio?
<neoteny> fresh install, added to the pulse groups, and playback crashes when exiting from the playback.
<neoteny> remove pulse audio and BOOM! no more freezes.  i suppose there must be a better way by now than remove pulseaudio, right?
<gregL_> neoteny, From all the chatter i have seen it's best to disable pulse audio..It introduces a sync problem.. You can compile mythtv with pulse,but when you run Myth it disables it anyway..
<orificium_> Is "Scan for Changes" in MythVideo broken?
<orificium_> Actually the only way I see changes is when I exit and open the frontend
<orificium_> well, for new files to appear
<SegaAges> hey dudes, i am hoping you guys can help me, i just installed mythbuntu version 9.04 and it will not detect(probe) for my video card, I have a Asus MyCinema-PS3-110.  I have the drivers on a disk, but have no clue how to make mythtv probe and find the drivers or have anything recognize my tv tuner card
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-23
<tritium> superm1: working on the request for hdhomerun-config-gui, but could use some assistance, if you have a chance
<superm1> tritium, what's up?
<tritium> superm1: it's a complicated mess
<foxbuntu> tritium, the package? the license? where does the mess exist?
<tritium> superm1: in short, hdhomerun_config_gui won't build without the source for libhdhomerun located at ../libhdhomerun (and not renamed to meet the debian/ubuntu packaging convention), for one.
<tritium> Not sure how to setup a build dependency in such a way.
<foxbuntu> tritium, is the package named hdhomerun_config_gui or hdhomerun-config-gui ?
<foxbuntu> same goes for the scripts in the package
<tritium> Then, it's the Makefile in the gui source that tries to install /usr/lib/libhdhomerun.so from the hdhomerun-config source.  I've never seen cross-installs like that before.
<superm1> tritium, patch the makefile then
<tritium> foxbuntu: package doesn't exist yet.  Upstream tarball is called hdhomerun_config_gui_20090806.tgz
<foxbuntu> tritium, ah gotcha
<tritium> http://download.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/hdhomerun_config_gui_20090806.tgz, if you care to peruse the source yourself.
<foxbuntu> ah
<tritium> superm1: even if I patch the Makefile, how do I setup a build dependency for the gui package to have the hdhomerun-config source unpacked to ../libhdhomerun?
<superm1> tritium, i highly doubt it actually requires the hdhomerun-config source
<superm1> it's probably dynamic linking
<tritium> You're probably right.  Also, there's an install target in the gui Makefile to install the library from the non-gui source.  Weird...
<superm1> yeah, so just clean the Makefile up with a patch and should be golden
<tritium> superm1: I have an updated hdhomerun-config package in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mrimbert/+archive/ppa.  I have it installing /usr/lib/libhdhomerun.so, and it's probably violating some SONAME rules.  Also, I probably need to have ldconfig called, or something.
<tritium> I'll keep working on the gui.
<tritium> Got to go.  Be back later.
<tritium> Thanks for the guidance.
<ccb0x45> hey
<ccb0x45> I installed a new graphics card
<ccb0x45> for mythbuntu, and now its all messed up... I cant seem to install the nividia drivers
<ccb0x45> I m getting errors when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<ccb0x45> says error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nividia-180-kernel-source
<ccb0x45> hey anyone here?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> !ask | ccb0x45
<Zinn> ccb0x45: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<ccb0x45> well... my mythbuntu system is pretty messed up
<ccb0x45> just from trying to install the nvidia drivers
<ccb0x45> installing nvidia-glx seems to remove all xorg files
<Technophil> Can anyone suggest why I cannot get frontends to connect to a BE, when the FE on the BE works fine, and the FE boxes can ping the BE, even when the failure to connect to the database message says the ping fails.  (!)
<Technophil> All are on the same subnet.  IP addresses are assigned by the firewall to spcified MAC addresses and there is no other known IP issue on the network.
<Technophil> Ports 3306 and 6543 and " " have been tried.
<Technophil> The password was reset as it was lost, however it works fine on the FE/BE box.
<tgm4883> Technophil, is the MythTV service (or is it the mysql service) active in MCC?
<Technophil> tgm4883:  All five services say "Enable"  As I can also SSH to the box I understand that to mean they are enabled.
<Technophil> I might try disabling and re-enabling it.
<Technophil> No help.
<Technophil> Actually did you mean on the BE or FE, it was the BE I checked.
<Technophil> The FE's are set up just as FE's
<Technophil> Actually that is part of the problem, changing the FE to a FE/BE and configuring the FE to the real BE fixes it!
<Technophil> At least it logs in and shows the recordings now.
<Technophil> Is that a known bug?
<Technophil> There are two functioning backends on the network, perhaps there is some confusion between them?
<sebrock> why is not nuvexport included in ubuntu mythtvbackend?
<MythbuntuGuest38> hi body
<MythbuntuGuest38> I have a install problem, after complete installation and reboot, in grub menu none of the links work. why?
<sebrock> do you dual-boot?
<MythbuntuGuest38> yes.
<sebrock> so probably you try to boot from the wrong partition
<sebrock> does XP boot?
<sebrock> or Vista or whatever
<sebrock> check the line in grub, you can edit it on-the-fly. I cant say which partition its on but you'll find plenty of answers on this if you google
<MythbuntuGuest38> you mean grub reconfigure boot items wrongly?
<Guest62737> hi, how can I look what version of mythtv is installed at the moment, using ssh?
<Guest92270> hi, I use this pc as a backend and enabled trunk to  get s2api support, how can I find out what version of trunk is currently installed?
<mindoms> Guest92270: try mythbackend --version
<Guest92270> thx that worked
<Guest92270> it says: Library API      : 0.22.20090424-2   when this solves my problem: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/21433 does this mean I have to wait for trunk version 21433?
<dodddummy> removing pulseaudio helped in that it doesn't lock up everytime a recording ends.  but i still get random lockups watching recordings.
<Guest92270> on which days does the  trunk weekly repository get updated?
<Daviey> Guest92270: I push it ~3am UTC Fridya morning.
<Guest92270> Daviey thanks for the info, this means I have to wait till friday, to get dvb-s2 scanning, right?
<Daviey> err.. I thought that was already in trunk builds
<Daviey> Guest92270: to be fair, this weeks trunk build failed to build.
<Daviey> scrub that.
<Daviey> the weekly -fixes failed to build
<sebrock> Hey, I need some help in compiling ffmpeg with all I need to encode xvid, divx and mp3
<sebrock> no instructions for jaunty anywhere
<sebrock> solved it
<Guest92270> Daviey is it a lot of work to put this together?
<Guest53370> Daviey is it possible to install the newest version of trunk, that is not yet in the weekly builds and use the repo again, after some weeks?
<Daviey> Guest53370: sure, you can create your own packages
<Daviey> which is cleaner than installing from source
<Yaroze> how can i get mythtv to generate thumbnails for all my movies?
<Guest53370> Daviey great! is it difficult? Do you know a howto?
<Daviey> Guest53370: There isn't a how-to, perhaps we should add one.
<Daviey> Guest53370: The whole build process scripts are stored in bzr on launchpad.
<dodddummy> these lockups are starting to tee the wife off!
<Technophil> dodddummy: You'll be in trouble then!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-23
<dewman> who is familier with mythburn? got a weird error at the end of the .iso creation. It creates the .iso ok but throws a permissions error....http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/KtuTB0UP
<dewman> nm, just found that I am on the owner on that dir and not myth... ;)
<dewman> that could be why.... =)
<fluvvell> I need some help with the nbd-server part of mythbuntu-diskless, my nbd-server port is not showing as open.
<fluvvell> how can I fix whats wrong with it?
<fluvvell> Anybody thats not asleep that is. Wrong side of the world and all that. :-(
<fluvvell> how do I restart nbd, via inetd ? restart inetd does not seem to do it
<henkpoley> MythWelcome nowadays directly starts mythfrontend. It used to wait on recording startups. Is it possible to reenable the old behaviour?
<henkpoley> Shouldn't ask these questions just before leaving :-P
<Azelphur> tgm4883: finally fixed my transparent mythtv problem \o/
<Azelphur> should it ever come up again, the answer is XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" mythfrontend
<matt1982> hmm are ATI cards still bad choice for linux?
<matt1982> I have an old box and just use it for mainly web dev so never needed to worry about gfx card etc it is however an ATI pci-e card
<dewman> matt1982, I am using one right now on this box that I am on, it works....But I dont use it to play games. I also dont use the ATI drivers for it either.
<matt1982> ahh cool just wanted to make sure it was upto the job heh.
<matt1982> only really need it for DVD and freeview DVB-T etc
<dewman> ahh, well I cant answer that. I dont watch dvd's on this thing...Surf, email, ssh thats about it...
<matt1982> ahh right sorry I thought it was just a mythbuntu channel heh
<dewman> matt1982, I am using mythbuntu.....=) Now that I think about it, I do have the frontend software on here...... And it does work.... Guess I should have mentioned that. =)
<matt1982> hehe sorry my bad i forgot that there was backend too
<rhpot1991> matt1982: nvidia works better if you want to offload your HD playback to the gpu
<matt1982> stupid mee
<rhpot1991> ati might do for you, but you are prob gonna need a beefy cpu then
<matt1982> rhpot1991, what version nvidia was it? 8XXX that had HD decode. Although tbh I have no HD content heh
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | matt1982
<Zinn> matt1982: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<matt1982> cool thanks
<rhpot1991> matt1982: for dvds and SD content you may be ok then
<matt1982> cool thanks
<rhpot1991> matt1982: easiest way is to try
<matt1982> is it a pain to swap cards? Ie if it is rubbish i can get a new card for like £30 this weekend
<rhpot1991> shouldn't be
<matt1982> i suppose i can reinstall
<rhpot1991> just know that there are different pcie slots
<matt1982> if i test first I won;'t lose much
<rhpot1991> shoulnd't need to reinstall either
<rhpot1991> just change from the ati to the nvidia drivers
<rhpot1991> restricted driver manager should handle everything for you
<matt1982> ahh cool thanks
<matt1982> is mythbuntu optimised boot eg no drivers/services are loaded that aren't required etc
<matt1982> just wondered I see they use a lighter weight window management which is great
<rhpot1991> yep xfce
<rhpot1991> and it should only load what your system needs (I think)
<matt1982> coolio!
<matt1982> can't wait to install tonight
<rhpot1991> matt1982: if you are already running ubuntu you can install the mythtv packages on top of that to mess around with things at first
<matt1982> it's a suse box i have so just going to scrub it as i dont really use it for much gonna test it out etc
<matt1982> just out of interest has anyone got bluray to work with mythbuntu etc I noticed that the price of drives has dropped considerably
<rhpot1991> matt1982: I play BR rips on mine
<rhpot1991> no easy way to play back directly from the disc currently though
<matt1982> :(
<rhpot1991> matt1982: google for makemkv
<matt1982> pity I would of even paid for the codec if that helped as it looks great so far
<rhpot1991> 1080p mkv files do fine for me
<matt1982> ahh cool
<rhpot1991> I use nvidia to playback though so I can play those all over without worrying about cpu usage
<rhpot1991> even on my ion box
<rhpot1991> !frontend
<Zinn> Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<matt1982> ahh cool will check them out thanks
<dmfrey> Good morning all...I have a question.  I have a master backend and a secondary backend.  Is it possible to reverse the roles of these two boxes?
<matt1982> Zinn, they look really nice pity they don't appear in EU or UK
<Zinn> Hi matt1982, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<matt1982> oops I meant rhpot1991
<dmfrey> I assume i chould change the configuration around so the secondary backend looks to itself and master backend now looks to the secondary backend, but would still have to move the data from the database, correct?
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: got a test box to try it on?
<rhpot1991> I'd make that a 2ndary backend, then dump your db and import it over there
<rhpot1991> you might have to mess with the hosts in the db itself
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: that is what i was thinking of doing...but no, don't have a spare machine lying around
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: well make the 2ndary into a master before you disable your current master then
<rhpot1991> make sure it works on its own, etc
<dmfrey> right, that's what I would do
<rhpot1991> it should be as simple as switching the rolls in MCC, and then importing your db and tweaking where the hosts are in there
<dmfrey> that's what i am hoping :)
<rhpot1991> I think the tuners queue off of those host entries
<rhpot1991> if not you can try to tweak those or just drop and re-add
<dmfrey> that shouldn't change at all...the tuners are staying where they are
<rhpot1991> recordings should check any storage group
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: ya I'm thinking it might say hey master backend has the HD-PVR and tries that on the wrong box.  I'm pretty sure those all key off of the hosts though.
<dmfrey> it will be worth a shot...and hopefully easily recoverable if it doesn't just switch
<rhpot1991> ya should be able to just nuke the db and reconfigure mythtv to point back at your master then
<stefano> hi everyone! I've just installed 10-04 on a virtal machine and I would reach media on my host PC using Vista
<stefano> can anone help me? where can I start?
<stefano> I've tried wiki but I haven't found anything about it
<stefano> the two machines can ping each other
<stefano> and WMC from Vista sees Myth
<stefano> I go eating now, otherway my little bride will kill me :-) See u soon!
<rhpot1991> stefano: you need to setup a windows share with your media on it, then mount it in the VM using cifs, and then add that location to your videos storage group in mythtv-setup, then scan for changes in the videos section of mythtvfrontend
<rhpot1991> but why are you running mythbuntu in a vm?
<matt1982> hey I load mythbuntu (fresh install) and am getting an error, "(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx", (EE)No drivers available. Any ideas how to fix this do I need to install the fglrx driver or should I use the open driver?
<rhpot1991> matt1982: you should install with the restricted driver manager
<rhpot1991> which can me launched from MCC
<matt1982> ahh cool thanks, is that Myth Control Center?
<matt1982> hmm there is nothing in the "Restricted Driver Manager" rhpot1991, just an empty list :S
<matt1982> The other two options AMD and Nvidia are greyed out in the MCC
<rhpot1991> ya MCC is mythbuntu control centre
<stefano> thx very mych rhpot1991! I'll try after dinner ;-) I'm using vm because I would test it (and Virtual Box too :-) ) before having a complete install
<rhpot1991> stefano: ok, hardware can be a pain in a VM, which is why I ask
<rhpot1991> matt1982: perhaps your card isn't supported by the current drivers then, might want to google the card model + ubuntu
<stefano> by now I only would try cooperation between Myth and MS.
<stefano> I would control also a KNX system with Mythbuntu
<matt1982> okidoki will do, also quick question from a fersh install should I run the update manager?
<stefano> do u know something about it?
<matt1982> it says 139 updates etc
<rhpot1991> stefano: no idea what it is
<rhpot1991> matt1982: I would
<stefano> rhpot: i'll try something and i'll tell u :-)
<stefano> rhpot: KNX it's a home automation system. The only international standard
<matt1982> hmm seems like my ATI card is too old the x1300 has been moved to legacy driver
<rhpot1991> matt1982: you could try to install that, should be some modalias package that will make it available to the restricted driver manager as well
<beauzeaux> I have a question regarding LIRC and erratic ir blasting. I have a mce remote / ir blaster installed and LIRC setup for the mceusb module. However irsend commands don't seem to go through, unless i spam them then they sporadically go through.
<peter81> hi all, I downloaded the latest mythbuntu 10.04 lastnight and installed it on my HPG61 Laptop. The install went well, however when myth boots, I only ever get to a blank screen (there are some myth splash screens during bootup, but eventually just a blank screen). I suspect it's a video card driver issue, but my experience with linux is limited. Can anyone step me through how to solve
<peter81> this problem?
<beauzeaux> I can try and help but I'm no expert. Try ctrl + alt + f1
<beauzeaux> it should give you a cmd prompt
<peter81> hmm, ok, you mean once I'm at the blank screen?
<beauzeaux> yea
<peter81> ok, give me a min
<peter81> nothing
<peter81> no response to ctrl alt f1
<beauzeaux> hmm... is mythbuntu the only operating system installed on the machine?
<peter81> no, there's a windows os as well
<peter81> there's a bootloader that lets me select which one I want
<peter81> btw
<peter81> the recovery selection doesn't work either
<peter81> same symptoms
<beauzeaux> k thats what i wanted to know and it gets the same error...
<peter81> I would have thought that the recovery mode would load some fail safe drivers
<beauzeaux> doesn't seem to be "failsafe" when it comes to x
<beauzeaux> but i know there is some way to boot into just the command line
<peter81> heh, ok
<beauzeaux> alright reboot and when you get to the bootloader press e (or c) to get the grub command line
<peter81> can do, one moment
<peter81> ok
<peter81> I'm there
<peter81> I have a grub prompt
<beauzeaux> alright can you select the memtest boot option
<beauzeaux> or the recovery i guess
<beauzeaux> and remove the splash and quiet words
<beauzeaux> then hit b
<peter81> mmm
<peter81> oh, I know what you mean, one moment
<beauzeaux> sorry been awhile since i used grub.
<beauzeaux_> sorry bout that... had a reboot that i forgot about
<beauzeaux_> did you get any meaningful output w/o the splash
<Goldfisch> Anyone using firewire with your ubuntu/mythtv setup? I am trying to get it going, but not getting far with http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] FireWire - MythTV
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-24
<NefariousAryq> Hey folks... considering a switch to Mythbuntu.  Currently run a self-rolled Slackware + MythTV setup, but it doesnt have the "ease" to administer as I'd like (as much as I love Slackware, its really not 'right' for this project).  Anyway -- can someone give me some good pointers on the best way to move my database once I install Mythbuntu?  This DB goes back 4+ years now, and I definitely dont wanna screw this 
<bushtuckerman> Hi, I installed Mythbuntu 10.04 and it looks great, only the most fundamental aspect of having a HTPC eludes me. From where can I add video files into it? More importantly where can I add network shares from? I have been through the settings and there is nothing there that I can see that will allow this!
<peter81> hi all, I downloaded the latest mythbuntu 10.04 lastnight and installed it on my HPG61 Laptop. The install went well, however when myth boots, I only ever get to a blank screen (there are some myth splash screens during bootup, but eventually just a blank screen). I suspect it's a video card driver issue, but my experience with linux is limited. Can anyone step me through how to solve
<peter81> this problem?
<bushtuckerman> Can anyone help? I installed Mythbuntu 10.04 and it looks great, only the most fundamental aspect of having a HTPC eludes me. From where can I add video files into it? More importantly where can I add network shares from? I have been through the settings (or more to the point "Applications" because this is the only menu I have) and there is nothing there that I can see that will allow this!
<stefano> Hi everyone! I've just installed 10-04 and I would share media between Windows Media Player and 10-04. I'm using virtual machines as test before install. Where can I start?
<stefano> Hi rhpot1991!
<stefano> Perhaps I forgot something of your suggestion of yesterday...
<stefano> :-(
<stefano> Please, I haven't found much help in wiki and forum, is there any other source I can use?
<stefano> I have some customers interested in buying a solution based on Myth so I can pay for close cooperation
<stefano> Am I the only one here? :-)
<hads> No
<hunter> hello
<hunter> i need help
<hunter> please
<Shadow__X> hey guys so in the auto builds you switched the protocol version to 56 instead of 23056 on mythtv 23.1 fixes?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, no?
<Shadow__X> hmm thats weird because i am trying to use my os x frontend and i keep getting a mismatch
<tgm4883> what is the output of
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<Shadow__X> my os x frontend says the server uses network protocol version 56 but this frontend only understands 23056
<tgm4883> what is the output the above command?
<Shadow__X> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<Shadow__X> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Shadow__X> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<Shadow__X> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Shadow__X> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<Shadow__X> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<Shadow__X> ii  mythtv-backend 0.23.0++fixes2 A personal video recorder application (serve
<tgm4883> mythtv-backend 0.23.0
<tgm4883> there is your problem
<tgm4883> you aren't on 0.23.1
<Shadow__X> hmm do i have to update the auto builds package
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<Shadow__X> ok working thanks i didnt know i had to do that
<Shadow__X> also it would seem the us mirror was erroring out
<Shadow__X> so i used the ppa one
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> working on it :)
<tgm4883> unfortunatly, i'm not in control of those servers
<Shadow__X> oh ok
<Shadow__X> thanks tgm4883
<Gibby1313> cool, I think that is the issue I was having too
<Gibby1313> so i did the dpkg -l mythtv-backend, and it reports 0.23.0+fixes 25, I did the dpkg-reconfigure and there is no 23.1 option
<tgm4883> Gibby1313, dpkg -l mythbuntu-repos
<Gibby1313> 8.0
<tgm4883> Gibby1313, apt-get install mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> that should upgrade it
<tgm4883> IIRC, you need 8.2
<Gibby1313> k
<Gibby1313> have to do that on all my frontends then too huh?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> an apt-get upgrade would bring that down too
<tgm4883> but apt-get install mythbuntu-repos is faster cause it only does that package
<Gibby1313> ok
<Gibby1313> so then i do the dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos and select 23.1 then i do apt-get install mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> Gibby1313, yea, although i'd just do the apt-get upgrade after that instead of mythtv-backend
<Gibby1313> errr, it was to do a kernel upgrade too... errrrr
<Gibby1313> I am now having issue failed to fetch 404 errors with apt-get update
<Gibby1313> Does anyone know if mythzoneminder got fixed?
<Gibby1313> is http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.23.1/ubuntu...... down?
<rhpot1991> Daviey: tgm4883 ^
<Daviey> no, something is wrong and i need to investigate
<Daviey> :(
<Gibby1313> who hosts its?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> Gibby1313, use the PPA
<rhpot1991> ya PPA works fine
<tgm4883> Daviey, if you can find jya, I think his is broken too
<tgm4883> same way
<rhpot1991> Gibby1313: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<rhpot1991> and then choose PPA instead
<Gibby1313> k
<Gibby1313> thanks guys
<Gibby1313> wish I had a way to contribute
 * Daviey runs US and UK (same server)
<Daviey> FR is run by jya
<tgm4883> de works :)
<Daviey> superm1 runs DE??
<tgm4883> Daviey, yep
<Gibby1313> I have space on a server in FR if it is ever needed
<rhpot1991> but superm1 doesn't live in DE
<Gibby1313> I don't live in FR.... :)
<tgm4883> I live in the US, but don't have a server
<Daviey> Gibby1313: it is appreciate!  I think jya has it in hand, but if he ever goes awol - it's good to know there is someone that can take the slack!
<Daviey> appreciated*
<Gibby1313> Anyway I can help Myth, I will do
<Gibby1313> looks like us.archive.ubuntu.com is down too
<Zinn> [us.archive.ubuntu.com] Index of /
<Daviey> that is not related to us :/
<Gibby1313> I know just saying...
<superm1> Daviey, yes superm1 runs DE
<superm1> what's so crazy about that?
<superm1> or at least controls that vhost
<Daviey> at least the DE server really is in DE :)
<Gibby> I am trying to signin to http://www.mythbuntu.org with my Google Open ID, I use https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id as my open ID, it accepts my google ID, I am redirected back to mythbuntu and it tells me to fill out the form below, but there is no form....
<superm1> Gibby, is the ID that google's openid spitting out something that might already be in use?
<superm1> i thought the way it works is that it tries to generate a username from the openid and then binds that openid to the username it generated
<Gibby> nope, i even updated and it used a custom profile openid for google
<Gibby> errrr, google even shows mythbuntu has access to use my id
<Gibby> mythbuntu.org — Sign in using your Google account [ Revoke Access ]
<Gibby> That is what my google account show
<Gibby> s
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-25
<qwebirc18421> FUCK THIS SHITTY FUCKING PROGRAM FUCK MYTHBUNTU FUCK MYTHTV THEY BOTH BLOW GIANT FUCKING CHUNKS
<Zinn> qwebirc18421: Please watch your language.
<qwebirc18421> how can i completely remove this dumb program so that when i reinstall it it won't flip out and disable sound/crash firefox/etc when i open mythtv frontend
<steve3030> another one bites the dust
<dewman> I love people that have anger problems.... hehe
<Gibby> that was hilarious
<zuixro> I have a NAS setup, and I have Mythbuntu recording to it. I'm having some problems though, so I'd really like to have Mythbuntu record to it's local drive, then copy the shows to the NAS after they've been transcoded. I have a "Transcoded" storage directory setup, and I thought I could tell the transcoder to save shows there, but apparently you can't (or I'm missing something). Anyone have any ideas?
<rhpot1991> zuixro: do you actually transcode the recordings?
<zuixro> rhpot1991: Yeah it automatically does it.
<ComradeHaz`> Evening all. I want to set up a diskless mythbuntu box but I want it to be a proper boot that saves configuration on reboot and so forth. I have found the following guide [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto#Credits ] but I am having a bit of trouble following it and I am unsure whether it is going to do exactly what I want anyway. Please could some advice be directed my way?!
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] DisklessUbuntuHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mrand> Gibby: ^ any suggestions?
<Gibby> ComradeHaz, I am in a meeting with work, give me a few minutes
<ComradeHaz`> Wooah, sure. Frankly I wasn't holding up a huge amount of hope of a response tonight!
<Gibby> took me about 6 or 7 hrs lastnight and I have diskless set up and working, hardest part was getting the nfs to mount correctly and at the right time for my music
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah. I am a bit concerned this might be a bit beyond my skillset, but I have a server with a RAID-5 that it makes a lot of sense to use as a server.
<ComradeHaz`> Especially given I am cursed when it comes to HDD failures.
<ComradeHaz`> lol at the mybuntu install ejecting the cd after install at the wrong time and thus throwing a load of I/o errors and crashing :D
<superm1> ComradeHaz`, iz a casper bug that affects ubuntu proper too
<ComradeHaz`> hehe. Smooth.
<superm1> its exaggerated by some hardware, but not others
<ComradeHaz`> Certainly gave me a 'wooah?!' moment as a few pages of i/o errors scrolled passed :)
<Gibby> ComradeHaz`: Follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Gibby> That will get you everything except your DHCP, what are you using for your DHCP server?
<ComradeHaz`> Roger that, Gibby, I'll try!
<Gibby> It does save any changes between reboots
<ComradeHaz`> dhcp3 now
<ComradeHaz`> changed over from dnsmasq this very evening especially!
<Gibby> But what is doing the dhcp3? DDWRT/Untangle/Tomato ect....
<ComradeHaz`> ISC?
<ComradeHaz`> I didn't realise dhcp3 wasn't actually the server....
<ComradeHaz`> What's happening there then?
<Gibby> What gives our your DHCP address's? A router?
<ComradeHaz`> No, the same box.
<Gibby> what OS is it?
<ComradeHaz`> Debian.
<Gibby> I added this to my DHCP config, but I use untangle
<Gibby> dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,10.0.0.50
<Gibby> so we have to find the equivalent for a debain dhcp server
<Guest11348> problem with mythweb. Cant save playlist or play music from playlist. Can play individual songs. Any suggestions?
<ComradeHaz`> I see, Gibby. Well, I kind of see!
<Gibby> ComradeHaz`: this might get you close for your DHCP config http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/ch03s06.html
<Zinn> [doc.ubuntu.com] Managing DHCP
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, this is all rather complex! It's making my poor tired brain hurt!
<Gibby> it is not complex at all, i thought the same thing though
<Gibby> jamu is harder for me than diskless was
<ComradeHaz`> What doesn't help is that my GPU in my mythbuntu box is running at full speed and for some reason won't slow down!
<ComradeHaz`> It' starting to drive me mad!
<Gibby> nvidia card?
<ComradeHaz`> It's an nvidia, but apparently (according to nvclock) it doesn't support fan speed adjustments! :O
<Gibby> use the binary from nvidia
<ComradeHaz`> Which one?
<ComradeHaz`> Just trying to figure out what the installer has put on
<ComradeHaz`> I usually use nvidia-glx under debian
<Gibby> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Zinn> [www.nvidia.com] Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers
<Guest11348> problem with mythweb. Cant save playlist or play music from playlist. Can play individual songs. Any suggestions?
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby, I think it's already using them :S
<Gibby> what type of card?
<ComradeHaz`> GT220
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-26
<ComradeHaz`> Seems a lot of people are finding this
<ComradeHaz`> Not managing to find anyone that's fixed it tough :S
<Gibby> how did the noveau driver work?
<ComradeHaz`> I don't think I used it.
<ComradeHaz`> It asked me during install if I wanted to use nVidia and I said I did
<ComradeHaz`> I have just installed the latest offering from nvidia's site and it's made no difference.
<ComradeHaz`> Is nvidia-glx available for ubuntu?
 * ComradeHaz` tries
<ComradeHaz`> H,,. seems not.
<ComradeHaz`> Noise really is driving me mad.
<ComradeHaz`> There must be a way to sort this out :/
<Gibby> yes it is
<ComradeHaz`> Ah, I probably need ot enable some repo's
<ComradeHaz`> Which is it in?
<superm1> ComradeHaz`, it's called "nvidia-current"
<ComradeHaz`> Oh
<superm1> it was offered during install
<ComradeHaz`> Ah.
<superm1> and it's available after install in the hardware drivers tool
<ComradeHaz`> So I've tried that.
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah
<ComradeHaz`> that was being used.
<ComradeHaz`> So does this mean I have to put up with a very noisy card?!
<superm1> there are third party tools that might be able to download it
<superm1> i think nvclock is one of them
<superm1> or you can replace your fan if the fan is dying
<ComradeHaz`> nvclock reports it is unable to change it
<ComradeHaz`> card is brand new
<ComradeHaz`> it's just the fan is being thrashed at 100%
<superm1> is it getting poor airflow in your case?
<ComradeHaz`> No, it is controlled as other nv cards by the drivers
<ComradeHaz`> no driver loaded => 100% fan speed
<ComradeHaz`> but on this occasion even when the drivers are loaded it still sits at 100%
<superm1> is the driver telling you there are errors with the fan speed control in the Xorg log then?
<superm1> i mean how do you know it's sitting at 100% fan speed?
<ComradeHaz`> Because I can hear it!
<ComradeHaz`> One can just tell!
<ComradeHaz`> (also, a bit of googling yields others reporting the same issue
<superm1> but you can't hear a percentage, and you have no way of measuring the RPM audibly :) i'm just saying, it might yes be working hard, you can't quantify that as 100%..
<superm1> anyhow, if others are reporting it, have they found solutions at all?
<ComradeHaz`> Well, OK, I would expect it to get faster when I kill X if it's being controlled correctly.
<ComradeHaz`> It does not.
<ComradeHaz`> And no, no solutions it seems.
<Guest22772> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<zuixro> I have a NAS set up, and I have Mythbuntu recording to it. I'm having some problems though, so I'd really like to have Mythbuntu record to it's local drive, then copy the shows to the NAS after they've been transcoded. I have a "Transcoded" storage directory setup, and I thought I could tell the transcoder to save shows there, but apparently you can't (or I'm missing something).
<Gibby> ComradeHaz`: How is diskless going?
<Shadow__X> are others unable to issue shutdown now successfully on their machines
<Gibby> huh?
<Shadow__X> everytime i issue sudo shutdown now the machine goes into failsafe mode and does not actually shutdown
<Shadow__X> poweroff works
<Gibby> try shutdown -h
<Shadow__X> yeah that worked
<Shadow__X> shutdown now used to work what happened
<Gibby> do you upgrade any packagse lately?
<Gibby> i have always used shutdown -h now
<Shadow__X> actually a few days a go i even tried shutdown now on a 9.10 machine and it didnt work
<Shadow__X> or perhaps it was 8.04 i dont remember
<Shadow__X> i guess i should just use shutdown -h now
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, how do I go about getting my remote control working?
<ComradeHaz`> I have a Hauppauge one.
<ComradeHaz`> If I go to cusomize keys and attempt to map a new key nothing happens
<ComradeHaz`> (when I press a remote contol button)
<totalanni> Does the hvr-950Q work out of the box with mythbuntu with the latest 10.04?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> totalanni, I doubt it. Last I checked it needed proprietary firmware
<tgm4883> I could be wrong though, I haven't checked in awhile
<totalanni> is the kernel >2.6.26?
<totalanni> sorry for the n00b like questions
<totalanni> hauppauge's website says "Linux support for the WinTV-HVR-900 series will be in the upcoming kernel 2.6.26 release."
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_HVR-950
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV HVR-950 - MythTV
<totalanni> i have the 950Q
<totalanni> and have read different things...
<Shadow__X> i would trust the mythtv page
<totalanni> i guess ill just try it...if it doesnt work, ill take it back
<Shadow__X> or a linuxtv page
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, what is the standard mce remote refered to on teh remote control list during setup?
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MCE Remote - MythTV
<ComradeHaz`> Don't quite see how that answers my question...
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, maybe I don't understand your question?
<ComradeHaz`> There's a list that comes up during install that allows one to chose their remote control so that it is configured automagically.
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, yes
<ComradeHaz`> However, I cannot see which of the plethora of options shown there is the 'Standard MCE remote'
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, look under Windows
<ComradeHaz`> Ah. 'Windows Media Center Tranceivers/Remotes (all)' I guess is the kiddy.
<tgm4883> yep
<ComradeHaz`> Cool, thanks.
<tgm4883> np
<ComradeHaz`> While I'm bothering you; 'Generate dynamic mappings' does what?
<ComradeHaz`> Further; 'Generatte frontend restart mapping (Power followed by Clear)'. What does that mean?
<tgm4883> If you select that, then if you hit Power followed by Clear it would restart the frontend application (not the machine)
<rhpot1991> the restart one will make an entry that restarts your frontend, hitting power then clear
<tgm4883> thats what it is suppose to do, i haven't tested it
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: it works :)  on my system at least
<ComradeHaz`> And the former?
<rhpot1991> I thought someone else tested it out at the time
<ComradeHaz`> 'dynamic mapping'?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I think i tested it, but not from an install standpoint
<tgm4883> just manually adding the entries
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: sounds about right
<ComradeHaz`> Duuuudes?!
<ComradeHaz`> Dynamic mappings?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<ComradeHaz`> Furry
<tgm4883> I *think* it means it checks what applications you have installed and adds a mapping for them if there is one
<tgm4883> ie. if you have xine installed, then the remote works with xine as well
<tgm4883> but thats just a guess
<tgm4883> I usually have that checked when I install
<ComradeHaz`> Understood
<ComradeHaz`> Cheers
 * tgm4883 checks the code
<ComradeHaz`> I don't suppose either of you have used the android phone remote 'Mythmote'?
<tgm4883> yep
<ComradeHaz`> Oooh? Is it any good?
<tgm4883> I think so
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<ComradeHaz`> Is it configured like other remotes?
<rhpot1991> it runs MLG on your remote and generates mappings for mythtv, xine, vlc, etc I do believe
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^^ mythmote
<rhpot1991> I used one of the android apps
<rhpot1991> the one that wasn't in the app store at the time
<rhpot1991> mythdroid
<ComradeHaz`> Oh?
<ComradeHaz`> Not seen that one.
<rhpot1991> http://code.google.com/p/mythdroid/
<ComradeHaz`> Man, there's so much to learn!
<tgm4883> I don't see exactly what that is doing
<tgm4883> superm1 or foxbuntu would be better to ask regarding the dynamic mappings
<ComradeHaz`> Sure, no worries. Just going through another install
<ComradeHaz`> and thought I'd ask as I was there
<ComradeHaz`> Ultimate goal is to get a diskless install done.
<ComradeHaz`> Then it'll be time to drop the machine into the living room and let the familly lose on it.
<ComradeHaz`> *loose
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, can I make it such that when back in gnome pressing the 'Windows button' launches the front end again?
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, not automatically, but yes
<tgm4883> although power then clear should launch the frontend as well
<ComradeHaz`> Which is clear?
<ComradeHaz`> And how do I make it restart front end with some keyboard shortcut
<ComradeHaz`> It's frozen on me already just by hitting live tv as I have no capture cards yet
<Te3-BloodyIron> anyone here able to help me with a bluetooth issue?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-27
<mazda01> anyone know why ubuntu after a fresh install of 10.04 from a usb stick would have a / partition that it's installed on FULL? 23 gb full????
<mazda01> oops, wrong channel
<nosound> Hi, mythbuntu 10.04 + 0.24 weeklybuilds, in Denmark, using DVB-T, since latest update yday there's no sound on playback of recorded, or live view of, mpeg4 channels... mpeg2 channels still ok with audio... has anyone else got this problem ?, also... does anyone here know when mythbuntu.org is expected to be up again ?
<matt1982> hey can anyone recommend a mATX motherboard that I could use with mythbuntu. I am not sure which chipset to get for the gfx to use, ATi, Nvidia or Intel. Looking at some online retailers Nvidia is less and less used in motherboards
<Twiggy2cents> anybody know why my mythbuntu server when idling says that it is using ~2.84 GB of 3.00GB memory?  It streams fine and plays fine on it.  It just seems weird.  BTW that is from looking at the mythfrontend status page
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: ram isn't free'd up until its needed by something else, nothing to worry about
<Twiggy2cents> Thats what I figured...  Thank you
<Twiggy2cents> Can mythtv save to two hdd's as one hdd?  Like when one gets full it just goes to the next?
<Twiggy2cents> would you just add another path to the save locations pointing to the other hdd?
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: which version of mythtv are you running?
<Twiggy2cents> 0.23.1
<wombo> Twiggy2cents, in that version of mythtv it uses a system called storage groups.
<wombo> You can setup multiple storage groups, of which only one recorded TV group is setup by default
<rhpot1991> yep
<wombo> Mythtv will then automatically balance the load depending on throughput and capacity
<rhpot1991> it will then split recordings between the 2 drives
<wombo> brilliant
<rhpot1991> alternate (old) method is to use LVM, but I wouldn't recommend that with nice things like storage groups around
<wombo> yeah SG is a big step up
<Twiggy2cents> Thank you.  I just got done reading a wiki about it.  I though I saw what I needed to do when I changed the default storing location.
<Twiggy2cents> beh LVM is confusing.  I have Fedora on another computer and its weird to have a physical device location and a virtual device location.
<Twiggy2cents> It seems pointless on a single hdd setup
<totalanni> g'morning
<Matt> Twiggy2cents, on a single disk, yes, LVM is probably an unnecessary abstraction :)
<Matt> it's beautiful when you've got a RAIDed system that allows you to add disks and grow the array
<Matt> but I'd probably go so far as to say most folk don't run myth on such systems
<Twiggy2cents> Yeah It has potential but I think it should of been an option rather than a standard in my single hdd fedora setup
<rhpot1991> Matt: LVM is a pain to work with too though
<Twiggy2cents> but then again this isnt #fedora so enough about my setup
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: eh no worries, not like you are interrupting someone else from getting help
<Twiggy2cents> well it seems that I always get in trouble on all the chans I am on because of it being off topic :-D
<totalanni> I installed mythbuntu onto a box, when i goto "watch tv"...it just tells me "Please W..." and then goes back to the menu
<totalanni> i assume this is because my tuner
<totalanni> which is a hvr-950q
<tgm4883> !logs | totalanni
<Zinn> totalanni: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<totalanni> ty
<totalanni> sec
<Matt> rhpot1991: it's not a pain in the slightest
<Matt> rhpot1991: obviously you never had to work with evms :)
<rhpot1991> Matt: well if one drive goes bad it breaks your entire LVM
<rhpot1991> and replaceing a drive was no fun at all either
<Matt> this is why you don't put PVs on bare disks
<Matt> you put them on raid arrays :)
<Matt> using LVM to combine individual disks is just as risky as using RAID0
<Matt> you basically multiply the probability of failure with every disk
<Twiggy2cents> :( I have to use it to mount partitions on the same hdd.
<Matt> Twiggy2cents, there are some good reasons why it defaults to using LVM for local volumes
<Matt> mainly because it's a damn sight easier to resize logical volumes than it is partitions
<Zinn> Matt: Please watch your language.
<Matt> Zinn, appologies :)
<Zinn> Hi Matt, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> Matt: that makes sense
<Twiggy2cents> is there a linux program that will move all empy space to the end so it can be one partition?  I had ubuntu at the beginining and deleted it.  I am maxed out at 4 partitions,(1 unallocated), 1 boot, 1 fedora, 1 swap, and 1 empty space.  In a perfect world, I would like the fedora partiton to be combined with the 1 empty space.  Is that possible?
<Matt> Twiggy2cents, yes, but backup your data first
<Matt> Twiggy2cents, checkout gparted - that'll do what you want
<Matt> and there's a version on a bootable iso
<Matt> so you can burn a CD, boot from CD, move and resize your partitions, then reboot
<Matt> but whenever you're moving data around on the disk like that *backup your data first*
<Twiggy2cents> or at least make the lvm system show the last partition(empty space) as part of the fedora partition?  Rather then show it as a mountible location?
<Matt> well you can do that too
<totalanni> ok
<totalanni> while trying to recreate error
<totalanni> its giving me something different now
<Twiggy2cents> okay I will check out gparted.  I already cloned the hdd from a 320gb to a 1tb hdd.  That was confusing.  I can use the 320 now for my backup I assume
<totalanni> (prob because i tried to install the xc5000 fw in /lib/firmware
<Twiggy2cents> Matt, would I have to rerun the grub install to update the MBR after messing with gparted?
<Matt> Twiggy2cents: if you deleted the last partition, create a new one in the empty space and set it to partition type 8e
<Matt> (that's Linux LVM)
<Matt> then you can run pvcreate on /dev/sd(that partition)
<totalanni> i just ran the log grabber
<Matt> then you can use vgextend to add that partition to your existing volume group
<Matt> then you use lvextend to grow your logical volume
<totalanni> its telling me all inputs in use now
<Matt> then you use the appropriate filesystem utility to grow the filesystem; which for ext3 is resize2fs
<Twiggy2cents> my system is ext4  would that be the same?
<Matt> Twiggy2cents: gparted ought to do that for you *I think*
<Matt> Twiggy2cents: but don't quote me on that
<Matt> I've not done a resize on ext4, but probably
<totalanni> where to i go after i do the log grabber?
<Twiggy2cents> I am gonna try the gparted method first due to I still have about 151 GB's of unallocated at the beginning of the drive.
<Matt> Twiggy2cents: if you're already using LVM, it's less disruptive to add it as a PV
<Twiggy2cents> do you have any tricks for getting the unallocated space at the beginning into a partition?  It says I can only have 4 primary partitons
<Matt> Twiggy2cents: that's a DOS partition table limitation
<Matt> and unfortunately there's no way around that
<Matt> you can have up to 4 primary partitions, or up to 3 primary and 1 extended
<Matt> then within the extended partition, you can create multiple logical partitions (I forget how many - might be 8)
<Twiggy2cents> Bah so I would be stuck with reorginizing the drive if I wanted to use that.  Would there be anybetter performance with the boot and fedora partitions being at the beginning of the drive?
<Matt> yes, basically :)
<Twiggy2cents> It seems like it takes a long seek time on opening up some programs every once and a while
<Twiggy2cents> So if I moved them would the LVM pick up on the move or would I have to reconfigure it?
<Matt> in my own bench tests, I've seen almost double the transfer rate from the starting tracks on the disk compared to the ending tracks
<Matt> usually I put /boot at the start of the disk (largely historical, but it's also tiny); followed by swap, where you do want the performance
<Twiggy2cents> wow,  I didnt have the problem when on the little 320GB hdd but do on this 1tb 64mb cache
<Twiggy2cents> so /boot, swap, fedora , extra space?
<Matt> yup
<Matt> that's normally how I lay out my disks
<Twiggy2cents> okay, and just to revist this question.  What is going to happen to the lvm if I do a major renovation on the hdd tables?
<Twiggy2cents> Will it automatically reconfigure, will it even boot?
<Matt> LVM doesn't care about partition layout
<Matt> it's just data on the disk
<Twiggy2cents> okay so its just reading the primary partition and loading that into the lvm accordingly?
<Matt> it identifies volumes by a UUID, rather than device name
<tgm4883> which is important
<Matt> what happens at boot-time is the init scripts run pvscan, which checks each disk and partition for an LVM volume signature, and if it finds one, reads in the UUID
<Matt> then is uses that to work out what Volume Groups exist and which physical devices make up each VG
<Matt> then it runs vgchange -a y, which activates all volume groups - that makes all logcal volumes available and creates /dev/<VGname>/<LVname> device nodes
<Twiggy2cents> okay that sounds easy :)
<Matt> Twiggy2cents: have you had a play with pvdisplay, vgdisplay and lvdisplay?
<Matt> they show you the physical volumes (usually disks or partitions), volume groups (groups of physical volumes) and logical volumes (carved out sections of each volume group), respectively
<Matt> that's a pretty good spot to start when trying to figure out LVM :)
<Twiggy2cents> No I have been using the gnome partition manager :)
<Matt> ah :)
 * Matt is oldschool
<Twiggy2cents> Lol it seems pretty straigth forwards with the partition manager, and its in pretty colors and pictures!  Am I missing anything important by using that?
<Matt> probably not
<Twiggy2cents> okay
<Matt> just remember to make a backup first :)
 * Matt can't stress that enough
<Matt> there's nothing worse than slipping up and hosing your filesystem
<Twiggy2cents> yes I am deffinitely doing that.  It took me forever to learn how to set up fedora(ubuntu was my first and only linux up until that point)  I dont want to screw it up!
<Twiggy2cents> Well I have to get back to work.  Thanks for the advice!
<Gibby> ComradeHaz`: Check out http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/network-boot-mythbuntu-diskless
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-28
<djbeenie> hello, any way to use my directtv remote with my usb-uirt2 transmitter?
<Pwen> hi all. question about mythtv-backend and upstart. my backend won't start using upstart, but will if I manually run it from the commandline. when trying to start it using upstart/init.d it prints this to the log:
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 15:19:18.875 Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 15:19:18.886 Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 15:19:18.897 Failed to init MythContext.
<Pwen> I guess I could symlink /.mythtv to /home/mythtv/.mythtv, couldn't I?
<Pwen> that should work.
<Pwen> ... nope
<Gibby> how do you start it?
<Pwen> sudo service mythtv-backend start
<Pwen> or sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<Gibby> hmm ok, give me a second I saw this problem last week
<Gibby> what is the userid you use to login with?
<Pwen> its not mythtv, I changed the /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf to say user=owen (my username)
<Pwen> and all the correct mythtv configs etc are in /home/owen/.mythtv/
<Gibby> open a terminal and do id owen
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:~$ id owen
<Pwen> uid=1000(owen) gid=1000(owen) groups=1000(owen),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),44(video),46(plugdev),105(mythtv),113(admin),115(sambashare),118(lpadmin)
<Pwen> so when I run mythtvbackend from a terminal in that username, it works fine
<Gibby> change it back to start with mythtv ID, no reason to start it as your ID
<Pwen> it doesnt work with user mythtv either
<Gibby> did you do anything to the startup config's?
<Pwen> aside from changing the username, nope
<Pwen> its the most recent version, I updated just before
<Pwen> but my backend hasnt auto started since the switch to upstart
<Gibby> did it ever work?
<Pwen> no it never has, I am just getting around to fixing it now :)
<Gibby> ahhhhh ok
<Gibby> your backend has a static IP right?
<Pwen> yep of course
<Gibby> copy you /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend and put it in pastebin.org
<Pwen> Ive been reading on the forums about it, they say the fix is to specify a --user, but it doesnt :(
<Pwen> http://pastebin.org/791853
<Gibby> what version is the OS?
<Pwen> 10.04 I believe
<Gibby> Use this for your /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend script
<Gibby> http://pastebin.org/791878
<Gibby> You shouldn't have to relink it to upstart since you aren't change the name
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:~$ sudo service mythtv-backend start
<Pwen> start: Unknown job: mythtv-backend
<Gibby> cd /etc/init.d
<Gibby> ls -al|grep backend
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ ls -al | grep backend
<Pwen> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    21 2010-08-28 14:56 mythtv-backend -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<tgm4883> Pwen, do you have a /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<Gibby> Pwen: /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf should look like this http://pastebin.org/791910
 * tgm4883 goes back to mythbuntu-bare
<Gibby> Pwen: After you check that and it still doesn't work do: cd /etc/init.d then sudo update-rc.d mythtv-backend defaults
<Gibby> tgm4883: bare? like back?
<tgm4883> Gibby, yep ;)
<tgm4883> BAckup and REstore
<Gibby> becareful, don't want any baby myth's
<Gibby> hmm Guess i should backup... just in case
<tgm4883> Gibby, won't get any, i'm just working with the backend right now ;)
<Pwen> Gibby: yeah I pasted that in to mine
<Gibby> lucky... mine does like it there
<Gibby> *doesn't
<Pwen> still prints an unknown job message after the rc.d update
<Gibby> what is the out put of runlevel?
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ runlevel
<Pwen> N 2
<Gibby> :?
<Gibby> dpkg -l upstart
<Pwen> ... I guess that's not quite right?
<Gibby> no it is right....
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ dpkg -l upstart
<Pwen> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Pwen> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<Pwen> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Pwen> ||/ Name                               Version                            Description
<Gibby> just the last line
<Pwen> ii  upstart                            0.6.5-7                            event-based init daemon
<Gibby> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<Pwen> ii  mythtv-backend                     0.24.0~trunk25893-0ubuntu0~mythbun A personal video recorder application (server)
<Gibby> what happens if you run /etc/inti.d/mythtv-backend start?
<Pwen> same thing: that is, nothing, but same error message in the log
<Gibby> and you verified with ps -ef that it is not running?
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<Pwen> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Pwen> utility, e.g. service mythtv-backend restart
<Pwen> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Pwen> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart mythtv-backend
<Pwen> mythtv-backend start/running, process 4302
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ sudo ps -ef | grep 4302
<Pwen> owen      4325  2422  0 16:04 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto 4302
<Gibby> ps -ef|grep back
<Gibby> dpkg -l ureadahead
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ ps -ef|grep back
<Pwen> owen      4334  2422  0 16:06 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto back
<Pwen> ii  ureadahead                         0.100.0-4.1.3                      Read required files in advance
<Gibby> are any other upstart jobs failing?
<Pwen> dont think so, heaps of the init.d scripts were linked to upstart when the changeover happened
<Pwen> and the system works fine aside from autostarting the myth backend
<Gibby> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Pwen> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Pwen> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<Pwen> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<Pwen> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS"
<tgm4883> Pwen, can you pastebin your /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<Pwen> http://pastebin.org/791952
<Pwen> so ... that looks exactly like the stuff I put into /etc/init/mythtv-backend before, for upstart
<Pwen> I have since changed that back btw
<Gibby> brb
<tgm4883> out of curiosity, what does this return
<tgm4883> service mythtv-backend stop
<tgm4883> service mythtv-backend status
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ sudo service mythtv-backend stop
<Pwen> stop: Unknown instance:
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ service mythtv-backend status
<Pwen> mythtv-backend stop/waiting
<tgm4883> well thats at least semi-better
<Pwen> when I 'start', it says its started and gives a PID, but ps ax | grep <pid> doesnt turn anything up
<tgm4883> so start says that it starts
<tgm4883> anything in the backend log?
<Pwen> yeap
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 16:04:08.794 mythbackend version: trunk [25893] www.mythtv.org
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 16:04:08.794 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 16:04:08.798 Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 16:04:08.809 Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<Pwen> 2010-08-28 16:04:08.820 Failed to init MythContext.
<Pwen> its starting as the wrong user, like it is ignoring the --user=$USER part of the upstart script
<tgm4883> and you have a /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf file and it sets the USER?
<Pwen> yep
<Pwen> http://pastebin.org/791859
<Pwen> thats my file
<Pwen> no matter what user I specify, by it mythtv or owen, the result is the same
<Pwen> tho when I run mythbackend from a console in the user owen, it works fine
<tgm4883> thats cause the issue isn't the user you are setting
<tgm4883> Pwen, what about "echo $LANG"
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ echo $LANG
<Pwen> en_AU.UTF-8
<tgm4883> ok, try this
<tgm4883> edit that script, and replace '--user $USER' with '--user mythtv'
<tgm4883> that way it won't try to use the variable
<Pwen> same result - w/ user "mythtv" or "owen"
<tgm4883> ok, then instead replace $ARGS with the full ARGS list '--logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --user mythtv'
<tgm4883> that way only the last line matters
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ ps ax | grep 4775 4775 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -e /proc/self/fd/12 4800 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto 4775
<Pwen> now there is a process with that id
<tgm4883> service mythtv-backend status
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$ service mythtv-backend status
<Pwen> mythtv-backend start/running, process 4775
<Pwen> owen@owen-htpc:/etc/init.d$
<Pwen> :D
<tgm4883> ok sec
<tgm4883> what language/locale settings did you pick during installation?
<Pwen> I cant remember, that was a long time ago
<Pwen> but I would assume I picked English/Australia
<Pwen> or Brisbane/Australia
<tgm4883> ok, let me try to reproduce here
<tgm4883> hmm, no australia keyboard layout
<Pwen> for keyboard I pick standard US 104 key
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I chose an AU timezone, so hopefully it will set it to that
<tgm4883> almost done installing
<Gibby> sorry i am back, Pwen: what was the fix?
<tgm4883> Gibby, we basically bypassed the variables in the backend conf
<tgm4883> so now i'm trying to reproduce it
<Gibby> ahh
<Gibby> where the permissions correct on the file?
<tgm4883> yea
<Gibby> and was the init script properly calling the conf file?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> I think it might be a language thing
<Gibby> Pwen: Did you upgrade from 9.04 or 9.10?
<Pwen> 9.10
<tgm4883> booting up now
<Gibby> I read there were alot of issues with upstart and mythbackend upgrading from 9 to 10
<Pwen> yeah :/
<tgm4883> well not causing issues out of the box, let me upgrade to trunk
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> idk, that is odd
<tgm4883> it will probably break on upgrades though
<Pwen> yeah
<Pwen> copying over my custom file on each update wont be as annoying as manually starting it every reboot
<tgm4883> true
<Pwen> it'll get fixed eventually I'm sure :p
<tgm4883> superm1, thoughts on why the backend upstart script doesn't like variables on an upgrade from 9.10?
<Pwen> just going to reboot to try it out, brb
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> he better hurry back, i'm falling asleep here
<Pwen> yeap works fine now
<Pwen> after a reboot
<tgm4883> sweet
<Gibby> 5hr energy... no 2pm feeling later
<tgm4883> Gibby, but what does that say about 2AM?
<Gibby> lol... i took 1 2hrs agos
<yardleydobon> Every once in a while the sound in a new recording gets screwed up, but will be fine again at the next recording. Does this bug sound familiar to anyone?
<tgm4883> yardleydobon, you are using a ivtv tuner aren't you. Like the PVR-150
<yardleydobon> tgm4883: one of the hauppauges.
<Pwen> oh yeah while I'm here, another question or two... what's this all about?
<tgm4883> yardleydobon, and you are using composite in?
<Pwen> The following packages will be upgraded: mythtv-common
<Pwen> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-common_0.24.0~trunk25893-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_backup.pl', which is also in package mythtv-database 2:0.24.0~trunk-24111-0ubuntu1
<yardleydobon> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> yardleydobon, yep, I know that issue
<tgm4883> Pwen, yea, thats my bad, although i'm not sure why
<yardleydobon> tgm4883: homed in on that one like a laser. know a fix?
<tgm4883> yardleydobon, yea, there is a channel channel change script that you need to know. It's a workaround, not a fix
<tgm4883> Pwen, i'll check the packaging in a sec
<tgm4883> Gibby, so much for bed ;)
<tgm4883> yardleydobon, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Ivtv_Channel_changer
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Ivtv Channel changer - MythTV
<tgm4883> you need to use that to change channels
<Pwen> tgm4883: also, is it just because I am running trunk that sometimes this happens?
<Pwen> ii  mythvideo                          0.24.0~trunk25854-0ubuntu0~mythbun A generic video player frontend module for MythTV
<Pwen> ii  mythtv-backend                     0.24.0~trunk25893-0ubuntu0~mythbun A personal video recorder application (server)
<tgm4883> Pwen, you mean different versions?
<Pwen> (different trunk versions, even tho everything is "up to date")
<Pwen> yeah
<tgm4883> yea pretty much. Upstream will do a commit or move something around that breaks a build. Takes us a day or so usually to fix it
<Pwen> Im going to blame that situation on my LCD working every other update as well in that case ;-P
<Pwen> tgm4883: sorry, last question: ETA for mythtv-common file conflict fix?
<tgm4883> Pwen, sec, looking at it now
<tgm4883> IIRC, if you do the update twice it works
<Pwen> nah Ive tried a few times
<tgm4883> wait, you had the avenard repos didn't you
<yardleydobon> tgm4883: thanks!
<tgm4883> yardleydobon, yw
<Pwen> tgm4883: I *did*, but I dont think I do anymore since 9.10/0.24
<Pwen> err 10.04
<tgm4883> yea you do, your mythtv database package is from there
<tgm4883> you have a few packages left over anyway
<tgm4883> mythtv-database 2:0.24.0~trunk-24111-0ubuntu1
<tgm4883> I thought that version number looked funny
<Pwen> oh
<Pwen> righto. should I fix that somehow?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> IIRC, his website has info on how to go back to mythbuntu packages.
<tgm4883> i'd have to check that
<Pwen> hmmm ok Im having a look
<tgm4883> Pwen, I can't find it. I would think it is probably a remove then reinstall of the mythtv-database package
<tgm4883> i'd also have a look and see what other packages you have laying around from his repo
<Pwen> if I remove mythtv-database, it will remove the mythtv metapackage and everything else along with it
<Pwen> if I do that, I can reinstall and all my config/databases will still exist, right?
<tgm4883> all of your configs should be fine. Thats kept in the db and it's not removing mysql
<tgm4883> and I don't think it would touch config.xml
<tgm4883> of course, you could probably also fire up synaptic and force a specific version
<tgm4883> which is probably the better choice
<Pwen> I did not know you could do that
<Pwen> so I have the options of
<Pwen> 0.24.0~trunk25893
<Pwen> 0.23.0+fixes24158
<Pwen> 0.24.0~trunk24111
<Pwen> the last is what I currently have
<Pwen> I guess the first is the 0.24 of mythbuntu, what you guys do
<Pwen> and 0.23 is obviously the stable release
<Pwen> there are lots of packages in here that are wrong
<Pwen> going to force version them all
 * Pwen crosses fingers
<Pwen> the F1 quali is on in a few hours, and I have a dinner date, hope stuff doesnt break ;-P
<Pwen> haha
<Pwen> ok, no more 24111 packages
<Pwen> rebooting time
<Gibby> http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/man-severs-privates-at-airport-to-avoid-extradition-reports/story-e6frfku0-1225911173354
<Zinn> [www.news.com.au] Man severs privates at airport to avoid extradition - reports |  News.com.au
<Pwen> ok so now I have the correct backend version
<Pwen> it does start up properly
<Pwen> I can watch live tv
<Pwen> but all my plugins are the wrong version
<Pwen> presumably that will be fixed in a few days
<Pwen> why cut your man jewels, and not something else?
<Pwen> god what a crazy man
<Gibby> i know lol
<Pwen> ok well all my stuff is at the proper latest versions now
<Pwen> ^_^
<Pwen> thanks for your help guys
<Twiggy2cents> Matt, You awake?
<klucas> Hi All, anyone else have all their videos show up in the 'Watch Recordings' menu after they went from 9.xx to 10.xx?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> klucas, you mean everything from mythvideo?
<klucas> Humm, in 9.xx only the items that I'd recorded off the antena were in there now all the videos show up there.
<klucas> tgm4883: yes.  mythvideo has apparently taken over :)
<tgm4883> klucas, what is the output of 'dpkg -l mythtv-frontend mythvideo'
<klucas> on the frontend or backend?
<tgm4883> both
<klucas> one sec
<tgm4883> I just need to last two lines of each
<tgm4883> the part that shows the version number
<klucas> tgm4883: cool one sec
<klucas> 0.23.0+fixes24104-0ubuntu2 on the frontend / slave backend for both mythtv-frontend and mythvideo
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<klucas> tgm4883:  let me just ssh over to the master backend and try it there.
<tgm4883> ok
<klucas> tgm4883: the master backend is running opensuse and doesn't seem to have a provider for dpkg installed give me a sec I'm trying to find something that'll get you the version #
<tgm4883> klucas, rpm -qa packagename
<tgm4883> probably ^
<klucas> tgm4883: :)  ya or yast-->versions :)  it's 0.23-2 64 bit
<tgm4883> hmm
<klucas> tgm4883: I think it may have something to do with the directories it's looking for it's files in.
<tgm4883> 0.23-2?
<tgm4883> klucas, could be, although that would all be handled by the backend
<tgm4883> not by the frontend
<tgm4883> go into watch recordings, and hit M and see if changing your group filter fixes it
<klucas> I've got the myth (myth/videos, myth/default, myth/livetv, etc) mounted as an NFS share on the frontend machine.
<klucas> tgm4883: okay let me see what's in there.
<klucas> tgm4883: I've not used filters in here before so please bear with me.  I've got 5 options in there: 'All Porgrams 11877 items', ----Groups---, Default 11877 items, ----Categories----, and Miro 11877 items.
<klucas> tgm4883: not sure what do do in here
<tgm4883> hold fsck
<tgm4883> 11877 is a lot
<tgm4883> ok, on your Ubuntu frontend, what is the output of
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<klucas> tgm4883: well it does take a bit to load which is why i'm after getting them out of the recordings menu :)
<klucas> ii  mythtv-backend                    0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2        A personal video recorder application (server)
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, so we are getting somewhere
<tgm4883> so your Ubuntu frontend has a backend as well, probably going to be an issue with storage groups
<tgm4883> on your ubuntu frontend, go into mythtv-setup and look at the videos storage group. What are the directories listed?
<klucas> tgm4883: yes the tuner card is in the 'front-end' machine so I've got it configured as a slave backend as well
<klucas> tgm4883: default is /media/myth/default
<klucas> tgm4883: the others are /media/myth/<whateverelse> livetv, music, db_backups, etc.
<klucas> tgm4883 /media/myth is a mounted NFS share from the server
<tgm4883> klucas, ok
<tgm4883> so what is the output of
<tgm4883> or rather
<tgm4883> do you see your videos when you do
<tgm4883> ls /media/myth/default
<klucas> tgm4883 I see several files with names like 9999_20100822060342.avi and 9999_20100822060342.avi.png (presumably for the screenshots) but not all the videos that are under /media/myth/videos
<tgm4883> hmm
<klucas> tgm4883: Indeed :)
<tgm4883> klucas, that looks like a mirobridge file
<klucas> tgm4883: googling microbridge....
<tgm4883> mirobridge, it's your shows from miro
<klucas> mirobridge: huh, I setup miro when I installed 10.xx of mythbuntu but havne't played around with it yet.
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<klucas> tgm4883: interesting
<tgm4883> can you play that file then and see if it is a show or a video?
<klucas> tgm4883:  Give me a few minutes to fire up the mythfrontend.  (there's another issue where the front end tries to mount all the partitions on the backend machine and it has to wait until each times out before I get the interface
<tgm4883> klucas, whats the output of  ls -R /media/myth/default | wc -l
<klucas> tgm4883:  "no kidding failed to mount /dev/sde!"
<klucas> tgm4883:  one sec
<klucas> tmg4883: 15
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, can you do that on your backend as well?
<klucas> tgm4883: sure one sec
<klucas> tgm4883: same 15
<klucas> tgm4883:  which I think makes sense as they're looking at the same dir
<tgm4883> yea it does, just wanted to make sure there weren't any subdirs over there
<klucas> tgm4883:  cool cool :)
<tgm4883> so it is definitly something with the mythtv config
<klucas> tgm4883: Ya, specifically with the Miro config section if my hunch is correct
<klucas> tgm4883:  well your hunch :)
<klucas> tgm4883: it would make sense, you said they look like miro files and that wasn't in 9.xx which didn't have the issue
<tgm4883> klucas, can you play that file outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883> 9999_20100822060342.avi
<klucas> tgm4883:  one sec I'm still waiting for the mount points to time out
<tgm4883> klucas, that issue sounds like you have a flash media reader in your frontend (ie a 21-in-1 reader)
<tgm4883> and that you have enabled watch inserted media
<tgm4883> klucas, out of curiosity, do you have a frontend on your suse box?
<klucas> tgm4883: I do.
<tgm4883> does your frontend over there show the same number of recordings?
<klucas> tgm4883: vlc doesn't like the 9999_201008...avi file at least not through ssh -X
<tgm4883> 11877
<klucas> tgm4883:  um hang on I'll check.
<tgm4883> I thought the dir was an nfs mount? can't you just open up thunar, browse to that dir and play it?
<tgm4883> or open up vlc, and play the file?
<tgm4883> not over ssh
<klucas> tgm4883: yep the frontend on the suse box has the same number 11877
<klucas> tgm4883: yes but the front end runs headless
<tgm4883> the ubuntu one/
<klucas> tgm4883:  I'm on a laptop talking to you ssh'ed into the mythbox and the master backend with a vnc console open to the frontend as well
<klucas> tgm4883: Okay I've got the frontend started I'm going to try playing one of those files in the 'watch recordings' menu
<tgm4883> ok
<klucas> tgm4883:  nope they don't play with the mythfrontend
<tgm4883> klucas, can you check the size of one of them?
<klucas> tgm4883:  sure ... interesting.  Looks like they're symlinks to the corrisponding /media/myth/video files
<klucas> tgm4883:  for example, lrwxrwxrwx 1 klucas klucas   68 2010-08-22 06:03 9999_20100822060403.avi -> /home/klucas/myth/videos/Star_Trek/S02E02 Who Mourns for Adonais.avi
<klucas> tgm4883: odd that they don't play.
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, now we are getting somewhere ;)
<klucas> tgm4883:  let me try plaing that file in mythvideo
<tgm4883> now, was /home/klucas/myth/videos/Star_Trek/S02E02 Who Mourns for Adonais.avi a rip, or a recording?
<klucas> tgm4883: interesting, doesn't play in mythvideo either. :\  It's a rip
<tgm4883> ok sec
<klucas> k
<klucas> tgm4883: brb
<klucas> tgm4883: Okay a bit more info here.  The video does play on the suse box via mythfront end thorugh the 'watch videos' interface but not throught the 'watch recordings' inteface.  Additionally, the symlinks on the suse box indicate that the target of the link is missing.
<klucas> tgm4883: the link is looking for the file in /home/klucas/myth/videos/Star_Trek rather than /media/myth/videos/Star_Trek.
<klucas> tgm4883: /home/klucas/myth is the place I had originally mounted the NFS share when I installed 10.xx
<klucas> tgm4883:  on the front end
<klucas> tgm4883:  which suggests that somehow it got stuck in a config file somewhere
<klucas> tgm4883:  with that dir for the link.
<klucas> tgm4883: question is where and which one. :)_
<klucas> tgm4883: and perhaps more over, why is it looking for it in the recordings in the first place?
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, so ls -R /media/myth/default | wc -l returns 15
<tgm4883> klucas, does 'ls /media/myth/default' return more than 15?
<klucas> tgm4883:  on both frontend/slave backend and master backend
<klucas> tgm4883:  checking
<klucas> 15 files are returned on both
<tgm4883> klucas, any of them symlinks?
<klucas> or more specifically filenames :)  yes all of the .avi files are simlinks.  The colour coding on the susebox suggests that they're broken
<tgm4883> hmm
<klucas> the ubuntu box doesn't think they're broken
<klucas> at least as near as I can tell.
<tgm4883> ok, on your suse backend, in mythtv setup, what do you have listed for the default SG?
<klucas> tgm4883:  /media/myth/default but I'll double check
<tgm4883> yea double check that it is the same as on the ubuntu frontend
<klucas> tgm4883:  yes /media/myth/default I'll double check the frontend
<tgm4883> klucas, ok and in watch recordings, you actually have 11000+ items listed? (not 15)
<klucas> tgm4883: yes /media/myth/default is set on the front end.
<klucas> tgm4883:  let me fire up the front end again.  I've disabled the monitor external media so we'll see if this is faster ;)  If nothing else you'll have helped me on that.
<klucas> tgm4883:  nicely done on the disable monitoring of external inputs :)
<klucas> tgm4883:  in answer to your question...
<klucas> tgm4883:  I can't confirm that there are 11 thousand some odd files but there are certainally more than 15
<tgm4883> ok
<klucas> brb
<klucas> tgm4883: sorry 'bout that duity called
<tgm4883> klucas, odd. Setup looks to be correct, directories look to be correct. Maybe an issue with the database
<klucas> tgm4883:  the only thing I can think of is to remove miro and see if it continues to be an issue
<klucas> then reenable miro and look at that
<tgm4883> klucas, i'm going to send you to #mythtv-users and ask if there is an updated script to check recordings against what is in the database since myth.rebuilddatabase.pl and myth.find_orphans.pl have been deprecated
<tgm4883> klucas, doesn't look to be a mirobridge issue
<tgm4883> but something made that symlink, and IDK where the other 11000+ entries are coming from
<tgm4883> klucas, is it safe to assume you don't have 11000 videos?
<klucas> tgm4883: I didn't think so but it may be up there
<klucas> I have been using handbrake a lot to convert my dvd collection
<tgm4883> as have I, i only have 111 though
<tgm4883> 11000 is seriously alot
<klucas> tgm4883: ya no kidding :)
<klucas> tgm4883:  thanks for your help
<klucas> tgm4883: whoever says open source programs don't have support is full of it!\
<tgm4883> klucas, out of curiosity
<tgm4883> ls -R /media/myth/videos | wc -l returns 1
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> ls -R /media/myth/videos | wc -l
<klucas> tgm4883:  looks like there aren't any updates ot those scripts I see in #mythtv-users a good effort though
<tgm4883> yep, looks like it's going to be something for 0.24
<klucas> tgm4883:  ya not a prob
<klucas> tgm4883:  it's not like it's a huge deal to find the recordings I'm after I just found it odd.
<tgm4883> klucas, how many recorded shows should you have?
<klucas> tgm4883:  well none now that I've gone and deleted the old recordings.
<klucas> tgm4883:  since In instaled 10.xx my tuner card hasn't been playing nicely.
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, so you should have zero shows
<tgm4883> hmm, we might be able to blow away the rest of the recorded shows then
<tgm4883> "recorded" shows
<klucas> tgm4883:  I've got it now so that it'll show live tv so I'm waiting a day to see if it records the shows in the next daily cycle
<tgm4883> the 11,000+ number
<tgm4883> ok
<klucas> tgm4883:  ya I don't really fancy sitting here blasting through all the recorded entries deleting them one by one
<klucas> tgm4883:  after the upgrade it kept creating enteries for the recordings it was susposed to have made but when i'd try to play them back it would say that it couldn't find the file to play
<klucas> tgm4883: I'd been waiting for a chance to check this out and when I did the first thing I tried was playing live TV and when that failed I figured that was the source of the trouble
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, we'll need to run an SQL query on the db. Unless you are pretty good with SQL give me a minute to find the query
<tgm4883> klucas, you don't happen to have phpmyadmin installed on your backend do you?
<klucas> tgm4883:  one sec I'm monitoring mythtv-users.  Let me fire up the mysql client to the backend
<klucas> tgm4883:  I don't typically I use webmin to deal with mysql
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> lets see if wagnerrp has a better solution, otherwise you can see if you can truncate that table
<klucas> I can send through sql via that interface
<tgm4883> klucas, ok, so try sphery's suggestion, if they are still listed after that, then make a python script and run wagnerrp's
<klucas> sounds good I'll give it a go
<klucas> thanks tgm4883 I hope I haven't been the typical clueless user
<tgm4883> nope, your issue is strange
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-29
<Gibby_2> what is the mirobridge package name?
<Gibby_2> I am getting this error on my backend when I open the control center: "Exception in captureState of plugin Mirobridgeconfig. Disabling Plugin." However I never installed the plugin
<tgm4883> Gibby, IIRC, it's part of the mythbuntu-common package
<tgm4883> rather, Gibby_2 ^
<Gibby_2> hmm ok, i never installed it, but want to, however since it disables it, i can't
<tgm4883> Gibby_2, launch mcc from the command line, it should print why it is getting disabled
<Gibby_2> http://pastebin.com/hM4r781B
<tgm4883> Gibby, hmm
<tgm4883> MiroBridge requiries an Internet connection
<Gibby_2> well i have 1 lol
<tgm4883> are you going through a proxy?
<Gibby_2> nope
<tgm4883> hmm
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Gibby_2> do you know how it tries to test?
<tgm4883> maybe try in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> sec, let me look
<Gibby_2> disregard i found it
<tgm4883> Gibby_2, it tries to open google.com
<tgm4883> urllib2.urlopen('http://www.google.com')
<Gibby_2> that is what i found too, tested and it works, so i tried again and got a new error it has to do with a NFS mount with permissions
<tgm4883> Gibby, yea, i'm having a similar issue
<tgm4883> actually, i fixed that one now apparently
<tgm4883> Gibby_2, looks like the NFS mount needs to have the group as mythtv
<Gibby_2> yep fixed it, thanks tgm4883
<Gibby_2> tgm4883: You there?
<tgm4883> Gibby_2, yep
<Gibby_2> n/m, I am following your Hulu Desktop guide and I don't have the /etc/lirc directory... well i don't have any remotes yet so that explains it I think
<Gibby_2> ne1 got Hulu desktop working
<Gibby_2> I did step 1 and 4 for http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/howto-huludesktop and still nothing
<Gibby_2> Does Hulu Desktop have to be installed on the Frontend?
<Gibby_2> ComradeHaz`: Insstall this http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<ComradeHaz`> How does one install with ubuntu?
<ComradeHaz`> I usually do things the Debian Way (tm)
<Gibby_2> open a terminal and type wget http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<Gibby_2> Almost the same in Ubuntu
<ComradeHaz`> A'ight.
<Gibby_2> Ubuntu is based of of Debian
<ComradeHaz`> I know.
<Gibby_2> once download do a dpkg -i mythbuntu-repos.deb
<Gibby_2> Then do: dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<Gibby_2> Select 0.23.1, Select PPA and yes for fixes
<Gibby_2> Actually it is yes for testing PPA
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, awesome, thanks.
<Gibby_2> then apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, then lets see ifyou still have same issue with
<Gibby_2> mythfronend was crashing right?
<ComradeHaz`> Yup
<ComradeHaz`> Seems to be replacing just about everything myth related.
<Gibby_2> yep it will
<ComradeHaz`> 120 odd megs of packages downloading.
<ComradeHaz`> Hadn't really considered using further upsteam packages...
<Gibby_2> anytime you have an issue, you will want to do a apt-get update then apt-get upgrade then see if the issues exists, you will not have 0.23.1 daily builds from the mythbuntu team
<ComradeHaz`> It should have, I've ended up on debian unstable as I kept moving up to get fixes for things and ended up here :D
<Gibby_2> o, you were on 0.24?
<ComradeHaz`> No, no.
<Gibby_2> OK
<ComradeHaz`> Talking about my other machines.
<Gibby_2> ahh ok, did you get the diskless going yet?
<ComradeHaz`> Not yet.
<ComradeHaz`> Gonna get this machine in and have a play with a test rig
<ComradeHaz`> Did you write out the guide you were gonna put together?
<Gibby_2> I have added some updates to that wiki, I used Oracle Virtual Box for testing the diskless
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm? INteresting.
<Gibby_2> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/network-boot-mythbuntu-diskless
<ComradeHaz`> I've no experience with diskless machines in any wayunder any os
<Gibby_2> hopefully I didn't miss anything on it, should be painless
<ComradeHaz`> Ehh...
<ComradeHaz`> 'Mythbuntu diskless server'.....?
<ComradeHaz`> Runs on what machine?
<Gibby_2> i run it on my backend but it actually can be ran on any machine
 * ComradeHaz` points out he doesn't run ubuntu machines other than this mythbuntu box
<Gibby_2> the trickiest part is editing your dhcp server
<Gibby_2> what is your backend?
<ComradeHaz`> One box for front and back
<ComradeHaz`> want that to network boot off a Debian box.
<Gibby_2> ok, do that procedure on the backend
<ComradeHaz`> o.O
<ComradeHaz`> ie front and back are both running on the same machine.
<Gibby_2> is that debian box your dhcp server also?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<Gibby_2> hmmmm
<ComradeHaz`> :)
<ComradeHaz`> Quite.
<Gibby_2> why not run it on the backend box?
<ComradeHaz`> :D You're not reading!
<Gibby_2> I know :0
<Gibby_2> I should still work, what version of debian are you using i will test it
<Gibby_2> or we can use teamviewer
<ComradeHaz`> let's simplify this down. 2 machines in question: 1) My Debian server. (Contains my entire life on 6 1.5TB drives.) 2) Mythbuntu box that I want to network boot off 1).
<ComradeHaz`> 'Unstable'. Bar about 2 weeks.
<ComradeHaz`> but go with testing
<ComradeHaz`> package issues on unstable atm.
<Gibby_2> you can not network your backend
<Gibby_2> only frontends
<ComradeHaz`> What do you mean?
<ComradeHaz`> Why?
<Gibby_2> well that is wrong too actually, you could network boot your backend but I don't know why you would want to, since the backend is up all the time
<ComradeHaz`> Well, yes, that's kind of the whole point
<ComradeHaz`> I don;t want an HDD wherring away in my living room.
<Gibby_2> Yep and when you backup the server that is your network boot server, it also backups all your frontends
<ComradeHaz`> and the backend has to be in there for various reasons.
<Gibby_2> the backend is in the living room also?
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<ComradeHaz`> Backend == frontend.
<Gibby_2> ok, we can get this working :)
<ComradeHaz`> The thing I couldn't see was how to make it so changes are written backl rather than it booting like a live cd.
<Gibby_2> I think I understand your config now, you backend is also your frontend and it is in the living room and you don't want any hard drives in it right?
<Gibby_2> The changes being saved are quite easy :)
<ComradeHaz`> Correct.
<Gibby_2> however, you current myth backend/frontend config will be whiped
<Gibby_2> wiped i mean
<ComradeHaz`> That's slightly saddening though not desperately so.
<Gibby_2> hope you haven't gotten to far in the setup
<ComradeHaz`> OK
<ComradeHaz`> Looking good.
<ComradeHaz`> (DVD playback)
<Gibby_2> Your debian server, it runs DHCP right?
<Gibby_2> A DHCP I mean
<ComradeHaz`> dhcp3 running isc
<Gibby_2> ok
<ComradeHaz`> It seems my dinner is ready, which is kind of good and kind of irritating! :D
<Gibby_2> i am going to stand up a debian test server and check the diskless setup on it
<ComradeHaz`> Awesome.
<ComradeHaz`> I will be back as fast as I can politely be! :D
<Gibby_2> np
<ComradeHaz`> OK. Meat not quite cooked :D
<ComradeHaz`> Anything I can do?
<ComradeHaz`> for example any of my configs you want to see?
<Gibby_2> don't tink so
<ComradeHaz`> Will any of this process modify (to the point of 'breaking') the current install on teh disk of my myth box or is it simply a case of copying files from it?
<ComradeHaz`> Also, when I installed I noticed there was an option to install a vnc server. I think I did. What vnc server is it? I was expecting X11vnc...
<Gibby_2> Ubuntu has a built in VNC, basically you just enabled it
<Gibby_2> no it will not break the current install of myth but when you do the network boot, you will have to setup the backend/frontend again
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm. I see.
 * ComradeHaz` grabs a random box and installs Mythbuntu
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, pointing a vnc viewer at my mythbox draws a blank....
<ComradeHaz`> OK, food done. biab
<Gibby_2> hmm the debian install is not going so well, the kernel part of the install is failing of Vbox
<ComradeHaz`> hmm
<ComradeHaz`> Well, what're you thinking?
<ComradeHaz`> hmm
<ComradeHaz`> wonder if I can rig up a box you can drop onto
<ComradeHaz`> Shall I try?
<ComradeHaz`> Really only got one spare box though
<Gibby_2> nah that is ok for now, it is installing now i think
<ComradeHaz`> Cool
<Gibby_2> it is a net install so going to take awhile
<ComradeHaz`> A'ight, no worries
<ComradeHaz`> Just doing an install of Mythbuntu on an old box as I guess we'll be able to use that as our start point?
<ComradeHaz`> Or at least as a test
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm
<ComradeHaz`> How do I use the vnc service?!
 * ComradeHaz` begins to wonder if he did install one
<Gibby_2> open the myth control center
<ComradeHaz`> Oh gash :D
 * ComradeHaz` plugs the monitor back in
<Gibby_2> o
<ComradeHaz`> Uh.... then what
 * ComradeHaz` has just failed to figure it out on hs own!
<ComradeHaz`> Got it.
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, btw, Debian box is x64
<ComradeHaz`> Not sure if it makes any odds.
<ComradeHaz`> Heh
<ComradeHaz`> !curse
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about curse
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<Gibby_2> lol, so you got the VNC part?
<ComradeHaz`> Aye, working now
<Gibby_2> wish my internet was faster, going to be awhile on this debian install
<ComradeHaz`> :S
<ComradeHaz`> What speed is it?
<Gibby_2> 5/1 but barely get 1 down
<ComradeHaz`> 5/1?
<Gibby_2> 5down 1 up
<ComradeHaz`> Oh.
<ComradeHaz`> 1 up is a lot :D
<ComradeHaz`> 5 down isn't :D
<Gibby_2> 1 up is not alot, i had 10 down 10 up
<ComradeHaz`> Well, yeah, we all went to uni once :D
<Gibby_2> but my ISP is having a bandwidth issue
<ComradeHaz`> 10 u/d at home?!!
<Gibby_2> so they made everyone go back to 5 down and 1 up, i get about 1down and .5 up
<ComradeHaz`> Awesome :D
<Gibby_2> Yep, I have fiber to my house
<ComradeHaz`> :S
<ComradeHaz`> Less awesome.
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, SC?
<Gibby_2> Yep
<Gibby_2> Fiber1SC is the company, they SUCK
<ComradeHaz`> Well, rather better than what I can get :d
<ComradeHaz`> stick NR28 9LX into google earth :D
<Gibby_2> don't have google earth :)
<ComradeHaz`> well
<ComradeHaz`> google maps
<ComradeHaz`> sorry.
<Gibby_2> ahh, my dad is over there now working
<Gibby_2> well cambridge
<ComradeHaz`> Ahh, just down the road, really :D
<Gibby_2> what do you have?
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm?
<ComradeHaz`> broadband?
<Gibby_2> speed?
<ComradeHaz`> Slightly worse than usual today as raining
<ComradeHaz`> http://www.speedtest.net/result/932676517.png
<Zinn> [www.speedtest.net]
<Gibby_2> b/c it is raining?
<ComradeHaz`> Yep :D
<ComradeHaz`> Don't laugh! It's not funny!
<ComradeHaz`> OK
<ComradeHaz`> Mythbuntu installed on a test-rig
<ComradeHaz`> Right, Gibby old thing, what now?! :D
<Gibby_2> what is the purpose of mythbuntu on the test-rig?
<ComradeHaz`> Use as either the source of the network boot files or at least a 'practice run'
<ComradeHaz`> Assuming you didn't missunderstand me earlier when I said "Will any of this process modify (to the point of 'breaking') the current install on teh disk of my myth box or is it simply a case of copying files from it?"
<Gibby_2> well no we can not just copy files, there are database things that would need to be copied and I am not a DB person. However try following that procedure for the diskless install
<ComradeHaz`> which procedure?
<ComradeHaz`> at the moment I am trying to decide if I want to risk resizing my LVM's on my server so I have a special place for the Mythbuntu system or if I want to just stick it on an existing file-system
<Gibby_2> i would stick in on the existing file-system in its own directory but that would depend on how your LVM is setup
<ComradeHaz`> On a RAID 5 :D
<Gibby_2> You said you wanted to use it as a practice run for a network server
<ComradeHaz`> Could end badly.
<ComradeHaz`> I did?
<ComradeHaz`> I think you missunderstoodified again!
<Gibby_2> lol
<Gibby_2> missunderstoodified? lol
<ComradeHaz`> ;)
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, we still thake the piss out of Bush :D
<ComradeHaz`> Anyway. Should I be trying to do something, or am I essentially awaiting your pearls of Wisdom.
<ComradeHaz`> (?)
<Gibby_2> well i am confused then what the new mythtbuntu install you did is for
<ComradeHaz`> Me too.
<ComradeHaz`> Forget it!
<Gibby_2> lol ok, why not use it as the backend and then just have frontend in the living room
<ComradeHaz`> not powerful enough
<ComradeHaz`> barely enough power to turn on :d
<Gibby_2> hmmmmmmmm ok
<ComradeHaz`> (and I have nough machines running, any more and we won;t be able to pay our electric!)
<Gibby_2> lol, that is 1 problem of having a lot of computers
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, further that witht eh fact I am cursed when it comes to HDD failurs and the less machines relying on individual drives I have the better.
<Gibby_2> hmmm,
<Gibby_2> as far as I can tell ifyou want to network boot your frontend/backend you will have to start all over on your backend configs
<ComradeHaz`> to repeat and clarify. 2 boxes. My server (MUST NOT F*** UP) providing box in living room with a netwwork bootable Mythbuntu.
<Gibby_2> and the living room will be both frontend/backend?
<ComradeHaz`> Correct.
<ComradeHaz`> Startig over is not a problem.
<Gibby_2> ok, so yeah you will have to wait until i test making debian a network boot server with mythbuntu image or you can try
<ComradeHaz`> Well, I am happy to try things (carefully)
<ComradeHaz`> but I have no idea where to start!
<Gibby_2> does debian recognize apt-get? or just dpkg?
<ComradeHaz`> well, I use aptitude, but yeah, essentially most of that sort of thing seems to be same as Ubuntu.
<ComradeHaz`> but you can of course just tell me to install X and allow me to interperate.
<ComradeHaz`> I'm not a total noob
<ComradeHaz`> just totally noob to this aspect of things!
<Gibby_2> ok, well you need a tftpd server on your debian server and the mythbuntu-diskless package
<ComradeHaz`> Right. The latter I will of course have to deal with manually/
<Gibby_2> well getting the deb manually
<ComradeHaz`> Aye.
<ComradeHaz`> Will have to find that....
<ComradeHaz`> Isn't mythbuntu-diskless just a frontend though?
<Gibby_2> noep
<Gibby_2> nope
<Gibby_2> it is bascially a mythbuntu image, you can add any packages you want
<Gibby_2> how much recording and commericial removing are you going to do?
<ComradeHaz`> I see. And it's possible for changes to be written back so it doesn't just run like a live cd?
<Gibby_2> yep
<ComradeHaz`> Later potentially a fair bit of recording
<ComradeHaz`> As for commercial removing, I've not played with things enough to even know what that entails)
<Gibby_2> what kind of network do you have from your server to your livinig room? wireless/100mb/1000mb?
<ComradeHaz`> gigabit.
<ComradeHaz`> getting about 90MB/s read and write.
<Gibby_2> ok good, 100bm or even wireless might cause a bottleneck for the backend
<Gibby_2> nice, i have gigbit but don't get that have played with the settings enough yet
<Gibby_2> haven't i meant
<ComradeHaz`> Well, that's probably because the server is a raid5
<ComradeHaz`> each HDD is probably doign about 30MB/s read/write
<ComradeHaz`> but as it's essentially reading from 4 at once it ends up a bit faster
<Gibby_2> true i am still in a raid 1 under LVM, going to raid1+0 when my other HD's show up
<ComradeHaz`> Aye, I just ran ghost for a while
<ComradeHaz`> but seemed to make sense to go this way when I wanted to up the storage.
<ComradeHaz`> having twice the storage for redundancyfelt too expensive
<ComradeHaz`> no 'spare drives' atm, but might change that soonish.
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm,  mythbuntu-diskless-server is tiny
<ComradeHaz`> was expecting a large package....
<Gibby_2> nope not that large, at the point you biuld your image it downloads mythbuntu
<ComradeHaz`> Ah, I see.
<Gibby_2> do you have any other frontends you are going to network boot?
<ComradeHaz`> Not at the moment
<Gibby_2> ok, i have the deb's just got to figure out where to put them so you can grab them
<ComradeHaz`> That, presumably, would require another image/
<ComradeHaz`> debs for what?
<ComradeHaz`> OK, Gibby_2, mythbuntu-diskless-server installed and hopefully all dependancies satisfied!
<Gibby_2> Ahh ok, on your debian server?
<ComradeHaz`> Yep.
<Gibby_2> ok next install tftpd-hpa
<ComradeHaz`> Done.
<Gibby_2> Perfect, follow the howto from there
<Gibby_2> Stop at Configure the DHCP server
<ComradeHaz`> Could you link me again?
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry!
<Gibby_2> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/network-boot-mythbuntu-diskless
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks pal
<ComradeHaz`> By the way, did you notice my server is 64 bit?
<ComradeHaz`> Does that matter?
<Gibby_2> it shouldn't
<ComradeHaz`> Cool.
<Gibby_2> what is your front/back end?
<ComradeHaz`> TFTP_DIRECTORY="/var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386" <--- will that not make it store the mythbuntu image in that location?
<ComradeHaz`> As far as I know mythbuntu is only available as 32 bit.
 * ComradeHaz` tentatively pokes Gibby_2
<Gibby_2> zuj
<ComradeHaz`> o.O
<ComradeHaz`> wb :)
<ComradeHaz`> Did you fall asleep!?
<Gibby_2> was eating dinner
<ComradeHaz`> Ah, furry :)
<Gibby_2> that will be fine
<ComradeHaz`> Where will it stick the bulk of the fiels/
<ComradeHaz`> *files
<Gibby_2> /opt/ltsp is where the orignal image will be, any changes will be saved in /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless
<ComradeHaz`> /opt?!
<ComradeHaz`> I don't have a /opt partition....
<ComradeHaz`> Oh
<ComradeHaz`> bit I do have such a directory on root....
<ComradeHaz`> Nothign in it.
<ComradeHaz`> Can that be configured?
<ComradeHaz`> My /root isn't huge.
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby_2, not that comfortable with line: sudo ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-user-credentials="your-user-id-here:your-password-here"
<ComradeHaz`> What password?
<ComradeHaz`> or am I specifying the user and password the setup will create?
<Gibby_2> yep you specify the userid and the password
<Gibby_2> pick whatever you want just don't use mythtv
<Gibby_2> Also you can make /opt its own FS if you want to
<Gibby_2> What time is it there?
<ComradeHaz`> 21:50
<ComradeHaz`> *9:50
<ComradeHaz`> ;)
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, I can't trivially do that without messing with my lvm's
<Gibby_2> yes I know military time, very well... Trying to get ahold of my dad, we rent some servers and are changing
<ComradeHaz`> how much space will this use in /opt?
<Gibby_2> Sure you can
<Gibby_2> give it 5Gigs
<Gibby_2> do you have any free space on your LVM?
<ComradeHaz`> Nope.
<Gibby_2> you can make a symbolic link also
<ComradeHaz`> $b$b /dev/mapper/vg00-root            5.0G  487M  4.2G  11% /
<ComradeHaz`> Gonna have to.
<Gibby_2> hold on
<ComradeHaz`> Daren't risk resizing now. I am notoriously bad at it!
<ComradeHaz`> My friends teaze me for making catastophic cock-ups when configuring my machines!
<Gibby_2> my /opt/ltsp direcotyr is only 2.1G so I would say make it 2.5G
<Gibby_2> well all you would have to do is shrink a logical volume by 3 or 4 gis
<Gibby_2> granted you will have to take it offline since you can only grow online
<ComradeHaz`> Meh, I wanted to shrink home, but both my parents are working, so can't
<ComradeHaz`> How would I go about making it a symbolic link?
<ComradeHaz`> Bugger it. 2.1Gig you reckon? Let's try it.
<Gibby_2> is it ext4?
<ComradeHaz`> 3
<ComradeHaz`> and I think there is an error at: sudo ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-user-credentials="your-user-id-here:your-password-here"
<Gibby_2> let me get my procedure for it
<ComradeHaz`> It seems one can specify the destination with --base
<Gibby_2> so ltsp-build-client failed?
<ComradeHaz`> I think that command is missing an option.
<Gibby_2> use pastebin and put the error there
<superm1> tgm4883, i knew about that.  it's supposed to be NA if the backend config file (/etc/default/mythtv-backend) isn't modified because it should be removed on upgrade
<ComradeHaz`> unrecognized option mythbuntu and mythbuntu-user-cred.... etc
<ComradeHaz`> they're not options, they're values of options.
<ComradeHaz`> That said, I cannot see what options those values might apply to
<ComradeHaz`> I am wondering if ltsp is 'customized' towards debian or ubuntu depending on who package it.
<Gibby_2> what is the output of ltsp-build-client --extra-help
<ComradeHaz`> A lot. One sec.
<Gibby_2> use pastebin
<Gibby_2> and the output of dpkg -l ltsp-server
<ComradeHaz`> http://haz.red-army.org.uk/ltsp
<Zinn> [haz.red-army.org.uk]
<Gibby_2> you need ubuntu's version of ltsp-server
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, that could get messy, couldn't it?
<Gibby_2> nope
<ComradeHaz`> In terms of my package manager?
<Gibby_2> you won't install from package manager, install from the deb
<ComradeHaz`> A'ight. Let me try to find the ubuntu version
<ComradeHaz`> Which version?
<ComradeHaz`> Gah, there's no deb available.
<Gibby_2> i will get you the deb hold on
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, I am being warned off installing the ubuntu version of ltsp by the debian guru's :S
<Gibby_2> Why? you don't need it for anything else
<ComradeHaz`> Well, I can't make an informed decision as I don't understand how it works....
<Gibby_2> hmm well we are stuck then
<ComradeHaz`> Can you shed light on how it works and what you might see as potential risks
<ComradeHaz`> ?
<ComradeHaz`> From what I have seen of that guys chatting before he seems knowledgable
<ComradeHaz`> though he is refusing to assist on this as he claims it's not a debian issue even though the base system is debian.....
<Gibby_2> how what works ltsp? No clue really, I know we need it to build the boot image
<Gibby_2> should have been installed with the mythbuntu-diskless package
<ComradeHaz`> Could we build the boot image elsewhere and import it?
<Gibby_2> maybe ........ but I don't know enough about it
<ComradeHaz`> Could I, for example, do it on the mythbuntu box.
<Gibby_2> yes, but i wouldn't know how to port it to your debian box
<ComradeHaz`> Well, what actually happens after it's been built. Presumably it just sits somehere until something calls on it?
<ComradeHaz`> what is that something and where does it feature in your guide?
<Gibby_2> mostly
<Gibby_2> tftp calls it
<ComradeHaz`> At what point?
<ComradeHaz`> Does it call the program ltsp, or just the files created by it?
<ComradeHaz`> I'm trying to make sense of the latter part of your guide but failing.
<Gibby_2> not ltsp
<Gibby_2> but you need ltsp to update/upgrade the image
<Gibby_2> or to save any changes
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm.
<ComradeHaz`> Gash :/
<ComradeHaz`> Virtual machine maybe?
<Gibby_2> yes that would work
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, suggestions on best way to do that?
<Gibby_2> xen probably
<ComradeHaz`> OK, let's explore this avenue verbally.
<ComradeHaz`> What are the downsides?
<Gibby_2> ... none really
<ComradeHaz`> 1) permanently running a copy of ubuntu on top of my usual server chores <---- no biggy, hardly stress the system.
<Gibby_2> yep and xen is this best i hear
<ComradeHaz`> 2) is the virtual layer 'visible enough' to the network to actually respond to the netboot request?
<Gibby_2> yep
<ComradeHaz`> 3) have I got enough tea left in my pot to make progress with this tonight?
<Gibby_2> yes, but i can't help with the xen part
<Gibby_2> shouldn't that be pot in the tea...... like grandma's boy
<ComradeHaz`> hahaha.
<ComradeHaz`> Nope, never touch it.
<ComradeHaz`> My brain's too slow already!
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm
<ComradeHaz`> I am tempted to be lazy and use something like virtual-box
<Gibby_2> oracle VB?
<ComradeHaz`> yeah
<ComradeHaz`> is that a bad idea?
<Gibby_2> no, i use it, however it doesn't support auto boot
<ComradeHaz`> as in boot the virtual box on system reboot?
<ComradeHaz`> Surely a little script could see to that?
<Gibby_2> correct
<ComradeHaz`> I say Gibby_2 old bean! Are you still around?
<ComradeHaz`> Do I need concern myself as what user I run the virtual machine?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-22
<Gibby> new install, using pvr-150's... 2 of them..... any idea on this error? http://pastebin.com/L0j9Qkis
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [ 3.765382] ivtv: Start initialization, version 1.4.2 [ 3.765430] ivtv0: - Pastebin.com
<Seeker`> I changed from using 0.24.1-fixes to 0.25 in mythbuntu control center - should that have removed the old 0.24 libraries when I updated?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-23
<Gibby> any1 using a backend in a domU with a pvr-150?
<Seeker`> I changed from using 0.24.1-fixes to 0.25 in mythbuntu control center - should that have removed the old 0.24 libraries when I updated?
<dekarl> define "old 0.24 libraries" I think the 0.25 packages have the library postfix -0.24, too
<Seeker`> dekarl: well, iamlindoro seemed to think that if old versions of libs were still around it would cause problems
<dekarl> Seeker`: true, leftover stuff from old versions is always fun. Do you think you do have leftover stuff?
<Seeker`> I don't know. hence why I was asking whether it should haev done it automatically
<dekarl> and yes, removing the 0.24 packages should remove all libraries.
<dekarl> but adding the 0.25 packages will install new libraries with -0.24 in their name if I'm not mistaken :)
<Seeker`> fair enough :)
<dekarl> see https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/blob/master/mythtv/settings.pro#L41
<Zinn> [github.com] mythtv/settings.pro at master from MythTV/mythtv - GitHub
<dekarl> looks like the library version for the cutting edge stuff is still 0.24
<K0rny> ok silly question, is there a way to automatically install updates on a frontend? I don't have a keyboard attached to my front ends typically  and I'm running the fixes repo for .24.
<dekarl> why not enable ssh and do a remote update *at the same time* as you update the backend?
<rhpot1991> I agree ssh into them to update
<tgm4883> ssh ftw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-24
<dewman> tgm4883, fort worth texas? hehe
<dewman> why do flys come back to life when you "think" you killed them?
<tgm4883> dewman, I think that would be FWT, not FTW
<dewman> tgm4883, close enough...I have been drinking homebrew wine...LOL
<Gibby> besides /etc/mythtv/* where else do I change the BE IP on a FE?
<Gibby> figured it out... forgot to change it in the BE under myth backend setup
<Gibby> Just installed a fresh 10.04.... my pvr-150's are recognized but not my hd-pvrs... I thought the drivers were now included in the kernel
<rhpot1991> hdpvr is
<rhpot1991> define not recognized
<rhpot1991> actually 10.04 was a while back, but I think it was included back then
<Gibby> I just get this on boot: usbcore: registered new interface driver hdpvr
<Gibby> just did a full upgrade and dist-upgrade...rebooting now
<Gibby> no luck
<rhpot1991> why do you think its not recognized?
<Gibby> no /dev/video#
<Gibby> also modinfo hdpvr doesn't show 4903 model, like my old 10.04 box
<Gibby> try to figure out what I did on my old box
<Gibby> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Gibby> !logs
<Gibby> !log
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about log
<Gibby> !irc logs
<Zinn> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Gibby> awesome found the chat logs from when i was getting it to work on the old box... i just said that i got it working not how.... /me fails
<rhpot1991> Gibby: it shouldn't be too hard, so you may be overlooking something obvious
<Gibby> rhpot1991, i know but what? is there an extra package or do I have compile drivers?
<Gibby> found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590146&page=7
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] HD-PVR Problems 10.04 (not making /dev/videoX) - Page 7 - Ubuntu Forums
<dekarl> is it just me or is the test for mysqld in the upstart config for mythtv-backend not working anymore? (latest 0.25 since a few days on mythbuntu 11.04)
<likwid--_> anyone know where i can download aacs
<likwid--_> im running the latest release of mythbuntu
<likwid--_> unless there is some other way to play bluray disks
<likwid--_> or is that the general way?
<likwid--_> using libaacs and aacskeys?
<likwid--_> steve: were you the one talking to me about playin blurays the other day?
<rhpot1991> likwid--_: google makemkv
<rhpot1991> some people use and like that
<rhpot1991> if you want information about native playback you are better off asking in #mythtv-users
<likwid--_> ah ok
<Seeker`> what does mythbuntu set the default root mysql password to
<patdk-lap> it doesn't, that depends on the mysql server package
<Seeker`> patdk-lap: any idea what it would be set to then?
<patdk-lap> seeker`, whatever it did when it installed it
<patdk-lap> how should I know what you typed, or the random generater used
<Seeker`> patdk-lap: I ddin't type anything. Where would the random generator have stored it?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, there either A) is no root mysql user password, or B) you typed something in
<tgm4883> Seeker`, if you want
<tgm4883> !mysql | Seeker`
<Zinn> Seeker`: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Seeker`> fixed it, started it up to ignore the grant tables, set up a password, then restarted it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-25
<Gibby> any idea on tihs? http://pastebin.com/iMqXS0ne   my f/e when it first starts connec to the b/e... then it try tires to connect to nothing...?
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] 2011-08-24 23:55:33.925 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.1.6 - Pastebin.com
<Seeker`> any idea why screen blanking has stopped working?
<Seeker`> At the main mythtv menu, the screen starts to dim, then comes back to life
<Seeker`> or, are there any frontend -v options that will give me more information about what is going on?
<qwebirc86951> Just wondering where I'd go to get a lirc configuration issue fixed?
<tgm4883> qwebirc86951, what issue?
<qwebirc86951> I have a pvr-150 and an HVR-1600 that both need to be set up with the lirc_zilog driver and firmware put in the /lib/firmware folder
<qwebirc86951> they both come up as lirc_i2c when I use mythbuntu-control-center and choose Hauppauge TV-card
<qwebirc86951> I used this firmware http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/lmilk/haup-ir-blaster.bin
<qwebirc86951> This also gets the blaster working on both too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-26
<dewman> rhpot1991, I am looking at setting up mythexport, I noticed in the webpage it wants me to enable mediabuntu...However, i really dont want to install some of those packages that come with medibuntu....I noticed that I need aac, but in order for that to be installed i need to activate medibuntu?
<dewman> also i guess the only way to really see if its doing anything is to set it to debug correct? since there isnt a status of the job.
<dewman> and one more question, can i run it on a slave backend?
<rhpot1991> dewman: what packages don't you want?  All I've ever gotten from there has been ffmpeg related
<rhpot1991> it can run on a slave but it doesn't know storage groups so you will need to trick it into the location
<rhpot1991> actually thats half true
<rhpot1991> it will know the local storage groups, but cannot access any storage group over a network
<dashs> mythbuntu 0.24 - iec958 audio does not work from frontend, fine from system -- do I need an .asoundrc file ? also frontend resamples to 32k, wassup with that?
<rhpot1991> dashs: guessing you don't have the right audio device selected in the setup menu
<dashs> rhpot1991: no, it's the correct device -- other programs play thru it.
<dashs> rhpot1991: card, tos, home-theater worked perfectly on 0.22
<dashs> I'll set up for audio dbg from mythfrontend
<dekarl> dashs: I guess rhpot1991 was referring to: All users upgrading from a previous version of MythTV to 0.24 are strongly advised to rescan for audio devices on their frontends (in the audio settings menu) after upgrading due to the rewritten audio framework which can conflict with legacy settings. In several cases, this is a requirement.
<dashs> dekarl:  yes I did need to do that on 1st pass.  I now have a log with -v playback,audio
<dekarl> ok, just making sure
<dashs> dekarl: only suspicious thing in the log: vdpau seems to require 'extra audio option'. Wassup there?
<dekarl> no idea... at one of my boxen with nvidia the mixer device seems to change order depending on a monitor being connect at boot or not ;)
<dashs> dekarl: don't know about this release, but 0.22 would order audio cards randomly (this box has 5), so I wrote a script.
<dashs> dekarl: log doesn't light me up.  Can I pastebin it?
<dashs> Is there a chance that all my 0.22 recording will never play audio on 0.24 ?
<Seeker`> I'll try in here too - I'm running the 0.25 builds
<Seeker`> I'm getting the following error in my frontend log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675431/ running on a pc named "htpc". My backend is running on a remote machine called "mediaserv"
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dashs> dekarl:  iec958 no audio  in http://pastebin.com/j5NbFPYC
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] iec958 no audio - Pastebin.com
<marsilainen> hi all, when I install mythbuntu and it asks me for a username to create a user, then that is the user that will be set to automatically login/run the frontend etc right?
<marsilainen> and that user also has sudo privileges right?
<tgm4883> marsilainen, yes
<marsilainen> is it safe to remove sudo privileges from that user?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Are you creating a new user that will use sudo?
<marsilainen> just feels a bit wrong to have my frontend running with a user which has sudo access
<marsilainen> yes
<marsilainen> I'll install and give it an account which is just for running the frontend etc
<tgm4883> why not just set the other user to auto-login and start the frontend?
<marsilainen> then I'll add a new user for when I want to login remotely etc and set that to allow sudo
<marsilainen> sure, if that's easy?
<marsilainen> is it just a case of running some binary to start the frontend?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> just see how it is started in the regular account, then set that up for the new account
<tgm4883> or do it via MCC
<tgm4883> disable it in MCC from the old account
<tgm4883> then reenable it in MCC from the new account
<marsilainen> does the frontend user need to be a member of the 'mythtv' group?
<marsilainen> or is that only needed for backend stuff?
<Gibby> .... mythtv-setup is not allowing me to probe any of my video inputs.... my user is in the mythv and video group, mythtv is in the video group
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-27
<Gibby> on 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-33 and I am getting this lirc error lirc_mceusb: disagrees about version of symbol
<DeadEnd> how do I keep headless 10.04 running the latest version of  mythtv-backend so it remains current with my laptop/desktop which will be running 11.04 and subsequent upgrades
<marsilainen> hi all, if I want to run mythfilldatabase from the commandline, which user should I run it as?
<marsilainen> my logged in user that I run the frontend as? the user 'mythtv'? root?
<dekarl> marsilainen: it's best to run mythfilldatabase as the user that the backend runs as
<dekarl> user "mythtv" sounds good
<marsilainen> dekarl: ok, thanks
<yu210148> Hi All, how can I make the default video library view in the default terra theme gallery instead of browse?
<yu210148> Does anyone know which file to edit to do that?
<yu210148> Found a solution.  I changed my menu theme from Default to the Media Center Menu Theme and it did the trick.
<yu210148> Did the default change between mythbuntu 10.04 and 11.04?
<yu210148> I had 10.04 installed on this machine before and this media center menu theme is what was on it then.  Although it's entirely possible that I changed it and then totally forgot I'd done so.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-28
<dewman> rhpot1991, I thought it would load like a new version of flash and other things. I am just trying to be careful with what I install on this box..
<rhpot1991> dewman: shouldn't be much, if you want to you can prob grab the packages and install by hand
<rhpot1991> orrrrr
<rhpot1991> enable medibuntu
<rhpot1991> then sudo apt-get install all the ffmpeg packages
<rhpot1991> then disable medibuntu
<rhpot1991> and you can put a hold on the ffmpeg packages then if you wanted
<likwid--_> so within videos dir ive created say "Game of thrones" dir which i put episodes in.  once i click the folder it shows them and has all meta data.. is there a way to get rid of the link back to Storage Groups?
<j-paul> helo, на русском тут есть кто?
<j-paul> Hello, there is a problem, I can not adjust the air analog TV, the channels were found but did nothing pokazyvatsya, a noise
<j-paul> Hello, there is a problem, I can not adjust the air analog TV, the channels were found but did nothing to show a noise
<j-paul> Hello, there is a problem, I can not adjust the air analog TV, the channels were found but did nothing to show a noise
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-20
<Shinobi> Can a separate front and back end system work well over wifi (g)? Do most people use wifi or hard wire?
<tgm4883> Shinobi, for SD it might work. For HD you'll need to connect at N speeds
<Shinobi> Are there any good tuners that use regular PCI these days? Or do they all use PCI-E - 1x?
<mal> hi there, I'm getting there, I have mythbuntu installed on a frontend and backend setup. I have my other hdd mounted with NFS, but on selecting music to play I see every files listed twice
<pedrocr> am I correct in assuming that version 0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1 includes all fixes up to 20120802 and thus includes this fix: http://code.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/f612576017d1cdd0d2f815dce162cf0fd5310ab0/mythtv
<Zinn> [code.mythtv.org] Changeset f61257601 – MythTV
<tgm4883> pedrocr, I'm terrible with git, is that fix in the 0.25 fixes branch?
<pedrocr> tgm4883, 0.25 fixes yes
<tgm4883> pedrocr, then yes it should be in the latest builds
<pedrocr> I just got this comment to the bug report: "Perdo, please test the 0.26 beta."
<pedrocr> is that packaged anywhere for ubuntu?
<pedrocr> I see https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26 seems to have a version but that doesn't include a mythtv-backend package
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.26 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> pedrocr, yes it does
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26/+packages
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Packages in “0.26” : 0.26 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> you're looking at the source package, not the binaries
<pedrocr> that's it, thanks
<pedrocr> I'll try it then
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-21
<Azelphur> Anyone know how to do mass rename in 0.25? can you still use jamu or is there something else
<tgm4883> Azelphur, mass rename?
<Azelphur> tgm4883: like, given the metadata, make all files follow a naming convention
<tgm4883> Azelphur, I don't think that was a part of jamu. If it was, then there still isn't anything like that anymore
<tgm4883> jamu parsed filenames, and added metadata to mythtv
<tgm4883> not the other way around IIRC
<Azelphur> oh
<Azelphur> will have to hack something up to do it, haha
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-23
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I just installed 12.04 mythbuntu, I am having problems with my tuner card. I have a Hauppage Wintv-HVR-1600 (I think mce edition due to having the fm radio on it).
<tgm4883> lwizardl, should work out of the box
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/ENuLX2kn
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] $ dmesg | grep cx18 [ 8.503554] cx18: Start initialization, version 1.5.1 - Pastebin.com
<lwizardl> that is what i just got.
<lwizardl> i can not get the settings working for comcast cable
<tgm4883> lwizardl, not sure what that is suppose to show me, as it looks like it's working to me
<lwizardl> ok i was reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f129d267ff1285f1d49fd8259815f074&t=2004450 and those was the commands someone else used.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] HVR-1600 Mythbuntu 12.04 no Analog - Ubuntu Forums
<tgm4883> lwizardl, ok, are you trying to record analog or digital?
<lwizardl> but i can not get any found channels
<lwizardl> both is what i planned on
<lwizardl> analog -> vcr
<lwizardl> digital -> comcast
<tgm4883> ok, are you trying to scan analog or digital?
<lwizardl> digital
<tgm4883> err, I don't know if you can hook both those up at the same time
<tgm4883> it's been awhile since I looked at that card though
<tgm4883> what I mean is, from different sources
<lwizardl> hmm
<tgm4883> let me take a quick peak at a screenshow
<lwizardl> of ?
<tgm4883> do you have the vcr hooked up though svideo?
<lwizardl> yes
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> so you are working with digital now
<tgm4883> and you set it up as a digital card in mythtv?
<lwizardl> okay i have to add the screenshot bck into my system. brb
<lwizardl> okay back
<lwizardl> tgm4883, still here
<lwizardl> http://s14.postimage.org/k3r7dtb41/Screenshot_from_2012_08_22_21_35_49.png
<Zinn> [s14.postimage.org] N/A
<lwizardl> http://s14.postimage.org/j2qyoou4h/Screenshot_from_2012_08_22_21_33_43.png
<Zinn> [s14.postimage.org] N/A
<Shadow__X> activating a cablecard is fun stuff
<Shadow__X> and  i need to get a new cable card this one is faulty wohoo
<camille> anyone know if the tv settings menu changed from .23 to .25? I cant find it
<camille> the guide says to go to utilities and setup menu on the front end, and I dont see that as an option
<camille> long story short i am trying to modify channel groups
<camille> anyone know how?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> camille, Setup > Video > Channel Groups
<camille> tgm4883: ahh thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-24
<cheus> Hi, I'm on mythbuntu 12.04 and whenever my monitor is turned off my session crashes and I'm back at a login screen. Any idea what could cause the session to crash with just the press of a monitor power button? I checked acpi and saw no events.
<tgm4883> cheus, are you using HDMI?
<cheus> tgm4883: I am
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> vid card?
<cheus> nvidia 9400 GT. Had this machine running mythbuntu for successive updates since the distro's inception
<cheus> tgm4883:  12.04 knocked quite a few things for a loop.
<tgm4883> cheus, It sounds like it's an issue with CeC
<cheus> tgm4883:  CeC?
<tgm4883> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#CEC
<Zinn> [en.wikipedia.org] HDMI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tgm4883> cheus, basically, you turn your tv off, it sends a signal though HDMI
<tgm4883> bad news is I've not heard of this issue before
<tgm4883> you might want to try in #mythtv-users
<cheus> tgm4883: Ahh. Actually, I say it fires when I turn it off, but it might be firing when it turns back on -- at the very least I see acpi's client disconnect and crash when it comes back on
<tgm4883> cheus, well CeC is going to cover both of those
<tgm4883> as well as input changes
<tgm4883> maybe volume/channel changes too
<cheus> tgm4883: Thanks for the tip. That's more than I had to start with.
<korn788> hello  have a win tv 1600 tuner card and im using a windows mce remote can mythtv do ir blaster
<korn788> and if so is there a guide i can find
<riddlebox> do I have to do anything special for a pvr-150 to work in mythtbuntu?
<riddlebox> mythbuntu sees the card in the setup..but I am not seeing any tv
<Technophil> I vaguely recall the IPTV MPEG2 encoder stuff (PVR-150) was removed in ?0.25, can someone clarify please?
<Technophil> Sorry IVTV
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-25
<tgm4883> Technophil, I doubt that
<tgm4883> but IDK
<Technophil> tgm4883: Thanks for reply.
<korn788>  /msg NickServ identify pokemon
<korn788>  /msg NickServ identify pokemon
<korn788> hello is anyone there
<korn788> im stuck trying to get my hvr-1600 to work
<riddlebox> I am setting up a pvr 150 and in mplayer I see some of a picture but in myth it says the channel are locked and I can't view anything?
<riddlebox> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<kaneda^> hi all, has anyone here experienced the blank screen on install bug?
<kaneda^> when i try to boot from the live disk or install i get no graphics signal
<kaneda^> i've tried all of the solutions involving nomodeset, noacip, and the boot options
<kaneda^> the last thing i tried was selecting nomodset on the startup screen, then changing quiet and splash to nomodeset, then booting
<kaneda^> for a second i see tty, then signal cuts out again
<kaneda^> is this a 64bit issue?
<kaneda^> the 32-bit version has the same issue
<kaneda^> using nosplash noquiet nomodeset i see the tty for about 10 seconds, then it disappears again
<kaneda^> hmm, so i got this working in ubuntu, but not mythbuntu
<kaneda^> lol
<kaneda^> from cli, live-install vga=371 noacip nolacip solves the problem on ubuntu, but on mythbuntu amd64 it cuases the machine to shut off
<kaneda^> oooh, i got it to work
<kaneda^> if you "scan" first it works, how odd
<kaneda^> looking great in HDMI, laters
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> i need help on 11.04 MB with  wintv-hvr-1600 setup. under windows the card works fine, under linux not so much
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-26
<jac1d2> Hello all.  I am running the mytbuntu release based on Ubuntu 9.10 and I am looking for the name of the command to create the human readable recordings
<jac1d2> I know I have it because I've done it before but I can not seem to find it.  Can anyone help?
<jac1d2> 'Looks like i found it:
<jac1d2> -mythbuntu:/usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs/mythrename.pl
<riddlebox> hello, is anyone using a hvr-1250? I am having trouble seeing any channels on it
<qwebirc90657> Hi everybody, just wondering if mythbuntu and dedicated backend would be a good alternative to a tivo style dvr box
<qwebirc90657> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> i am getting this problem from cron even though the db is definted in backup.pl and i was able to run backup.pl without options successfully
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/xQ39TL8t
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database: ERROR: DBBackupDirectory not specified, sto - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, echo "DBBackupDirectory=/home/mythtv" > ~/.mythtv/backuprc
<tgm4883> from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV Official Wiki
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: ah i set that up under my own username instead of mythtv
<Shadow__X> tgm4883:so i already have this setup before cron failed echo "DBBackupDirectory=/home/user" > ~/.mythtv/backuprc
<Shadow__X> and ~/.mythtv is under the user home folder
<tgm4883> If you're still getting that error, and you have that file and setting set in the right users directory, you might want to try #mythtv-users, as mythtv devs that wrote that script hang out there
<Shadow__X> well this has been set for years but this is the first time cron has given me an error
<tgm4883> then something changed
<Shadow__X> i was able to run backup.pl without any args and it backups to /home/user/DB_Backups which i had setup in backup.pl and in backuprc
<tgm4883> can it read that file anymore?
<Shadow__X> the perms are 744 for that file so everyone can read it
<Shadow__X> hmm i just ran the cron script using root and it worked fine
<Shadow__X> so i guess its working now
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: thanks for the help
<Shadow__X> will mythtv-status make it into the repo again?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, I don't think the dev ever fixed that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-19
<ceeKay> i'm trying to figure out whether the mythbuntu kernel has a patch that i found on kernel.org to fix a Via firewire issue i've been having... is there a gitweb/cgit repo for mythbuntu i can browse?
<ceeKay> nm found on my own it seems :) http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git;a=summary
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-21
<DonkeyHotei> !help
<DonkeyHotei> no bot...
<DonkeyHotei> is there any hope of a ppa with dkms'ed drivers for the Ceton InfiniTV?
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, doubtful, as none of the mythbuntu developers have that card. Is there info/instructions on that somewhere?
<DonkeyHotei> http://cetoncorp.com/infinitv_support/linux_drivers/
<tgm4883> hmm, no license info
<tgm4883> without some license info, it's pretty difficult for us to put it on a PPA
<DonkeyHotei> there's no copyright statement, either. the module signature says "GPL v2"
<tgm4883> I won't say it's not going to happen, but it's not exactly at the top of our todo list
<DonkeyHotei> kernel updates would make the device a pain otherwise, and it's one of only three such things mythtv supports
<qwebirc920> I have a question about mythbuntu.  It might be more related to ubuntu and vlc.
<rhpot1991> qwebirc920: better to just ask your question and wait for a response
<rhpot1991> people come and go here
<qwebirc920> I have the basic mythbuntu installation 12.04 with frontend and backend on same laptop.  Right after I installed it, I tried to play a DVD for the first time. I was prompted with a dialog asking what to   do with the file.  I VLC and checked "do not ask again".  Later, when i learned a little more about mythtv, I   noticed that when I put a DVD in (while in the mythtv front-end) that that mythtv would open vlc and begin   pl
<qwebirc920> But it appears that ubuntu is also opening vlc and playing the same file.  My question is; How do I undo the ubuntu auto run of the dvd?
<gregL> qwebirc920, I believe if you look under frontend set up,then General the 4th screen in uncheck Media monitor...
<qwebirc920> Thanks for responding greg.  It was not checked.  If I select play optical disk in Mythtv, it plays the video in the mythtv front-end interface.  But VLC appears to launch directly from ubuntu.
<qwebirc920> Consequently the same video is playing twice (at the same time).
<qwebirc920> Ok.  New information.  It looks VLC is being launched by ubuntu.  The association is user specific.  I created another user and tested it.  before launching mythtv front end, I inserted a DVD.  A dialog displayed asking what to do.  I selected nothing (do same in future).  Of course VLC did not launch.  When I started the frontend and selected play DVD, only one video was playing.  In the other user, I selected to play VLC e
<qwebirc920> It looks like I am running xcfe4.  I do not see any associations listed in the "drives and media" interface dialog.  What else might be launching vlc when a dvd is inserted?
<qwebirc59292> Mythbuntu install 12.04.2  - xfce4 : question about thunar "removable drives and media".  On a new installation, the first time I inserted a DVD I was prompted with a dialog asking what to do.  I chose open VLC with the option to not ask again.  I now want to change the setting so that upon inserting a DVD nothing executes.  However, the on the Multimedia tab of Thunar volman (gui), there is nothing set, the text box is gr
<qwebirc59292> Is there a configuration file I can update manually to remove the entry to lauch VLC when a DVD is inserted?
<SteveGoodey> qwebirc59292: http://www.randommadness.co.uk/support/19-xubuntu-1110-vlc-default-media-player-thunar. Any use?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-22
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2013-08-20 10:48:56 PM PDT]  <tgm4883> I won't say it's not going to happen, but it's not exactly at the top of our todo list <----- i put it in my ppa; just copy it to the mythbuntu ppa: https://launchpad.net/~daniel-gimpelevich/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3440172/+listing-archive-extra
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-23
<skorpio> hello, what can i do if i get no lock with some channels?
<skorpio> i habe tried to enable quicktune manually but it didnt work
<skorpio> also i have told mythtv to wait longer for a signal
<skorpio> sometimes those channels function
<skorpio> i had the same problem with the same channel under metv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-24
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2013-08-20 10:48:56 PM PDT]  <tgm4883> I won't say it's not going to happen, but it's not exactly at the top of our todo list <----- i put it in my ppa; just copy it to the mythbuntu ppa: https://launchpad.net/~daniel-gimpelevich/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3440172/+listing-archive-extra
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, I saw that but haven't looked at it much. We'd have to be able to build it for more than quantal
<DonkeyHotei> i picked quantal because the latest XBMCbuntu is quantal-based
<DonkeyHotei> just change the changelog when you upload
<DonkeyHotei> build it for all the releases you build everything else for
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: should work as-is
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, that is DKMS enabled right? We should only need to build it once for each release?
<DonkeyHotei> right
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: dkms conf by yours truly
<jya> this LIRC in 12.04 really gave me the crap… So it suddenly decided to work after a reboot, worked for about 6 months. yesterday I plugged a USB->232 adapter , and now it doesn't work. Remove the usb adapter, rebooted dozen times, refuses to work again...
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: so, are you gonna grab the pkg?
<tgm4883> I was going to have superm1 take a look at it
<DonkeyHotei> he seems afk
<tgm4883> yea, i'll grab it and put it on our experimental PPA
<DonkeyHotei> how long would it be quarantined there?
<tgm4883> at least until someone can review it
<DonkeyHotei> i take it that wouldn't be long
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: right?
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, probably not too long
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, do you also have a bzr branch of it somewhere?
<DonkeyHotei> no, i simply pkged and uploaded
<DonkeyHotei> you can create one
<DonkeyHotei> upload it for more than just quantal
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: feel free; it's gpl
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: your upload will build in an hour; got bzr?
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, I'll pull the source package down and take a look at it
<tgm4883> I'll need to do that to build for multiple releases
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-25
<bonelifer> I have mythbuntu 11.10 with .24-fixes.  I have a hdhomerun(grey dual tuner). I have it all setup and it records fine.  My problem is when I run a transcode on these files I get chipmunk audio, and the first few frames of the video running throughout the file till the end of the audio. I'd like to cut these files down in size and remove the commercials(do the initial marking manually).
<DonkeyHotei> isn't 11.10 EOL'ed?
<bonelifer> I haven't updated(well I tried) because I have pvr-500 and when I tried before ended up with 0kb recording, etc
<DonkeyHotei> there might be mythbuntu-specific upgrade notes somewhere
<bonelifer> the 0kb, was mythtv specific. I think it's fixed in .26, but having been burned once.... :(
<bonelifer> I'm really concerned about trancoding the hdhomerun video though
<DonkeyHotei> well, any notes for a mythtv upgrade in a mythbuntu upgrade should be in the notes for the mythbuntu upgrade
<bonelifer> not trying to upgrade at the moment.
<qwebirc39259> Hey guys, first of all THANK YOU!  Second, I just really hosed up a Mythbuntu shared setup.  I think I went most wrong on the sql database stuff.
<qwebirc39259> I am starting over now.  I read that the sql default settings only allow local (loopback) connections, is that right?  How do I fix that to share it?
<qwebirc27530> hey guys. qq. i have mythbuntu booted into live cd. anyway to test tuner to make sure it works before i install?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. are there any instructions anywhere on Mythbuntu and HDMI audio?
<skorpio> hello, i have downloaded channel icons to '/home/user/.mythtv/channels' but they are not present in the frontent allthough it is the only one running on the same machine
<skorpio> what can i do?
<imthenachoman> anyone know why when i exit mythbuntu my desktop is so huge?
<imthenachoman> anyone?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-19
<enyc> Hrrm... I suspect this is essentially a bug in MythBuntu -- I have a network config where I (knowingly) want to get MythBackend and Mysql listening on 'all interfaces' -- access possible across subnets, not just link-local-addresses ...  and know what I'm doing with firewalling etc....    anyway...
<enyc> ... If you install mythbuntu 14.04.1 and select the options for mythbackend used by other machines... -- it seems to setup mysql to listen on 0.0.0.0
<enyc> which makes mysql ipv4-only  even though the rest of mythtv is correctly listening on the configured IPv4+IPv6 global addresses.
<enyc> I (think) this needs fixing so that when mysql is set for 'all interfaces' on purpase it actually is set to listen on 0.0.0.0 and ::0, giving 'feature parity' IPv4+IPv6  at least in that regard
<enyc> This was 'breaking' the auto-discover-mythbackend-from-local-subnet  which wanted to talk to the IPv6 address and failed for the database part of course ;p
<tgm4883> enyc: that is true I guess, can you file a bug on launchpad for it?
<tgm4883> enyc: and for changing the mythtv db password, that can be done with a dpkg-reconfigure
<enyc> tgm4883: hrrm... seemingly this is in the default  mysql default  config file.. and rerunning dpkg-reconfigure  only  comments/uncomments the bind-address= line automatically ...
<tgm4883> enyc: what are you running dpkg-reconfigure on?
<enyc> tgm4883: I wonder what that then does for 'upgraders'  -- will it reliably ''installing new version of config file'' or will it get confused by the extra # being / not-being present before updatign the config
<tgm4883> enyc: our steps for resetting the password are
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<enyc> tgm4883: ubuntu trusty mythbuntu 14.04.1 amd64, with the mythtv fixes 0.27 series ppa
<tgm4883> enyc: as for the bind address, we don't do that in the main mysql config file, there is a mythtv mysql config file we use
<tgm4883> IIRC, /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<enyc> tgm4883: I think there must be some misunderstanding -- I wasn't tryingto change mysql password at this point
<tgm4883> enyc: right, I was commenting on what you said a few days ago
<enyc> tgm4883: i know there is, wiht an error in it (0.0.0.0)
<enyc> tgm4883: aah ok
<tgm4883> enyc: the bind address though is set in that other file
<tgm4883> it's specific to us, I think we just write it new every time
<enyc> tgm4883: but see above about .. if we 'fix' the bind-address in mythtv.cnf to be ::0  ...
<enyc> tgm4883: and somebody with the package _already_ upgrades it to a version that supplies new config
<tgm4883> what is the mysql way of binding to any address?
<enyc> tgm4883: err "::" -- is the way of doing it
<enyc> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/ipv6-server-config.html
<tgm4883> enyc: wouldn't that not listen on ipv4 though?
<enyc> wheezy, precise, trusty,  all have  MySQL 5.5 so should be no problem
<enyc> tgm4883: no, the socket accepts IPv4 and IPv6 connections
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<tgm4883> superm1: ^^ that is a packaging change right?
<tgm4883> or is it in MCC
<enyc> tgm4883: however, the IPv4-connections appear to be from ::ffff:ip.v4.adr.ess
<enyc> tgm4883: which would affect those who have setup per-host mysql permissions (only)
<enyc> tgm4883: but then those people would probably know what they are doing with address binding too ;p
<enyc> tgm4883: with *some* daemons  there is a way to configure them to listen on  ::0 "IPv6-ONLY" (switch off v4 compatibility)  and  then ALSO listen on 0.0.0.0 [IPv4-only]   in which case the above doesn't happen
<enyc> tgm4883: but using the IPv6-socket-API's  automatic IPv4-compatibility  for this inbound-only-server  really really isn't a problem imho, and is as suggeshed by mysql docs themselves
<tgm4883> if we just comment out bind-address completely, what does it do?
<enyc> tgm4883: it takes the bind-address from the my.cnf  which says 127.0.0.1
<enyc> tgm4883: NOTE -- the current "dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" does EXACTLY that -- it  comments/uncomments  the bind-address=  line in mysql/mythtv.cnf
<enyc> tgm4883: However, I will TRY commenting it out in BOTH  mythtv.cnf AND my.cnf
<enyc> tgm4883: ok, in that case, trusty MySQL binary 'internal default'   defaults to 0.0.0.0 IPv4-ONLY mode
<tgm4883> ok, so it sounds like the sensible thing to do is bind to ::
<enyc> tgm4883: indeed
<enyc> tgm4883: I would say for some 'niche' users -- who have for some weird reason  changed  /proc/sys/net/ipv6/bindv6only=1  will stop them connecting to MySQL over IPv4
<enyc> tgm4883: equally  niche  users who have setup  Per-IPv4-address permissions at the MySQL level, *may* find they need to change  references to  user@ipv4-address to  user@::ffff:ipv4-address   in their permissions
<enyc> tgm4883: these are equally niche/technical ability problems  just  as much is the problem of  'ipv6 doesnt sodding well work'  =)  ...  etc...
<enyc> tgm4883: if needbe i create a bug...   Please remind me  of the exact approach for bugs in this context..  I will have some more to write r.e. couple simple changes to make our source functional on debian-Wheezy etc.
<enyc> tgm4883: I don't want to accidentally post bug against mythtv ubuntu version rather than mythbuntu PPA etc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-20
<qwebirc77532> Having problems installing mythbuntu 14.04 LTS on new system.  Thought it crashed, but it just seems to take a very long time  without any progress indication.
<qwebirc77532> Now stuck at "starting up the partitioner" at 34% for 5-10 minutes with "please wait
<qwebirc77532> Well, it finally came back with choices for partitioning.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-22
<enyc> superm1, tgm4883: ping =)
<superm1> yep i'm around what's up?
<enyc> superm1: ""if needbe i create a bug...   Please remind me  of the exact approach for bugs in this context..  I don't want to accidentally post bug against mythtv ubuntu version rather than mythbuntu PPA etc
<enyc> superm1: i was trying ot ask tgm4883
<superm1> what's the bug about ?
<enyc> superm1: packaging related, not code
<superm1> i'd just make a git pull request
<superm1> and send it to me and dekarl
<enyc> superm1: i.e. fix the bug that breaks ipv6 connection to database, fix the bug ...... etc...
<superm1> on github
<superm1> one of us would get it
<enyc> superm1: what which how where why when humm   not really familiar with doing
<enyc> superm1: i've discovered the whys and wherefores of all sorts of complexity wrt 'svn' at placement...
<superm1> svn?
<superm1> basic steps:
<enyc> superm1: subversion ;p
<superm1> 1) open a github account if you don't have
<superm1> 2) fork https://github.com/mythtv/packaging
<superm1> 3) checkout that branch from your fork
<superm1> 4) make changes, git add the files you changed, git commit them
<superm1> 5) git push to your branch at github
<superm1> 6) use the U/I at github to file a pull request
<enyc> I like command lines =) but hey... =)
<superm1> hopefully we get notifications at github, but i'm not sure - so just send me the URL here in case
<superm1> you'll get attribution for all the changes then
<enyc> ok, there are various, different, changes that fix various, different, problems...  should all these be sumbitted as one or  what?
<superm1> separate for each fix
<superm1> do it against the master branch first
<enyc> as separate _branch_ ?   separate _git add_+_git commit_ ??
<superm1> if they're applicable to other branches those should be against the approrpiate branches too
<superm1> git add $FILE
<enyc> I'm not familiar with the various branches you refer to
<superm1> # git commit
<enyc> I (thought) this was 'one stream' we just fix our mythtv 0.27 packaging....
<superm1> so when you check out that packaging branch - that's the "master" packaging, eg 0.28 or trunk
<enyc> oh i see
<superm1> we fix stuff there, and then backport to older branches
<superm1> after you fix it in master, you can locally do a "git checkout fixes/0.27"
<superm1> and then you are working on the fixes/0.27 branch
<superm1> do the same set of fixes, or even cherry pick the sha-1 if that makes it easier
<enyc> so you want me to checkout the 0.28 packaging, make changes there, git add git commit  in that context
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> once you're all said and done, i think you run:
<superm1> # git push -a
<enyc> hangon:  you will backport  or i should attempt to commit the same to both 0.28 and 0.27 ??
<superm1> or something similar and it will push all your branches up
<superm1> either way
<enyc> understood
<enyc> I need to do a little more testing at weekend, wheezy-i386 box and various things =)...
<enyc> Need to figure out the update-rc.d or whatever postinst to make init script work
<enyc> also need to figure out the  root:adm  vs syslog:adm  logfiles difference
<enyc> otherwise, it largely seems that our packaging
<enyc> can build/run on wheezy and trusty
<enyc> AIUI you don't yet have a systemd init script, which would be a useful addition
<superm1> yeah i've made a lot of changes over the previous year to make it usefulish on debian
<superm1> but there probably will need to be a couple of places that you check if it's debian or ubuntu and set permissions or certain scripts etc
<superm1> in terms of making init script work, dh_installinit is supposed to do that
<enyc> superm1: hrrm... what mechanism do you use to check debian or ubuntu ??
<superm1> enyc: lsb_release
<superm1> or cat /etc/lsb-release
<enyc> superm1: kk
<enyc> superm1: any ideas on this weirdness... only applies to 0.27[well, not 0.25, not tried 0.28] on arm[el,hf,rpi]  on wheezy   [trusty-armhf works]   :  http://www.mythtvtalk.com/linker-issue-16751/
<superm1> mmm not really sure on that
<enyc> fwiw I'm going to try running the  marilatt/deb-multimedia  build on my arm chroots and see what happens =)
<enyc> there may be some little fix in their debian diffs/patches / rules to compile =)
<enyc> ooooh they fail in a different way ;p
<enyc> Cannot open POTFILES.in.temp for writing at /usr/share/intltool-debian/intltool-update line 615.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-23
<waxhead> hi eeryone...
<waxhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119207/
<waxhead> the problem apears to be here....  Setting up mythtv-database (2:0.27.0+fixes.20140324.8ee257c-0ubuntu3) ...
<waxhead> ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 22: No database selected
<waxhead> any suggestions?  :)
<tgm4883> waxhead: you need to fix /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<tgm4883> it doesn't have the right info
<waxhead> tgm4883, thanks... looks like I might have found that...
<waxhead> the upgrade completed...
<waxhead> mythweb looks broken now..
<waxhead> and I've rebooted and got the new kernel...
<waxhead> I can't see the backend running though...
<tgm4883> waxhead: had you previously edited the mythweb apache config?
<waxhead> not that I recall...
<waxhead> but I have now to put the mythconverg details
<waxhead> in
<waxhead> init: mythtv-backend respawning too fast, stopped
<tgm4883> so the backend isn't staying started?
<waxhead> how do I start the mythback end these days??
<tgm4883> sudo service mythtv-backend start
<waxhead> not in /etc/init.d ?
<tgm4883> you don't need to run that no
<tgm4883> just the command above
<tgm4883> or restart/stop/status, depending on what you want the service to do
<waxhead> thnks
<waxhead> old school.. too used to typing it in
<waxhead> mythtv-status doesn't work
<waxhead> Sorry, failed to fetch http://localhost:6544/Status/GetStatus: 500 Can't connect to localhost:6544 (Connection refused)
<waxhead> nothing is listeningo n that port...
<tgm4883> waxhead: does 'sudo service mythtv-backend status' say that it is running?
<waxhead>  service mythtv-backend status
<waxhead> mythtv-backend stop/waiting
<waxhead> CoreContext main_helpers.cpp:555 (run_backend) Couldn't upgrade database to new schema
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> have you tried running mythtv-setup
<waxhead> I CoreContext dbcheck.cpp:463 (UpgradeTVDatabaseSchema) Waiting for database schema upgrade lock
<waxhead> nope...
<waxhead> this is a failed do-release-upgrade
<waxhead> so just happy I have a working linux box...
<waxhead> looks like collateral damage
<waxhead> oh... that's the gui part?
<tgm4883> yea
<waxhead> drat... OK.. this is going to annoy the people in the house more... :-)
<tgm4883> I've not seen a schema failure update
<waxhead> I've just got it from 1300 to 1311
<waxhead> 1311 to 1317 isn't work
<waxhead> ing
<waxhead> is there an error log somewhere i can see?
<waxhead> the one in the little terminal when you run mythtv-setup?
<tgm4883> what version were you upgrading from?
<tgm4883> well the log would be /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883> can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l | grep myth'
<waxonmyth> that's better...
<waxonmyth> back
<waxonmyth> did a release-upgrade from 1204 to 1404
<waxonmyth> what was the dpkg command you wanted me to run?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> 'dpkg -l | grep myth'
<waxonmyth> I wonder if it's a perms problem in mysql
<tgm4883> perhaps, anything in the log file? and what is the output of that command?
<waxonmyth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8119665/
<waxonmyth> and dpkg
<waxonmyth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8119685/
<tgm4883> This is the master backend?
<tgm4883> hmm, ok can you pastebin check your /etc/mythtv/config.xml file against your /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml file and see if they are the same (the one in /home should be a symlink to the other). Also, what is the output of 'ip addr' and also can you verify that the IP address for the master backend in mythtv-setup is set to this machine?
<tgm4883> doing some quick research indicates that error message is because only the master backend can upgrade the schema and this machine doesn't think it's the master backend
<waxonmyth> oh... ok.. thanks..
<waxonmyth> sym link is pointing int he irght place
<waxonmyth> I think I know what the problem might be..
<waxonmyth> IP and hostnames mixed up?
<waxonmyth> ie hostname is right, but config has IP
<tgm4883> possibly, try fixing it and trying again
<tgm4883> if that doesn't help, I'd ask over in #mythtv-users, since this would be a mythtv problem and you might find more people over there with the right answer (you might at least see a mythtv developer)
<waxonmyth> nope... and I have to go now.. got hockey...
<waxonmyth> thanks...
<waxonmyth> Im' working on the master machine...
<waxonmyth> so the IP and names are right..
<waxonmyth_> where will I find the log file to show error with the mythtv-setup command?
<waxhead_> Hi.. seems like a duplicate in the settings table is causing the schema upgrade to fail: http://pastebin.com/RdrK4Gv3
<qwebirc96709> I am trying to install an Hauppauge 2250 card in my Mythbuntu box, and I am at the end of my rope getting it to load the correct firmware.
<qwebirc96709> I have been all across the web on google with forum posts, how-to's, and various other "easy way install" pages, but nothing seems to work.
<qwebirc96709> Any advice for me from the group?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-18
<qwebirc55235> I have a WinTV-hvr-2200 that MythBuntu can't see nor probe. Is there something I am missing?
<qwebirc55235> (Tv tuner card for digital tv that is)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-20
<rwlove> Hello room. I'm using mythbuntu packages, updated today, on two machines- a frontend and a backend. The BE doesn't seem to be reporting a protocol token and therefore the network protocol (87 on both) mismatches. Any suggestions on how to proceed? From the logs: “(frontend=87/(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ (No entiendo!),backend=87/??)”
<moneylotion> hey gang, when i set my mythbackend ip to 127.0.0.1, i can access the front end, but now from other machine.... when i set to the ip address of that machine, mythtv stops working, any advice?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-21
<rwlove> is there a way to install older mythtv packages from the ppa?
<rwlove> I can't seem to find last month's build, for example
<qwebirc2693> Unable to enable WinTV-HVR-2200, MythBuntu can not detect card.
<qwebirc2693> Is that card supported?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-22
<Shadow__X> !search
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about search
<Shadow__X> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> its almost like there is a web page
<Shadow__X> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2200
<lisandro1> hola
<rwlove> hello
<LordDragon> hey all. it seems my installation is completely hosed. when i try and run the frontend, i get a white screen for like 5 mins and then it just crashes. so i want to reinstall, but somehow backup all the network and tuner settings so i can import to the fresh install. is that possible?
<LordDragon> hmm been googling. cant find anything useful about being stuck on white screen for mythtv frontend
<Shadow__X> LordDragon: there is a script called something like mythbackup or mythdb backup that lets you backup the config from the database
<Shadow__X> also, have you made sure the drivers for your gpu are installed?
<Shadow__X> have you enabled the updates repo
<Shadow__X> have you reset the frontend to default and reconfigure what it uses for viewing (gpu offloading,etc)
<LordDragon> no i havent. is there a command to reset to defaults?
<LordDragon> ok i reset it
<LordDragon> its loaded. gotta go through the config now
<LordDragon> working perfectly now
<LordDragon> thank you SO much Shadow__X :)
<Shadow__X> nice glad it works
<Shadow__X> so what was the problem?
<Shadow__X> ah, it was probably using some display option that didn't work
<LordDragon> yeah i just reset it
<LordDragon> so who knows
<LordDragon> one annoying thing though is when scrolling through the program guide, its very laggy. ill scroll down a once and it will just freeze for 3 or 4 seconds before scrolling
<LordDragon> what could that be?
<Shadow__X> do you have your gpu drivers installed?
<Shadow__X> watch cpu load when scrolling to see if there are load spies
<LordDragon> it must be using the video drivers cuz its set to OpenGL output and working perfectly fine other than that
<LordDragon> hmm how do you do direct channel entry into the guide? when i type a number it changes the date of the guide instead of letting me punch in a channel
<Shadow__X> its an option somehwere, i don't remembner where though
<Shadow__X> and which gpu do you have?
<LordDragon> hmm
<Shadow__X> just because opengl is working doesn't mean you are using the right driver
<LordDragon> NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
<Shadow__X> which os
<Shadow__X> ubuntu?
<Shadow__X> go into additional drivers, it will tell you if you are using the nvidia driver
<LordDragon> yep
<LordDragon> it says 1 in use
<LordDragon> and it shows my nvidia
<LordDragon> also the video is stuttering.. hmm
<LordDragon> i think i fixed this before somehow but dont remember how
<Shadow__X> i don't remember how you fixed it either!
<LordDragon> lol
<LordDragon> trying "opengl slim"
<Shadow__X> if you have a 9400 you should use the nvidia gpu offloading
<Shadow__X> forgot the name
<Shadow__X> vdpau
<LordDragon> oh yeah?
<Shadow__X> yeah, vdpau uses the gpu to play the video
<Shadow__X> gpu offloading
<Shadow__X> https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<LordDragon> would you recommend high normal or slim?
<LordDragon> for 9400m
<Shadow__X> i think they go over the idfferent ones on the page but without researching probably slim
<LordDragon> still getting occasional stutter but not neraly as bad
<Shadow__X> using vdpau
<LordDragon> yes
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> what does top say
<LordDragon> max about 15% cpu
<LordDragon> even when it stutters
<Shadow__X> thats odd, does it do that on all the different options
<Shadow__X> ?
<LordDragon> it was worse on opengl high
<LordDragon> but yes
<LordDragon> backend stuff works perfect. i can watch tv from my computer using kodi with no problem
<LordDragon> but the frontend stutters
<LordDragon> both video and audio
<LordDragon> they are very quick
<LordDragon> like hiccups
<LordDragon> it feels like a problem with priority
<Shadow__X> never had that problem, not sure
<Shadow__X> which driver is it using from additional driver
<LordDragon> priorietary
<Shadow__X> is it a laptop?
<LordDragon> 2009 Mac Mini
<LordDragon> 2.0ghz Core 2 Duo
<Shadow__X> wired or wireless
<LordDragon> wired
<Shadow__X> backend wired too?
<LordDragon> yep. backend and frontend are both on it
<Shadow__X> so it plays fine, stutters than plays fine again?
<LordDragon> yes
<Shadow__X> and the other decoding options on the frontend do the same?
<Shadow__X> did you enable auto updates repo?
<LordDragon> other decoding options? you mean opengl etc ?
<LordDragon> hmm it hasnt skipped in awhile after i enabled "extra audio buffering"
<Shadow__X> maybe thats it then?
<LordDragon> might be
<LordDragon> :)
<Shadow__X> might want to jot that down
<LordDragon> oops. it skipped
<LordDragon> at least its not very often
<Shadow__X> could you add more of a buffer?
<LordDragon> not sure how
<Shadow__X> is your backend slammed or something?
<LordDragon> shouldnt be. its not using alot of cpu
<LordDragon> and no other device is using it
<Shadow__X> is it skipping or hitting source errors?
<Shadow__X> if you can watch the same channel on your other frontend and compare
<LordDragon> yeah. i watched using my PC and kodi. the backend is solid
<LordDragon> so its not the source
<Shadow__X> not talking about using kodi though
<Shadow__X> using mythfrontend
<Shadow__X> keep the comparison as close to apples vs apples as possible
<LordDragon> so install mythfrontend on a nother computer?
<LordDragon> maybe i could try and play a recording back
<LordDragon> and see if it stutters
<Shadow__X> try a recording
<Shadow__X> i thought you had mythfrontend on the backend
<LordDragon> i do
<LordDragon> i only have one install of mythtv
<LordDragon> its on the mac mini
<LordDragon> both the backend and frontend
<LordDragon> on my main rig (this one) i use kodi and the mythtv addon
<LordDragon> so i can access the backend on the mac mini
<LordDragon> and that works flawlessly
<LordDragon> in any case im taking a break
<LordDragon> lol
<LordDragon> its mostly working
<LordDragon> it seems like some quirky driver thing
<LordDragon> either with the audio or gpu
<LordDragon> where it just glitches
<LordDragon> hmm theres a video playback test in the setup wizard
<LordDragon> maybe i should try that in a bit
<LordDragon> it could be a buffering thing too
<LordDragon> it might be underrunning the buffer
<LordDragon> because u can puase and stuff, im guessing its playing out of some sort of buffer, and not direct from the tuner
<Shadow__X> thats odd, i didn't realize the mac mini was be/fe
<Shadow__X> i never had those problems
<Shadow__X> i had problems with things taking a little to play because it was over wireless but not that
<LordDragon> hmm
<LordDragon> yeah. its odd
<LordDragon> ive really been thinking about getting a NUC
<Shadow__X> are you using a flash drive for storage? :D
<LordDragon> and using that instead
<LordDragon> haha
<LordDragon> :P
<LordDragon> built in 320gb hdd
<Shadow__X> the nucs are ok (and the varients) if you don't care about a lot of storage
<LordDragon> Shadow__X: well they have 1tb 2.5 drives
<LordDragon> thats plenty for me
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<LordDragon> they are pricey though
<Shadow__X> i think somewhere around 2-4tb for main recordings and then more than that for longer term stuff is where i am
<LordDragon> like 350 bucks for just the system
<Shadow__X> around $65 for 1tb 2.5
<LordDragon> yeah so over 400
<Shadow__X> do you need something nuc sized?
<LordDragon> just for tv
<Shadow__X> you could look into building something yourself
<LordDragon> i dont think i could build a rig for less than 400 though
<Shadow__X> do you pay for cable tv?
<LordDragon> yes
<Shadow__X> :D i am sure thats over 400 a year just for tv
<Shadow__X> also, you can build a rig for under 400
<LordDragon> :P
<Shadow__X> it won't be highend sure, but you could do it
<LordDragon> as long as it can fit on a shelf
<LordDragon> i dont need like NUC small
<LordDragon> but not tower rig either
<Shadow__X> pcpartpicker?
<LordDragon> hmm
<LordDragon> thats a neat site
<Shadow__X> yup
<LordDragon> https://pcpartpicker.com/guide/kfp9TW/basic-htpc-build
<LordDragon> 278 bucks
<LordDragon> amazing
<Shadow__X> and there ya go, although i would prefer a quad core for a backend, we probably have different use cases
<LordDragon> yeah?
<LordDragon> so the dual core wouldnt be enough to record a show in the background while frontend is showing live tv?
<Shadow__X> thats fine
<Shadow__X> my offline backend has a core 2 duo e8400 (it is long over due to retirement)
<Shadow__X> but dual core isn't enough for transcoding
<Shadow__X> well for me it isn't atleast
<LordDragon> ahh ok
<LordDragon> i wouldnt be doing transcoding
<LordDragon> which cpu woud you recommend? there a several amd 4 core
<Shadow__X> none off the top of my head
<Shadow__X> i haven't looked at that line up too closely in a while
<LordDragon> i dont know anytyhing about amd
<Shadow__X> just keep in mind the nuc will use less electricity at idle than the machine you build
<Shadow__X> there are trade offs
<Shadow__X> the nucs use laptop parts
<LordDragon> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/amd-cpu-ad580kwohjbox
<LordDragon> i doubt it will use more power than the HUGE dvr box my cable company gave me before :P
<Shadow__X> just because its huge doesn't mean it uses a bunch of electricity, have you put a watt metere on it?
<LordDragon> i returned in when i got my hdhomerun
<LordDragon> but it was loud and had a full size 3.5 inch hdd
<Shadow__X> gotcha
<LordDragon> on the other hand, im sure it didnt have anything as powerful as that amd cpu
<LordDragon> and amd are very power hungry
<Shadow__X> well yes and no
<Shadow__X> at idle they are competitive with intel
<Shadow__X> under load not really but i don't know how the fm2 line fall into that
<Shadow__X> i have an fx8320 that idles close to my intel parts
<Shadow__X> but under load it uses more electricity
<LordDragon> hmm
<LordDragon> 300 bucks for a complete system though
<LordDragon>  thats awesome
<LordDragon> i didnt know it could be done for so cheap
<Shadow__X> yup, you don't need to spend 1k
<Shadow__X> you could probably go intel at that price point too if you wanted
<Shadow__X> but probably not an i3
<LordDragon> iw as thinking that pentium anniversary one
<LordDragon> that was cheap but fairly powerful
<Shadow__X> if its the one i am thinking off you can oc it too
<Shadow__X> if you live my a microcenter they had a deal on them with a motherboard
<Shadow__X> not sure if thats still going on
<LordDragon> hmm that site is saying intel htpc is more like 500
<Shadow__X> don't listen then!
<LordDragon> dude!!
<LordDragon> $64.89
<LordDragon> for G3258
<LordDragon> great deal
<LordDragon> i dont think it has hyperthreading though
<LordDragon> so 2 threads only
<LordDragon> would that be enough? 3.2 ghz with overclockability
<Shadow__X> LordDragon: pentium dual core with z97 mb that you can overclock
<Shadow__X> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/6W9fBm
<Shadow__X> 307
<LordDragon> i was doing that same thing
<LordDragon> except looking for a bit better of a mobo
<LordDragon> i thought asrock were very unreliable
<Shadow_X1> ok back
<Shadow_X1> i was going to say that the amd chips can oc as well
<Shadow_X1> the pentium i linked to with the z97 mb can oc
<Shadow_X1> i had to switch nicks, my vps will be doing down soon
<LordDragon> ah ok
<LordDragon> i thought asrock were very unreliable?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-23
<qwebirc69297> Any chance Mythbuntu can be installed as the os for Raspberry Pi 2?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-25
<Kwisher_wrk> anyone having transcoding issues with .28?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-28
<jarnos> I used mkusb to make installation media for mythbuntu 16.04. When I run persistent live session, unattended-upgrades started to install security updates to the USB Flash drive. Thereafter dpkg-log tells there are dependency problems due to mysql-server-5.7 not being configured.
<jarnos> I wonder how to fix it. apt-get -f install did not help. Should I use unchanged media for installation?
<jarnos> this ran out of inodes: /dev/loop0 mounted ar /rofs
<jarnos> http://askubuntu.com/q/817750/21005
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-08-21
<dmfrey> tgm4883: I got it working on a FE that is based on a ECS Liva X2
<dmfrey> my MBE, however had an amd graphics driver, amddriver, and it doesn't honor the hotplug and edid options in xorg, as well as the power management in xubuntu
<dmfrey> vnc worked on the FE as well, but not on the MBE
<dmfrey> same types of installs: lay down xubuntu 16.04, do all updates, add mythbuntu repo, install mcc, do everything from there then
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-08-23
<bonelifer> I was messing around with the original recordings directory, screwed something up. I tried deleting it from the groups and adding another on another drive. what permissions should the directory have?
<bonelifer> no file is created and filesize in mythweb is listed as B
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-08-26
<qwebirc93991> hello
<qwebirc93991> just came across mythbuntu is this basically a media player ?
<qwebirc93991> the website is bland
<SteveGoodey> Well, I was going to attempt an answer, but never mind.
